# USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+)



## SweetLow

Preface:

If you can not underclock even then you can not overclock definitely!
Don't ask help for overclocking here without magic words "I can set a lower rate but not a higher".
And yes, to be 100% sure of the result it's good to know before trying to test NEW device that your SYSTEM allows such kind of overclocking with help of one of the "tested and approved" devices listed below.

Original post:

Testers wanted!

One month before I modified USB overclocking software for work in *Win8 - Win10*.

First and only fat bug was debugged yesterday 

But nothing can stop overclocker. In development process i had seen one feature in code of USB3.0 host controller driver - so it's here: trying to reach polling rates higher than 1000 Hz!

What we need to try?
1. USB3.x host controller
2. Windows 8, 8.1, 10 or 11 and unofficially *Vista or 7* (actually we need microsoft driver for USB3.x host controller - USBXHCI.SYS)
3. USB mouse (low/full speed) attached to this controller. Don't mix "controller" and "port" - it's different concepts. You can verify which controller process your mouse in Device Manager, Devices By Connection (device tree) view (qsxcv screenshot from *here*):



Do not use USB hubs (for first try), it can restrict rate, attach mouse to controller ports directly. In Device Manager mouse (or HID or composite devices) must be attached to "USB Root Hub" as at screenshot above. Some xHCI controllers like *this VIA* can have built-in/embedded USB hub for low/full/high speed devices so it's not possible to have 2000+ Hz on such hardware. And *some non chipset* or *this Asmedia* controllers are just restricted (hardware bug?) in interrupt rate probably. Some *AMD chipset* xHCI controllers restricted too.

4. Software:
*hidusbf.zip - My official package from 2021-04-02*
*hidusbfn.zip - Addition for some recent versions of Windows *(Win10 x64 21H2 checked). Using described below
Edit: High rate driver versions now included in this package (in appropriate folders).

How to install:
1. Install HIDUSBF and try to change rate (simply change). If this is successed then goto 2
2. Take drivers from 2khz-4khz or 4khz-8khz folders and install it (copy to %systemroot%\system32\drivers\ directly or to the folder of hidusbf setup and then install service).
3. Reboot after 2!
4. Run setup.exe, and try to change rate to 31 or 62. Rate=31 actually equal to 2000 Hz, 62 - 4000 Hz for 2khz-4khz version. Rate=31 actually equal to 4000 Hz, 62 - 8000 Hz for 4khz-8khz version. (Don't forget to restart device.)
5. Check the rate (the best is *MouseTester*, but you can use dimr, mouserate, MouseMovementRecorder or any other software too). If rate is 31(62) then you done something wrong (new driver installation, USB controller type, newer version of USBXHCI.SYS not known to driver). If rate more than 31(62), but not more than 1000 Hz - you mouse is not capable of HARD overclocking.

You can read manual README.2kHz-8kHz.ENG.TXT from jeshuastarr in hidusbf package too.

*If you can reach actual rate more than 1000 Hz - post your mouse name here (better with plots from Mousetester).*
I will reference good result from this post.
I personally try this already and my best overclockable mouse (a4tech bw-35) reach 1400 Hz average (unstable).

*The list of 2K+ overclockable devices.*
This is really overclockable Low and Full Speed devices. High Speed devices are capable to 2K+ from design (but can be overclocked too).

HARD result (thanks to qsxcv and mlt04 sensor):
*WMO DOES 8000HZ POLLING*
...and all mice with mlt04 (*Microsoft WMO 1.1, IMO 1.1, IME 3.0, Blue*) are hard overclockable, of course.

and other hard result:
*Zaunkoenig M1K* (*@Windows 7*)
This mouse expressly made with hard overclocking in mind 

Other good results:
*Sky Digital Nmouse 4K*
*SteelSeries Kinzu v1
Zalman ZM-M600R *(same as Nmouse 4K)
*Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0*
*Roccat Kone Pure Ultra
Logitech M90
Roccat Burst Pro*
*Dell CN-09RRC7*

Satisfactory results:
*Razer DeathAdder (v1)*
*Microsoft Pro IntelliMouse*

And other not so good result:
*Asus ROG Gladius fake 2000 Hz*
(and it is NOT possible to get more than 1000Hz on ANY Low or Full Speed device without host overclocking).

*P.S. Under modern versions of Windows 10 or 11 (whether you want hard or ordinary overclocking)*:
1. If you have problem with driver loading on version x64 1607+ *disable Secure Boot* or *modify the Registry* accordingly.
2. If you have EHCI (USB2.0) Controller only on version x64 1703+ or any controller on version 1803+ use *these drivers* and Test Mode or *atsiv method* or *umap method* with non Test Mode. If you use atsiv then check your AV (or something else like anti-cheat engine) in case you are unable to *load atsiv**. *Or use atsiv and then *unload it completely* before loading of such engine. And yes, try not to make *that mistake*.

P.P.S. If you came here for ordinary (1000 Hz-) overclocking drivers and have Windows 7 (or previous version):
1. For modern PCs with xHCI controller only with Windows 7 or Vista check *these unofficial drivers**.*
2. On Intel chipsets with both EHCI and xHCI controllers (i.e. series 7x-9x) read *this manual* with *this optional addition* in case you can not overclock your mouse but still want to use xHCI controller.
Or you can use *hidusbfn.zip* and one of the two methods described above especially if you have modern Intel hardware with xHCI controller only, but in this case the best solution is 1.
3. *VIA USB 3.0 xHCI controllers* allow flawless (without its driver patching) overclocking of [Low Speed] devices up to 1KHz under Windows 7 (and XP and Vista probably). But you can try to use 1. too.

P.P.P.S. JFYI (and for problem troubleshooting): *There and following the links* you will find the little descriptions of hidusbf internals and *there* - what it exactly does in system.

P.P.P.P.S. The latest checked system files. If you have files newer than these and can not overclock feel free to send them to me.


Spoiler



First (and main) - if you can not downclock then YOU do something wrong. Without exceptions. And no matter how your files are new.
Second - if you try to overclock device just in the same USB speed interval (for example Full Speed Device from 500 to 1000Hz) then this table is useless for you. There is no problem in software in this case, only hardware.
Third - usually i'm supporting release versions only and highly unlikely will pay attention on versions with any other readiness. But you can try to ask...

How to use the table.
1. Find your OS.
2. Find USB controller that controls your device. Use "Copy IDs" in Setup:


Code:


Device:
"USB\VID_046D&PID_C03E\6&265D47D&0&3" <- (first line). This is unique internal name (ID) of device. Use it to restart this device only.
"USB\VID_046D&PID_C03E&REV_2000"
  Name: USB Input Device
  Driver: HidUsb
  Binary: system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
    Path: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
    Version: 6.1.7601.24386 (win7sp1_ldr_escrow.190304-1700)
  Binary: HIDUSBF.SYS
    Path: C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\HIDUSBF.SYS
    Version: 1.2.0.0
  LowerFilters: hidusbf
  BusSpeed: 0
  bInterval: 2
  Overrided.bInterval: 2

Controller:
"PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E2D&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&D0"
"PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E2D&CC_0C0320"
  Name: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E2D
  Driver: usbehci
  Binary: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys
    Path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys
    Version: 6.1.7601.24138 (win7sp1_ldr.180502-0600)
  Binary: USBPORT.SYS
    Path: C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\USBPORT.SYS       <- This is Controller Driver File
    Version: 6.1.7601.24138 (win7sp1_ldr.180502-0600)   <- This is Controller Driver File version

or Device Manager if something is wrong with "Copy IDs":








3. Find Driver File name (as above).
You will find two (or even more) driver files in some cases, first is one of USBEHCI.SYS, USBUHCI.SYS or USBOHCI.SYS and second is USBPORT.SYS.
It's normal, we need the second, USBPORT.SYS.
4. Find Driver File version (use "Copy IDs" or Explorer to view property of file):








Then search in table by OS, File Name, and File Version.
If your file is newer than the latest version in the table then send it to me.
Column "HIDUSBFN needed"=Yes means that you have to take files from addition to main package and use Test Mode or atsiv on x64 OSes.
Column "Possible overclocking" describes what kind of overclocking you can have on this hardware and software combination.
LS=Low Speed (max 125 hz), BusSpeed: 0 (in Setup->"Copy IDs")
FS=Full Speed (max 1000 hz), BusSpeed: 1
HS=High Speed (max 8000 hz), BusSpeed: 2

For example on the screenshots I have Windows 10 x64 1903 (with some update), xHCI host controller, usbxhci.sys Driver File and its version is 10.0.18362.207.
In the table this row is present (10.0.18362.207 falls into 10.0.17134.1-10.0.19041.xxxx interval) and you have to use HIDUSBFN and can potentially overclock your device up to 8000 Hz.



Code:


OS            Controller Driver  HIDUSBFN  Possible
              File               needed    overclocking
-------------------------------------------------------
98,98SE,      usbport.sys,       No        LS->FS
ME,2000,      openhci.sys,
XP,2003,      uhcd.sys
Vista, 7, 8   (any version)
x86 & x64

Vista, 7      usbxhci.sys        No        LS,FS->HS
x86 & x64     (6.2.9200.22099)

7 x86 & x64   iusb3xhc.sys       Yes       LS->FS
              (1.0.10.255,
               5.0.4.43)

              xhcdrv.sys         No        LS->FS *1
              (6.1.7600.5601)

8 x86 & x64   usbxhci.sys        No        LS,FS->HS
              (any version)

8.1 x64       usbport.sys        No        LS->FS
              (-6.3.9600.19024)

8.1 x86       usbport.sys        No        LS->FS
              (-6.3.9600.17195)

              usbport.sys        Yes       LS->FS
              (6.3.9600.18088-
               6.3.9600.19024)

8.1 x86 & x64 usbxhci.sys        No        LS,FS->HS
              (-6.3.9600.19024)

10 1709- x86  usbport.sys        No        LS->FS
              (10.0.10240.16384-
               10.0.16299.x)

10 1607- x64  usbport.sys        No        LS->FS
              (10.0.10240.16384-
               10.0.14393.x)

10 1709-      usbxhci.sys        No        LS,FS->HS
x86 & x64     (10.0.10240.16461
               -10.0.16299.x)

10 x86 1803+  usbport.sys        Yes       LS->FS
              (10.0.17134.1-
               10.0.19041.1)

10 x64 1703+  usbport.sys        Yes       LS->FS
              (10.0.15063.1-
               10.0.19041.1)

10 x86 1803+  usbxhci.sys        Yes       LS,FS->HS
              (10.0.17134.1-
               10.0.19041.1)

10 x64 1803+  usbxhci.sys        Yes       LS,FS->HS
              (10.0.17134.1-
               10.0.19041.1566)

11 21H2       usbport.sys        No        LS->FS
              (10.0.22000.1)

11 21H2       usbxhci.sys        Yes       LS,FS->HS
              (10.0.22000.1)

Notes:
1. VIA xHCI controller (and driver) probably will allow such
overclocking in XP and Vista, but this has not been tested.


----------



## jtl999

Cool. I get slightly more stable polling rate in Win10 with safe mode. Might try later.


----------



## Gonzalez07

Interesting. Will try in a bit
edit*could only downclock, but im probably doing something wrong


----------



## HAGGARD

Quote:


> so it's here: trying to reach polling rates higher than 1000 Hz!











Quote:


> What we need to try?
> [...]
> 2. Windows 8, 8.1 or 10












This feature in the code of Windows 8/8.1/10's USBXHCI.SYS, is it possible to find it in other (3.0) controller drivers too?

Welp, at least I can find out which mouse if any works the fastest internally in terms of buffer filling rate/motion burst read rate then.


----------



## EthanKing

What difference will you notice between 1000Mhz and 4000Mhz? Is it for gaming or some other performance?

Sent from my G7-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanKing

Edit: hertz not Mhz sorry.

Sent from my G7-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## HAGGARD

Marginally less input lag for one thing: On single events like clicking a mouse button USB polling adds latency up to a full poll interval, i. e. up to 1ms at 1kHz, but only 0.25ms at 4kHz; on average 750 / 2 = 375us faster input. Again, marginal.

Additionally a continuous flow of data as you get with standard mouse surface tracking will appear smoother; an update each 250us as opposed to each 1000us means your cursor travel/game rotation is less jumpy. You could also argue a greater polling rate more accurately reproduces the physical tracking path as lower polling introduces a kind of path correction (see Polling Misnomer: http://www.overclock.net/t/1251156/an-overview-of-mouse-technology) as per digital sample rate logic. But as opposed to audio or whatever in mousing the reproduction accuracy for "inbetweens" in constant motion is largely irrelevant; you only really care where you end up at and that's the same for all poll rates. Maybe when you are drawing stuff the visually corrective effect could be annoying, but there you can simply move your mouse more slowly to circumvent this effect. Plus, 1kHz is already "path-accurate" enough anyways - at least I don't think artists are maneuvering their hands consciously on a 1ms-scale.

On the flipside, swamping your CPU with 4k+ USB interrupts per second increases CPU load and decreases polling stability/precision (http://www.overclock.net/t/1550666/usb-polling-precision). Which basically means mouse stutter, noticeable in games primarily.

1kHz is plenty and we don't really _need_ more. This is just interesting fun and play. Near-instantaneous isochronous communication between host and mouse could still be worthwhile in the future, but for that we'd need a dedicated real-time interface with CPU-independent input processing and mice that internally support sending out their data at rates far beyond the USB standard (i. e. after each individual frame correlation step, which is 6000-12000 times per second?).


----------



## EthanKing

Thanks







I'm using a corsair m65 @ 1000hz so I will see if I can reach 2000hz for research purposes







another question, is this easily reversible?

Sent from my G7-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## HAGGARD

Yes. Since you get a GUI, polling rate reversion is just a few clicks. Complete reversion works by uninstalling the hidusbf filter driver (right-click HIDUSBFU.inf and hit install) and disabling testmode.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAGGARD*
> 
> This feature in the code of Windows 8/8.1/10's USBXHCI.SYS, is it possible to find it in other (3.0) controller drivers too?


It's the feature of hardware controller, of couse, but now it can work only with MS drivers. The reason is the same as overclocking of low speed devices now not worked with Windows 7 + USB 3.0 controllers - i can't RE all OEM drivers in the world







And yes, direct host controller (outside the driver) programming is possible - but this task is _huge_.


----------



## ibxoful

I think people need to have ps/2 keyboard/mouse. Incase things go south like me


----------



## bleabbraxhm

nmouse 4k

Using 64 doesn't seem to work any differently to the 32 setting.

Dimr



32: Mouserate Uncheck current rate:


----------



## SweetLow

Total win!!!









>Using 64 doesn't seem to work any differently to the 32 setting.
It's normal - if the device don't ready to send data to controller when controller asks then controller simply drop the poll.

P.S. 8000 hz version is not the joke








P.P.S. Attachments below are content for the first post.


----------



## bleabbraxhm

3400 seems to be the max my motherboard can poll


----------



## Timecard

Would it be possible to make a driver that would allow hz between 500 and 1000? Most people can get above 500 but not 1000 consistently, i.e. options for in between both such as 600, 700, 800, 900.?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timecard*
> 
> Would it be possible to make a driver that would allow hz between 500 and 1000?


AFAIK, no.
P.S. Over-quoting is waste of energy, storage space and time of other people.


----------



## c0dy

Tested System:
Windows Server 2016 TP 4

Mouse:
Logitech G303

Result:
1000Hz


31Hz aka. 2000Hz


62Hz aka. 4000Hz


So it looks like something is happening. Logitech Gaming Software has been disabled and uninstalled, just to make sure.

usbxhci.sys seems to be the same as for Windows 10.

And I've only been able to change the Hz when I checked "Process Parent". Maybe this helps out


----------



## ashr

I can only reduce the polling rate on my G303, tried both USB 2 and 3 ports but I can't increase the polling rate past what I've selected in the drivers.


----------



## c0dy

Basically the same for me as you can see above. There is a change of like 1Hz between it, which I can reproduce basically everytime.

So I guess the G303 itself is the limiting factor which we probably can't do anything about.









Edit: Just for the peaks. Otherwise it's still stable at 1kHz


----------



## qsxcv

wat

i was looking into this a few days ago

i think: i thought:
to make use of the 125us usb microframes you need to have the usb in hi-speed mode
and i don't think any mouse's mcu supports that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> 5. check the rate (dimr or mouserate)


mousetester interval plots are much better imo


----------



## qsxcv

what the fushfjwjdjfjwjdndjajjx









W M O
M
O

edit:
*mlt04 does 4000hz stably*. but since dpi is 400, you need to keep the mouse moving pretty quickly:









edit2

looked at usb data pin on oscilloscope
indeed 4000hz _polling_ works










but whether the mouse responds to every poll depends on the firmware

for instance, g100s:
http://i.imgur.com/Xeoj28u.png
still runs at "500hz" because there's some limit in the firmware to only respond every 2ms.


----------



## qsxcv

my teensy+g100s: limited to 1000hz








((( will try to figure out why later.

first, lets look at my other mice
g302: limited to 1000hz yes i checked process parent, and underclocking to 125hz works. probably (unintentionally) firmware limited
g303: ^
g402: ^
g502brick: ^
logitech's intervals are always quantized to 1ms: http://i.imgur.com/JkQmzOI.png. probably because there's stuff in the firmware that's like hardcoded to run every 1ms

finalmouse @ 4000 polling: http://i.imgur.com/jEUNbI9.png
finalmouse @ 2000 polling: http://i.imgur.com/5FxMCT9.png

torq x5: limited to 1000hz but unlike logitech's newer mice, the interval isn't quantized to milliseconds: http://i.imgur.com/Jjj2tgs.png
god damn my torqx5's clicks are nice.

kinzu v1: soo close. 2000hz: http://i.imgur.com/tMh8MkG.png 4000hz: http://i.imgur.com/my4sF7I.png

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAGGARD*
> 
> On the flipside, swamping your CPU with 4k+ USB interrupts per second increases CPU load and decreases polling stability/precision (http://www.overclock.net/t/1550666/usb-polling-precision).


not always
for instance, on my computer, the jitter doesn't differ between 1ms or 2ms polling

but in any program that prints out the hz (e.g. dimr, mouserate, mousemovementrecorder, etc...)
higher polling rates will always appear to have more jitter. this is an illusion due to how the function 1/x is not linear.

for instance if you have 15us jitter, at 1ms polling, mousemovementrecorder would show numbers between 1015 and 985. but with the same amount of jitter at 2ms polling, mousemovementrecorder would show between 496 and 504.

also, the sort of jitter does not affect the data coming out of the mouse at all because the timing of the usb communications is not affected by this. i've checked on my oscilloscope and the jitter of the usb timing there is on the order of nanoseconds, even for my laptop, with power saving and other stuff on which makes the mousetester interval plots look quite bad.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

It'd be interesting if 4000hz would make the Paten/Fatal1ty 1010 actually hit 999hz(stuck at 333hz at 1000hz normally). I was apparently doing it wrong since 31 made it 31hz instead. Meh, oh well. Might try another time.


----------



## qsxcv

make sure to enable xhci in bios

and devicemanager should look like this
http://i.imgur.com/wbm0WyX.png

blahhh so tempting to install win10 on my main drive


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> And I've only been able to change the Hz when I checked "Process Parent". Maybe this helps out


You have composite device, not pure hid device. But no difference.
If device have more than 31(62) Hz when you select 31(62) Hz - you make setup as expected and have right driver








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> mousetester interval plots are much better imo


If you have 2000+ you can see that in any rate test program








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> looked at usb data pin on oscilloscope
> indeed 4000hz _polling_ works


Hardware confirmation - nice!








Quote:


> mlt04 does 4000hz stably.


So I must make what i said - wait 8000 Hz test version some time [hours] later








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> lets look at my [other] mice
> ...


Wow!


----------



## HAGGARD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> not always
> for instance, on my computer, the jitter doesn't differ between 1ms or 2ms polling


In idle they can be more or less the same; try playing music or have some other work-intensive program open though and this should change.
Quote:


> also, the sort of jitter does not affect the data coming out of the mouse at all because the timing of the usb communications is not affected by this. i've checked on my oscilloscope and the jitter of the usb timing there is on the order of nanoseconds, even for my laptop, with power saving and other stuff on which makes the mousetester interval plots look quite bad.


That's true but also obvious. The hardware USB communication between mouse and host should be rock solid because the mouse is always doing the same thing regardless and the host controller is made with these timings in mind; has an internal clock of its own (microframes timings). I. e. there's no hardware jitter. The timing disruption comes from the CPU not addressing/processing the inputs timely enough and the CPU's ability to do that properly obviously depends on the amount of stuff it has to do - including amount of inputs.

Also: WMO wins AGAIN? This will not make me install Windows 10. This will not make me install Windows 10. This will not make me... - I bet it even does 8kHz.
Quote:


> but since dpi is 400, you need to keep the mouse moving pretty quickly:


Oh yeah, this is something I forgot to mention in that last post as a little benefit of higher polling rates. The lower the CPI and the higher the polling rate, the faster you can move the mouse before you get maximum poll latency on every input. Basically as long as count event rate < polling rate every count is a single report and gets latency anywhere between zero and full poll interval as opposed to full poll interval all the time.
400cpi @ 1kHz: 1000 / 400 = 2.5inch/s or 6.35cm/s
400cpi @ 4kHz: 4000 / 400 = 10inch/s or 25.4cm/s


----------



## qsxcv

sweetlow, is it possible to get this to work with the intel usb3.0 driver for windows7
Quote:


> In idle they can be more or less the same; try playing music or have some other work-intensive program open though and this should change.


good point which i always forget







.
will try in ~18hours
Quote:


> Basically as long as count event rate < polling rate every count is a single report and gets latency anywhere between zero and full poll interval as opposed to full poll interval all the time.


before someone uses this to argue that "low dpi is better than high dpi", the decrease in latency due to finer quantization at higher dpi is more significant.
well it all depends on how exactly one defines latency, but regardless, above 500hz polling, polling-related latency is imperceptible and insignificant compared to many other things

btw offtopic:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151969244623
see second picture
so this where the 6000fps mlt04 idea comes from. not sure why people thought that certain wmo/imo's are 6000fps though


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> sweetlow, is it possible to get this to work with the intel usb3.0 driver for windows7


You tempt me second time in this thread!







My main system exactly the same (Intel USB from HM77 south bridge + Windows 7), and i already try to find patching points in code of Intel host controller driver (IUSB3XHC.SYS) But this code is NOT from Microsoft and, I assume, even not Microsoft compiler compiled. All reasonable assumptions about how compiled code and data may look not worked (compare to USBXHCI.SYS, for example - the code is differ from good old USBPORT.SYS, but i found needed sequence literally after five minutes). So i can't search result quickly - and postponed this.


----------



## HAGGARD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> well it all depends on how exactly one defines latency, but regardless, above 500hz polling, polling-related latency is imperceptible and insignificant compared to many other things


True. Even 500->1k is diminishing returns territory in terms of latency but can noticeably worsen the CPU poll stutter. And then the actual latency difference between 1kHz and 4kHz for any arbitrary count from those 2.5inch/s to 10inch/s is also only 375us on average, right? (*But then that would be the same regardless of movement speed... I guess I need to go in paint for 9000 hours again to wrap my head around that.)
Quote:


> good point which i always forget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Which should be another reason for people to consider capping their framerates: less stress for the system equals more stable polling.
Quote:


> btw offtopic:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151969244623
> see second picture
> so this where the 6000fps mlt04 idea comes from. not sure why people thought that certain wmo/imo's are 6000fps though


Wireless peasants. But you mentioned how they probably used the wireless MLT04 in the IME4.0, so maybe that's how?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> So i can't search result quickly - and postponed this.


Can you also do for the Etro- nevermind.


----------



## GHADthc

Is the polling rate supposed to jump around like crazy in mouse rate tester once 2000-4000Mhz is active? because if that is normal, I think my MLT04 IME 3.0 is hitting 3000+ Mhz...but its certainly not showing up as consistently.

I got my Rival to occasionally jump to 2000+ but it too exhibited the same behaviour.

Edit: But in dimr.exe there seems to be no change...

Edit 2: I think I'm just doing something wrong somewhere....would be nice if someone could break it down in great detail for a tard like me


----------



## bruzanHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> btw offtopic:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151969244623
> see second picture
> so this where the 6000fps mlt04 idea comes from. not sure why people thought that certain wmo/imo's are 6000fps though


Probably because the serial numbers correspond as such. X08 ones and X80 ones that is. I mean to me it would only make sense.


----------



## SweetLow

There is not such thing as "sufficient frequency" for orthodoxal overclocker









4k/8k version:
http://sweetlow.orgfree.com/download/hidusbf3.zip
...
2. take drivers from hidusbf3.zip and install it (copy to %systemroot%\system32\drivers\ directly or to the folder of hidusbf setup and then install service).
3. reboot after 2!
4. run setup.exe, and try to change rate to 31 or 62. Rate=31 actually equal to 4000 Hz, 62 - 8000 Hz. (Don't forget to restart device.)
...

P.S. Do not use USB hubs (for first try), it can restrict rate, attach mouse to controller ports directly. I first test my best overclockable mouse (a4tech bw-35) with hub (this hub is USB2.0 hub - but this is not help) - and has 1000 Hz only







When attached directly to controller - it can reach 1400 Hz average (unstable)


----------



## acid_reptile

This is not for windows 7, right?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> This is not for windows 7, right?


Not now.


----------



## qsxcv

i'll be home in 6-7hours to test 8khz

i don't understand this well, but shouldnt it be possible to do this with the usb2 driver because hi-speed usb supports microframes?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> shouldnt it be possible to do this with the usb2 driver because hi-speed usb supports microframes?


USB2.0 controllers never directly control USB1.1 devices, only through translating hubs, so now i suppose - it's not possible.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> sweetlow, is it possible to get this to work with the intel usb3.0 driver for windows7
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> In idle they can be more or less the same; try playing music or have some other work-intensive program open though and this should change.
> 
> 
> 
> good point which i always forget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> will try in ~18hours
Click to expand...

so for my system, with 5 twitch streams open:

1000hz: http://imgur.com/a/9fVjW
500hz (ignore title







): http://imgur.com/a/4ekiR

indeed the 500us jumps are much more rare, but the main part of the noise (+-0.1ms) looks identical


----------



## bond10

My CPU usage spikes to 85-90% on 1000 hz. When I'm using 500 hz, it's around 40-50% spikes. 125 hz, less than 15%.

CPU: i5 2500K
Mouse: Deathadder 2013

1000 HZ



Should I stop using 1000 hz??


----------



## qsxcv

WMO DOES 8000HZ POLLING



also that's conclusive proof that my (new) x08, with last 4 digits=4103 (41th month of 2003?), does not run at 6000fps, because if it did it would not be possible to have consistent 125us report intervals


----------



## Derp

W M O
M
O


----------



## bruzanHD

What is max tracking at that rate?


----------



## bond10

I've had the intellimouse explorer 3.0 from 2002 and the relaunches in 2006/2007

the original models were 6400 fps (pre 2006, light grey shells)
the newer models are 9000 fps (post 2006, dark grey shells)


----------



## qsxcv

same as it is at other polling rates >=250hz

except at 125hz, the limitation is the sensor, not the usb data


----------



## bruzanHD

I meant the max tracking speed (metres per second) at 8000hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> I've had the intellimouse explorer 3.0 from 2002 and the relaunches in 2006/2007
> 
> the original models were 6400 fps (pre 2006, light grey shells)
> the newer models are 9000 fps (post 2006, dark grey shells)


----------



## qsxcv

1.5m/s just like at 1000hz or 500hz...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> the original models were 6400 fps (pre 2006, light grey shells)


got anything to back that up? because if my 2003 wmo is ~9000fps, it would be weird that the ime3.0's from then aren't


----------



## Oh wow Secret Cow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> WMO DOES 8000HZ POLLING
> 
> also that's conclusive proof that my (new) x08, with last 4 digits=4103 (41th month of 2003?), does not run at 6000fps, because if it did it would not be possible to have consistent 125us report intervals


I just got a replacement WMO. It's black, X08, with the three logos at the bottom (my SS mod has 5 logos + X80) and 4 digits are 0509. Will it perform the same as the X80?

BTW the clicks feel much different on my X08 (unmodded) vs. X80 SS mod. The buttons sit a little higher, slightly higher click resistance, and a much more "solid" feel. I prefer the clicks on the X08. Scroll also feels different. The steps are much more defined on the X08 (also an improvement)

Also, I think it's the 41st week (41th month, u wot m8?)


----------



## qsxcv

yea i meant week of course









yup, a teensy 2.0, in principle, can report at 8khz:

here the firmware is set to simply send reports of 0,0,0,0,0,0
oscilloscope plot of the state of a debug pin, which i set to output a pulse for every call to usb_mouse_update()

and mousetester intervals:


for my teensy modded g100s, it's a little difficult to fit the main loop in 125us because the spi communications takes 100us. i'll need to use tricks like polling the buttons/wheel during the busy-wait loops in the spi functions.

on the other hand, since the sensor framerate is ~5000, every non-zero usb report will correspond exactly to the information from 1 frame of data from the sensor, so one can directly measure the sensor framerate by counting how many reports there are per second, when the mouse is moving rapidly.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> WMO DOES 8000HZ POLLING











There is no 16K version, sorry. ******* hardware limitations








P.S. I test MX310 - at rates higher then 1000 it's simply stop working.


----------



## Gonzalez07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no 16K version, sorry. ******* hardware limitations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I test MX310 - at rates higher then 1000 it's simply stop working.


i thought the mx310 caps out at 450hz?


----------



## SweetLow

>i thought the mx310 caps out at 450hz?
Yes, but all my other mice at 2000+ polling rates acts as at 1000Hz. mx310 work fine with 1000Hz (and really it show 450 Hz average) - but with 2000+ it STOP working at all.


----------



## HAGGARD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Edit 2: I think I'm just doing something wrong somewhere....would be nice if someone could break it down in great detail for a tard like me


Use MouseTester instead. It's definitely possible those rates are very unstable for you, but the other mouserate checkers don't really tell a conclusive story.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> indeed the 500us jumps are much more rare, but the main part of the noise (+-0.1ms) looks identical


Maybe your PC is too good, open moar streams.








Or to be more practical about it, measure where it matters: Log Start and go in-game GO/quake. I can definitely show that my system is more vulnerable to poll stutter at 1kHz. I posted graphs from my notebook in that polling precision thread which show it to be significantly more so even without any specific programs running. If you have a powerful and well-optimized machine it's indeed negligible (+/-~50us on average even in-game for me), but the same cannot necessarily be said for rates beyond 1kHz of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond10*
> 
> My CPU usage spikes to 85-90% on 1000 hz. When I'm using 500 hz, it's around 40-50% spikes. 125 hz, less than 15%.
> Should I stop using 1000 hz??


90% CPU load induced solely by polling is pretty strange. You should try updating your BIOS and chipset drivers, especially USB filter and host controller drivers. Also try different ports and controllers to host the mouse. And then you can try some optimization stuff: http://www.overclock.net/t/1550666/usb-polling-precision. If after all that you still have problems 500Hz is ok too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> WMO DOES 8000HZ POLLING


OF COURSE. It probably has 1:1 count creation to buffer feeding rate, i. e. it would report up to those ~9200Hz you estimate the framerate to be at. USB timings not over9000 enough for WMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> also that's conclusive proof that my (new) x08, with last 4 digits=4103 (41th month of 2003?), does not run at 6000fps, because if it did it would not be possible to have consistent 125us report intervals


You busted this myth alright.


----------



## jsx3

Regardless of what is, the older intellmouse mlt04 products were marketed as 6000 FPS (box spec and product sheet). Not specifically pertaining to the wireless explorer 4, but in general.

It wasn't until the 2007 revision/relaunch of the Explorer 3.0 where microsoft actually changed and marketed the product as 9000 FPS. Similar generation wheel mouse optical and Intellmouse optical kept its 6000 FPS marketing material.

Like you indicate, there isn't any real difference between early and later hard wired intellimouse products Just Microsoft providing incorrect information across product lines.


----------



## Gonzalez07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx3*
> 
> Regardless of what is, the older intellmouse mlt04 products were marketed as 6000 FPS (box spec and product sheet). Not specifically pertaining to the wireless explorer 4, but in general.
> 
> It wasn't until the 2007 revision/relaunch of the Explorer 3.0 where microsoft actually changed and marketed the product as 9000 FPS. Similar generation wheel mouse optical and Intellmouse optical kept its 6000 FPS marketing material.
> 
> Like you indicate, there isn't any real difference between early and later hard wired intellimouse products Just Microsoft providing incorrect information across product lines.


how would you even know there wasn't any difference? qsxcv actually did test and he was the first person I've heard prove otherwise


----------



## HAGGARD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzalez07*
> 
> how would you even know there wasn't any difference? qsxcv actually did test and he was the first person I've heard prove otherwise


Well, without knowing exactly how the mouse does stuff you wouldn't really be able to point to a difference. That's basically why the myth held up for as long I reckon. I mean to remember that Microsoft's technical sheets for the WMO used to say up to 6400fps, but I'm not sure anymore. Pretty sure they were never outright advertised as 6kfps though.
Looking at qsxcv's assumption that maximum correlation for each frame comparison is 3 counts, you would expect a 6kfps MLT04 to reach the PCS cap at a bit lower than 6.4k * 3 / 400 * 2.54 = ~1.22m/s. Apparently the MLT04 in the wireless IME and IME4.0 are internally set to 10ms though, making you hit 8bit buffer cap before this correlation cap, so unfortunately those cannot be used to confirm. But if qsx's assumption holds true his WMO should be maxing out at 3-4 counts per report at 8kHz polling.

Anyway, the 6kfps myth is at latest now definitely busted. Which is a good thing and should make people more fond of their X08 models.


----------



## Yahar

nvm


----------



## bond10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAGGARD*
> 
> Use MouseTester instead. It's definitely possible those rates are very unstable for you, but the other mouserate checkers don't really tell a conclusive story.
> Maybe your PC is too good, open moar streams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or to be more practical about it, measure where it matters: Log Start and go in-game GO/quake. I can definitely show that my system is more vulnerable to poll stutter at 1kHz. I posted graphs from my notebook in that polling precision thread which show it to be significantly more so even without any specific programs running. If you have a powerful and well-optimized machine it's indeed negligible (+/-~50us on average even in-game for me), but the same cannot necessarily be said for rates beyond 1kHz of course.
> 90% CPU load induced solely by polling is pretty strange. You should try updating your BIOS and chipset drivers, especially USB filter and host controller drivers. Also try different ports and controllers to host the mouse. And then you can try some optimization stuff: http://www.overclock.net/t/1550666/usb-polling-precision. If after all that you still have problems 500Hz is ok too.
> OF COURSE. It probably has 1:1 count creation to buffer feeding rate, i. e. it would report up to those ~9200Hz you estimate the framerate to be at. USB timings not over9000 enough for WMO.
> You busted this myth alright.


oh my god, you are the freaking man !!!

https://us.msi.com/product/motherboard/support/Z77AG41.html#down-bios

Look what I found on my mobo's site.

In the bios updates:

- Update USB module.
- Improved gaming mouse compatibility.

EDIT: Still getting 90%+ CPU usage spikes on two cores when using 1000 hz. Updated all USB, Bios, Chipset drivers. I'm using 500 hz, but now I'm getting 40-50% CPU usage spikes.


----------



## mdrejhon

This is really great to hear that higher Hz is finally available.










As I've always long known, 1000Hz mice is not necessarily the final frontier when used with strobed/gsync displays where the mouse can sometimes become the weak link in microstutters.

Obviously, game engines are usually now the weak link >500Hz but many old engines (e.g. Source) now run so smoothly on modern high end systems, that the mouse is STILL the microstutter weak link even at 2000Hz when playing on strobed displays, for those who prefer low persistence displays while playing older engines.

I have measured modern USB3 ports and their ping jitter is only 0.1ms, so USB isn't even the microstutter weak link (anymore) either.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quick question: could this potentially damage a device?


----------



## acid_reptile

Someone tried this with zowie mice?


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Quick question: could this potentially damage a device?


at least not in the way a cpu/gpu could be damaged by overclocking. (if that even happens?)
of course there could always be some firmware out there designed to self combust when it detects usb polls having more frequently than every 1ms


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> at least not in the way a cpu/gpu could be damaged by overclocking. (if that even happens?)
> of course there could always be some firmware out there designed to self combust when it detects usb polls having more frequently than every 1ms


I'm getting what sounds like coil whine when I overclock my usb device. Default is 250, and high pitched whine is barely audible at 500, more noticeable at 1000. Bear in mind my PC is silent and the noise is barely there, but it's still pretty weird. It's definitely coming from the device itself. Anyway, I've left it at 1000 for a few hours with no noticeable ill effects, but it's still a bit weird.


----------



## jtl999

I get coil whine from my Macbook Pro with my Mionix mouse at 1000hz polling. Been using that since I got it last September and it hasn't turned into a $3000 ball of fire yet


----------



## dukeReinhardt

It's the actual device and not the PC that's making the noise. It's cheap and replaceable so I won't be too sad if it dies


----------



## jtl999

Fair enough


----------



## SweetLow

People, it's only _polling_ from host with higher rate. Data transfers are at 12MHz always, AFAIK. Worst case i post already - MX310 stop working (and it start working when polling rate down to 1000Hz).


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People, it's only _polling_ from host with higher rate. Data transfers are at 12MHz always, AFAIK. Worst case i post already - MX310 stop working (and it start working when polling rate down to 1000Hz).


That's the logitech g1 sensor right? Does it run at more than 425hz that way?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> Does it run at more than 425hz that way?


No, of course.
P.S. And without high "jitter" it's only 250Hz capable.


----------



## acid_reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> No, of course.
> P.S. And without high "jitter" it's only 250Hz capable.


ye but the high anglesnapping probably masks it. Hell, i don't even know if the sensor is properly aligned. That's why i stopped using the G1. I don't trust logitech anymore on that one (after the first few batches of the g100s) . At least there are ways to check it in ms paint with ambidextrous mice, with anglesnapping off.

That being said, i never liked the 425 hz mode. I thought that's because it does not sync with anything.


----------



## zackander10

Sorry if this is a dumb question. Saw this thread and was interested in overclocking my Finalmouse to 1000hz. I was wondering though if this was permanent? As in once done if I use the mouse on a different computer it will still use 1000hz polling?


----------



## qsxcv

no, this sort of "overclocking" never persists across computers

as for the finalmouse... it's not clear whether overclocking it actually makes it better


----------



## zackander10

Ok thanks for the quick response!


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> no, this sort of "overclocking" never persists across computers


Computers? Even ports on the same computer.


----------



## Trull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> b4 this i couldnt hit headshots
> 
> now i do
> 
> 10/10
> 
> _Sent from my BlackBerry device_


Nah, that's because you installed W10. Everybody knows W10 is le superior OS for teh gamez.


----------



## Melan

It's because he owns a blackberry like an FBI agent. These guys always get the good stuff.


----------



## qsxcv

wot???


----------



## rodders

The ROG Gladius and Spatha are "Official" are they not the chief said we need official 2000hz+ for strobed. I have the strobed Eizo and use a Gladius on a Slamepad at 2000hz. Pity there aint much more choice for going higher anyone see anything that would be better? Even at 120hz with 2khz polling movement is still a weakness my setup is flawless as a chain yet the mouse still does get nasty when you look at it.

Hopefully this is the start of some good stuff.


----------



## trriL

(When) will I be able to use this in league play (like esea) for CS?


----------



## Oh wow Secret Cow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trriL*
> 
> (When) will I be able to use this in league play (like esea) for CS?


You can use this for CEVO and Faceit. ESEA will probably never let you use Test Mode


----------



## majnu

maybe it's late but I've read the op 4 times now and still don't know how to install this thing.

I've downloaded all 3 folders first but I don't have that eXtensible host controller 3.0 in my device manager when I select connection by type.


----------



## qsxcv

for me, i had to enable xhci in the bios.


----------



## trriL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oh wow Secret Cow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trriL*
> 
> (When) will I be able to use this in league play (like esea) for CS?
> 
> 
> 
> You can use this for CEVO and Faceit. ESEA will probably never let you use Test Mode
Click to expand...

Isn't the ultimate goal of this is to get this to work outside of test mode?
I want to use an IE3.0 at 500+Hz for everything, also could this be detected as a cheat by an anti-cheat?


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> for me, i had to enable xhci in the bios.


Thanks that brought it back. However I just saw your post:
Quote:


> G502 limited to 1000hz yes i checked process parent, and underclocking to 125hz works. probably (unintentionally) firmware limited


Therefore there is no point trying.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trriL*
> 
> Isn't the ultimate goal of this is to get this to work outside of test mode?
> I want to use an IE3.0 at 500+Hz for everything, also could this be detected as a cheat by an anti-cheat?


If you really want to use the driver you have to help fund the Windows signing fee.


----------



## trriL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trriL*
> 
> Isn't the ultimate goal of this is to get this to work outside of test mode?
> I want to use an IE3.0 at 500+Hz for everything, also could this be detected as a cheat by an anti-cheat?
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to use the driver you have to help fund the Windows signing fee.
Click to expand...

How


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

Someone pm me if we start collecting names or there's a Kickstarter or something.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trriL*
> 
> Isn't the ultimate goal of this is to get this to work outside of test mode?


whose goal?


----------



## trriL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trriL*
> 
> Isn't the ultimate goal of this is to get this to work outside of test mode?
> 
> 
> 
> whose goal?
Click to expand...

Yours?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trriL*
> 
> Yours?


But i have no problem


----------



## panosxidis

i have cmstorm devastator can overclocking?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panosxidis*
> 
> i have cmstorm devastator can overclocking?


Try it out and let us know.


----------



## OCmember

So what's the deal with this? Will it work with any hardware?


----------



## bruzanHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> So what's the deal with this? Will it work with any hardware?


Not necessarily. Your mouse may not support it and if you have a low end MOBO it probably won't work. The only mice proven to work so far is I believe the WMO1.1a, IE3.0, and IMO1.1a


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruzanHD*
> 
> Not necessarily. Your mouse may not support it and if you have a low end MOBO it probably won't work. The only mice proven to work so far is I believe the WMO1.1a, IE3.0, and IMO1.1a


So it's more dependant on the hardware of the mouse rather than the interface port and port revision? I have an old X58 EVGA 760 board, 2.0 USB..


----------



## bruzanHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> So it's more dependant on the hardware of the mouse rather than the interface port and port revision? I have an old X58 EVGA 760 board, 2.0 USB..


Correct. USB 2.0 and up should be fine.


----------



## qsxcv

see op... you need xhci which afaik implies a mobo with usb3.0

but you don't need to plug into a 3.0 port


----------



## trriL

Just switched to an IE3.0 1kHz is nice thanks was super easy to set up I'd reaaaaaaaaaaaallyyyy love if I could use this without test mode on though.
Anyways thanks, cheers









edit: I'm using a x08 IE3.0 if anyone needed to know


----------



## trriL

I also just tried overclocking a track ball (sanwa supply MA-TB39BK) and my mx518 v1 1kHz worked on both.

I want to try over 1kHz but I'm not sure how to set that up


----------



## panosxidis

No i cant this 125hz again


----------



## Bucake

question from another forum:
Quote:


> Does this work with other mice.. such as G400.. Will that conflict with the logitech gaming software ?


----------



## cmap38

Two questions:

1. Would installing a USB 3.0 PCI card allow me to do this overclock?

2. If the above answer is "no", is there any possibility of this working with just USB 2.0 in the future?


----------



## bruzanHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmap38*
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Would installing a USB 3.0 PCI card allow me to do this overclock?
> 
> 2. If the above answer is "no", is there any possibility of this working with just USB 2.0 in the future?


Doubt it, if you don't have USB 3.0 or greater you should probably upgrade anyway.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmap38*
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Would installing a USB 3.0 PCI card allow me to do this overclock?
> 
> 2. If the above answer is "no", is there any possibility of this working with just USB 2.0 in the future?


1. Yes.
2. Probably, no.


----------



## Vitalius

My little contribution.

OS: Win 10 x64 build 10240.
Mouse: A4Tech X5-26D (125 Hz at stock).

1k - Frequency

1k - Mouse Rate

1k - Update time

2k - Frequency

2k - Mouse Rate

2k - Update time

4k - Frequency

4k - Mouse Rate

4k - Update time


UPD: Did the 2k tests.
Strange, but it seems that 2k is "better" than 4k, taking in mind "steeper" update time (with lower jitter), and a bit higher overall frequency.
Gonna stick to 2k then. =)


----------



## 6murz

can anyone that already downloaded please upload the files to a mirror? Sweetlow page is not working.

thanks in advance.


----------



## qsxcv

works for me... but here:

hidusbf.zip 254k .zip file


hidusbf2.zip 14k .zip file


hidusbf3.zip 14k .zip file


----------



## Bucake

MLT04 still the only one that showed capable 8k polling?
i'd test myself, but i'm chilling @win7..


----------



## qsxcv

yes. technically, you can poll any mice at 8khz, but the question is how often it responds with reports. and as far as we know, only the mlt04 mice seem to be able to report at 8khz. also, to always report at 8khz, you need a sensor that has framerate > 8000.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6murz*
> 
> Sweetlow page is not working.


It work almost always, but subnet in any rare cases can't be reach from some other subnets. Use proxy (or ping your provider)


----------



## cmap38

I guess I'll be waiting until I upgrade to something with USB 3.0 to try this, then. Very interested in trying out 8000 hz with my WMO!

In the meanwhile, there is another issue I was curious about.

*Has anyone attempted to test >1000 Hz polling rates in Linux? Why/why not?*

I ask because some distributions seem to allow easy configuration of polling rate, at least up to 1000 Hz.

For example:
http://www.urbanterror.info/forums/topic/21844-howto-changing-mouse-polling-rate-on-ubuntu/

Considering the open-source nature of Linux, I'd imagine it would be easier to increase polling rate over 1000 Hz there rather than hacking Windows drivers. Am I wrong?


----------



## qsxcv

yes it's easier in that sense, that there's less "hacking", but still i think you need to modify the kernel's usbhid driver

forcing 1000hz polling rate is trivial though... just add 'options usbhid mousepoll=1' to modprobe.d if you're using usbhid as a module or 'usbhid.mousepoll=1' to the kernel command line if usbhid is compiled into the kernel


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmap38*
> 
> I Why/why not?


1. (main) To try this you have to suppose this is possible at all. For example - I did not know this is possible. More to say - i though this is NOT possible.
2. You must be interested of this.
2. And have some level of programming skills.
4. And I still not use Linux.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> just add


To "just add" anybody have to write the code


----------



## HAGGARD

With "just add" he was referring to the 1kHz setting in Linux, which indeed is very easy. I guess the Linux kernel only uses standard timings though unless a device specifically enables the USB stack to poll in microframes, so going beyond 1kHz of course also requires some coding there. Should be possible though, - and then not rely on some host controller driver quirk.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAGGARD*
> 
> indeed is very easy


You may try to patch Linux sources (not compiled binary as in Windows) for this topic overclocking - and then tell us is that "very easy"


----------



## qsxcv

the code for forcing 1000/500/250/etc hz is already in the kernel.

that's what i meant by the mousepoll option.

to get 2000/4000/8000 would require modifying the kernel


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> to get 2000/4000/8000 would require modifying the kernel


"just add"







People, I well understand what is easy possible to do in Linux and what - is not so easy. I simply noted that any "easiness" require some kind of coding before.


----------



## wes1099

Isn't working for me. What I did:

Downloaded hidusbf.zip and hidusbf2.zip
Extracted hidusbf.zip to my desktop
I ran Setup.exe and tried to change the polling rate
I closed Setup.exe
I installed the hidusbf.sys file I got from the AMD64 folder in hidusbf2.zip. (I put the hidusbf.sys file in C:\Windows\System32\drivers )
I restarted computer
I ran Setup.exe and changed polling rate to 31 and clicked restart
I opened mouserate.exe and it said I was only getting 125hz

I do have the correct USB controller and the device shows up in device manager just like it does in the screenshot in the OP. My mouse is an "Intellimouse Explorer 3.0 Legends Edition". I am on Windows 10 Pro.


----------



## jtl999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> "just add"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People, I well understand what is easy possible to do in Linux and what - is not so easy. I simply noted that any "easiness" require some kind of coding before.


and you're saying you don't code?


----------



## wes1099

Oh this is great. I tried Uninstalling the hidusbf thing and it bricked my USB ports. Not a single USB port works. I am restoring it to a system restore image from yesterday to hopefully fix it.


----------



## HAGGARD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Oh this is great. I tried Uninstalling the hidusbf thing and it bricked my USB ports. Not a single USB port works. I am restoring it to a system restore image from yesterday to hopefully fix it.


Just head to the device manager (with your keyboard if all ports are dead) and uninstall the host controller drivers, then scan for hardware changes.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

With the amount of mouse software I've installed over time on my spare ssd, this has become even more helpful: https://ghostbuster.codeplex.com/

Also helped when a mouse would stop responding after using hidusbf.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAGGARD*
> 
> Just head to the device manager (with your keyboard if all ports are dead) and uninstall the host controller drivers, then scan for hardware changes.


That isn't possible if all the USB ports are dead. Literally every single USB port did not function at all with any device. Luckily windows recovery mode is independant from the rest of the OS so it has its own generic USB driver. I was able to restore to a restore point created yesterday and everything is fine now. I have it set to make daily recovery points for unfortunate incidents like this.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> That isn't possible if all the USB ports are dead. Literally every single USB port did not function at all with any device. Luckily windows recovery mode is independant from the rest of the OS so it has its own generic USB driver. I was able to restore to a restore point created yesterday and everything is fine now. I have it set to make daily recovery points for unfortunate incidents like this.


No PS/2 port? I'm in the same boat if you don't have a PS/2 port, but luckily I never had any issues with SweetLow's driver.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> No PS/2 port? I'm in the same boat if you don't have a PS/2 port, but luckily I never had any issues with SweetLow's driver.


I do have a ps2 port, but I do not have a ps2 keyboard, and I have no idea where the ps2 adapter for my mouse is.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I tried Uninstalling the hidusbf thing and it bricked my USB ports. Not a single USB port works. I am restoring it to a system restore image from yesterday to hopefully fix it.


Don't use "Parent Processing" for anything than Composite devices!!!
Probably(99%) you set hidusbf as lower filter for ROOT HUB








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAGGARD*
> 
> uninstall the host controller drivers


Almost right, but simply delete the root hub in DM - not the host itself (may be need to temporary disable XHCI controller in BIOS). But on newest Intel chipsets if you have only usb input devices it may be a problem - there is only XHCI controller








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtl999*
> 
> and you're saying you don't code?


???


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Don't use "Parent Processing" for anything than Composite devices!!!
> Probably(99%) you set hidusbf as lower filter for ROOT HUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost right, but simply delete the root hub in DM - not the host itself (may be need to temporary disable XHCI controller in BIOS). But on newest Intel chipsets if you have only usb input devices it may be a problem - there is only XHCI controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???


Do i need to check the 'Filter on device' checkbox for my intelliimouse?


----------



## SweetLow

Yes.
p.s. readme is your best friend


----------



## hodor418

Is it possible to wear out the mouse or the hub if i overclock it to lets say 2000hz? And would there be an actual gain from it? And do i have to uninstall logitech software?

I want to try this with my g502.

Thanks


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Yes.
> p.s. readme is your best friend


Ok, thanks. I did read the readme, but it was not clear to me weather the 'filter on device' checkbox was only for composite devices.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hodor418*
> 
> Is it possible to wear out the mouse or the hub if i overclock it to lets say 2000hz? And would there be an actual gain from it? And do i have to uninstall logitech software?
> 
> I want to try this with my g502.
> 
> Thanks


doesnt work with g502 or any of the new logitech mice


----------



## hodor418

Yea I just tried, didn't work, reverted. Oh well. Will it ever work? or is it something that cant be changed?

Thanks


----------



## wes1099

I just followed the directions exactly like I should have, and now my Intellimouse does not work on that USB port. What could I be doing wrong? I am supposed to use the hidusbf.sys from the AMD64 folder since I have a 64bit OS correct?


----------



## wes1099

Just tried it on my WMO and I get the same results. It doesn't work and it makes the mouse not work on that specific port.


----------



## HAGGARD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hodor418*
> 
> Is it possible to wear out the mouse or the hub if i overclock it to lets say 2000hz? And would there be an actual gain from it?


Nah they don't "wear out". They are doing stuff at those timings anyways; only the type of work changes, not the amount, if you will. There would be an actual gain, but also potential drawbacks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hodor418*
> 
> Yea I just tried, didn't work, reverted. Oh well. Will it ever work? or is it something that cant be changed?
> 
> Thanks


Last I read qsx said it's likely because Logitech has their mice internally operate in 1ms integers for whatever reason. So the buffer is only written to each 1ms and thus stuff can only be transferred each 1ms also. Maybe if you hack the mouse like he did that could be changed, but that's not really feasible or reasonable for this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am supposed to use the hidusbf.sys from the AMD64 folder since I have a 64bit OS correct?


What are you doing with hidusbf.sys? You only have to install hidusbf.inf from the main folder; it will place the appropriate .sys in your driver directory itself.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAGGARD*
> 
> Nah they don't "wear out". They are doing stuff at those timings anyways; only the type of work changes, not the amount, if you will. There would be an actual gain, but also potential drawbacks.
> Last I read qsx said it's likely because Logitech has their mice internally operate in 1ms integers for whatever reason. So the buffer is only written to each 1ms and thus stuff can only be transferred each 1ms also. Maybe if you hack the mouse like he did that could be changed, but that's not really feasible or reasonable for this.
> What are you doing with hidusbf.sys? You only have to install hidusbf.inf from the main folder; it will place the appropriate .sys in your driver directory itself.


I thought I was supposed to put the appropriate .sys file from hidusbf.zip in C:\Windows\System32\drivers but I just realized I just copy the DRIVERS folder into the hidusbf folder and it would do it automatically. Do any of you have this working on Windows 10?


----------



## hodor418

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAGGARD*
> 
> Nah they don't "wear out". They are doing stuff at those timings anyways; only the type of work changes, not the amount, if you will. There would be an actual gain, but also potential drawbacks.
> Last I read qsx said it's likely because Logitech has their mice internally operate in 1ms integers for whatever reason. So the buffer is only written to each 1ms and thus stuff can only be transferred each 1ms also. Maybe if you hack the mouse like he did that could be changed, but that's not really feasible or reasonable for this.
> What are you doing with hidusbf.sys? You only have to install hidusbf.inf from the main folder; it will place the appropriate .sys in your driver directory itself.


Alright, thanks for the fast reply : D. Still a bummer about the mouse. Although i have an old DA BE that I could try in the future, hmmm that might be good









Thanks!


----------



## HAGGARD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I thought I was supposed to put the appropriate .sys file from hidusbf.zip in C:\Windows\System32\drivers but I just realized I just copy the DRIVERS folder into the hidusbf folder and it would do it automatically. Do any of you have this working on Windows 10?


Do you want to go above 1000Hz? Yes, for that you put the .sys there yourself, but you can also just put them into the main folder and use hidusbf.inf so it installs the right drivers.
People did get it working on Windows 10. It could be that your host controllers/mainboard are the problem. Someone said it works on 2.0 ports too, but that would be strange because it'S the xHCI, i. e. 3.0 controller the filter works with from what I can tell. So, is your mouse plugged into and registered on the 3.0 port/controller?
What brand is your 3.0 USB?


----------



## wes1099

Here are screenshots of what I am doing.





Then I click 'Restart' and the mouse turns off, and now I am getting an error saying I need a signed driver (didn't happen before).


----------



## HAGGARD

All of that looks really right. ...You are in testmode, right? If no: cmd: bcdedit /set TESTSIGNING ON. If yes: Try to also disable integrity checks. Maybe also try "Install Service" before you "Restart".

Also, if you are only trying to get 1000Hz you don't really need the additional drivers. Just use the standard version and use a 2.0 port too.


----------



## wes1099

I just realized, my PC does not have the required USBPORT.SYS or USBXHCI.SYS files.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAGGARD*
> 
> All of that looks really right. ...You are in testmode, right? If no: cmd: bcdedit /set TESTSIGNING ON. If yes: Try to also disable integrity checks. Maybe also try "Install Service" before you "Restart".
> 
> Also, if you are only trying to get 1000Hz you don't really need the additional drivers. Just use the standard version and use a 2.0 port too.


Ok. I will try these things.


----------



## wes1099

I just got it to work with 2000hz. Now I am trying 8000hz because the intellimouse should be able to achieve that if the WMO can.

What I did to fix it was disabling driver signature verification in the advanced system repair menu of Windows 10 (you get there by locking the pc, going to the password entering screen, hold shift, click the power button icon, and click restart all while holding shift).

The uninstalling method does not work for me for some reason, so I just do a system restore to an image I made yesterday. For some reason I have to uninstall hidusbf and the re-install it with the other drivers to get over 1000hz.


----------



## wes1099

I just got it to work with 2000hz. I tried 8000hz but the 4000/8000hz driver is not being installed so it is still stuck on the 2000/4000hz one.

What I did to fix it was disabling driver signature verification in the advanced system repair menu of Windows 10 (you get there by locking the pc, going to the password entering screen, hold shift, click the power button icon, and click restart.


----------



## HAGGARD

Nice. But pretty strange that you had to manually disable driver signature enforcement - testmode does just that.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> WMO DOES 8000HZ POLLING
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also that's conclusive proof that my (new) x08, with last 4 digits=4103 (41th month of 2003?), does not run at 6000fps, because if it did it would not be possible to have consistent 125us report intervals


4103 means 41st week of 2003 by the way.


----------



## wes1099

Intellimouse 3.0 Legends Edition also does 8000hz polling rate:


----------



## wes1099

I would also like to note that my x08 WMO from the 34th week of 2003 is also capable of 8000hz.


----------



## Oh wow Secret Cow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I would also like to note that my x08 WMO from the 34th week of 2003 is also capable of 8000hz.


Does the mouse actually feel more responsive after a crazy OC like that?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oh wow Secret Cow*
> 
> Does the mouse actually feel more responsive after a crazy OC like that?


8000hz definitely feels a lot different than the 200hz I had over ps/2,but the difference between 1000hz and 8000hz is not incredibly noticeable but it does feel slightly more snappy/responsive.


----------



## Bucake

i assume diminishing returns will be there, very hard.
125 to 1000 was a big difference for me, but 500 to 1000 was just a small change. i can't try out 8k on win7, but i can imagine i might not even notice any difference.


----------



## qsxcv

if you think of it as 125us vs 1ms vs 8ms, then it's pretty obvious why 1000hz to 8000hz is not a big difference


----------



## mikesn

Nevermind, I figured it out...

This appears to work, I can do either 4k or 8k with my ie 3.0. No idea the practical benefit of this, of course.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> if you think of it as 125us vs 1ms


You wоn incredible 825us


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> Tested System:
> Windows Server 2016 TP 4
> 
> Mouse:
> Logitech G303
> 
> Result:
> 1000Hz
> 
> 
> 31Hz aka. 2000Hz
> 
> 
> 62Hz aka. 4000Hz
> 
> 
> So it looks like something is happening. Logitech Gaming Software has been disabled and uninstalled, just to make sure.
> 
> usbxhci.sys seems to be the same as for Windows 10.
> 
> And I've only been able to change the Hz when I checked "Process Parent". Maybe this helps out


Thanks for sharing!
I own a G303 myself - so essentially I CAN overclock it?
I'm so curious to try when I get home







(But I need the software to work)


----------



## acid_reptile

For medium high sens the g303 Sensor feels better @ 500 hz vs 1000. On the 3310 its the other way around. The 3090 of the aurora also feels better @ 1000hz. Maybe thats another reason why i'm one of the very few people who don't like the 3366 too much (and i'm able to use it in a half decent shape - The g100s)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acid_reptile*
> 
> For medium high sens the g303 Sensor feels better @ 500 hz vs 1000. On the 3310 its the other way around. The 3090 of the aurora also feels better @ 1000hz. Maybe thats another reason why i'm one of the very few people who don't like the 3366 too much (and i'm able to use it in a half decent shape - The g100s)


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## qsxcv

i aren't think that


----------



## HAGGARD

Yeah me neither. Can't see much that would make the tracking feeling be polling-dependent across different sensors.


----------



## Bucake

overclocking my trackball from 125 to 1000 gave me 200hz in MMR. i suppose that means 200 is its hardware limit(?)

what do you suggest i do?
can it hurt to leave the polling at 1khz? or should i lower it to 250 or even return it to stock 125?


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

The Logitech Wingman I own can easily do 1000hz. As curious as I am to see if it can go higher, I'm too lazy to install win8.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> what do you suggest i do?


leave at 1kHz
P.S. 200Hz? Is this device support PS/2 connection?


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> leave at 1kHz
> P.S. 200Hz? Is this device support PS/2 connection?


yes, you're correct - it's old, and shipped with a USB-to-PS/2 adapter.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> I'm too lazy to install win8.


With support of setup and boot from virtual drives install (and deinstall) Win7+ is pretty easy.


----------



## Vitalius

A glitch, caught on MouseTester.

OS: Win 8.1 x64 build 9600.
Mouse: A4Tech X5-26D (125 Hz at stock).

~280 KHz polling rate. =)

/it's not a photoshop/

The result really bizpingls my bazopngle. =D

- "8 KHz mice? Meh, mine's 280 KHz..." XD


----------



## qsxcv

what's plotted is the inverse of the interval between mouse reports

so the glitch is simply two or three reports spaced very closely. in your case probably the cpu was busy with other stuff and delayed the processing of those reports for a few ms, and then they bunched up together.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> With support of setup and boot from virtual drives install (and deinstall) Win7+ is pretty easy.


Is there a way to get this working with Xinput devices, and if not, can I request the same? When you expand an Xinput device in Device Manager, you get "USB Input Device", for which the drivers are the same as other HID devices, and it even uses hidusb.sys.

My device is Full Speed (not Hi-Speed), USB 2.0, and by default has a polling rate of 250hz.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> it even uses hidusb.sys.


"mice only" checkbox uncheck?


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> "mice only" checkbox uncheck?


Uh huh. I also tried ticking the process parent checkbox. I tried both USB 2.0 and 3.0 as well.

Would it help if I upload the parent device's driver, xusb22.sys?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Uh huh.


And what happen (in setup window)? This device arrive in list? If so - attach the picture.

>Would it help if I upload the parent device's driver, xusb22.sys?
not now.
take http://sweetlow.orgfree.com/download/devtree.zip
make dump (in command line):
DEVTREE.EXE /vv /nl >dump.txt
and send me dump.txt

P.S. And will be better to go in generic thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1586474/changing-polling-rates-of-usb-ports-possible-again-on-win-8-8-1-10


----------



## Juudai

@SweetLow

Do you have plans to release this for Windows 7? Would be most welcome as well considering there is still a big userbase who hasn't upgraded yet.


----------



## Melan

This was working on Win 7 all along. Win 8.1 and 10 support was added later.


----------



## Juudai

@Melan

Alright, thank you for the information!


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> This was working on Win 7 all along.


THIS wasn't working on Win 7, to be precise


----------



## Melan

Oh. Whoops I guess.


----------



## Juudai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> THIS wasn't working on Win 7, to be precise


So it is now, or not?


----------



## qsxcv

for a long time
sweetlow's thing that allowed 250/500/1000 was only possible on win7

a while ago
sweetlow updated it so that you can also overclock to 250/500/1000 in win8 and win10

now (this thread)
if you have win8/10 and usb3 support, you can potentially get 250/500/1000/2000/4000/8000
if you have win7, you can still only get 250/500/1000


----------



## adamgfox

wmo 11a w10 x64 perfect.

*Thank you very much mr SweetLow!*


----------



## raclimja

Is there any way to overclock a pointing device connected via PS/2?

My laptop is called Asus G751JT and the touchpad is made by ELAN and it is unbelievably laggy (even compared to my other laptop like Lenovo Thinkpad 14, Asus G46VW, Dell E6410, etc...).

When I checked the touchpad polling rate via Mouse Rate Checker, the average rate was only 75Hz (my Lenovo Thinkpad 14 touchpad was 100Hz and is also via PS/2).

I am using windows 10 and I am willing to test/experiment if anyone has a method to overclock the polling rate of my machine via PS/2.

I would also love to see if it would be possible to improve the polling rate of the keyboard.


----------



## Juudai

So there's no way to have >2000Hz in Windows 7 at the moment, correct?


----------



## HAGGARD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> Is there any way to overclock a pointing device connected via PS/2?


Search through your registry for "SampleRate" and set all results = c8. Restart. This should give you PS2's maximum 200Hz. If that doesn't work also set all "MouseDataQueueSize" = 12c and "MouseInitializePoll" = 1 in the respective folders you find "SampleRate" in. If it still doesn't work it's because of your configuration limitations or Windows 10.
Quote:


> I would also love to see if it would be possible to improve the polling rate of the keyboard.


You can do that with SweetLow: uncheck the "mice only" box. If your keyboard is USB, that is. PS/2 keyboards don't accept foreign sample rates, at least mine never did (and mine is above 200Hz, somehow).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juudai*
> 
> So there's no way to have >2000Hz in Windows 7 at the moment, correct?


Correct. Well, there's that Gladius mouse? Yeah.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAGGARD*
> 
> Yeah.


"ROG to break the barriers again? You'd expect nothing less!"


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAGGARD*
> 
> Correct. Well, there's that Gladius mouse? Yeah.


does that actually work though? someone with it pls post a mousetester interval plot or log


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> does that actually work though?


It works as well as anything Dexin ever coded...as in not very well. It was broken in early firmwares iirc.


----------



## Juudai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> does that actually work though? someone with it pls post a mousetester interval plot or log


I have one and it actually does work as stated. However I prefer the SS Rival which I'm using atm and would like to see if it can poll higher than 1000hz. Problem is I'm still on Windows 7, and will be for the forthcoming 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Gonzalez07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAGGARD*
> 
> Search through your registry for "SampleRate" and set all results = c8. Restart. This should give you PS2's maximum 200Hz. If that doesn't work also set all "MouseDataQueueSize" = 12c and "MouseInitializePoll" = 1 in the respective folders you find "SampleRate" in. If it still doesn't work it's because of your configuration limitations or Windows 10.
> You can do that with SweetLow: uncheck the "mice only" box. If your keyboard is USB, that is. PS/2 keyboards don't accept foreign sample rates, at least mine never did (and mine is above 200Hz, somehow).
> Correct. Well, there's that Gladius mouse? Yeah.


Do you know if setting MouseDataQueueSize to 1 would have any noticeable affect on usb? I remember reading some Japanese blog where a guy suggested setting the queuesizes for both mouse and keyboard to 1 might be beneficial for low latency purposes.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juudai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> does that actually work though? someone with it pls post a mousetester interval plot or log
> 
> 
> 
> I have one and it actually does work as stated. However I prefer the SS Rival which I'm using atm and would like to see if it can poll higher than 1000hz. Problem is I'm still on Windows 7, and will be for the forthcoming 3 or 4 years.
Click to expand...

could you post a mousetester log (or an interval plot) for the gladius?


----------



## wes1099

I have recently figured out that if I move my mouse to the left/right as fast as I possibly can, the cursor will occasionally go straight up/down all of a sudden. However, it is rather difficult to make the mouse do this, so it is not a problem for me. I only figured it out while I was flicking my mouse back and fourth as hard as I could to see where my polling rate peaked according to mouserate.exe

I also figured out that mouserate.exe can't go much past the 2000hz mark unless you un-check the 'show current polling rate' checkbox, then it can go *past 8000*. I also found that the 'Direct Input Mouse Rate" application aka 'dimr.exe' can't go much past the 4000hz mark for some reason.


----------



## panosxidis

i have Hama urage 500hz poling rate can i 1000hz?


----------



## tp4tissue

Has there any definitive evidence to show that the WMO X80 has 9000fps vs the X08 @ ~lower fps..


----------



## qsxcv

my post of a x08 wmo responding to every poll at 8000hz (once the motion is sufficiently fast) proves that all mlt04 wmo's are 9000fps.

well actually they're likely closer to 9200 fps


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> my post of a x08 wmo responding to every poll at 8000hz (once the motion is sufficiently fast) proves that all mlt04 wmo's are 9000fps.
> 
> well actually they're likely closer to 9200 fps


Does that mean we don't have to go out and all buy new those smexy black WMO x80 s ?









I have 2 x08 s' modded with d2f j01, but I've always been tempted to get the x80


----------



## qsxcv

well if you like wmo's, you might as well stock up on them


----------



## Juudai

I would love to try this on my MX500 to see if it does indeed go past the 1000hz, unfortunately I'm on Windows 7.


----------



## wes1099

I recently had to stop using my 8000hz intellimouse 3.0 legends edition because a game I play does not run with windows test-mode which is required to get the 8000hz driver to work...


----------



## Luxer

Do you have to use test mode in WIndows 10 to OC the USB?


----------



## qsxcv

yes it always requires test mode


----------



## Meulen92

Any harm in setting USB to poll at 2000 Hz while your mouse cant keep up? For example, my Deathadder 3.5G peaks at 1335 Hz and is polling anywhere between 54 Hz and 1335 Hz.
Is it better to stick to 1000 Hz?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meulen92*
> 
> Any harm in setting USB to poll at 2000 Hz while your mouse cant keep up? For example, my Deathadder 3.5G peaks at 1335 Hz and is polling anywhere between 54 Hz and 1335 Hz.
> Is it better to stick to 1000 Hz?


SweetLow said a while back that the most damage you can do is make the mouse stop responding, so then you can just uninstall the driver with another mouse (or be a pro and use a keyboard







) but there's also a chance that the driver will force the mouse to poll at 1000Hz, which is what some Logitech mice do.


----------



## Meulen92

Thanks! I must be able to manage that. xD But I was more wondering if it would cause inconsistency in the cursor's movement for when Im playing CSGO for example?


----------



## Melan

Tried it on my MX500. Mouse stops responding on polling above 1kHz.


----------



## L4dd

I'm interested in knowing how this effects "raw input", since increasing the polling rate should allow for faster "raw input" theoretically; I read reports of people preferring "raw input" off because "raw input" on would feel "disconnected", so increasing polling rate should reduce this "disconnected" feeling.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L4dd*
> 
> I'm interested in knowing how this effects "raw input", since increasing the polling rate should allow for faster "raw input" theoretically; I read reports of people preferring "raw input" off because "raw input" on would feel "disconnected", so increasing polling rate should reduce this "disconnected" feeling.


raw input should never feel 'off' unless the game implemented it in a weird way, the only game I've ever played where raw input felt weird was CSGO

In css, tf2, and other source engine games RI was fine. For warsow/quake both direct/raw input seemed perfectly fine as well. In fact CSGO has the worst mouse input response of any FPS I've played in a while. I mean it's not bad to the point where you're going to cry about it but it's noticeable if you move from say warsow to that, haven't played it with RI off in ages but do recall it being more snappy but affected by framerate in that game specifically


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> In fact CSGO has the worst mouse input response of any FPS I've played in a while.


sums up how i feel about m_rawinput 0 vs 1 for csgo

it's not that bad but it's bad enough for me to not be paranoid about other things.


----------



## trism

You haven't played UEx-based games then. The mouse input has been literally dogpoo since the early UE3 versions. It was fine in until UE2.5ish. They usually even have the mouse smoothing on by default and some titles do not even allow changing it without .ini edits...


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> You haven't played UEx-based games then. The mouse input has been literally dogpoo since the early UE3 versions. It was fine in until UE2.5ish. They usually even have the mouse smoothing on by default and some titles do not even allow changing it without .ini edits...


THIS! Whenever a game comes out that is promoted with "Unreal Engine" I can guarantee that the stock mouse input will be horrible, and if the .ini edits are blocked you are stuck with a terribly swampy mouse.

It took me hours to get UT3 running in an acceptable way for infantry combat. Iirc that completely destroyed vehicle controls, but I didn't really care about those anyway.


----------



## trism

Acceptable, but still not nearly as good as in Source/idtech games.

There is a quite long thread about the mouse input in UT4 builds where the developers are even testing the input with an Arduino for whether the game has acceleration etc.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Tried it on my MX500. Mouse stops responding on polling above 1kHz.


As my MX310...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meulen92*
> 
> Any harm in setting USB to poll at 2000 Hz while your mouse cant keep up? For example, my Deathadder 3.5G peaks at 1335 Hz and is polling anywhere between 54 Hz and 1335 Hz.
> Is it better to stick to 1000 Hz?


If i have stable 1000 and unstable 1333 - i prefer 1000, of course.


----------



## qsxcv

teensy+g502 3366 board


gets 8khz at in the highest framerate mode (above 1m/s)











(for reference, dpi is actually 3200 here)

you can clearly see the framerate transitions in either plot


----------



## jeshuastarr

LOL check out this ugly mess.

http://i.imgur.com/sr8whSG.jpg


----------



## qsxcv

which mouse? for mlt04, you need to move faster to get enough motion to report at 8khz continuously
also you should plot "Interval" if you want to know how much jitter there is, because
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> second (this may not be what you're talking about, but i'll write this anyway as it's a really common misconception)
> there's an illusion when looking at numbers in mousemovementrecorder or any other program that shows the report intervals as a continuous stream of "frequencies". often people try a mouse set to 1000hz, see numbers like 1040,970,980,1030,etc... then try the mouse at 500hz, and see numbers like 510, 507, 492, 509,etc... and conclude that 500hz is more stable. what's actually going on here is simply that the function 1/x is nonlinear. supposed you have an interval delayed by 20us. for 1000hz polling, the inverse of 1ms + 20us, which is what is shown in mousemovementrecorder, is 980. for 500hz polling, what's shown is the inverse of 2ms + 20us = 495. which looks a lot closer to 500 than 980 does to 1000, but in reality is caused by the same amount of jitter. this is why it's best to use mousetester interval plots to evaluate how much jitter your computer adds and whether polling affects this.


----------



## jeshuastarr

Has anyone encountered any issues or had any damage caused while testing the 2k 4k or 8k hz drivers?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> Has anyone encountered any issues or had any damage caused while testing the 2k 4k or 8k hz drivers?


Not I, even SweetLow (iirc) said that the worst you can do is make a mouse stop responding until you lower the polling rate. I'd say he's probably more well versed than all of us are with that.


----------



## qsxcv

i dont think damage is possible
performance-wise, there's no guarantee that a mouse will actually perform better with 2000/4000/8000 polling.


----------



## jeshuastarr

download link for 1khz-8khz signed driver package. its all 3 different sets signed, and i made batch files that swaps the necessary hidusbf.sys files for each set. read the readme I made.

edit: fixed the batch files

https://mega.nz/#!PMdkyRoI!W5h3gRsSgZtgrSV_-N7THS9oQxSsn5aFasqRC1ji0j4


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> download link for 1khz-8khz signed driver package. its all 3 different sets signed, and i made batch files that swaps the necessary hidusbf.sys files for each set. read the readme I made.
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!yR0GwaiT!Nt-tAjXkN_Ir995bnHvfi1J1KeJitc3z337heeXNuaw


Hey jeshuastarr, thx for the uploads, could you use a different host ? For some reason I can't open mega.nz page..


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeshuastarr*
> 
> Has anyone encountered any issues or had any damage caused while testing the 2k 4k or 8k hz drivers?


But it's a mouse, we buy another one .. FOR SCIENCE..


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Hey jeshuastarr, thx for the uploads, could you use a different host ? For some reason I can't open mega.nz page..


http://sweetlow.orgfree.com/download/hidusbf signed 1kHz-8kHz package.zip


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> http://sweetlow.orgfree.com/download/hidusbf signed 1kHz-8kHz package.zip


Super thanks


----------



## jeshuastarr

updated package for 1khz - 8khz (fixed the batch files)

https://mega.nz/#!PMdkyRoI!W5h3gRsSgZtgrSV_-N7THS9oQxSsn5aFasqRC1ji0j4


----------



## Quike

Hi, I´ve tried all the steps that was up on the first page and etc.
Still i cant manage to get over 31-62 hertz when im trying to oc,
Mby my mouse has blocked it in its firmware but it seems strange that i cant even get to 1000 that my mouse defaults.
Anybody had this before and found a solution?

Mouse: Zowie Ec2a
Os: Windows 8.1


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quike*
> 
> found a solution?


The only thing i can recommend - check hidusbf.sys in %systemroot%\system32\drivers\ to match version which you want (or simply copy right file to drivers folder). reboot after that.
And nothing helps until you connect mouse to USB3.0 controller - look at the first post.


----------



## Quike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> The only thing i can recommend - check hidusbf.sys in %systemroot%\system32\drivers\ to match version which you want (or simply copy right file to drivers folder). reboot after that.
> And nothing helps until you connect mouse to USB3.0 controller - look at the first post.


Well i think i managed to fix it just by reinstalling my usb controller.
Thing is my mouse just freeze up. Tried all the freqz i could.
So im guessing that the ec2a cant get overclocked so much then

And ofc i plugged it in to a usb3.0. i have read the first page like crazy haha.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quike*
> 
> cant get overclocked so much


and 31/62Hz is completely different things.
first is problem with hardware, second - with its owner


----------



## Quike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> and 31/62Hz is completely different things.
> first is problem with hardware, second - with its owner


Yea it works great with the normal settings but when i try to oc it fails.
But im just a noobie in this world


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quike*
> 
> Yea it works great with the normal settings but when i try to oc it fails.


The last possible thing - newest usbxhci.sys driver itself. But probability that you the first who install newest version before other users is very low (but not zero, of course). So - mail me you usbxhci.sys - as readme recommend.
P.S. It's need only if mouse still have 31/62Hz only when you pick 31/62, of course. If you get higher real values or mouse stop working (like my MX310) - hidusbf is ok, but problem lay inside hardware.


----------



## qsxcv

sweetlow, is it possible for the mouse firmware to request 8000hz polling without your driver?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> sweetlow, is it possible for the mouse firmware to request 8000hz polling without your driver?


possible, of course - for high speed devices


----------



## qsxcv

well...
i'm still wondering how the rog gladius claims to do 2000hz even though its microcontroller doesn't support hi-speed usb.


----------



## SweetLow

Are you sure?


----------



## povohat

Apparently it uses the STMicroelectronics STM32-F103-T6U6A which has a 'USB 2.0 full-speed interface'


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *povohat*
> 
> USB 2.0 full-speed interface


may be, but the best is to see usbview output for this device in 2000hz mode (AFAIK, it has switch to change modes).


----------



## wes1099

I did something and now my intellimouse does not work on 3 out of 4 of my USB 3.0 ports. How can I fix this?


----------



## jsx3

device manager> uninstall usb driver?


----------



## jeshuastarr

pm me skype info and ill step you through it.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote: i'm still wondering how the rog gladius claims to do 2000hz even though its microcontroller doesn't support hi-speed usb.

The ugly truth about "first 2000Hz mouse":
http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-...ng-sensor-responsiveness-64.html#post25110117
and below


----------



## tp4tissue

Sooooo... the Cake isn't REAL ??









or is it just that particular mouse.


----------



## 44TZL

I tried overclocking Asus Gladius, Cougar 550M, Gigabyte XM300 and Zowie EC1-A. The only one that responsed here was the Zowie. Regardless of the 4K or 8K driver, it would get a slightly higher polling rate when set to '62' only - about 1366Hz


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Sooooo... the Cake isn't REAL ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is it just that particular mouse.


Gladius itself is fake. But this topic method is completely real, of course








I so interested in gladius because i wish to know how this device can do mutually exclusive things







But it can't.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Gladius itself is fake. But this topic method is completely real, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so interested in gladius because i wish to know how this device can do mutually exclusive things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it can't.


I feel so Betrayed by Asus..

I've got so much of their stuff, motherboard, graphics card monitors..


----------



## Bucake

well i do think it's straight-up sad that they would add a lie of a feature like that, but asus doesn't necessarily make trash. i've been enjoying an asus monitor for a long time, no regrets


----------



## cmap38

Just want to add another data point.

My computer is an old Dell without native USB 3.0 ports. I have Windows 10. I use a WMO.

The signed 1000 HZ driver works for me. The only issue I noticed is that with Windows 10 I seem to get more variation around 1000 hz than I did with Windows 7.

I attempted to get the 2000+ hz driver working by installing a USB 3.0 PCI-E card in my system. Unfortunately, with the card installed I can't get over 400 hz with any mice, whether SweetLow's driver/filter is enabled or not.

I might try a different PCI-E card manufacturer and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## qsxcv

this may be the issue? idk whether microsoft drivers are used for pcie cards
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> (actually we need microsoft driver for USB3.x host controller - USBXHCI.SYS)


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> idk whether microsoft drivers are used for pcie cards


Almost always - if card have xHCI standard. And almost every (USB3.0) card have this standard.


----------



## SweetLow

So i own black WMO and test it for high rates. But i don't know how you, people, can get stable 8000 Hz. I simply can't move it so fast


----------



## qsxcv

use mousetester, not dimr or whatever which only shows an average

but to have it show 8000/125us for like an entire second, yea it's hard


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> use mousetester


Of course. I use mousetester - and in round (actually elliptic) movement i have 4000Hz only in fastest sections.
P.S. It's all just from curiosity


----------



## Waisech

I have a weird issue. Can anyone help me with this?
Since I have 4 USB3.0 ports on my Asus laptop and I was on Windows 7 (64bit) I had no way to OC my MX518 other than to upgrade to Windows 10 (64bit). Well, I upgraded and then tried to overclock the mouse, but when I click on filter, nothing happens. It will say 'no' under the filter? box and as soon as I close the program, the filter check box is gone. This is driving me insane, I tried so long to get it to work on Windows 7 and now that I upgraded and thought it will work then, I still can't make it work.

Here's what I did:
1) Downloaded http://sweetlow.orgfree.com/download/hidusbf.zip
2) Clicked on SweetLow.CER and installed it
3) Right clicked on HIDUSBF.INF and Installed (I also tried Install Service from Setup.exe, no difference)
4) Opened Setup.exe
5) Checked box 'Filter On Device' and selected 500hz (doesnt matter if I choose 62Hz, 125Hz or 1000Hz, it wont let me change the rate)
6) Restart (No difference, the filter checkbox will disappear whether I restart or not)

I've literally tried every combination I can think of, I've also tried manually copy-pasting hidusbf.sys file from AMD64 folder (I reckon that's the correct one fro 64bit?). Tried unplugging mouse, tried reinstalling mouse drivers. Tried doing all the steps again and restarting after every step. Tried test mode. No difference, the filter check box will uncheck itself and the program refuses to work.

xHCI is also enabled in BIOS (no options to disable, only Enabled and Auto-Start)

What am I doing wrong? I really want to boost my HZ on my MX518, but if I can't, I guess I'm forced to buy a new mouse finally


----------



## qsxcv

this doesnt help but

the first thing you did wrong was upgrade to win10 DD

you can still get 1000 or 500 in win7


----------



## Waisech

No you can't. Not on USB 3 and x64 anyway


----------



## qsxcv

i could if i disable xhci


----------



## Waisech

If you read my post you could see I couldnt disable xHCI, no option for it


----------



## qsxcv

oh sorry, i see.

does device manager show up like in the op?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waisech*
> 
> Since I have 4 USB3.0 ports on my Asus laptop and I was on Windows 7 (64bit) I had no way to OC my MX518 other than to upgrade to Windows 10 (64bit).


To (possibly) you and all old Intel chipsets users:
http://www.overclock.net/t/596276/changing-usb-polling-rate-to-1000hz-or-lower/420#post_25046948
and below. But this will not work from 100 series of Intel chipsets - there is simply no USB2.0 controller.
Quote:


> 5) Checked box 'Filter On Device' and selected 500hz (doesnt matter if I choose 62Hz, 125Hz or 1000Hz, it wont let me change the rate)
> 6) Restart (No difference, the filter checkbox will disappear whether I restart or not)


Looks like no elevated privileges. Are the windows ask to elevate privileges when you start setup.exe? If no - try to expressly run it as admin.


----------



## Waisech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Looks like no elevated privileges. Are the windows ask to elevate privileges when you start setup.exe? If no - try to expressly run it as admin.


Didn't even think of that, never had to do it in Win7. You were right. I ran it as admin, was able to easily change it and mouse rate checker shows the new Hz. Works beautifully. Thank you! I can finally use my MX518 to it's fullest potential


----------



## c0dy

Since this basically is a "custom" pollingrate - would this allow us to get something like the Xai had? "Exact Rate" or whatever it was called?

So we can set a rate of 639 for example


----------



## SweetLow

don't be too lazy:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz/10#post_24848271


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

I could never get Exactrate to work on my Xai. Then again, nothing worked right with that mouse.


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> don't be too lazy:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1589644/usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz/10#post_24848271


Sorry, thought that maybe something new turned up


----------



## Risk64

Win7 64bit
MX300

I can't get it to work.
I tried 'NoPatch' drivers with 250Hz filter but whenever i restart the system the mouse doesn't move. In 'device manager' the 'mouse hid device' claims something's wrong with registry (installation incomplete) or something. I also manually installed the driver with 'pnputil -i -a hidusbf.inf' and it gets installed (not activated though as there were no device found) and is properly listed with 'pnputil -e'.

These are my usb drivers:


My 'usbport.sys' is 6.1.7601.18328 (MD5=12FEB33791920678F8433701C822BCFD) and i can manually create a 250Hz version by patching it but it only works in testmode:
24D13: 3A B0
24D14: C2 04
24D17: 88 12
24D1A: 01 BF

Any attempt (like >this) to sign the driver looks ok in file properties (usbport.sys) but it always results in Intel drivers showing exclamation mark and mouse doesn't respond when i swap the file and reboot.

There's a guy who regularly patches Intel drivers for older systems (here). For that you have to import his certificate first. It works properly. He just patches the inf file though. The *.sys files are still signed by Intel. Maybe that's the trick. Some people say its impossible to sign drivers with self-signing and certificates must be cross-signed with MS. I'm not sure if that's really true for all cases.

Whatsoever.. i'm wondering why it doesn't work here.

Any idea?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Risk64*


>Any idea?
>Win7 64bit, Etron USB 3.0
See first post of this topic if you really need 2000 Hz+. if you only need 1000 Hz- - look at readme (win 7+usb 3.0)

>NoPatch
under win 7 this version of driver can make rate lower only

>but whenever i restart the system
it's not need now. take the last version (and read readme)


----------



## Risk64

Never mind... i've restored the original *.inf association (by registry fix) and installed the driver by right-click. Now its working. Thank you very much.









No change with 1kHz *.sys file. Once i replug the mouse the 'HID Mouse' driver gets exclamation mark and setup.exe is empty. I delete the device in device manager and rescan for new hardware and mouse comes back to original state.
It just says 'driver is not properly configured (in registry)' when filter is active (in device manager).

I can send you my usbport.sys if necessary but for me it rather looks like it doesn't connect the driver or service. I cannot install the driver by right-click as i have *.inf associated with notepad++ and the old handler is not listed in context menu anymore. But i don't see why 'pnputil -i -a hidusbf.inf' shouldn't work. The driver gets properly installed as oem.inf.

If i try to manually assign the driver to the broken device in device manager it says there is no information in the driver for that device.

No clue what's wrong here...


----------



## rattleheadmegadeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> WMO DOES 8000HZ POLLING
> 
> also that's conclusive proof that my (new) x08, with last 4 digits=4103 (41th month of 2003?), does not run at 6000fps, because if it did it would not be possible to have consistent 125us report intervals


My IMO 1.1 from 2001 x06 runs @ 8000 Hz, exacly the same as my IME 3.0 x80...


----------



## Dylan Nails

is this fake 2000hz like in gladius or is it real? if its real, can 2k+ hz only be done with a driver like this and its not possible to put it in a mouse?


----------



## Bucake

the fake 2khz of the gladius has nothing to do with what this driver does.
in short, yes this is real. but whether your mouse is able to report at such high rates is the "real question".
most mice seem to cap out at 1khz or slightly above it. some mice just stop working. i've only seen proof of the MLT04 being able to report at 2khz+

i don't know how feasible (coding) 2khz+ would be. qsxcv for one could probably answer that question.


----------



## c0dy

What would be the limiting factor though?

The sensor itself providing the packages/data?
Because I guess the MCU's would be fast enough.


----------



## qsxcv

limiting factor is firmware


----------



## OCmember

Will this work on X58, usb 2.0?


----------



## Luxer

Could not get it working with intellimouse 1.1, still reads 125hz.

Installing the driver at 31 gives no error. I then put the 2k-4khz hidusbf.sys from the NTX86 folder in the /system32/driver folder and restarted. Did I do something wrong?

running Win10 with Skylake.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> i've only seen proof of the MLT04 being able to report at 2khz+


In this thread mentioned nmouse 4k and kinzu v1 too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxer*
> 
> Could not get it working with intellimouse 1.1, still reads 125hz.


First and main test that driver itself loaded properly - try to set 31 or 62 Hz (on regular version, of course).

>Installing the driver at 31 gives no error
but are the rate actually change to 31 hz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Will this work on X58, usb 2.0?


No. 2000Hz+ - xhci host only


----------



## OCmember

@SweetLow My X58 UD7 does have USB3, and in the device manager there is something called Renesas USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 0.96 (Microsoft) Will that work?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Renesas USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 0.96 (Microsoft) Will that work?


Possibly yes.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Possibly yes.


Are there new directions with Windows 10 or do I follow the same in the opening posts?


----------



## badugi

the link isn't working to download hidusbf.zip, leads to freehosting site


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badugi*
> 
> the link isn't working to download hidusbf.zip, leads to freehosting site


THis should work fine









https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5rga3TIj3JjRXFrbVpwUGlBNlE/view


----------



## OCmember

My old X58 mb has USB 3.0. It also has PS/2 ports for both a keyboard and mouse. Would either a mouse or keyboard be faster on the PS/2 port?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> My old X58 mb has USB 3.0. It also has PS/2 ports for both a keyboard and mouse. Would either a mouse or keyboard be faster on the PS/2 port?


Use a keyboard in the PS/2 port, the NKRO FeelsGoodMan, that and PS/2 ports have a max "polling" (PS/2 is interrupt based) rate of 200Hz.


----------



## Bucake

nkro isn't a ps/2 only feature. usb can do it, but not many keyboards offer the feature. (i have a USB keyboard with an aftermarket controller that can do NKRO. i never use the feature, though, 6KRO has always been fine for me.)
and even though ps/2 can handle nkro, not all ps/2 keyboards do







the famous ps/2 ibm model m keyboard is an example - it has only 2KRO

edit: i would use ps/2 for keyboards because then there would be less for your pc to poll. the downside is no hot-plugging, and ps/2 is kind of dying anyway - most usb keyboards don't work via ps/2.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> nkro isn't a ps/2 only feature. usb can do it, but not many keyboards offer the feature. (i have a USB keyboard with an aftermarket controller that can do NKRO. i never use the feature, though, 6KRO has always been fine for me.)
> and even though ps/2 can handle nkro, not all ps/2 keyboards do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the famous ps/2 ibm model m keyboard is an example - it has only 2KRO
> 
> edit: i would use ps/2 for keyboards because then there would be less for your pc to poll. the downside is no hot-plugging, and ps/2 is kind of dying anyway - most usb keyboards don't work via ps/2.


My motherboard doesn't even have a PS/2 port anymore.


----------



## costilletas

Kinda dying? Lol haven't seen one in 8 years.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> My motherboard doesn't even have a PS/2 port anymore.


my point.








mine does have one, an old p.o.s. budget mobo, but the only ps/2 keyboard i have is so horrible that i just use a usb keyboard in stead.
it's not easy going back to super cheap keyboards after getting used to high quality mechanicals.


----------



## bleabbraxhm

My mouse will do 4000hz (consistent) on a z170 board but only 2000hz maximum (not stable) on my two ivy bridge platforms.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Are there new directions with Windows 10 or do I follow the same in the opening posts?


IMHO, the windows 10 mentioned in opening post








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badugi*
> 
> the link isn't working to download hidusbf.zip, leads to freehosting site


Yes, i already know this fact







try to recover...


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> IMHO, the windows 10 mentioned in opening post


Thanks!


----------



## Watsyurdeal

whoops wrong thread


----------



## sonicboom19

i am using a old logitech u-2008 and i got my average hz are 3400hz and i was running a sentey lumentey pro at 1000hz and in overwatch my shooting percent went up from 37 percent to 53 so it does make a big diffirence. thank so much for the drivers you deserve a gold medal.

my system specs
Gigabyte z170x gaming 5
6700k overclock to 4.8
msi gtx 1080 fe
gskill 2x8 3000 overclock to 3400
2x bp5e 240gb ssd
and a antec 750 true power


----------



## mati1491

guys please comment and upvote this thread on reddit

https://www.reddit.com/r/LogitechG/comments/4i54q0/artificial_limit_stopping_8000hz_polling_rate/


----------



## 398368

⁣⁣


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cxrn*
> 
> Is there any mirror for hidusbf.zip?


There should be a Mega mirror in the original thread. On mobile so it's tricky to link it. If all else fails, I have a zippyshare link on my profile that I mostly use for my own use.


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0dy*
> 
> THis should work fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5rga3TIj3JjRXFrbVpwUGlBNlE/view


One page back


----------



## 398368

⁣⁣


----------



## ball2hi

At first I couldn't find the device in *device manager* that SweetLow was referring to (USB eXtensible). After doing a bit of research I turned on: *XHCI hand-off* and *EHCI hand-off* in my bios. This showed the device I was looking for in device manager.

Honestly, after several different attempts and even one leading to the usb port temporarily not working _(which I fixed by following the readme's instructions)_ I could not get this to work on my Zowie FK2. I feel like I can't aim as well when I have XHCI and EHCI hand-off's enabled in my BIOS anyways.


----------



## KulaGGin

Could you guys recommend some overclockable mouse to buy, please?

At the moment I've got Logitech G502 and as I understand you can't overclock this mouse.

I would like to have a mouse with horizontal scroll and all buttons that Logitech G502 has, and more(like on the image):


So, I want a mouse with these parameters:
1. Flawless sensor.
2. Overclockable to 8000 Hz.
3. Horizontal scroll
4. A bunch of buttons like on the image above

Is there a mouse like that on the market?


----------



## Melan

No.


----------



## badugi

With those requirements? no.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Are you able to overclock a logitech g303, or can you overclock any mouse.


----------



## KulaGGin

How about Rival 500?


Is it overclockable?


----------



## KulaGGin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Are you able to overclock a logitech g303, or can you overclock any mouse.


Here's the answer to your question, OrangeRaptor:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mati1491*
> 
> guys please comment and upvote this thread on reddit
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LogitechG/comments/4i54q0/artificial_limit_stopping_8000hz_polling_rate/


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KulaGGin*
> 
> Here's the answer to your question, OrangeRaptor:


Thanks Ill check it out when I get home.


----------



## badugi

I concur with that guy who posted the Reddit thread. I also tried attempting the G303 I had with no luck. I believe the latest logitech models(at least) do have some sort of hz cap that Logitech built it...unfortunately.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badugi*
> 
> I concur with that guy who posted the Reddit thread. I also tried attempting the G303 I had with no luck. I believe the latest logitech models(at least) do have some sort of hz cap that Logitech built it...unfortunately.


R.I.P. I really wanted to see if i can overclock it. You think i can overclock my keyboard?


----------



## KulaGGin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badugi*
> 
> With those requirements? no.


Too bad there are no true gaming mices on the market. Instead, we have so called 'gaming' garbage with over9000 LEDs all over the place









I see these 8000 Hz drivers are available for almost a year now but manufacturers still didn't even bother to make their mices overclockable: update software to make it possible or may be even release new overclockable to 8000 Hz analogs of present models.

I would like to see some mice with PMW3360 working at 8000 Hz. Imagine how OP would that be!


----------



## Melan

What do you need 8khz for?


----------



## badugi

Yeah it is really weird.... we can overclock CPUs, motherboards, even Monitors...why not the ability to overclock mice...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KulaGGin*
> 
> Too bad there are no true gaming mices on the market. Instead, we have so called 'gaming' garbage with over9000 LEDs all over the place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see these 8000 Hz drivers are available for almost a year now but manufacturers still didn't even bother to make their mices overclockable: update software to make it possible or may be even release new overclockable to 8000 Hz analogs of present models.
> 
> I would like to see some mice with PMW3360 working at 8000 Hz. Imagine how OP would that be!


----------



## KulaGGin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> What do you need 8khz for?


It's faster. Mostly this thing is need for high-end gamers.
For example, when you play on custom made 1080p true 270 Hz monitor and 8000 Hz mice, even when you play against people with 120-240 Hz monitors, you can kill them before they will even see you on their monitors(and be able to react), just like when you play with 120 Hz monitor and 1000 Hz mice against people with 60 Hz monitors and 125 Hz mices.

It's not just about how fast your hardware is. It's about how fast your hardware compared to the hardware of people you play against.


----------



## badugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> What do you need 8khz for?


For me, the ability to see how far the technical limitations can achieve using the sensors that are overclockable. In addition, how optimal our technology can minimize input lag. Although it may not be practically noticeable, but just for observation sake how much untapped potential that we can push our peripherals to the limit. For me, it's really more observational and curiousness.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KulaGGin*
> 
> It's faster. Mostly this thing is need for high-end gamers.
> For example, when you play on custom made 1080p true 270 Hz monitor and 8000 Hz mice, even when you play against people with 120-240 Hz monitors, you can kill them before they will even see you on their monitors(and be able to react), just like when you play with 120 Hz monitor and 1000 Hz mice against people with 60 Hz monitors and 125 Hz mices.


For "custom made" monitor you can use a "custom made" mouse.

When these monitors will be a common thing, 8khz polling will be pretty much common too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badugi*
> 
> For me, the ability to see how far the technical limitations can achieve using the sensors that are overclockable. In addition, how optimal our technology can minimize input lag. Although it may not be practically noticeable, but just for observation sake how much untapped potential that we can push our peripherals to the limit. For me, it's really more observational and curiousness.


Well, you can take an MLT04 mouse, a CRT and test it out. It overclocks to 8khz no problem. CRTs can do 200hz.


----------



## badugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> For "custom made" monitor you can use a "custom made" mouse.
> 
> When these monitors will be a common thing, 8khz polling will be pretty much common too.
> Well, you can take an MLT04 mouse, a CRT and test it out. It overclocks to 8khz no problem. CRTs can do 200hz.


Y'know what's really funny? I actually DID test it exactly like that. I have a crt monitor that outputs 200hz 640x480. I've tied the movement of the mouse to a red light and measured the input lag while recording a 1000fps camera. ....practically speaking it wasn't much. But the very fact that it did reduce the response compared with 1khz was there.


----------



## OCmember

Can anything be done for the Microsoft Sidewinder X5?


----------



## KulaGGin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badugi*
> 
> Y'know what's really funny? I actually DID test it exactly like that. I have a crt monitor that outputs 200hz 640x480. I've tied the movement of the mouse to a red light and measured the input lag while recording a 1000fps camera. ....practically speaking it wasn't much. But the very fact that it did reduce the response compared with 1khz was there.


How about microstutters?


----------



## KulaGGin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> For "custom made" monitor you can use a "custom made" mouse.


No, I can't. You can order 270 Hz monitor for like $400(which is less expensive and faster than analogs from BenQ, Asus etc) and have it 1 week later. But I don't think there is mouse like that on the market. And if you mean to make it myself at home then that's a joke. Do you imagine how many time it would take to just design something like this?


----------



## badugi

I did not test it on a LCD monitor that outputs 120hz, but with a crt that uses a strobing effect which seems that it looks a bit more smoother from both 120hz and 200hz on a CRT. However...if you really want to be nitpicky, I can personally only achieve 5000ishhz on my mouse. And microstuttering still exists but way better than what it looks like compared with 1000hz.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badugi*
> 
> Y'know what's really funny? I actually DID test it exactly like that. I have a crt monitor that outputs 200hz 640x480. I've tied the movement of the mouse to a red light and measured the input lag while recording a 1000fps camera. ....practically speaking it wasn't much. But the very fact that it did reduce the response compared with 1khz was there.


Well yeah, obviously.

And as for previous edited post: No it's not about how faster your hardware is compared to your opponents. It's about how better you are at the game than your opponent. Hardware is a small part in this equation.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KulaGGin*
> 
> No I can't. You can order 270 Hz monitor for like $400(which is less expensive and faster than analogs from BenQ, Asus etc) and have it 1 week later. But I don't think there is mouse like that on the market. And if you mean to make it myself at home then that's a joke. Do you imagine how many time it would take to just design something like this?


Oh yes, I very well imagine. High-end gaming requires sacrifices. You can use WMO/IME 3.0 with 8khz but stick with 1.6m/s malfunction, basic functionality mouse. Or, well, you can pay someone to make one for you. You can also check this forum on DIY mice people made for more info. Either way you'll be making a sacrifice. Don't expect to be spoon fed.


----------



## trism

Taking a long relaxing bubble bath before your gaming session gives you a higher competitive edge over your opponents than an 8 kHz report rate mouse ever would.


----------



## Melan

Ever been given an anti anxiety drug before the surgery? Yeah, that works too.









Too bad I was bleeding for 20 hours after that though.


----------



## badugi

I agree. I don't even like the feel of a WMO when gaming.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Taking a long relaxing bubble bath before your gaming session gives you a higher competitive edge over your opponents than an 8 kHz report rate mouse ever would.


----------



## KulaGGin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Taking a long relaxing bubble bath before your gaming session gives you a higher competitive edge over your opponents than an 8 kHz report rate mouse ever would.


Completely untrue for me. Usually after taking a bath(or shower, swimming in a pool, or lake etc) I play way worse for 3-4 hours after bath compared to my usual condition. That aint a problem for me because I don't ever do it







because usually I do it before I go to work or before I go to bed.

On topic: can someone test if you can overclock SS Rival 500 or not and report back here, please?


----------



## NikWillOrStuff

is it just me or is the download link in the OP broken.

" http://sweetlow.orgfree.com/download/hidusbf.zip "

I tried from my home network and on my phone mobile internet just to make sure.. both didn't load
I have a microsoft inteillimouse I wanted to test with, and perhaaaaaaps switch to ;P
apologies if the download was purposefully taken down and I'm being dumb, or something.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikWillOrStuff*
> 
> is it just me or is the download link in the OP broken.
> 
> " http://sweetlow.orgfree.com/download/hidusbf.zip "


It isn't your problem. Host died forever. I edit link in opening post.


----------



## NikWillOrStuff

thank you!! I was definitely able to overclock it











looks like ~0.2 miliseconds between updates, which means ~5,000 updates a second!


----------



## KulaGGin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikWillOrStuff*
> 
> thank you!! I was definitely able to overclock it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like ~0.2 miliseconds between updates, which means ~5,000 updates a second!


What mouse? It will help people in the future to decide either to buy some mouse or not.


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KulaGGin*
> 
> What mouse? It will help people in the future to decide either to buy some mouse or not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikWillOrStuff*
> 
> I have a microsoft inteillimouse I wanted to test with, and perhaaaaaaps switch to ;P


I doubt there are any other mice than the MLT04 ones that you can overclock to 8 kHz. Maybe some of the other STMicroelectronics' sensor (e.g. Kinzu v1) -based mice, but no one has tested them(?)


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Kinzu v1 *almost* hits 2000hz iirc? Think mr.q posted that somewhere along the line


----------



## qsxcv

kinzu v1 isn't soc, so it depends on firmware not sensor

but it does 2khz


----------



## trism

Oh yeah it isn't a SoC. Totally forgot, sorry.


----------



## KulaGGin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> I doubt there are any other mice than the MLT04 ones that you can overclock to 8 kHz. Maybe some of the other STMicroelectronics' sensor (e.g. Kinzu v1) -based mice, but no one has tested them(?)


You might be right, but what kind of jokers make these mices, then? Why can't Logitech or SS, or any other manufacturers make 8k compatible gaming models. I understand that development of a product is a very big time-consuming thing, but I doubt it would take more than a year for Logitech(or any other manufacturer) to change few chips on Logitech G502, modify firmware of these chips, modify Logitech Gaming Profiler and release some "8k compatible" G100/300/400/502/etc.

It wouldn't even have to be official. They could just drop proper unofficial drivers on unofficial website to make mices work at 8k hertz, just like Asus did with Skylakes(if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## trism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KulaGGin*
> 
> You might be right, but what kind of jokers make these mices, then? Why can't Logitech or SS, or any other manufacturers make 8k compatible gaming models. I understand that development of a product is a very big time-consuming thing, but I doubt it would take more than a year for Logitech(or any other manufacturer) to change few chips on Logitech G502, modify firmware of these chips, modify Logitech Gaming Profiler and release some "8k compatible" G100/300/400/502/etc. It wouldn't even have to be official.
> They could just drop proper unofficial drivers on unofficial website to make it work at 8k hertz, just like Asus did with Skylakes(if I'm not mistaken).


Because this currently requires a driver "hack" which is not considered to be a valid approach for a commercial product.

The reason why 8 kHz polling is not used is simple: the USB 2.0 FS standard does not support it by default. You would need HS for that - and that's where things get tricky. The frequency the bus is working at is much higher and thus the design of the PCB needs to be really exact - in fact it's quite a hard task with 2-layer PCBs. The tolerances are just generally much lower and you would most likely see units that would either kick back to FS or not even authenticate at all with Windows. Generally 4-layer+ PCBs are used for USB 2.0 HS products which then again costs more. In addition, you would require a beefier MCU (as if 72 MHz STM32s weren't already an overkill for peripherals) and in many cases an additional external PHY making the PCB design for an already constrained space a harder task.

Conclusion: too much stuff to worry about with a negligible gain.


----------



## wes1099

Are these drivers signed?


----------



## Bucake

yes


----------



## mihaim1980

I've got aroung 1500Hz with an Asus GX850


----------



## 80T0C

Thank you for this great tool! Just got myself a WMO and it's running amazing @1KHz. Great CS 1.6 mouse this is.


----------



## mantorker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Because this currently requires a driver "hack" which is not considered to be a valid approach for a commercial product.
> 
> The reason why 8 kHz polling is not used is simple: the USB 2.0 FS standard does not support it by default. You would need HS for that - and that's where things get tricky. The frequency the bus is working at is much higher and thus the design of the PCB needs to be really exact - in fact it's quite a hard task with 2-layer PCBs. The tolerances are just generally much lower and you would most likely see units that would either kick back to FS or not even authenticate at all with Windows. Generally 4-layer+ PCBs are used for USB 2.0 HS products which then again costs more. In addition, you would require a beefier MCU (as if 72 MHz STM32s weren't already an overkill for peripherals) and in many cases an additional external PHY making the PCB design for an already constrained space a harder task.
> 
> Conclusion: too much stuff to worry about with a negligible gain.


It's too soon to say "negligible" before you try a real 8khz mouse. And, high speed USB on 2-layer pcb is possible, in fact , following the layout guideline , it's quite easy.


----------



## cool2000m

any chance we can get amd/via compatible drivers?
I've tried everything.

Every time I try to overclock something the mouse stops working, light switches off, and the device says "This device cannot start. (Code 10)

Insufficient system resources exist to complete the API."

Not only that but when I use 31 or 62 in usb 2.0 mode it filters to 31 and 62 polling rate in mouse tester... i'm not sure this is built for amd systems!


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cool2000m*
> 
> Every time I try to overclock something the mouse stops working, light switches off, and the device says "This device cannot start. (Code 10)


It's not hardware related probably:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/340#post_25560676
Fresh Windows 10 x64 Anniversary (or newer) + Secure Boot enabled


----------



## cool2000m

the 1000 hz works though.
and I don't have secure boot enabled, and also its a new installation.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cool2000m*
> 
> the 1000 hz works though.


1. as opposed to what? what is nominal polling rate of mouse - 125Hz?
2. as i can see you have some kind of hub between mouse and controller. look at first message of thread carefully.


----------



## cool2000m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> 1. as opposed to what? what is nominal polling rate of mouse - 125Hz?
> 2. as i can see you have some kind of hub between mouse and controller. look at first message of thread carefully.


Thats just the thing, its plugged straight into the usb 3.1a socket and the other usb 3.0's are the front panel.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cool2000m*
> 
> Thats just the thing


Really? Look at / Post screenshot of your via usb 3.0 controller and it's device subtree expanded when mouse not attached.
If "generic usb hub" disappear - than you simply have not right hardware.
And what about my first question?


----------



## cool2000m

yes, sorry, the mouse in question is an intellimouse explorer 3.0 legends edition with a default polling rate of 125 hz. the 1000 hz works fine but in 2.0 usbs the polling rate switches to the listed numbers of 62 hz and 32 hz and because the usb 3.0 cant go that low it breaks, I think.

here is the screenshot as requested:
I assure you there is no usb hub.

what i see when enabled:


motherboard is the MSI 970 gaming


----------



## SweetLow

>I assure you there is no usb hub.
My friend, there IS usb hub. No matter it is not separate device - it is present in hardware path to mouse.

>mouse in question is an intellimouse explorer 3.0 legends edition with a default polling rate of 125 hz
Nice, now we can be sure that problem lay inside PC.

>the usb 3.1a socket and the other usb 3.0's are the front panel
as i can understand you have some second xHCI controller. what is the picture of device manager if you attach mouse to this controller (port of this controller)?

p.s. at second screenshot i can see some errors of using setup







if you have composite devices - install filter with "Process Parent" checkbox set. It's very easy now - look at green lines only


----------



## culturist

Is it real to overclock Razer mice to 2000+ hz?
I've tried with my Taipan with no results.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> Taking a long relaxing bubble bath before your gaming session gives you a higher competitive edge over your opponents than an 8 kHz report rate mouse ever would.


Taking a 2min icecold shower before your gaming session gives you a higher competetive edge, a hot relaxing bath is more a preperation for bedtime than for gaming sessions.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Taking a 2min icecold shower before your gaming session gives you a higher competetive edge, a hot relaxing bath is more a preperation for bedtime than for gaming sessions.


I'll keep this in mind next time I go to play csgo.


----------



## mdrejhon

As the creator of the Mouse Microstutters Image ("1000Hz is not the final frontier").... I can confirm there's still usefulness in going to an 8KHz poll rate, especially in the 240Hz monitor era. But "is it worth it" is certainly a good question.

The 1000Hz microstutters will be the same at 2000Hz at twice the mouse flick speed & twice the refresh rate, so going to 4000-8000Hz would mostly eliminate the microstutters on a ~240Hz display, especially duiring strobed modes or GSYNC modes (on older game engines that run super-smooth) where fluidity turns the mouse into the microstutter weak link.

That said, 1000Hz -> 8000Hz is a big jump.
(...sufficiently big enough to be a clearer microstutter difference than a 1000->2000Hz jump or a 2000Hz->4000hz jump or a 4000Hz->8000Hz jump)

Back in 2013, many people didn't believe in LCD achieving CRT clarity motion. But Blur Busters and LightBoost changed that and educated the masses about strobe backlights, and manufacturers now regularly include these modes on high-end monitors....


----------



## trism

Well... yeah. I don't consider lightboost a mandatory feature at all either







Used it for 10 minutes and figured 144 > 120 anyways.

The reason why 8 kHz is not mainstream is the cost. They really would have to go for multilayer PCB (I haven't seen a single mouse with a 4 layer PCB yet) and they would have to use certain MCU/MCU+PHY combo.


----------



## mdrejhon

...While OT, I should add the LightBoost originals is ancient tech now (monitors from 2011-2013, for example). Other blur reduction modes such as ULMB, etc are similar to LightBoost but isn't called LightBoost. They are usually much easier to enable as a monitor setting, and often better picture quality / lower input lag than the original LightBoost strobe backlights. That said, there's performance considerations (e.g. framerate == refreshrate == stroberate matching) necessary in order for strobed to look better than nonstrobed, and eliminate microstutters. And all good VR headsets (Rift / Vive) use 90Hz OLED strobing inspired by the original LightBoost tech. Anyway, it is ultimately, it's a user preference, and game dependant (e.g. show up far more in certain games)

But back on topic. The point being: It's still worth it for overclockers and manufacturers to keep innovating beyond a 1000Hz mouse poll rate. As long as it's easy to do so, doesn't add performance/cost penalties, genuine rather than interpolated, etc.

(Blur Busters is more than about LightBoost. Six different review websites use the Blur Busters pursuit camera technique invention now....)


----------



## Kankipappa

I first discovered this in the december and for me, this gives a huge input lag reduction for any of my mouse used in Win10. Even my FK2 feels way snappier to control, especially in CSGO with the 4/8k setting, although it can't do over 1333~ like other mouses with similar sensors according to mouse rate checker etc.

At first I tested it due to WMO 8k Hz hype and on my board (Z77 Asrock Extreme 4). I have 2 usb 3.0 ports next to the RJ45 slot that allow me hit that full speed with intellimouse 3.0. I thought surely it must be just just blasebo effect on my FK2 and I forgot this tweak after going to LAN's in the christmas and getting back from it.

Obviously I didn't remember to replug my mouse on home back again to those specific slots, so I was running the standard 1000Hz for a month now again, and performing worse in my games than usual, never really hitting my shots. Then I remembered this and I had to try setting it up again, gotten frustrated until I tested all my usb ports one by one how to get it working.

Long story short, I can feel the difference day and night even on desktop and no matter if it's unstable Hz or not (seems to be stuck on 1333 so maybe not?), the FK2 feels more responsive, as if I would be using a Deathadder chroma again. By just looking at the numbers, the difference shouldn't be there to be exactly noticable, but for some reason I can't fall back to the 1K Hz setting again since it seems way more sluggish. Probably more to do with the motherboard's internal usb latency which this seems to bybass or something? I really don't know what makes the difference in it, but I'll keep using this since it works for me just fine.

My monitor is PG279Q and I run it at 120Hz ULMB mode usually, if people wonder about that.


----------



## iamLenny

So I installed everything according to the instructions but when I select 31/62hz it just goes to like lower than 1hz and the mouse becomes borderline unusable
I tried to skim through a few pages but didn't find any similar problems, anyone got any ideas?

Maybe these microsoft asmedia drivers are the problem? Any way to change them to the default ones?

https://aww.moe/0css4d.png


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamLenny*
> 
> So I installed everything according to the instructions but when I select 31/62hz it just goes to like lower than 1hz and the mouse becomes borderline unusable
> I tried to skim through a few pages but didn't find any similar problems, anyone got any ideas?
> 
> Maybe these microsoft asmedia drivers are the problem? Any way to change them to the default ones?
> 
> https://aww.moe/0css4d.png


Quote:


> 5. Check the rate (dimr or mouserate or other software). If rate is 31(62) then you done something wrong (new driver installation, USB controller type, newer version of USBXHCI.SYS not known to driver). If rate more than 31(62), but not more then 1000 Hz - you mouse is not capable of HARD overclocking


Just uninstall the drivers for that stuff in the control panel, but keep xHCI and USB 3.0 controller enabled.


----------



## iamLenny

Uninstalling the asmedia things in the device manger just makes them reappear when I restart my pc

Also that point from the instructions doesn't apply since my rate isn't 31 or 62hz or between 31/62 and 4khz but more like 0.5hz when selecting 31 or 62


----------



## iamLenny

snip


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamLenny*
> 
> Maybe these microsoft asmedia drivers are the problem? Any way to change them to the default ones?


Probably no, it's default (and good) microsoft drivers (as i can see).

To isolate problem:
1. Post the screenshot of device manager as in opening post (device by connection mode) with your mouse
2. If you use _default_ (not 2k/4k/8k version) driver (don't forget to reboot) and lower rate to 62 - is it become really 62 Hz?


----------



## iamLenny




----------



## SweetLow

screenshot is ok, what about second question?


----------



## iamLenny

This is with the nopatch thing installed again


----------



## SweetLow

Ok, then take ordinary (1k) version of hidusbf.sys and try 1000Hz (don't forget to reboot).


----------



## iamLenny

With the 1khz version the 31/62 settings reflect 31/62hz too, 1khz works fine as well


----------



## GHADthc

There seems to be a limit on my EC2-A of about 1330-odd Hz with the 8Khz patch, and I'm hitting around 2700Hz for my IME 3.0 with the 8Khz patch...I am assuming one can't actually hit 8000Hz on their mice? or am I just doing something wrong here?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamLenny*
> 
> With the 1khz version the 31/62 settings reflect 31/62hz too, 1khz works fine as well


Hmm, looks like this controller (and some other controllers) have some problem. May be this is generic problem with non chipset controllers - but i have not hardware to test this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> I am assuming one can't actually hit 8000Hz on their mice?


Are you read first post of thread?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> or am I just doing something wrong here?


Are you read last page of thread?


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Hmm, looks like this controller (and some other controllers) have some problem. May be this is generic problem with non chipset controllers - but i have not hardware to test this.
> Are you read first post of thread?
> Are you read last page of thread?


Judging by the linked positive results of the Nmouse4k and the Kinzu 1, I am hitting well above 1000Hz polling rate, so its a success(...?) or should I be getting higher polling rates than this? looking at others postings, results simply vary from mouse to mouse?

Also..is there a need to come across as a smart ass? Seems you don't appreciate members of the community trying out your work...or maybe I am just reading into your response the wrong way.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Judging by the linked positive results of the Nmouse4k and the Kinzu 1, I am hitting well above 1000Hz polling rate, so its a success(...?) or should I be getting higher polling rates than this? looking at others postings, results simply vary from mouse to mouse?
> 
> Also..is there a need to come across as a smart ass? Seems you don't appreciate members of the community trying out your work...or maybe I am just reading into your response the wrong way.


If you note Nmouse4k and the Kinzu 1, but missing to note WMO and mlt04 (WMO DOES *8000HZ* POLLING) - i can't help you.
If you can't understand that on last pages we discuss the problem with some controllers - i can't help you too.

>Seems you don't appreciate members of the community trying out your work
If you try out my work then try it all. Don't skip some parts.
And if you will have real problem, which not raised before - i will help.


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> If you note Nmouse4k and the Kinzu 1, but missing to note WMO and mlt04 (WMO DOES *8000HZ* POLLING) - i can't help you.
> If you can't understand that on last pages we discuss the problem with some controllers - i can't help you too.
> 
> >Seems you don't appreciate members of the community trying out your work
> If you try out my work then try it all. Don't skip some parts.
> And if you will have real problem, which not raised before - i will help.


I'm all for rtfm. +rep. Shame I can't try this, I have the maximus vii hero, which has a hub after the root hub :/.


----------



## GHADthc

Ahhh I think its the controller on my board that's the issue, damn, I'm contemplating getting a 7700K/Z270 system, so I'll give it another go then.

It seems X99 boards have different/older USB 3 controllers in use, anyone else in this thread had luck with an X99 system?


----------



## semantics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KulaGGin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> I doubt there are any other mice than the MLT04 ones that you can overclock to 8 kHz. Maybe some of the other STMicroelectronics' sensor (e.g. Kinzu v1) -based mice, but no one has tested them(?)
> 
> 
> 
> You might be right, but what kind of jokers make these mices, then? Why can't Logitech or SS, or any other manufacturers make 8k compatible gaming models. I understand that development of a product is a very big time-consuming thing, but I doubt it would take more than a year for Logitech(or any other manufacturer) to change few chips on Logitech G502, modify firmware of these chips, modify Logitech Gaming Profiler and release some "8k compatible" G100/300/400/502/etc.
> 
> It wouldn't even have to be official. They could just drop proper unofficial drivers on unofficial website to make mices work at 8k hertz, just like Asus did with Skylakes(if I'm not mistaken).
Click to expand...

Out of spec wont work in all cases can't sell products that wont work the same across motherboards. Currently SS and Logitech love the shoving of actual tiny computers pretty much into their mice which does all the work that a software layer used to do and allows for persistent customizing between computers and more consistent performance between computers as well. Which is also why those mice don't work with this hack, the little onboard memory and arm processor to do all the granularity for any dpi/cpi setting is the limit and hacking the usb to request more doesn't hack the mouse's firmware from just doing w.e it wants because it doesn't care about software. That being said mice decades old had internal polling rates above 4k so it's completely "feasible" on the mouse side, which i suppose why this exists.


----------



## Marctraider

Anyone tried with G303/G502/G Pro yet? PWM 3366 sensor.

Just upgraded to Win 10 and I might try it. What do people use for stability test?


----------



## Bucake

logitech their stuff won't exceed 1kz


----------



## KulaGGin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Anyone tried with G303/G502/G Pro yet? PWM 3366 sensor.
> Just upgraded to Win 10 and I might try it. What do people use for stability test?


In the post before yours *Semantics* just explained *why it doesn't work* on SS and *Logitech* mices:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semantics*
> 
> Out of spec wont work in all cases can't sell products that wont work the same across motherboards. Currently SS and Logitech love the shoving of actual tiny computers pretty much into their mice which does all the work that a software layer used to do and allows for persistent customizing between computers and more consistent performance between computers as well. Which is also why those mice don't work with this hack, the little onboard memory and arm processor to do all the granularity for any dpi/cpi setting is the limit and hacking the usb to request more doesn't hack the mouse's firmware from just doing w.e it wants because it doesn't care about software. That being said mice decades old had internal polling rates above 4k so it's completely "feasible" on the mouse side, which i suppose why this exists.


I have a question to you Semantics and other gurus. What do I need know in order to be able to make "DIY Logitech G502 8k Hz compatible" mice? I would like to save precision, accuracy and performance of PWM3366 sensor, mice buttons and scrolls but also be able to run it on 8000 Hz.

Is something like that possible atm without developing board and firmware by yourself from scratch?


----------



## Fantasize

Hello,

I tried to overclock my finalmouse ergo 2016 to 1000hz using this method : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJBqqwgztOE but it didn't success.

I have the last hidusb.

I saw on the other post a graph with a finalmouse oced to 2khz, What am i missing ?

Thank you.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasize*
> 
> I saw on the other post a graph with a finalmouse oced to 2khz, What am i missing ?


This from qsxcv? But there is no success.


----------



## Fantasize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> This from qsxcv? But there is no success.


Hello, yes. Lul i tought he posted the graph because it worked. So finalmouse can't be OCed right ?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasize*
> 
> So finalmouse can't be OCed right ?


Probably, can't.
P.S. I collect successfull models at first post


----------



## Fantasize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Probably, can't.
> P.S. I collect successfull models at first post


Oki, thank you anyway.


----------



## isaBadMutha

Hey, So I'm currently running into some issues. I've used this driver before back when it was in test mode. it was amazing, I've recently used it with the certified drivers, it worked great!!

Well I've recently upgraded my system and for some reason, I am now having issues Overclocking my mouse to 1,000.. Though I can downclock it to 31 and 62.. (I know my mouse can OC cuz it did it before)

This is my current setup

Microsoft Blue Optical Mouse
MSI Z97 5 Gaming motherboard (this motherboard has 2.0 ports, but for some reason its not working and I've done quite a bit of research trying to figure out why??)
I5-4690k
16 gigs ram
OS - Windows 7, 64bit

Any help would be appreciated as I'm insanely used to 1k rate and now I'm stuck at 125.

My questions would be, is there any work around the USB 3.x to get the polling rate?

Does anyone have experience in dealing with these MSI motherboards?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## jeshuastarr

Hi. Some motherboards from z97 and newer say they have USB 2.0, but they are actually part of the usb 3.0 stack and on windows 7, the usb 3.0 stack does not use a microsoft driver. If you switch to windows 10, you'll be able to OC your mouse to 1000hz, but you have to deal with the giant pain that is windows 10.

It may be possible to change the layout of the usb ports by using a proper pci bus driver.


----------



## isaBadMutha

A single tear fell from my eye when you mentioned windows 10.

mhmm a proper driver you say? Can you be a lil more detailed in that?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isaBadMutha*
> 
> Z97
> OS - Windows 7


http://www.overclock.net/t/596276/changing-usb-polling-rate-to-1000hz-or-lower/420#post_25046948


----------



## ov3rmind

is it worth doing this? 500hz and 1000hz are good enough and quite safe.


----------



## HITTI

Does not work!


Looking for 2k on a zowie za11


----------



## c0dy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Does not work!
> 
> 
> Looking for 2k on a zowie za11


Good luck then. There's basically no modern mouse that allows you to do it. Unless you use a teensy-mod for example.


----------



## sgtdisembodied

So after many months of mouth watering to try this, I finally eliminated most of my pc's input latency and decided to reenable usb3 and try this



I main a *Razer Naga 2012*, which I have been using for 4+ years now (5600dpi, 1000hz)
Best mouse for gaming I've ever tried, despite the crappy software that's lagtastic and needs to be disabled and reinstalled whenever you want to mess with the settings. It is a bit heavy, but the buttons more than make up for that bit of extra weight.
Was very sad to see that the overclocking tweak didn't quite work...









Then I found a pair of old Microsoft optical mice.



The *Microsoft Comfort Optical 3000* went from a cap of *125hz* to *1025hz*, but no further. Still pretty awesome!








It is a light but still kinda stiff mouse, I've never liked how the mousewheel feels, very rubbery, and its side button seems out of place.



BUT the *Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical USB and PS/2 compatible* went from *500hz* to *2500hz*!!!








I'm wondering if it's because of the PS/2 compatibilty that it is able to do this, or just the really barebones design of it... but whaterever the case, it is a big surprise.
It is a VERY light mouse, just 2 clicks and a mousewheel. Very comfortable for browsing, though it is lacking forward and backwards buttons









Now my OCD is giving me ideas of Frankensteining the sensor with my Naga so that I could have the best of both worlds, hahaha!









Then I went back to the Razer Naga and found out that it can't reach 1000hz back through your overclocking setup if the polling rate is set lower through the Razer Synapse software, it basically caps the rate and I assume this setting is saved in the onboard memory of the mouse. So the setting was at 125hz and I couldn't tweak it beyond that.



So I'm wondering that if someone were able to add a new entry to the dropdown polling rate menu of the software (which currently allows 125, 500, 1000), it would allow the new value to be saved to the mouse and thus allowing to test the limits of the mouse.
OR find a way to access or bypass the onboard memory so that the value can be overriden by your overclocking tool. These seems overly complicated, but I'm all for tweaking stuff in my spare time









I also did follow the advice of putting dpi to the max 5600dpi (was at a comfy 600dpi), contrary to the past years when I believed it had an impact on latency, and it seems to have a snappier effect, like the polling rate had been doubled (though it is a bit harder to control), though this may just be placebo.


----------



## c0dy

Probably your easiest approach to testing if it is even possible, would be Cheat Engine.

I've tried something similar for the Mionix AVIOR 7000, Roccat KPM and the Nixeus Revel.
Never really had any luck, besides having a "custom" pollingrate for the Mionix.

Check these two posts:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1492197/roccat-kone-pure-military/1420#post_25580359

http://www.overclock.net/t/1469836/mionix-avior-7000-first-impressions-review/1910#post_25448910


----------



## rtom

I read along this thread but I'm still not sure...
So what is the advantage, for example when overclocking my mouse from 1000 to 2000Hz?
Better click latency, better movement?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtdisembodied*
> 
> So I'm wondering that if someone were able to add a new entry to the dropdown polling rate menu of the software (which currently allows 125, 500, 1000), it would allow the new value to be saved to the mouse and thus allowing to test the limits of the mouse.
> OR find a way to access or bypass the onboard memory so that the value can be overriden by your overclocking tool. These seems overly complicated, but I'm all for tweaking stuff in my spare time


This software isn't mouse (or any other USB device) overclocking tool. To be precise - it's USB controller "overclocking". USB device can or can not respond to this action. But to really overclock device you have to change its firmware or/and hardware.


----------



## killaspike

So this might be an odd question in a thread about mouse overclocking, but is this method usable in order to increase the communication rate of my Oculus sensors via USB?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killaspike*
> 
> So this might be an odd question in a thread about mouse overclocking, but is this method usable in order to increase the communication rate of my Oculus sensors via USB?


driver itself (although its name *hid*usbf) can "overclock" any usb device that use USB Interrupt protocol endpoints.


----------



## killaspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> driver itself (although its name *hid*usbf) can "overclock" any usb device that use USB Interrupt protocol endpoints.


Another question I have is, since I can't really check the polling rate of the sensors like I can the mouse, do you know of anyway I could test to see if they are indeed overclocking? I'm unsure if I'm doing it right, I click Process Parent for all my USB ports and just set them all at 31 don't notice a change so I just do them one by one with 'Filter on Device" and notice no change, I have no idea if they are going to 2k polling since my mouse is hard-capped at 1khz polling rate.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killaspike*
> 
> Another question I have is, since I can't really check the polling rate of the sensors like I can the mouse, do you know of anyway I could test to see if they are indeed overclocking? I'm unsure if I'm doing it right, I click Process Parent for all my USB ports and just set them all at 31 don't notice a change so I just do them one by one with 'Filter on Device" and notice no change, I have no idea if they are going to 2k polling since my mouse is hard-capped at 1khz polling rate.


1. If you sensor is in setup list then look what is its color - you need green. It's so easy.
2. You can send me output of usbview for this device and then i can say more.

>Process Parent
Why you, people, so like to set this option on???







There is nothing in readme and help hint to require this. It is in right state (off) by default


----------



## killaspike

They only turn green when Process Parent is turned on for some reason, but here is the usbview for the three devices. Honestly if you can get this working for Oculus Sensors there is a whole upcoming community of VR nuts that would kill for a guide on how to increase the poll rate of the sensors.

Sensor 1 (USB 3.0)
Device Descriptor:
bcdUSB: 0x0210
bDeviceClass: 0xEF
bDeviceSubClass: 0x02
bDeviceProtocol: 0x01
bMaxPacketSize0: 0x40 (64)
idVendor: 0x2833
idProduct: 0x0211
bcdDevice: 0x0000
iManufacturer: 0x01
0x0409: "Oculus VR"
iProduct: 0x02
0x0409: "Rift Sensor"
iSerialNumber: 0x03
0x0409: "WMTD303A3002Z1"
bNumConfigurations: 0x01

ConnectionStatus: DeviceConnected
Current Config Value: 0x01
Device Bus Speed: High
Device Address: 0x03
Open Pipes: 1

Endpoint Descriptor:
bEndpointAddress: 0x83 IN
Transfer Type: Interrupt
wMaxPacketSize: 0x0020 (32)
bInterval: 0x0B

Configuration Descriptor:
wTotalLength: 0x01DE
bNumInterfaces: 0x02
bConfigurationValue: 0x01
iConfiguration: 0x00
bmAttributes: 0x80 (Bus Powered )
MaxPower: 0x64 (200 Ma)

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x0B
bLength: 0x08
08 0B 00 02 FF 03 00 04

Interface Descriptor:
bInterfaceNumber: 0x00
bAlternateSetting: 0x00
bNumEndpoints: 0x01
bInterfaceClass: 0xFF
bInterfaceSubClass: 0x01
bInterfaceProtocol: 0x00
iInterface: 0x04
0x0409: "CV1 External Camera"

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x0D
0D 24 01 00 01 4E 00 00 5A 62 02 01 01

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x12
12 24 02 01 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 0E
00 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x09
09 24 03 02 01 01 00 04 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x0B
0B 24 05 03 01 00 00 02 7F 14 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1B
1B 24 06 04 AD CC B1 C2 F6 AB B8 48 8E 37 32 D4
F3 A3 FE EC 05 01 03 02 06 0E 00

Endpoint Descriptor:
bEndpointAddress: 0x83 IN
Transfer Type: Interrupt
wMaxPacketSize: 0x0020 (32)
bInterval: 0x0B

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x25
bLength: 0x05
05 25 03 00 04

Interface Descriptor:
bInterfaceNumber: 0x01
bAlternateSetting: 0x00
bNumEndpoints: 0x00
bInterfaceClass: 0xFF
bInterfaceSubClass: 0x02
bInterfaceProtocol: 0x00
iInterface: 0x00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x0F
0F 24 01 02 31 01 81 00 02 00 01 01 01 00 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1B
1B 24 04 01 04 59 55 59 32 00 00 10 00 80 00 00
AA 00 38 9B 71 10 01 00 00 00 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1E
1E 24 05 01 00 00 05 D0 02 00 00 5E 1A 00 00 5E
1A 00 20 1C 00 47 F4 10 00 01 47 F4 10 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1E
1E 24 05 02 00 00 05 C0 03 00 00 60 09 00 00 60
09 00 80 25 00 D0 12 13 00 01 D0 12 13 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1E
1E 24 05 03 00 C0 03 40 02 00 00 F7 08 00 00 F7
08 00 E0 10 00 CB F9 08 00 01 CB F9 08 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1E
1E 24 05 04 00 C0 03 C0 03 00 00 08 07 00 00 08
07 00 20 1C 00 D0 12 13 00 01 D0 12 13 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x06
06 24 0D 01 01 04

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x0B
0B 24 06 02 04 01 01 00 00 00 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1E
1E 24 07 01 00 00 05 D0 02 00 00 BC 34 00 00 BC
34 00 20 1C 00 0A 8B 02 00 01 0A 8B 02 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1E
1E 24 07 02 00 00 05 C0 03 00 00 48 3F 00 00 48
3F 00 80 25 00 61 D3 02 00 01 61 D3 02 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1E
1E 24 07 03 00 C0 03 40 02 00 00 76 2F 00 00 76
2F 00 E0 10 00 07 B2 01 00 01 07 B2 01 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1E
1E 24 07 04 00 C0 03 C0 03 00 00 76 2F 00 00 76
2F 00 20 1C 00 61 D3 02 00 01 61 D3 02 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x06
06 24 0D 01 01 04

Interface Descriptor:
bInterfaceNumber: 0x01
bAlternateSetting: 0x01
bNumEndpoints: 0x01
bInterfaceClass: 0xFF
bInterfaceSubClass: 0x02
bInterfaceProtocol: 0x00
iInterface: 0x00

Endpoint Descriptor:
bEndpointAddress: 0x81 IN
Transfer Type: Isochronous
wMaxPacketSize: 0x0400 (1024)
bInterval: 0x01

Interface Descriptor:
bInterfaceNumber: 0x01
bAlternateSetting: 0x02
bNumEndpoints: 0x01
bInterfaceClass: 0xFF
bInterfaceSubClass: 0x02
bInterfaceProtocol: 0x00
iInterface: 0x00

Endpoint Descriptor:
bEndpointAddress: 0x81 IN
Transfer Type: Isochronous
wMaxPacketSize: 0x0C00 (3072)
bInterval: 0x01

Interface Descriptor:
bInterfaceNumber: 0x01
bAlternateSetting: 0x03
bNumEndpoints: 0x01
bInterfaceClass: 0x0E
bInterfaceSubClass: 0x02
bInterfaceProtocol: 0x00
iInterface: 0x00

Endpoint Descriptor:
bEndpointAddress: 0x81 IN
Transfer Type: Isochronous
wMaxPacketSize: 0x1400 (5120)
bInterval: 0x01

Sensor 2 (USB 2.0)
Device Descriptor:
bcdUSB: 0x0210
bDeviceClass: 0xEF
bDeviceSubClass: 0x02
bDeviceProtocol: 0x01
bMaxPacketSize0: 0x40 (64)
idVendor: 0x2833
idProduct: 0x0211
bcdDevice: 0x0000
iManufacturer: 0x01
0x0409: "Oculus VR"
iProduct: 0x02
0x0409: "Rift Sensor"
iSerialNumber: 0x03
0x0409: "WMTD303A3002Z1"
bNumConfigurations: 0x01

ConnectionStatus: DeviceConnected
Current Config Value: 0x01
Device Bus Speed: High
Device Address: 0x03
Open Pipes: 1

Endpoint Descriptor:
bEndpointAddress: 0x83 IN
Transfer Type: Interrupt
wMaxPacketSize: 0x0020 (32)
bInterval: 0x0B

Configuration Descriptor:
wTotalLength: 0x01DE
bNumInterfaces: 0x02
bConfigurationValue: 0x01
iConfiguration: 0x00
bmAttributes: 0x80 (Bus Powered )
MaxPower: 0x64 (200 Ma)

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x0B
bLength: 0x08
08 0B 00 02 FF 03 00 04

Interface Descriptor:
bInterfaceNumber: 0x00
bAlternateSetting: 0x00
bNumEndpoints: 0x01
bInterfaceClass: 0xFF
bInterfaceSubClass: 0x01
bInterfaceProtocol: 0x00
iInterface: 0x04
0x0409: "CV1 External Camera"

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x0D
0D 24 01 00 01 4E 00 00 5A 62 02 01 01

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x12
12 24 02 01 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 0E
00 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x09
09 24 03 02 01 01 00 04 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x0B
0B 24 05 03 01 00 00 02 7F 14 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1B
1B 24 06 04 AD CC B1 C2 F6 AB B8 48 8E 37 32 D4
F3 A3 FE EC 05 01 03 02 06 0E 00

Endpoint Descriptor:
bEndpointAddress: 0x83 IN
Transfer Type: Interrupt
wMaxPacketSize: 0x0020 (32)
bInterval: 0x0B

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x25
bLength: 0x05
05 25 03 00 04

Interface Descriptor:
bInterfaceNumber: 0x01
bAlternateSetting: 0x00
bNumEndpoints: 0x00
bInterfaceClass: 0xFF
bInterfaceSubClass: 0x02
bInterfaceProtocol: 0x00
iInterface: 0x00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x0F
0F 24 01 02 31 01 81 00 02 00 01 01 01 00 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1B
1B 24 04 01 04 59 55 59 32 00 00 10 00 80 00 00
AA 00 38 9B 71 10 01 00 00 00 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1E
1E 24 05 01 00 00 05 D0 02 00 00 5E 1A 00 00 5E
1A 00 20 1C 00 47 F4 10 00 01 47 F4 10 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1E
1E 24 05 02 00 00 05 C0 03 00 00 60 09 00 00 60
09 00 80 25 00 D0 12 13 00 01 D0 12 13 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1E
1E 24 05 03 00 C0 03 40 02 00 00 F7 08 00 00 F7
08 00 E0 10 00 CB F9 08 00 01 CB F9 08 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1E
1E 24 05 04 00 C0 03 C0 03 00 00 08 07 00 00 08
07 00 20 1C 00 D0 12 13 00 01 D0 12 13 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x06
06 24 0D 01 01 04

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x0B
0B 24 06 02 04 01 01 00 00 00 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1E
1E 24 07 01 00 00 05 D0 02 00 00 BC 34 00 00 BC
34 00 20 1C 00 0A 8B 02 00 01 0A 8B 02 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1E
1E 24 07 02 00 00 05 C0 03 00 00 48 3F 00 00 48
3F 00 80 25 00 61 D3 02 00 01 61 D3 02 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1E
1E 24 07 03 00 C0 03 40 02 00 00 76 2F 00 00 76
2F 00 E0 10 00 07 B2 01 00 01 07 B2 01 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x1E
1E 24 07 04 00 C0 03 C0 03 00 00 76 2F 00 00 76
2F 00 20 1C 00 61 D3 02 00 01 61 D3 02 00

Unknown Descriptor:
bDescriptorType: 0x24
bLength: 0x06
06 24 0D 01 01 04

Interface Descriptor:
bInterfaceNumber: 0x01
bAlternateSetting: 0x01
bNumEndpoints: 0x01
bInterfaceClass: 0xFF
bInterfaceSubClass: 0x02
bInterfaceProtocol: 0x00
iInterface: 0x00

Endpoint Descriptor:
bEndpointAddress: 0x81 IN
Transfer Type: Isochronous
wMaxPacketSize: 0x0400 (1024)
bInterval: 0x01

Interface Descriptor:
bInterfaceNumber: 0x01
bAlternateSetting: 0x02
bNumEndpoints: 0x01
bInterfaceClass: 0xFF
bInterfaceSubClass: 0x02
bInterfaceProtocol: 0x00
iInterface: 0x00

Endpoint Descriptor:
bEndpointAddress: 0x81 IN
Transfer Type: Isochronous
wMaxPacketSize: 0x0C00 (3072)
bInterval: 0x01

Interface Descriptor:
bInterfaceNumber: 0x01
bAlternateSetting: 0x03
bNumEndpoints: 0x01
bInterfaceClass: 0x0E
bInterfaceSubClass: 0x02
bInterfaceProtocol: 0x00
iInterface: 0x00

Endpoint Descriptor:
bEndpointAddress: 0x81 IN
Transfer Type: Isochronous
wMaxPacketSize: 0x1400 (5120)
bInterval: 0x01

Oculus Headset (USB 3.0)

Device Descriptor:
bcdUSB: 0x0200
bDeviceClass: 0x00
bDeviceSubClass: 0x00
bDeviceProtocol: 0x00
bMaxPacketSize0: 0x40 (64)
idVendor: 0x2833
idProduct: 0x0031
bcdDevice: 0x0708
iManufacturer: 0x01
0x0409: "Oculus VR, Inc."
iProduct: 0x02
0x0409: "Rift"
iSerialNumber: 0x03
0x0409: "WMHD303A500K8Q"
bNumConfigurations: 0x01

ConnectionStatus: DeviceConnected
Current Config Value: 0x01
Device Bus Speed: Full
Device Address: 0x0A
Open Pipes: 3

Endpoint Descriptor:
bEndpointAddress: 0x81 IN
Transfer Type: Interrupt
wMaxPacketSize: 0x0040 (64)
bInterval: 0x20

Endpoint Descriptor:
bEndpointAddress: 0x82 IN
Transfer Type: Interrupt
wMaxPacketSize: 0x0040 (64)
bInterval: 0x20

Endpoint Descriptor:
bEndpointAddress: 0x02 OUT
Transfer Type: Interrupt
wMaxPacketSize: 0x0040 (64)
bInterval: 0x20

Configuration Descriptor:
wTotalLength: 0x0042
bNumInterfaces: 0x02
bConfigurationValue: 0x01
iConfiguration: 0x00
bmAttributes: 0x80 (Bus Powered )
MaxPower: 0x32 (100 Ma)

Interface Descriptor:
bInterfaceNumber: 0x00
bAlternateSetting: 0x00
bNumEndpoints: 0x01
bInterfaceClass: 0x03 (HID)
bInterfaceSubClass: 0x00
bInterfaceProtocol: 0x00
iInterface: 0x00

HID Descriptor:
bcdHID: 0x0110
bCountryCode: 0x00
bNumDescriptors: 0x01
bDescriptorType: 0x22
wDescriptorLength: 0x04B8

Endpoint Descriptor:
bEndpointAddress: 0x81 IN
Transfer Type: Interrupt
wMaxPacketSize: 0x0040 (64)
bInterval: 0x01

Interface Descriptor:
bInterfaceNumber: 0x01
bAlternateSetting: 0x00
bNumEndpoints: 0x02
bInterfaceClass: 0x03 (HID)
bInterfaceSubClass: 0x00
bInterfaceProtocol: 0x00
iInterface: 0x00

HID Descriptor:
bcdHID: 0x0110
bCountryCode: 0x00
bNumDescriptors: 0x01
bDescriptorType: 0x22
wDescriptorLength: 0x04B8

Endpoint Descriptor:
bEndpointAddress: 0x82 IN
Transfer Type: Interrupt
wMaxPacketSize: 0x0040 (64)
bInterval: 0x01

Endpoint Descriptor:
bEndpointAddress: 0x02 OUT
Transfer Type: Interrupt
wMaxPacketSize: 0x0040 (64)
bInterval: 0x03

Also here is an image of how hidusbf is currently setup. If I uncheck Process Parent they all go white again.

http://imgur.com/a/Bm8PI

Thanks for your time, as you can probably tell I don't really know what I'm doing and your input is awesome.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killaspike*
> 
> They only turn green when Process Parent is turned on for some reason, but here is the usbview for the three devices.


Green lines are from headset (and you successfully change it rate, BTW).

Sensor is not HID device and you can't see it in setup (in standard mode). But it have interrupt endpoint and thus it polling rate can be changed.

Send me screenshot of sensor in device manager in Tree View mode (as in first post of this thread).
P.S. Don't post long listings, attach file instead.
P.P.S. When you sort out the problem of one usb device - detach all other usb devices for the first time (if you can do it, of course), it will help not touch unnecessary devices.


----------



## ball2hi

Either this is a joke or it doesn't work.

I followed, to the best of my ability, the poorly translated English READMEs and my polling rate will not go up to this magical "2000" or "4000", ect. I can only change my polling rate around from 250, 500, and 1000. Setting it to 31 or 62 does nothing for my Zowie FK2.


----------



## c0dy

Works perfectly fine. Just not for your mouse and pretty much not for any other mouse that's released these days.That's not the drivers fault though.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ball2hi*
> 
> Either this is a joke or it doesn't work.


----------



## rtom

would this work with the new roccat kone pure?


----------



## Bucake

extremely unlikely that it can do 2khz or above.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ball2hi*
> 
> Either this is a joke or it doesn't work.
> 
> I followed, to the best of my ability, the poorly translated English READMEs and my polling rate will not go up to this magical "2000" or "4000", ect. I can only change my polling rate around from 250, 500, and 1000. Setting it to 31 or 62 does nothing for my Zowie FK2.


geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez can you learn to read man


----------



## raad11

Has anyone managed to get the Nixeus Revel to >1000Hz?


----------



## Ultraform

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raad11*
> 
> Has anyone managed to get the Nixeus Revel to >1000Hz?


it is allready on 1000hz as standard :O


----------



## LoadSounds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultraform*
> 
> it is allready on 1000hz as standard :O


">1000Hz"

That means more than 1000Hz.


----------



## Kinetica

To follow in raad11's footsteps, has anyone tried overclocking the Deathadder Elite (or newer than 1800 dpi versions) - and can confirm it reaches 2000 hz+?

I can confirm that the old Deathadder with the 1800 dpi sensor (3G V3 Guild Wars edition) is able to overclock to 2000 hz. The IME 3.0 does 8K for me as well, while the Mionix Naos 7000, Logitech G502 as well as the Ninox Aurora are all capped at 1000 hz max.


----------



## Bucake

i highly doubt the DA can actually do 2khz. you don't happen to have a graph i suppose?


----------



## Kinetica

I hope this is sufficient enough, not sure if there are other or newer programs to test these things.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetica*
> 
> I hope this is sufficient enough, not sure if there are other or newer programs to test these things.


Yes, enough.
As i can see - this is 8K overclocking, isn't it?
DA actually have near 2k polling, but some time it respond not exactly at 0.5 ms but 0.5ms + 0.125ms(one polling interval at 8k).


----------



## Kinetica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Yes, enough.
> As i can see - this is 8K overclocking, isn't it?
> DA actually have near 2k polling, but some time it respond not exactly at 0.5 ms but 0.5ms + 0.125ms(one polling interval at 8k).


Yes, using 8k. You're right, it changes if I try 2k (0.5ms + 0.5ms) or 4k (0.5ms + 0.25ms) overclocking, I never realized that. Thanks for clarifying.









Does this mean that using the original values 500 hz or 1k actually results in smoother or more stable movement as there is no "dual" polling happening at 500 or 1k, if that makes any sense?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetica*
> 
> Does this mean that using the original values 500 hz or 1k actually results in smoother or more stable movement as there is no "dual" polling happening at 500 or 1k, if that makes any sense?


IMHO, polling instability isn't huge problem. If we have linear response - all is OK. But question is response linear or not


----------



## Nawafwabs

Is there any overclocking for keyboard ?


----------



## Yahar

Anyone got 2-8KHz to work on Ryzen?


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nawafwabs*
> 
> Is there any overclocking for keyboard ?


Use ps/2, no need for overclocking. There are keyboards that use 1k hz over usb, but imho it was never really an improvement and ps/2 is still preferrable.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nawafwabs*
> 
> Is there any overclocking for keyboard ?


Yes. "Mice only" checkbox in Setup.


----------



## leobarba

I would like to know which mouse can work at 8000 hz. Please specify make and model


----------



## zulk

Can you change your keyboard polling with this ?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> Can you change your keyboard polling with this ?


Yes.


----------



## maxx91

Hi Everybody,

I am facing troubles after 20+ tries and still not capable to solve this problem.

I tried everything following instructions in readme file. Could someone please help me somehow with this?

P.S. I've tried to lower polling rate to 31 or 62 and it works, but after trying to get higher than default of 125Hz, nothing happens.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jayfkay

i see a lot of "yes the 1.1a can do 8k hz" and "yes i did it" posts here but noone actually talked about how it feelsl ike.
so how is the performance? how does the tracking of the mouse feel? do u have aimbot now?
a gameplay clip would be amazing. or a comparison video


----------



## KulaGGin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> i see a lot of "yes the 1.1a can do 8k hz" and "yes i did it" posts here but noone actually talked about how it feelsl ike.
> so how is the performance? how does the tracking of the mouse feel? do u have aimbot now?
> a gameplay clip would be amazing. or a comparison video


Well, I don't have WMO myself but there's this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1607990/click-latencies-compiled

You can find there that WMO, IMO and IME has 15ms latency compared to the best of the best mouses in terms of click latencies.

And then there's this article: What is Motion-To-Photon Latency?

After reading all of it I came to the conclusion that it isn't worth to use WMO at all. I mean, 15 ms difference, that's a lot! When you combine this kind of high latency mouse with high latency monitor and high latency PC(turned on HPET, line-based PCI devices, etc), well, you're f*cked.

Difference in input latency is 0.875 ms between 1000Hz and 8000Hz at best, and, I mean, if you care about 0.875 ms latency difference, then you shouldn't be using WMO in the first place, because WMO has 15 ms additional unnecessary latency itself.

Even if it was 100 000 Hz refresh rate for WMO, it would still be ~15ms behind best mouses, like Logitech G502, for example, and it would still be worse for FPS, because it is very important to have motion to photon latency below 20ms, and you can't realistically have it when only your mouse adds 15ms additional input latency to the chain.

All of these refresh rates aren't really about refresh rates themselves when you play FPS(I guess you play CSGO or Overwatch), they're all about reducing motion to photon latency.

For example, when you switch from 60 Hz 5 ms gtg monitor, which adds 1000/60+5=21.6666667 ms latency, to a true 270 Hz 0.7 ms gtg latency, which adds 1000/270+0.7=4.4037037037 latency, you instantly save 17.2629629963 ms. Basically, you're 17ms in the future compared to everyone else on the server with average 60 Hz monitors. And that's a huge difference - 17 ms.

And now imagine yourself playing with WMO(let's just say it works at 100 000 Hz refresh rate, which adds ~15 ms additional latency anyway) and 60 Hz monitor(21+15ms), which would add 36 ms additional latency by itself anyway, and then switching to something like Zalman ZM-M600R and 270 Hz monitor. And there are a lot of other stuff that affect input latency, like Hardware prefetchers, cache prefetchers, HPET, and lots and lots of other stuff.

So the answer to your question: no, nobody it getting aimbots from switching from 1000 Hz to 8000 Hz using WMO, it is much more beneficial to just switch a mouse from WMO to some better one with a better sensor and better input latency.


----------



## Melan

Highest source of latency is still the player. Can't fix that unfortunately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KulaGGin*
> 
> Basically, you're 17ms in the future compared to everyone else on the server with average 60 Hz monitors.


That's not how it works.


----------



## Maximillion




----------



## lurkerguy

8k compared to 1k Hz in game is about as placebo as you would think and if you aren't used to the rawness of MLT04 and the shape you won't perform any better with the mouse. I hit the same accuracies on QL with both.


----------



## KulaGGin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Highest source of latency is still the player. Can't fix that unfortunately.


Sure, you're kinda right, but you can 'fix' your latency by training it. Judging by different surveys, average reaction time of mediocre people(like real-life drivers, for example) is ~500 ms. Average reaction time of gamers ~220ms. When you originally have 500ms reaction time, then you suddenly start playing video games and your reaction time drops from 500ms to 220ms, I say you fix your reaction times by training it.

And you're still going to be dead most of the time if we both have ~150ms reaction time but your PC process everything 30ms(worse mouse with bigger click latency, lower FPS, monitor with lower refresh rate and LCD display with bigger response times) longer than mine. And to make it actually happen, all you really have to do is to switch a mouse from some G502 to WMO, switch USB from 1000Hz to 125 Hz and turn on HPET. And there's your 30-50ms latency difference*(WHICH IS HUGE)* depending on what hardware you're using.

And it's still very important to have less than 20 ms motion to photon latency(which is still very hard to achieve) to achieve the feel of presence in the scene.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> That's not how it works.


Enlighten me then, please. Assume we both play on LAN with <1ms ping between each other and server.


----------



## Melan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KulaGGin*
> 
> Sure, you're kinda right, but you can 'fix' your latency by training it.


Your reaction time will vary heavily on situation. Games aren't some static environment like humanbenchmark. Whatever you measure there is irrelevant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KulaGGin*
> 
> Enlighten me then, please. Assume we both play on LAN with <1ms ping between each other and server.


Person with 144hz monitor sees 144 frames a second.
Person with 60hz monitor sees 60 frames a second.

Both people looking at object moving from point A to point B will perceive the same thing exept:
1: 144hz person will see a smoother motion due to extra frames.
2: 60hz person will see a less smoother motion due to lack of extra frames.
Object in motion will still pass the same distance between point A and point B within the same time for both 144hz and 60hz people.

Lower GTG latency only means less ghosting. If you had a 144hz monitor with high GTG latency, any scene involving motion will look blurred.

Sorry, but unless you have a singularity near you or object dense enough to bend space-time (don't quote me on that), time flows the same for you as for that 60hz guy.


----------



## KulaGGin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Your reaction time will vary heavily on situation.


Doesn't matter at all. You still want to have as small motion to photon latency as possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Person with 144hz monitor sees 144 frames a second.
> Person with 60hz monitor sees 60 frames a second.
> Object in motion will still pass the same distance between point A and point B within the same time for both 144hz and 60hz people.
> 
> Both people looking at object moving from point A to point B will perceive the same thing exept:
> 1: 144hz person will see a smoother motion due to extra frames.
> 2: 60hz person will see a less smoother motion due to lack of extra frames.


That's not how it works.
Don't you know how progressive scan works?
Let's say you play on a monitor which updates with frequency 1 Hz. And you need to react to a square(which will appear randomly) in the bottom side of your screen, which touched bottom center line of your screen(1080/2+1 line).
It means that if square will appear on a frame while only first line on the display updates, you'll start seeing that square only after half of the LCD's lines are updated and that's 500ms. And if you get lucky and square will appear when 1080/2 line updates, then you'll see it soon enough.
So on 1 Hz monitor your response time to a square can be:
0+your reaction time to about ~950ms(depending on how big the square, how many lines vertical lines it takes on your screen)+your reaction time.
On 200 Hz monitor your response time to a square can be:
0+your reaction time to about 5ms+your reaction time.

But everything in video games happens randomly, so average response time on 1Hz monitor will be about 950/2+200 = 675ms. While average response time on 200 Hz monitor will be 5/2+200 = 202.5 ms. Response time can be easily calculated even in real time if you understand how it works and if you have testers to either test each point of lag(mouse PCB, USB, MB, etc) or overall motion to photon latency in general.

Conclusion from this is that if someone will peek you in CS from behind of the corner when you play on a monitor which updates at the frequency of 1 Hz, most likely you will be dead before you'll even be able to physically see a guy. At the same time if you'll play on a 200 Hz monitor, you'll probably kill a guy before he'll even be able to see you, because you'll start physically seeing him after 0-5 ms, that's even before you'll see his head.

That's why everyone is getting 144 and now it's 270 Hz monitors with low response time LCD displays. Not because 'it's just smoother and less blurred'. But because you improve your response times to a stimulus, as well as you improve overall motion to photon latency(time from the moment you press a button to the moment you see a result on the screen, for example) by 10-20ms depending what you had before and what you switched to.

And 20ms difference is a huge difference.

And it's a thread about mouse overclocking, so my point is that difference between 1000 Hz and 8000 Hz is 0.875 ms at best. So, of course, if you can - you should probably do it. But considering atm it is only possible to do with WMO, it is completely not worth it because it is just better to switch to some other mouse with better input-output latency and sensor.


----------



## Melan

I don't really have the time nor the crayons to explain it better to you.


----------



## mdrejhon

Chief Blur Buster here.

The topic of input lag can go horrendously much more complicated than that. Including lag jitter.

Sometimes one needs to fix the "lag randomization" issues -- variable lag. Reducing lag randomness can be as important as absolute lag too (1ms random lag error can mean 8000pix/sec flick-turn can overshoot or undershoot by 8 pixels!).

When it comes to displays, remember that there are lag gradients of frame slices -- and scanout latency -- top/center/bottom screen edge can even have different lag in different modes -- and cable scanout-versus-panel scanout asymmetry (varies from monitor, monitor mode, GPU sync mode, strobed vs nonstrobed, LCD vs Plasma vs DLP etc). They all simultaneously can be relevant and interact with each other to create unexpected randomizations/interactions in input lag. You might prefer a display chain and refresh rate that is low AND consistent. But given a choice between higher-but-consistent lag or lower-but-random-lag, headshots may be easier with improved consistency.

And secondarily, consider the human. Consider motion blur too found at www.testufo.com/eyetracking too. Depending on whether the stars or the vertical lines are your figurative enemy, you might find blur reduction (ULMB) improves human reaction time advantages in certain cases (e.g. camoflaged enemies in moving backgrounds, like during a high-speed low altitude helicoptor flyby). Improved human reaction times for certain gameplay tactic scenarios can outweigh the slight added input lag of strobing. Not everyone in eSports use strobing as ULMB doesn't help stare-at-crosshairs but can help different kinds of games, where fixing the blur improves your human reaction time -- it's VERY gameplay tactics (in non-CS:GO games), so the right-tool for the right-job is needed (see this thread).

The mouse is definitely one source of lag consistency, and we need newer mice with 2000Hz+ report rates. It will also help jitteriness/microstuttering during ULMB too, as strobing amplifies microstutter, and we need even higher true-report-rates (not just simple poll rate only) in to avoid that -- and also reduce lag jittering too.
Regardless, I hope mouse manufacturers start to work on *true* 2000Hz mouse-report-rates -- it is important for multiple reasons.


----------



## Avalar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Chief Blur Buster here.
> 
> The topic of input lag can go horrendously much more complicated than that. Including lag jitter.
> 
> Sometimes one needs to fix the "lag randomization" issues -- variable lag. Reducing lag randomness can be as important as absolute lag too (1ms random lag error can mean 8000pix/sec flick-turn can overshoot or undershoot by 8 pixels!).
> 
> When it comes to displays, remember that there are lag gradients of frame slices -- and scanout latency -- top/center/bottom screen edge can even have different lag in different modes -- and cable scanout-versus-panel scanout asymmetry (varies from monitor, monitor mode, GPU sync mode, strobed vs nonstrobed, LCD vs Plasma vs DLP etc). They all simultaneously can be relevant and interact with each other to create unexpected randomizations/interactions in input lag. You might prefer a display chain and refresh rate that is low AND consistent. But given a choice between higher-but-consistent lag or lower-but-random-lag, headshots may be easier with improved consistency.
> 
> And secondarily, consider the human. Consider motion blur too found at www.testufo.com/eyetracking too. Depending on whether the stars or the vertical lines are your figurative enemy, you might find blur reduction (ULMB) improves human reaction time advantages in certain cases (e.g. camoflaged enemies in moving backgrounds, like during a high-speed low altitude helicoptor flyby). Improved human reaction times for certain gameplay tactic scenarios can outweigh the slight added input lag of strobing. Not everyone in eSports use strobing as ULMB doesn't help stare-at-crosshairs but can help different kinds of games, where fixing the blur improves your human reaction time -- it's VERY gameplay tactics (in non-CS:GO games), so the right-tool for the right-job is needed (see this thread).
> 
> The mouse is definitely one source of lag consistency, and we need newer mice with 2000Hz+ report rates. It will also help jitteriness/microstuttering during ULMB too, as strobing amplifies microstutter, and we need even higher true-report-rates (not just simple poll rate only) in to avoid that -- and also reduce lag jittering too.
> Regardless, I hope mouse manufacturers start to work on *true* 2000Hz mouse-report-rates -- it is important for multiple reasons.


w0t


----------



## Unknownm

Is it possible to do this with Corsair?

I've tried every USB port but it keeps saying Corsair bus > Corsair composite virtual input device


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I've tried every USB port but it keeps saying Corsair bus > Corsair composite virtual input device


1. Press the * (asterisk) on "ACPI x64-based PC" item to find the REAL hardware. It will be connected to some of the USB controllers.
2. The Setup does not see and should not see this virtual devices (and this is right).


----------



## Nawafwabs

Is there any one can unlock Hz for logitch to go over 1000hz


----------



## JackCY

Well my old IE3.0 runs even at 8kHz (connected to USB3.0 port with M$ USB3.0 in device manager being used) although it starts to disappear from the setup GUI needing the mice checkbox being toggled to show up again. Mouse tester shows 8kHz and all that but the same as with 1kHz there is no improvement in anything, 500Hz and 1kHz are still the speeds to use to give the best response and quality balance. Now that decent 3360 based mice are available the MLT04 based dinosaurs are going extinct, it was a good 11+ year ride on IE3.0 with MLT04 but it has plenty of it's own issues that are finally resolved with newer mice.

Why do these newer packages contain the cert file? Never needed it.

It's is confusing when there are two threads for this driver, the 1000Hz one is more popular and on top in search as well as stuff posted there worked but the one here didn't at beginning, and so people keep posting there with links to download instead of linking back here to this thread to forward the traffic where it should be. What's more confusing is that driver author there doesn't usually post download nor redirect here for download, or I'm just wrong about that but that's how it seems to me.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I've tried every USB port but it keeps saying Corsair bus > Corsair composite virtual input device
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Press the * (asterisk) on "ACPI x64-based PC" item to find the REAL hardware. It will be connected to some of the USB controllers.
> 2. The Setup does not see and should not see this virtual devices (and this is right).
Click to expand...


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


Ok. Probably one of this usb composite devices is what you need.
To verify which is right - simply disconnect all other USB devices temporary







And then use "Process Parent" checkbox in setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Why do these newer packages contain the cert file? Never needed it.
> What's more confusing is that driver author there doesn't usually post download nor redirect here for download, or I'm just wrong about that but that's how it seems to me.


>Why do these newer packages contain the cert file? Never needed it.
setup.exe signed by this sign

>What's more confusing is that driver author there doesn't usually post download nor redirect here for download, or I'm just wrong about that but that's how it seems to me.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1597441/digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver/400#post_25663884
People in general and you in particular just ignore the author - but who cares?


----------



## WMOman

Anyone has a step-by-step guide for ******* to install this thing in Windows 7 so I can enjoy 500hz on my WMO?

I remember testing 1000hz, never saw a difference with 500hz. Im also too paranoid to oc too much such old hardware so I will stick to a comfy 500hz.


----------



## JackCY

I've used IE3.0 from 2006 until 2017 summer, always on 1000Hz with WinXP, 8.1 and 10. It also works with the latest driver from here up to 8kHz but 500-1000Hz is IMHO the best for these old M$ mice, Beyond 2kHz I think it starts to glitch out if one would measure it but in normal use no difference to me 500Hz or 1000Hz or 8kHz. It still tops out around 1.4-1.5m/s which is the biggest disadvantage of the MLT04.

Ask SweetLow how this stuff is supposed to be done in Win7, this question is endless and the readme is not very, let's say informative for this use case for many people.


----------



## WMOman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I've used IE3.0 from 2006 until 2017 summer, always on 1000Hz with WinXP, 8.1 and 10. It also works with the latest driver from here up to 8kHz but 500-1000Hz is IMHO the best for these old M$ mice, Beyond 2kHz I think it starts to glitch out if one would measure it but in normal use no difference to me 500Hz or 1000Hz or 8kHz. It still tops out around 1.4-1.5m/s which is the biggest disadvantage of the MLT04.
> 
> Ask SweetLow how this stuff is supposed to be done in Win7, this question is endless and the readme is not very, let's say informative for this use case for many people.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I've used IE3.0 from 2006 until 2017 summer, always on 1000Hz with WinXP, 8.1 and 10. It also works with the latest driver from here up to 8kHz but 500-1000Hz is IMHO the best for these old M$ mice, Beyond 2kHz I think it starts to glitch out if one would measure it but in normal use no difference to me 500Hz or 1000Hz or 8kHz. It still tops out around 1.4-1.5m/s which is the biggest disadvantage of the MLT04.
> 
> Ask SweetLow how this stuff is supposed to be done in Win7, this question is endless and the readme is not very, let's say informative for this use case for many people.


Well, it was incredibly easy. Just click setup->filter on device->select 500hz-> install service->restart and mouserate.exe shows 500hz. Just like when I used to do it in Windows 98 and Windows XP before post-XP ****ed it up and needed dseo13b.exe in test mode, signing drivers and all that annoying crap.


----------



## JackCY

If you have USB2.0 on Win7 that uses the M$ driver then yes it's probably as easy as on later Win versions. But some boards have other driver on Win7.


----------



## he4th

I think I did the 8000hz overclock on my WMO but in mouserate it only shows going from around 100hz up to 2180hz but when I uncheck the record button it shows up to 8000hz. in MouseTester I get really bad results shows 1500000hz and crazy stuff. is the program just bugged out on new windows did I do the overclock right? or is my motherboard or some thing messing with the overclock.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *he4th*
> 
> in mouserate it only shows going from around 100hz up to 2180hz but when I uncheck the record button it shows up to 8000hz.


It's normal. Looks like we actually measure the max rate of messages processing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *he4th*
> 
> in MouseTester I get really bad results shows 1500000hz and crazy stuff.


But what do you see when use nominal rate and lower overclocking (like 1000Hz or 2000Hz)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *he4th*
> 
> or is my motherboard or some thing messing with the overclock.


Unlikely.

P.S. And try some third testing program - MouseMovementRecorder or dimr


----------



## he4th




----------



## lurkerguy

That doesn't tell you anything since your frequency increments are in 50k Hz since you got some random spikes in your graph. Do one short but fast swipe and zoom in in the 8k Hz threshold and check if it the frequency gets near that. Naturally since it's 8k Hz you need to swipe really fast though to hit it. I had to go from one edge of my mousepad to another and back since it's pretty small


----------



## he4th

wait what oh so people showing perfect 8000hz are zooming in? I'm just worried my mouse is a dud but it should be fine as I think they only made the black mouse with the new internals.


----------



## n1kobg

Can I overclock my keyboard with this???


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1kobg*
> 
> Can I overclock my keyboard with this???


Yes. Uncheck "Mice Only"


----------



## n1kobg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> Yes. Uncheck "Mice Only"


I tried it last night on blind before read this but i didnt noticed difference. I guess its the keyboard. BTW I tried my older keyboard and refferenced it with the one I use now - X7 G800v which is still membrane keyboard but it says its 1000hz polling rate (trough the software I thing) but they both were similar values. The thing is I know & feel the X7 is faster in games. Maybe the software wasnt accurate enough- PassMark Keyboard Test. Use to use the x7 software but its not working in Windows10.


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1kobg*
> 
> i didnt noticed difference


And what difference do you expect?


----------



## n1kobg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> And what difference do you expect?


Less Lag time in PassMark. Is there good software that I can measure the polling rate of the keyboard?


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1kobg*
> 
> Is there good software that I can measure the polling rate of the keyboard?


No. I know this only.


----------



## WhiRLwiNdWiLSo

Removed post and put in the correct place.


----------



## mikeyy233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetLow*
> 
> No. I know this only.


Can you PM me and help me with this. like a Skype or something lol. Having a hard time doing it


----------



## SweetLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyy233*
> 
> Can you PM me and help me with this. like a Skype or something lol. Having a hard time doing it


I am not the author of this method and never used it.


----------



## mikeyy233

ohh ok.


----------



## Walterego221

Does this trick work with wireless mice?
I have a really cheap mouse for the notebook with a polling rate of 125. Yes, you read that right, 125!
It's horrible compared to my Razer or any other decent mouse but if I can increase it to 250 or 500 it would be perfect.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Aliandro1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walterego221*
> 
> Does this trick work with wireless mice?
> I have a really cheap mouse for the notebook with a polling rate of 125. Yes, you read that right, 125!
> It's horrible compared to my Razer or any other decent mouse but if I can increase it to 250 or 500 it would be perfect.
> 
> Thanks for your help


polling rate increase will only lower latency by 7ms if u go to 1000hz iregardless u can't do it with ur cheapo mouse, most mice won't even work at higher frequencies than specified they just don't accept input in the usb. your wireless mouse prob has 30-60ms delay as most cheap wireless do even if u were to get it running at 1000hz it won't fix the inherent delay caused by bad wireless technology
EDIT; side note and to add you also CAN'T do it because it's wireless it needs the be coded at the mouse to send 1000 signals a sec if u were to overclock the usb port and the receiver still worked u now have a receiver that receives at 1000hz but a mouse sending at 125


----------



## KulaGGin

Arduino Leonardo MouseTester results:


Spoiler



4 kHz hidusbf.sys 1000 Hz - 1000:









4 kHz hidusbf.sys 2000 Hz - 31:









4 kHz hidusbf.sys 4000 Hz - 62:









8 kHz hidusbf.sys 4000 Hz - 31:









8 kHz hidusbf.sys 8000 Hz - 62:











Sketch used for tests:


Spoiler






Code:


//Using HID library https://github.com/NicoHood/HID
#include "HID-Project.h"


// Declaring and instantiating constants
const int pinButtonMove = 2;
const int pinLed = 13;


void setup() {
  // Prepare led + buttons
  pinMode(pinLed, OUTPUT);
  pinMode(pinButtonMove, INPUT_PULLUP);

  // Sends a clean report to the host. This is important on any Arduino type.
  Mouse.begin();
}

void loop() {
  if (!digitalRead(pinButtonMove)) { // If button is pressed
    digitalWrite(pinLed, HIGH); // Turn LED on


    // Simple debounce
    delay(300);
    
    while(!digitalRead(pinButtonMove)) { // Move mouse until button is released
      // Same use as the official library, pretty much self explaining
      Mouse.move(1, 0);
    }

    // Turn LED off if button is not pressed
    digitalWrite(pinLed, LOW);
  }
}


----------



## KulaGGin

SweetLow said:


> If anybody can reach actual rate more than 1000 Hz - post your mouse name here.
> I personally try this already and my best overclockable mouse (a4tech bw-35) reach 1400 Hz average (unstable).


Hey, do you have any idea why on my Arduino Leonardo third of the time it is updated every 1ms, and then two other thirds are 0.5ms average? Making it around (1 ms+0.5 ms*2)/3) ~ 0.667 ms total average and effective update rate of 1500 Hz.

So, at 1500 Hz one third of all polls are at 1ms mark and then two other thirds are at 0.5ms mark:


Spoiler
















Then at 4000 Hz one third is at 1ms mark, second third at 0.75ms mark and third one is at 0.25ms mark:


Spoiler
















And at 8000 Hz one third is at 1ms mark, second third it around 0.875ms mark and third one is at 0.125ms mark:


Spoiler















These spikes are really weird, considering 1000 Hz is very stable:


Spoiler















Is there a way to fix spikes? Or should I just beat it and get Teensy? I mean, 1500 Hz is good enough for me, but if I can just buy Teensy for few bucks and get 8000 Hz, then it would be a waste to sit on 1500 Hz when you can just get 8000 Hz, right?


----------



## howiec

I posted a description on Reddit regarding why an increased polling rate can be desirable for some of us and figured it may help shed some light on common misconceptions about it:
https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/8947q2/what_are_the_best_2khz_capable_mice/dwpl465/

I stumbled on this thread after a Google search and now I realize that currently there basically are zero recent/modern mice that offer true and stable 2kHz+ polling rate.

Haha, how freaking sad is that?
This is 2018..... what the fudge?


----------



## Unknownm

howiec said:


> I posted a description on Reddit regarding why an increased polling rate can be desirable for some of us and figured it may help shed some light on common misconceptions about it:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/8947q2/what_are_the_best_2khz_capable_mice/dwpl465/
> 
> I stumbled on this thread after a Google search and now I realize that currently there basically are zero recent/modern mice that offer true and stable 2kHz+ polling rate.
> 
> Haha, how freaking sad is that?
> This is 2018..... what the fudge?


I think before we jump 2000hz we need a updated ps/2 port. I plugged in this old ball mouse ps/2 and while it was 100hz stock there was no hiccups in movement in high I/O load.!



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## gipetto

Unknownm said:


> I think before we jump 2000hz we need a updated ps/2 port. I plugged in this old ball mouse ps/2 and while it was 100hz stock there was no hiccups in movement in high I/O load.!


rs232 should be superior to ps/2 as well as already supported. I doubt it has the speed of usb though. I wonder what other alternative bus' for mice there are. off the top of my head there's sata, firewire, scsi, ide, floppy header. apples adb. audio comes to mind as a cheap bus, obviously it can't stutter or the audio would screw up.


----------



## Unknownm

gipetto said:


> rs232 should be superior to ps/2 as well as already supported. I doubt it has the speed of usb though. I wonder what other alternative bus' for mice there are. off the top of my head there's sata, firewire, scsi, ide, floppy header. apples adb. audio comes to mind as a cheap bus, obviously it can't stutter or the audio would screw up.


or maybe USB connected through PCI-E direct to CPU but this doesn't create interrupts though.

PS/2 was handled by southbridge but as "super I/O" which gave it priority. I say take any southbridge connection (LAN, USB, SATA, IDE, Audio) and set to "super I/O" or USB with special priority. Hell be awesome if there's a mod to applies to any modern computer that does this **hint hint modders**


----------



## gipetto

Unknownm said:


> or maybe USB connected through PCI-E direct to CPU but this doesn't create interrupts though.
> 
> PS/2 was handled by southbridge but as "super I/O" which gave it priority. I say take any southbridge connection (LAN, USB, SATA, IDE, Audio) and set to "super I/O" or USB with special priority. Hell be awesome if there's a mod to applies to any modern computer that does this **hint hint modders**


I mentioned to bst that ps/2 support on the astrum would be useful to some. You might read the comment and see what you think. I had notions about scaling down the dpi for ps2 and scaling it up again, but that would be no different to setting the mouse sensor to 400 dpi or whatever. I was chided by some in the thread for delaying production. I think if we want ps2 support we'll have to add it on our own. a related firmware is already released so it shouldn't be too different from the astrum or even my diy mouse.
http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-...x-astrum-swapable-shells-62.html#post27021561


----------



## leonman44

Guys does anyone knows if the Rog Spatha uses a real 2000hz polling rate in its wired mode or its the same as the fake's Gladius I 2000hz?


----------



## SweetLow

leonman44 said:


> Guys does anyone knows if the Rog Spatha uses a real 2000hz polling rate in its wired mode or its the same as the fake's Gladius I 2000hz?


It's fake with probability near to 100%. No mice use USB High or Super Speed controllers (except some handmade).


----------



## ewiggle

I would like to join in on the fun here, and at least test out my mice as they come through to see if this software can hack them or not.

But ... I tried it with a nmouse 4k, g203, and a bloody mouse, and nothing seems to be happening. The software doesn't seem to actually have any impact on my mice regardless if I choose a high polling rate or a low one, there's just no change at all.


----------



## SweetLow

ewiggle said:


> But ... I tried it with a nmouse 4k, g203, and a bloody mouse, and nothing seems to be happening. The software doesn't seem to actually have any impact on my mice regardless if I choose ... a low one, there's just no change at all.


If you take nopatch version of hidusbf and can not downclock - you do something wrong. Check you have (or don't have) Composite USB Device (but setup now warns about this) and (some people forget this) check "Filter On Device" checkbox (not only select new rate) and push "Restart" button in the end.


----------



## Kankipappa

This doesn't work anymore with Windows 10 April 2018 update, as 62 and 31 rates go down to actual 62hz and 31hz rates. Doesn't matter if I replace the C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidusbf.sys file even through Linux.


----------



## SweetLow

Kankipappa said:


> This doesn't work anymore with Windows 10 April 2018 update, as 62 and 31 rates go down to actual 62hz and 31hz rates. Doesn't matter if I replace the C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidusbf.sys file even through Linux.


http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-75.html#post27147889


----------



## GodmodeOG

Hey, anybody was able to overclock their Logitech mice?

I've tried myself, read a little bit over here and it seems to not be possible


----------



## he4th

GodmodeOG said:


> Hey, anybody was able to overclock their Logitech mice?
> 
> I've tried myself, read a little bit over here and it seems to not be possible


I think that's pretty normal the newer sensors just cant seem to get past 2000-2500hz even if they can.. I wouldn't worry about it too much. however a WMO running at 8000hz feels truly amazing huge jump in perceptible feel at that speed not sure of the technical side but I assume its making use of the 9000fps sensor on the mice at that speed and that's why it feels so good. would recommend any one trying it out I was really amazed when I first did it didn't expect such a big change and always thought polling rate was some what unnecessary but defiantly not on this mouse. its possible thou that a mouse running at 1000hz and 8000hz could be sending the same amount of data thou I think and its also possible that a 1000hz mouse could be outputting it faster than the 8000hz one so its not really a advantage it just seems to really shine with this older sensor in the wmo.


----------



## GodmodeOG

@he4th Hey, I would love to get more than 1000Hz, I can't seem to make it at all, I dont mind if its 1500, 2000 or even 8000Hz, I just want to see how it feels at those Hz, it's just that I can't seem to be able to get it to more than 1000Hz


----------



## he4th

GodmodeOG said:


> @he4th Hey, I would love to get more than 1000Hz, I can't seem to make it at all, I dont mind if its 1500, 2000 or even 8000Hz, I just want to see how it feels at those Hz, it's just that I can't seem to be able to get it to more than 1000Hz


if you tried every thing in the instructions afue time and maybe mixed up the order your doing stuff abit (the instructions are bad) and still cant do it prob just your mouse.

you can find wmo mice online for like 10$ if you really want to feel what its like get one of them (get the black model as they all have the 9000fps sensor while some of the white ones bellow a model number only have 6000fps)


----------



## KyoukiDotExe

GodmodeOG said:


> Hey, anybody was able to overclock their Logitech mice?
> 
> I've tried myself, read a little bit over here and it seems to not be possible


Tried everything in this thread on my G502, but it does not seem to read more than 1000 Hz. Even though applying this change made it more 1000 Hz on avg compared to my special mouse port that should be 1000 Hz capable out of the box.


----------



## GodmodeOG

@KyoukiDotExe


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

you realize every human being lives 80ms in the past before we can even start to think about reacting to what we saw right? like the limit to the nerve cells in the eyes.

You can circumvent this with a stupid amount of practice and with sensitivity training IE people who are martial artist bow hunters etc who already know where something will be and can react faster than 80ms.

but the science is still there..you cant actually react any faster than 80ms from a computer screen which is even CRT. input lag is bad, but honestly 1ms is like nothing. even 10ms isn't too bad for FPS gaming on an xbox. now 40ms+ starts to get pretty noticeable. most people don't even realize their wireless xbox controllers have at least 20ms input lag over wired and even pro gamers still choice wireless controllers and can dominate the competition without needing a wired controller.

But this is just food for thought lol I mean my old monitor used to have like almost no input lag because of it's av bypass board. my mouse has more lag than that thing probably.

it would be kinda cool if USB 3 mice could reduce lag by a factor of 10 or something but I don't know anything about poll rates to that level. I do know that originally every USB ran off the same bus as original PCI which was a 100mhz system bus. I don't even know how they got it to poll @ 1khz


----------



## TranquilTempest

ObiWanShinob1 said:


> you realize every human being lives 80ms in the past before we can even start to think about reacting to what we saw right? like the limit to the nerve cells in the eyes.
> 
> You can circumvent this with a stupid amount of practice and with sensitivity training IE people who are martial artist bow hunters etc who already know where something will be and can react faster than 80ms.
> 
> but the science is still there..you cant actually react any faster than 80ms from a computer screen which is even CRT. input lag is bad, but honestly 1ms is like nothing. even 10ms isn't too bad for FPS gaming on an xbox. now 40ms+ starts to get pretty noticeable. most people don't even realize their wireless xbox controllers have at least 20ms input lag over wired and even pro gamers still choice wireless controllers and can dominate the competition without needing a wired controller.
> 
> But this is just food for thought lol I mean my old monitor used to have like almost no input lag because of it's av bypass board. my mouse has more lag than that thing probably.
> 
> it would be kinda cool if USB 3 mice could reduce lag by a factor of 10 or something but I don't know anything about poll rates to that level. I do know that originally every USB ran off the same bus as original PCI which was a 100mhz system bus. I don't even know how they got it to poll @ 1khz


Uncertainty in latency is also important, and human performance is much, much better on that metric than on absolute latency. It would not surprise me at all if some drummers can consistently hit timings within 1ms. This metric is also extremely important for mouse accuracy while moving the mouse(rather than just the start vs end point of the movement).


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

TranquilTempest said:


> Uncertainty in latency is also important, and human performance is much, much better on that metric than on absolute latency. It would not surprise me at all if some drummers can consistently hit timings within 1ms. This metric is also extremely important for mouse accuracy while moving the mouse(rather than just the start vs end point of the movement).


drummers hit a 1ms latency metric because it's from tactile feedback and from sensitivity training, they don't even use their eyeballs in the way you think they do

Tell a drummer to use a really stupid weird setup he's never seen before which even visually and spatially confuses him and then see how that metric will change.


----------



## TranquilTempest

ObiWanShinob1 said:


> drummers hit a 1ms latency metric because it's from tactile feedback and from sensitivity training, they don't even use their eyeballs in the way you think they do
> 
> Tell a drummer to use a really stupid weird setup he's never seen before which even visually and spatially confuses him and then see how that metric will change.


The point is that even if the absolute time between a cue and the needed reaction is 500ms, a few ms uncertainty on that timing can still matter. It doesn't matter if the cue is aural or visual. 

One example of this is fighting games where you might have a one frame window to make your input, but you're reacting to something that happened earlier. 

Or for a non-computing visual example, take baseball, you might have 400ms of reaction time, but your timing window might be <20ms.


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

TranquilTempest said:


> The point is that even if the absolute time between a cue and the needed reaction is 500ms, a few ms uncertainty on that timing can still matter. It doesn't matter if the cue is aural or visual.
> 
> One example of this is fighting games where you might have a one frame window to make your input, but you're reacting to something that happened earlier.
> 
> Or for a non-computing visual example, take baseball, you might have 400ms of reaction time, but your timing window might be <20ms.


lol dude my example was xbox gamers. you take most MLG gamers from xbox and tell them to play PC and they're gunna get WHOOPED cause pc gamers spent so long tuning their reaction times better.

I will say this:

20ms-40ms+ on HD TV's then another 20ms on a wireless xbox controller is UNPLAYABLE for me in a lot of scenarios, yet somehow with over 100ms ping vs 50ms ping I barely notice a difference. why?> I have absolutely no clue on this one probably has to do with algorithms and hit regs. let me give you a couple examples here.






This was me playing on nurgburgring with modified game files to be far more realistic all driving aides off and such on my old fantastic sub 1ms monitor.

I no longer have that monitor and currently play on a vizio tv and it has about 15ms input lag. Funnily enough I find out later the 120hz means that the cathode backlighting flickers at 120hz and not refresh rates lolol either way it's not bad for a 100 dollar tv cause most big tv's will have horrendous lag. I actually specifically bought this tv for the lower input lag, being a twitch gamer.

so now, look at this toyota supra I drove and I'm sorry I'm not including the supra video I did on the good monnitor because there was no first person to demonstrate. You can kinda tell just by looking at each videos both cars are set up nearly the same as basically high horsepower 200mph drift cars specifically set up for nurgburgring.






Pretty funny I mean I was honestly impressed I made it over 5 and a half minutes without hitting a wall but my driving is noticeably slower as a result. on my friend's 4k UHD samsung PVA panel tv with like 50ms input lag I couldn't even make it 2 minutes without hitting a wall and could barely drive at all.

now why would this be? honestly with those cars and realism set up the way they are, my finger on throttle trigger has to be a fraction of a millimeter of where the rear differential wants it to be for the turning radius of each turn given engine RPM/torque inputs and each gear accordingly, meaning certain decreasing radius turns require throttle input to be far more accurate than steering input at high reaction speeds. Driving those cars aint easy at all in that game the way I set em up. the textures aren't the best out there but trust me it's one of the most possible realistic driving games out there and no console game ever made will match it for realism. the thing I said about the differential really matters with reaction times.

then we have my quickscope montage. this was on a sniping only server on pc. I'm not the best sniper by any means, and I used to be horrible at quickscoping before I realized you're supposed to zoom in all the way for a fraction of a second and killcam never showed it which was a very closely guarded secret for some reason but I eventually forced my self to be much better than average at it. I used to be outsniping snipers with ak ironsights lol that was my fav weapon.






funny I used to have over 200ms ping often making that video and yet on pubg on this tv I'm much worse at firefights it seems. my internet was garbage back then.

anyway I'm not saying input lag doesn't matter because honestly I'm a HUGE advocate of lower input lag for gaming..

but half a millisecond faster on an already 1ms gaming mouse connection?

you realize vsync adds far more input lag than that mouse overclock worries about right? half a millisecond is negligible no matter what in my mind. and I'll be honest I won't be as good at gaming no matter what on this slow crappy tv lol but I'm not gunna spend any money on a crappy monitor when I'll be using this tv even after I get my good monitor for big screen "I don't care stuff"


----------



## TranquilTempest

ObiWanShinob1 said:


> but half a millisecond faster on an already 1ms gaming mouse connection?
> 
> you realize vsync adds far more input lag than that mouse overclock worries about right? half a millisecond is negligible no matter what in my mind. and I'll be honest I won't be as good at gaming no matter what on this slow crappy tv lol but I'm not gunna spend any money on a crappy monitor when I'll be using this tv even after I get my good monitor for big screen "I don't care stuff"


Even at 1khz polling there are noticeable beat frequency effects on cursor movement(particularly on large low persistence displays), and while v-sync on with a 60hz monitor can have latency near 100ms, an in game framerate cap will drop that down to about 30ms, and with vsync off and high framerates you can easily get under 10ms average full chain latency(mouse movement to result on monitor).

Say you have a 240hz monitor, at 240fps you'll have ~5 frames each covering 4ms of mouse movement, and then 1 frame covering 5ms of mouse movement, and this pattern will continue. As for how big an issue that is, well that depends on how fast you're moving the mouse, and how small a target you're trying to hit. It could have no impact, or it could make something you can usually pull off significantly less consistent.

Here's a better question: If the hardware in your mouse can run at 8khz polling rate without problems, why run it slower?


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

TranquilTempest said:


> Even at 1khz polling there are noticeable beat frequency effects on cursor movement(particularly on large low persistence displays), and while v-sync on with a 60hz monitor can have latency near 100ms, an in game framerate cap will drop that down to about 30ms, and with vsync off and high framerates you can easily get under 10ms average full chain latency(mouse movement to result on monitor).
> 
> Say you have a 240hz monitor, at 240fps you'll have ~5 frames each covering 4ms of mouse movement, and then 1 frame covering 5ms of mouse movement, and this pattern will continue. As for how big an issue that is, well that depends on how fast you're moving the mouse, and how small a target you're trying to hit. It could have no impact, or it could make something you can usually pull off significantly less consistent.
> 
> Here's a better question: If the hardware in your mouse can run at 8khz polling rate without problems, why run it slower?


I mean Iv'e never seen more than 1000hz poll rate on any mouse ever. most gamers use a garbage 400-800 dpi mouse those have way more latency. I mean I wouldn't mind the feature but I'm not about to do a bunch of windows hacks and mess with usb protocol to have less mouse latency when I should be worrying about a better monitor first.

All that effort to get less than a millisecond faster input lag when you could probably shave more than a few with a better display alone. I dunno I'd worry about everything else first, then when it seems like I couldn't get it any better, if I still felt like I was lacking performance, then maybe I'd bother overclocking my mouse.


----------



## Lupen94

Just updated Windows 10 to the latest build (1803), polling rate turned to default and hidusbf seems to not do his magic.
Anyone with the same problem ?


----------



## SweetLow

Lupen94 said:


> Just updated Windows 10 to the latest build (1803), polling rate turned to default and hidusbf seems to not do his magic.
> Anyone with the same problem ?


Yes. But it already solved.


----------



## Lupen94

SweetLow said:


> Yes. But it already solved.


thx i'll try if sweetlow driver fix it


----------



## Federmaus

Sup, so driver works fine until 1000hz, but if i try to use 2000hz or higher i just get stuck with a mouse updating at 1HZ, is that a known issue? I tried a couple of different mice, from 1.1a to MX518, to Zowie EC2a they all suffer from the same issue.


----------



## SweetLow

Federmaus said:


> Sup, so driver works fine until 1000hz, but if i try to use 2000hz or higher i just get stuck with a mouse updating at 1HZ, is that a known issue?


Yes. Read the first post, i collected most of the problems there. Using hub (external or internal) in hardware path to mouse or some PCI-E external USB3.0 controllers. And check that you really connect mouse to XHCI controller, of course.


----------



## Federmaus

Hm so i might be out of luck, i dont have any hubs or external PCI-E Controllers, just the internal ones on my Asus Sabertooth x79, they show up like this.


----------



## SweetLow

Federmaus said:


> external PCI-E Controllers


Will be more precise to say "non chipset" controllers, of course.
Some kind of problem definitely exists:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/375-...ard-overclocking-2000-hz-24.html#post25124499
But i can not help here because i never had such hardware.
P.S. I forgot to say main - use right version of driver, of course. Default driver version in package is 1k only, you must copy 4k or 8k version manually.


----------



## Federmaus

Yea i did ofcourse copy the correct files but no luck. But as i've just noticed i cant use Testmode anyway since EAC and BattleEye do not work with testmode enabled so its kinda RIP for me right now.

Edit: Well something i could do would be manually mapping the driver using the capcom.sys driver vuln. But for that i would need the sourcecode of the driver in the first place, and i guess thats not gonna happen anytime soon, so meh.


----------



## SweetLow

Federmaus said:


> i cant use Testmode anyway


What are you talking about?


----------



## e7zip

I've a Zowie EC2B and i was testing the 2000hz+ wth it, when setting mouse with 500hz and using 8000hz i get like 650hz (+150), when using 1000hz on mouse and 32 (8000) i get 1300hz (+300), seems to have some cap or something, does anyone has any clue?


----------



## SweetLow

e7zip said:


> I've a Zowie EC2B and i was testing the 2000hz+ wth it, when setting mouse with 500hz and using 8000hz i get like 650hz (+150), when using 1000hz on mouse and 32 (8000) i get 1300hz (+300), seems to have some cap or something, does anyone has any clue?


https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...ard-overclocking-2000-hz-24.html#post25113863


----------



## e7zip

any clue why this happens? Seems some kind of capping


----------



## SweetLow

e7zip said:


> any clue why this happens? Seems some kind of capping


Some hardware restriction, of course.


----------



## Shnxxx

Hello! I was searching for a workaround for my a4Tech n-70FX and came here to this forum.
My problem is, I do have 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller but I don't have this xHCI. Is there any difference?

Anw, I still tried it and I didn't understand the instructions clearly (sorry for that), but the setup.exe works for me, I tried 31 and 62 setiings and the apps seems work, but when I tried higher than 125, it does nothing, and only stays at 125  Can anyone help me? Thanks in advance 

EDIT:
I included a screenshot of my device manager.


----------



## SweetLow

Shnxxx said:


> Hello! I was searching for a workaround for my a4Tech n-70FX and came here to this forum.
> My problem is, I do have 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller but I don't have this xHCI. Is there any difference?
> 
> Anw, I still tried it and I didn't understand the instructions clearly (sorry for that), but the setup.exe works for me, I tried 31 and 62 setiings and the apps seems work, but when I tried higher than 125, it does nothing, and only stays at 125  Can anyone help me? Thanks in advance


>Is there any difference?
No.

>only stays at 125
You did not post what OS you use. If it is Win 10 version 1803 then read the first post carefully to the end.


----------



## Shnxxx

SweetLow said:


> >Is there any difference?
> No.
> 
> >only stays at 125
> You did not post what OS you use. If it is Win 10 version 1803 then read the first post carefully to the end.


I used all of the drivers in that folder and the atsiv method, cmd shows "Operation completed successfully" but stays at 125 Hz. I tried each driver with and without atsiv method, and also, Im am currently in testing mode, driver signing off, and secure boot disabled.

I also tried the step by step guide that I saw here, didn;t work too.

my OS version is 1803 (17134.112), my mouse is a4Tech N70-FX, and I am using a laptop Aspire E 15 (E5-576G).

Am I missing soemthing? Btw, I returned everything to defaults. Thank you in advance! Hoping that someone could help me


----------



## SweetLow

Shnxxx said:


> my mouse is a4Tech N70-FX


Of course, that may be the hardware problem with this device. To verify this you need second mouse which is overclockable.


----------



## Shnxxx

SweetLow said:


> Of course, that may be the hardware problem with this device. To verify this you need second mouse which is overclockable.


I thought this method can overclock any standard mouse  So, there is no chance to overclock it?


----------



## SweetLow

Shnxxx said:


> I thought this method can overclock any standard mouse  So, there is no chance to overclock it?


>I thought this method can overclock any standard mouse 
Of course, no. It's overclocking - no guarantee at all.
>So, there is no chance to overclock it?
May be yes, may be no. Now i can't tell more.


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

I should wait for the drivers was signed on windows 10 1607?


----------



## SweetLow

AloneInTheDuck said:


> I should wait for the drivers was signed on windows 10 1607?


No. What you should do is read end of the first post.


----------



## HITTI

I don't understand OP's instructions. Usually I am good at reading tutorials.

His is just not really completely clear.

I am on windows 10, I have usb 3.0 controller.

Can someone rewrite how they did this to get to above 1000Hz? Clearly exact steps. Thanks!

I have 1. USB3.x host controller
I have 2. Windows 10
I have 3. USB mouse connected to usb 3 controller but I don't see usb composite device under Device Manage though I see USB input device.









I did this "1. Install HIDUSBF and try to change rate (simply change). If this is successed goto 2"
This is where I am totally not clear on and prob doing it wrong? "2. Take drivers from 2khz-4khz or 4khz-8khz folders and install it (copy to %systemroot%\system32\drivers\ directly or to the folder of hidusbf setup and then install service)."

I did "3. Reboot after 2!"
I did this and it's set on 31. "4. Run setup.exe, and try to change rate to 31 or 62. Rate=31 actually equal to 2000 Hz, 62 - 4000 Hz for 2khz-4khz version. Rate=31 actually equal to 4000 Hz, 62 - 8000 Hz for 4khz-8khz version. (Don't forget to restart device.)"

Here it says I did something wrong cuz its on 31 but it says to put it on 31? I am at a loss. "5. Check the rate (dimr or mouserate or other software). If rate is 31(62) then you done something wrong (new driver installation, USB controller type, newer version of USBXHCI.SYS not known to driver). If rate more than 31(62), but not more then 1000 Hz - you mouse is not capable of HARD overclocking "

I checked here https://zowie.benq.com/en-eu/support/mouse-rate-checker.html and max is 1000Hz.

Thanks guys I really appreciate it.


----------



## SweetLow

HITTI said:


> Usually I am good at reading tutorials.
> Windows 10


>Usually I am good at reading tutorials.
Then you should know that you need to read them whole 

>Windows 10
So read postscript.


----------



## HITTI

SweetLow said:


> >Usually I am good at reading tutorials.
> Then you should know that you need to read them whole
> 
> >Windows 10
> So read postscript.


Not sure wht you're getting at.


----------



## HITTI

HITTI said:


> Not sure wht you're getting at.


I ahould have stated i am on latest version of win10, 1803 i think


----------



## GT77

Hello 

I want to ask on win10 1803, to make the 32hz and 64hz to work I need to use Atsiv by cmd each time when i restart or power on pc, so there is no permanent solution for this issue?


----------



## SweetLow

GT77 said:


> I want to ask on win10 1803, to make the 32hz and 64hz to work I need to use Atsiv by cmd each time when i restart or power on pc, so there is no permanent solution for this issue?


And what is the problem to autorun any program (including atsiv) when you restart or power on PC?


----------



## GT77

SweetLow said:


> And what is the problem to autorun any program (including atsiv) when you restart or power on PC?


I thought there is a fix. 

I created a batch file to run atsiv with launch parameter and put it on the startup path to run it.

thanks anyway.


----------



## ChokxLZD

Hello,


I have a problem with your drivers, i can go up only 125hz, not more,
My mouse is a MSI Interceptor DS B1, and i am on Windows 10 64 bits (1803 17.134).
I have try change USB Port but it's does nothing,


Have you got a fix, or my mouse polling rate is limited ?


Thank you


----------



## erazanth

ChokxLZD said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I have a problem with your drivers, i can go up only 125hz, not more,
> My mouse is a MSI Interceptor DS B1, and i am on Windows 10 64 bits (1803 17.134).
> I have try change USB Port but it's does nothing,
> 
> 
> Have you got a fix, or my mouse polling rate is limited ?
> 
> 
> Thank you


I am having a similar issue on the same version of windows except with all my mlt04 mice, which used to overclock perfectly fine. I can't figure out what the issue is, tried uninstalling and reinstalling so far but not sure what else. I was playing with 125hz but I had to switch to a more modern mouse for now


----------



## ChokxLZD

erazanth said:


> I am having a similar issue on the same version of windows except with all my mlt04 mice, which used to overclock perfectly fine. I can't figure out what the issue is, tried uninstalling and reinstalling so far but not sure what else. I was playing with 125hz but I had to switch to a more modern mouse for now



Hi, i have packed a signed drivers on a zip file, work for me now, i give you the link.
https://mega.nz/#!VXgTyY7D!PxW95eRIEiAswwFlNhyKf9J2rUreWvpjbNGYkYhdTq8
https://www.virustotal.com/fr/file/...80f1dfcbb2a3773b42a64d7a/analysis/1536412693/


----------



## SweetLow

ChokxLZD said:


> i am on Windows 10 64 bits (1803 17.134)
> Have you got a fix, or my mouse polling rate is limited ?


Yes. There IS a fix in first message.



ChokxLZD said:


> My mouse is a MSI Interceptor DS B1


But i don't know is your mouse overclockable.


----------



## bovi77

not sure why thread search doesn't work so I would like to ask has anyone tried this mouse?

Thermaltake IRIS OPTICAL
https://www.ttesports.com/Mice/288/Iris_Optical_RGB/productPage.htm?a=a&g=ftr

Advertises up to 2000 hz polling rate. Shame about the 123g weight.


----------



## Melan

Wouldn't be surprised if it's the same polling rate "up to 2000hz" as with ROG Gladius.


----------



## bovi77

how did it got with the Gladius?


----------



## Melan

Two 1000hz polls.


----------



## ChokxLZD

Hi,


After this update the drivers stop working, waiting for a patch but for now uninstall this update or don't install 


https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr/help/4346783/windows-10-update-kb4346783


----------



## erazanth

SweetLow said:


> Yes. There IS a fix in first message.


I didnt see the part about the files for this latest windows update in the first post. I have them now but I can't figure out what to do with them. I tried copying them into my drivers folder in system32 but when I use the mouse rate changer, the mouse turns off. I don't really know what I'm doing haha. Are you able to show me how to install them properly? Thanks and sorry if its actually really simple I'm a bit new to this and need some guidance.


----------



## bovi77

Melan said:


> Two 1000hz polls.


thanks, don't know enough to understand what that means though


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Melan said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if it's the same polling rate "up to 2000hz" as with ROG Gladius.


It's all Dexin, and it's all the same.


----------



## Melan

bovi77 said:


> thanks, don't know enough to understand what that means though


With true 2000hz, each poll is made every 0.5ms. With whatever garbage ASUS/TT is advertising, it's two polls of 1000hz made every 1ms.



uaokkkkkkkk said:


> It's all Dexin, and it's all the same.


Isn't it a blatant false advertising then?


----------



## SweetLow

ChokxLZD said:


> After this update the drivers stop working, waiting for a patch but for now uninstall this update or don't install
> https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr/help/4346783/windows-10-update-kb4346783


I watched the description of this update (and the list of touched files). It's very strange - nothing related to typical "problem generator". May be i will try to install it later, but not now.



erazanth said:


> Thanks and sorry if its actually really simple I'm a bit new to this and need some guidance.


Do you know the concept of "link"? There are some links with some (very detailed) manuals. And some keywords for searching if you don't understand something.



bovi77 said:


> thanks, don't know enough to understand what that means though


Looks like i correct the first post of this thread for myself only.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Melan said:


> Isn't it a blatant false advertising then?


In their mind, no.

They already have a fallback: cougargaming .com/products/mice/2000Hz_PollingRate.php

People either won't know or care that a full speed usb mcu is being used. Their "proof" will suffice.


----------



## bovi77

uaokkkkkkkk said:


> It's all Dexin, and it's all the same.


what's the meaning of Dexin?



Melan said:


> With true 2000hz, each poll is made every 0.5ms. With whatever garbage ASUS/TT is advertising, it's two polls of 1000hz made every 1ms.


Thanks!


----------



## cdcd

bovi77 said:


> what's the meaning of Dexin?


It's an OEM/ODM (?).


----------



## ChokxLZD

Hi,


These update again broken the drivers...
https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr/help/4458469/windows-10-update-kb4458469


----------



## SweetLow

ChokxLZD said:


> These update again broken the drivers...
> https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr/help/4458469/windows-10-update-kb4458469


I will test 1809 version, probably it have the same problem:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/showthread2.php?p=27652672#post27651794
but some time later.


----------



## Edszx

For me it doesn't work even in test mode, Windows 10 LTSC 2019 (1809)


----------



## False

Hello guys.
I’m trying to push a MS Optical Mouse Blue (MLT04 x08) to its maximum possibilities, and i can’t reach more than 2khz. Whatever the settings/chosen drivers (31/62 2khz 4khz 8khz) it is always at a straight stable 2000 hz polling rate. I have also tested with another mouse and it is also stuck to 2000hz (not 2100, 2200 or 1800) it’s a stable 2000 hz. As a comparaison, when I tried it with a zowie fk1 it’s going up to 1300 hz. Don’t get me wrong 2000 hz is very nice, but I just have the envy to use it to its maximum. So I am thinking I may do something wrong. Could it be my usb controllers that are limiting to a maximum 2000 hz poling rate? Anyone got the same issue ?

EDIT : ok its fixed, reaching 8000 khz with mouse rate and an average of 3500-4000 with mouse tester


----------



## SweetLow

SweetLow said:


> I will test 1809 version, probably it have the same problem:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/showthread2.php?p=27652672#post27651794
> but some time later.


As usual - MS changed both USBPORT.SYS and USBXHCI.SYS once again
https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbfn.zip
Windows 10 x64 1809 support

P.S. If anybody wants Windows 10 x86 1809 support than you have to know what you need to do


----------



## Edszx

SweetLow said:


> Windows 10 x64 1809 support


Working again on Windows 10 x64 LTSC 2019, thank you very much!


----------



## msxbro

Hi guys ive been trying this guide multiple times! someone can help me via Teamviewer ?


when i put 31 and Filter i get 31 Hz on mouse, when i put filter off and 31 i get 1000hz, how do i get the 2k ?


----------



## SweetLow

msxbro said:


> when i put 31 and Filter i get 31 Hz on mouse


Take the right version of driver (see the first post what is "right" mean), not the default.


----------



## msxbro

please Sweetlow, i dont understand it. I cant sleep at night because i cant get it working.


----------



## SweetLow

msxbro said:


> i dont understand it


"it" is not the exact point of you problem (whether we talk about documentation or software).


----------



## msxbro

i just dont know what to do tbh. I would gladly pay for Teamviewer support


----------



## SweetLow

Update of hidusbf.zip

Added 2018/12/16:

1. Improved Setup
- added "CopyIDs" button to copy DeviceInstanceID and HardwareIDs 
(for use in any external program restarting device (using atsiv method))
to clipboard
- added dpiAware tag to manifest

Update of hidusbfn.zip
Added little readme about restarting devices


----------



## kaybee

Which mice does this work with?

I tested the Cougar Minos X5, the Rival 310 and Logitech G Pro (wasn't expecting this one to work but hey, mind as well) with this and none of them worked.


----------



## Gonzalez07

has anyone successfully got 2000hz+ to work on 1809?


----------



## SweetLow

kaybee said:


> Which mice does this work with?


Did you read first post?



Gonzalez07 said:


> has anyone successfully got 2000hz+ to work on 1809?


I always test new version with one of mlt04 mice


----------



## Jonny321321

Does this work with the new Z390 USB 3.1 controller (Intel USB 3.1 eXtensible Host Controller 1.10)? PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A36D&SUBSYS_A36D1849&REV_10


----------



## SweetLow

Jonny321321 said:


> Does this work with the new Z390 USB 3.1 controller (Intel USB 3.1 eXtensible Host Controller 1.10)? PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A36D&SUBSYS_A36D1849&REV_10


Probably yes, but try and tell us.


----------



## adacsaba

i tested tonight the A4tech X710F and 718BF , that is the same hardware Sujoy Roy tested http://www.esreality.com/?a=post&id=1265679 , and obviously he could overclock it , back then (win xp most likely). However, on Win 10 x64 the 'hidusbf' package didn't work in any ways at all. the "hidusbf-master" did in some way, if we count downclocking to 60 or 30 Hz, or completely trashing all USB functionality, if overclock the parent device. In the final attempt i added a generic USB hub as parent, overclocked that, still to no avail. Added a small , smoothing like delay to mouse movements, that's all. But the rate wouldn't go above 125 Hz. Tired both the USB 2.0 , the USB 3.0 and the Asmedia 3.1 HCI, to no avail. Asmedia actually didn't like the filter driver at all, the device would not work on it.

The mainboard has Z170 chipset, Asus Z170 Pro gaming MB. Windows 10 x64 build 14393.

Followed the instructions to the letter, except that, i did restart on each installation or removal of the filter driver, just to be sure. Tested for hours, on different ports, with or without an external USB hub, with or without driver signature enforcement, it just doesn't work. Period. I think the last OS was Win 7 to work on.


----------



## SweetLow

adacsaba said:


> However, on Win 10 x64 the 'hidusbf' package didn't work in any ways at all. Windows 10 x64 build 14393.
> I think the last OS was Win 7 to work on.


1. You did many things but didn't read the end of the first post about modern windows 10 versions. You need hidusbfn.zip in addition to hidusbf.zip
2. This thing never works on Windows 7.


----------



## Jonny321321

SweetLow said:


> Probably yes, but try and tell us.


No luck.
Here are the steps I've tried on LTSC 2019 USB 3.1 eXtensible host controller:

Test mode and disable integrity checks enabled.

1. I download hidusbf and hidusbfn from your github
2. Run setup.exe and click install service
3. Restart PC
4. Copy hidusbfn/driver folders to hidusbf
5. Run batch file 2khz
6. Open setup.exe, try filter on service, "probably useless message"


I also tried the atsiv method, I get operation failed "Error 0xc0000001" (atsiv -f hidusbfn.sys) when trying any of the hidusbfn.sys files in hidusbfn/patch folder


Am I doing something incorrectly?


I've tried both the USB 3.1 ports and USB 3.0 ports. I think the new Z390 controller is quite distinct to previous controllers, since it's impossible as of now to get support on Windows 7 even with slipstreaming/people trying to hack Win8-10 USB drivers for it. I'm happy to be a guinea pig to test things.


----------



## SweetLow

Jonny321321 said:


> No luck.
> "probably useless message"
> 
> I also tried the atsiv method, I get operation failed "Error 0xc0000001" (atsiv -f hidusbfn.sys) when trying any of the hidusbfn.sys files in hidusbfn/patch folder
> 
> 
> Am I doing something incorrectly?


0. If you have some problems: before anything else - try to setup regular driver and downclock mouse (as recommended in readme BTW). This works always and if you can not do it - you do something wrong.
1. "probably useless" means that you have Composite USB Device. Use "Process Parent" checkbox. It's very easy to setup now - look at green lines.
2. >I get operation failed "Error 0xc0000001"
Exactly this message is normal.


----------



## Jonny321321

SweetLow said:


> 0. If you have some problems: before anything else - try to setup regular driver and downclock mouse (as recommended in readme BTW). This works always and if you can not do it - you do something wrong.
> 1. "probably useless" means that you have Composite USB Device. Use "Process Parent" checkbox. It's very easy to setup now - look at green lines.
> 2. >I get operation failed "Error 0xc0000001"
> Exactly this message is normal.


Downclocking the device works with Process Parent, but 62/31 set the polling rate to 62/31 respectively even when replacing hidusbf with hidusbfn drivers and running the 2khz-4khz bat file

EDIT: actually when I run batch file, click install service and restart, and then check process parent + filter on device @ 62/31 it just stays at 1000hz even though the downclocking works, doesn't go over according to dimr or mouseratechecker. Port doesn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## SweetLow

Jonny321321 said:


> filter on device @ 62/31 it just stays at 1000hz


Read the first post what does it mean  You are out luck with your device.
P.S. Post its name here just for the information.


----------



## Jonny321321

SweetLow said:


> Read the first post what does it mean  You are out luck with your device.
> P.S. Post its name here just for the information.


It's the new Intel Z390 USB eXtensible 3.1 controller (Intel USB 3.1 eXtensible Host Controller 1.10) 

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A36D&SUBSYS_A36D1849&REV_10

"USB\VID_046D&PID_C080&MI_00\6&157D74D4&2&0000"
"USB\VID_046D&PID_C080&REV_9501&MI_00"
"USB\VID_046D&PID_C080&MI_00"


----------



## SweetLow

Jonny321321 said:


> It's the new Intel Z390 USB eXtensible 3.1 controller (Intel USB 3.1 eXtensible Host Controller 1.10)


Controller is working fine. I asked about mouse name 
By usb id it has to be Logitech G303.


----------



## Jonny321321

SweetLow said:


> Controller is working fine. I asked about mouse name
> By usb id it has to be Logitech G303.


Ah yes sorry, I'm slow! It is.


----------



## Gonzalez07

fresh install 8.1 2000hz is working perfectly. is there a windows update i can avoid that causes it not to work?


----------



## SweetLow

Gonzalez07 said:


> fresh install 8.1 2000hz is working perfectly. is there a windows update i can avoid that causes it not to work?


Nо. It will work. To be precise the latest update i checked - usbxhci.sys 6.3.9600.19024 from 2018/04/28.


----------



## blunden

So the way this works is by installing a filter driver that intercepts and modifies the polling rate requested by the mouse?


----------



## SweetLow

blunden said:


> So the way this works is by installing a filter driver that intercepts and modifies the polling rate requested by the mouse?


https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-70.html#post26493595


----------



## blunden

SweetLow said:


> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-70.html#post26493595


 I see. Thanks!


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

can I OC with ASmedia 3.0 driver? Or can you post link to right driver for p8z68v lx i5 2500? I can't find any intel 3.0 driver, wich work with my hardware


----------



## SweetLow

AloneInTheDuck said:


> can I OC with ASmedia 3.0 driver? Or can you post link to right driver for p8z68v lx i5 2500? I can't find any intel 3.0 driver, wich work with my hardware


What are you talking about? Under Windows 8+ use Microsoft drivers. [Now] it is only case to have 2000+ Hz.


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

SweetLow said:


> What are you talking about? Under Windows 8+ use Microsoft drivers. [Now] it is only case to have 2000+ Hz.


https://i.imgur.com/W22Q2CY.png

When I trying to OC mouse with that Microsoft driver to 2000hz, I got 4hz rate


----------



## SweetLow

AloneInTheDuck said:


> When I trying to OC mouse with that Microsoft driver to 2000hz, I got 4hz rate


4 (four) Hz? Are you sure?


----------



## vanir1337

I just want to say thank you for your work SweetLow, it's heartwarming to see help everyone who has issues with the OC.


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

Yes. What I'm doing wrong?


----------



## SweetLow

AloneInTheDuck said:


> Yes. What I'm doing wrong?


1. Testing (probably high rate) mouse in browser is not smart idea.
2. If you replace driver - reboot after that.


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

1. as you can see on video, cursor moves slow and refresh rate is really low.
2. I trying that many times. That don't helps me. Any other ideas?


----------



## SweetLow

AloneInTheDuck said:


> 1. as you can see on video, cursor moves slow and refresh rate is really low.
> 2. I trying that many times. That don't helps me. Any other ideas?


I have 0 Hz under Mozilla with 500Hz mouse. But, of course, you are the boss.


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

SweetLow said:


> I have 0 Hz under Mozilla with 500Hz mouse. But, of course, you are the boss.


*facepalm*
Again: after overclock, coursor moves slow like in slideshow




mouserate show 1hz
Any ideas what wrong and how to fix it?


----------



## SweetLow

It's much better. Then show me what you will have with ordinary (1k) driver with 31Hz set (don't forget to reboot).


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

SweetLow said:


> It's much better. Then show me what you will have with ordinary (1k) driver with 31Hz set (don't forget to reboot).


Ok. I run 1khz driver and reboot pc. As you can see, no problem with 1khz




Mouse explorer 3.0, sensor mlt04


----------



## SweetLow

AloneInTheDuck said:


> Ok. I run 1khz driver and reboot pc. As you can see, no problem with 1khz


Nice. Definitely it is asmedia controller problem. The last - can you post its PCI ID (from device manager) for information.


----------



## AloneInTheDuck

SweetLow said:


> Nice. Definitely it is asmedia controller problem. The last - can you post its PCI ID (from device manager) for information.


Sad (
ID from "copy IDs" in your program
"USB\VID_045E&PID_0047\6&34B0E9E7&0&4"
"USB\VID_045E&PID_0047&REV_0300"
"USB\VID_045E&PID_0047"

And PCI IDs from device manager


----------



## SweetLow

AloneInTheDuck said:


> And PCI IDs from device manager


Thanks. I will make link from first post to this case next time. Very interesting external effects.


----------



## the1freeMan

@AloneInTheDuck

Why do you "install service" every time?


----------



## xga

I'm trying to overclock my WMO to above 1000hz. Every time when I click "restart" after selecting 31 or 62 using the 2khz/4khz or 4khz/8khz driver, instead of going to high hz, the mouse remains on and the PC still thinks it's "connected," but the cursor completely disappears and is completely unrecoverable without a reboot. I made sure it's plugged into a USB3 port. 125hz-1000hz always works fine, 31hz-62hz works normally before running one of the 2khz+ bat files to remap them.

Is this correct?

* run 2kHz-4kHz.cmd
* move driver in AMD64 to system32/drivers
* run setup.exe
* click Install Service
* reboot pc
* run setup.exe
* select 31 or 62 rate and check Filter On Device
* click Restart
* now, mouse is zombie device (still detected as a mouse, lighting up, no visible cursor) until I actually reboot the PC

Windows 10 Pro x64 17134


----------



## SweetLow

xga said:


> I'm trying to overclock my WMO to above 1000hz. Every time when I click "restart" after selecting 31 or 62 using the 2khz/4khz or 4khz/8khz driver, instead of going to high hz, the mouse remains on and the PC still thinks it's "connected," but the cursor completely disappears and is completely unrecoverable without a reboot. I made sure it's plugged into a USB3 port. 125hz-1000hz always works fine, 31hz-62hz works normally before running one of the 2khz+ bat files to remap them.


>31hz-62hz works normally before running one of the 2khz+ bat files to remap them
You do all right.
>the mouse remains on and the PC still thinks it's "connected," but the cursor completely disappears and is completely unrecoverable without a reboot.
Really? If you revert rate to 125 Hz (for example) without reboot nothing happens, mouse is dead still?
>my WMO
If this is mlt04 WMO then i can say that probably problem is your xHCI controller. What controller do you use?


----------



## xga

SweetLow said:


> Really? If you revert rate to 125 Hz (for example) without reboot nothing happens, mouse is dead still?


Unchecking filter device or adjusting the rates doesn't affect it. Nothing except a full reboot brings the cursor back, not even re-plugging the mouse.



SweetLow said:


> If this is mlt04 WMO then i can say that probably problem is your xHCI controller. What controller do you use?


It's a real MLT04 WMO. How do I check what xHCI controller I have? Windows just calls it "Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 1.0 (Microsoft)." Is the motherboard model enough? ASrock z370m-itx/ac


----------



## SweetLow

xga said:


> Unchecking filter device or adjusting the rates doesn't affect it. Nothing except a full reboot brings the cursor back, not even re-plugging the mouse.
> It's a real MLT04 WMO. How do I check what xHCI controller I have? Windows just calls it "Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 1.0 (Microsoft)." Is the motherboard model enough? ASrock z370m-itx/ac


>Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller
>Is the motherboard model enough?
Better is PCI IDs from Device Manager, example just on previous page. (You can copy IDs by CTRL-C, screenshot is not need).

>Nothing except a full reboot brings the cursor back, not even re-plugging the mouse.
On different port even???

Intel controllers is very stable in hard overclocking, but may be you have one of the bad items.
But as I said in such situation the best is check other 100% working device on this PC and check this device on other 100% working PC.


----------



## xga

SweetLow said:


> >Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller
> >Is the motherboard model enough?
> Better is PCI IDs from Device Manager, example just on previous page. (You can copy IDs by CTRL-C, screenshot is not need).
> 
> >Nothing except a full reboot brings the cursor back, not even re-plugging the mouse.
> On different port even???
> 
> Intel controllers is very stable in hard overclocking, but may be you have one of the bad items.
> But as I said in such situation the best is check other 100% working device on this PC and check this device on other 100% working PC.


The ID is PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF&SUBSYS_A2AF1849&REV_00\3&11583659&0&A0


----------



## Cautionary

*...*

..


----------



## Frim11

I'm using nixeus revel and the software didn't work at all.
Is this because the mouse has onboard memory?


----------



## SweetLow

Frim11 said:


> the software didn't work at all.


This is my last answer here about "nothing works". This software definitely works always in one of the possible modes of use and it is described in the readme (and many times in this thread).


----------



## memmeba

I was using Windows 7 previously and this program was working. I switched to the new Windows 10. What I did didn't work. I could not. Because there are so many different methods and they are all mixed up trying.

I am using Windows 10 version 1809. Can you explain step by step how I can work without test mode?


----------



## memmeba

my mouse default hertz 125, im using windows 10 1809 version.

i read all steps and applied. only work 31-62-125 hertz...

when using windows 7 in advance, my mouse could be 500 hertz...

help me?


----------



## bobkitty

I can only get 1000 hz to work  and that is only if I use the hidusbfp.sys file with the size 9.144 KB using atsiv.exe, more than 1000hz is nogo here.
but some days I get strange 1-2 sec freezes, its weird (


----------



## SweetLow

bobkitty said:


> I can only get 1000 hz to work


Why do you think that you have hardware which can allow more than 1000Hz?


----------



## bobkitty

SweetLow said:


> Why do you think that you have hardware which can allow more than 1000Hz?


I dunno here is my mobo - ROG STRIX Z370-G GAMING

I would just expect a brand new mobo to work since my old lenovo pc with 4770 cpu easy got to 6000 hz polling rate, but you are right who knows what kind of cheap **** they put in gaming branded mobos 

I can live with 1000 hz, but the mouse freezes is killing the fun


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

I think youtube video guide helps alot people. 
can u add > mouse list support 2000hz?
or only wmo, kinzu and nmouse?
i have dm1 pro s and new ie 3.0 w3389 1000hz can i put it on 2khz > mobo asus maximus vii]
thanks
https://cougargaming.com/us/products/mice/2000Hz_PollingRate.php


----------



## SweetLow

IAMSTERDAM said:


> I think youtube video guide helps alot people.
> can u add > mouse list support 2000hz?
> or only wmo, kinzu and nmouse?
> i have dm1 pro s and new ie 3.0 w3389 1000hz can i put it on 2khz > mobo asus maximus vii]
> thanks
> https://cougargaming.com/us/products/mice/2000Hz_PollingRate.php


>I think youtube video guide helps alot people
Do it for the recent Windows and i will link to it from the first post, i promise 
You personally may try this https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/aychn3/updated_mouse_overclocking_guide/
Found literally in one minute.

>wmo, kinzu and nmouse?
Not wmo only, but all mlt-04 mice, this is mentioned. And yes, some other mice have near 2000 Hz polling but not exactly 2000 Hz.

>i have dm1 pro s and new ie 3.0 w3389 1000hz can i put it on 2khz
This is one of the not smart questions. Try and tell us. It is exactly what i asked in the first post.

>https://cougargaming.com/us/products/mice/2000Hz_PollingRate.php
https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/b0ipqe/new_mice_of_steelseries_revealed/eif13vs/
If you will have this mouse you welcome for REAL testing yourself.


----------



## TheNightmareXII

Hey Guys. howdy?
Im trying to overclock my mouse but first i have 3 questions...

1. is it safe to do this? i just wanna get to 2kHz (and maybe try 4kHz).
2. my mouse is Logitech G203 Prodigy, has anyone overclocked this mouse before?
3. this OC wont effect my other USB Devices thats connected to my PC, External HDD, Keyboard, WiFi usb adapter... ?

thank you so much.


----------



## SweetLow

TheNightmareXII said:


> Hey Guys. howdy?
> Im trying to overclock my mouse but first i have 3 questions...
> 
> 1. is it safe to do this? i just wanna get to 2kHz (and maybe try 4kHz).
> 2. my mouse is Logitech G203 Prodigy, has anyone overclocked this mouse before?
> 3. this OC wont effect my other USB Devices thats connected to my PC, External HDD, Keyboard, WiFi usb adapter... ?
> 
> thank you so much.


1. Yes
2. Probably you out of luck. Logitech use MCU that can not be overclocked more than 1k.
3. No (except very rare devices - so rare that i didn't see any).


----------



## Rutekon

I have a Razer Lanchehead mouse. is it connected to usb 3.1 is it possible to overclock it to 2000-8000 hz?


----------



## TheNightmareXII

SweetLow said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Probably you out of luck. Logitech use MCU that can not be overclocked more than 1k.
> 3. No (except very rare devices - so rare that i didn't see any).


hey, thanks. and yeah i did try it but didnt work, it didnt work with my razer deathadder elite either.

so for anyone out there who's got Logitech G203 and/or Razer Deathadder Elite this little trick doesnt work unfortunately.


----------



## Romanof

*1903*

win 10 1903 It stopped working again.Microsoft won't leave us alone


----------



## SweetLow

Romanof said:


> win 10 1903 It stopped working again.Microsoft won't leave us alone




Then you have to do what always needed in such case - send me USBPORT.SYS and USBXHCI.SYS. Or wait until i install this version myself.
P.S. Is this a release version?


----------



## Romanof

Yes,it's a release.But all of it will be in may
files- https://yadi.sk/d/_Owou69OwmB2xQ
Thank you very much for your work


----------



## big_boofer

At outset i should state i am no tech wizard, its why i came here to hopefully learn when i run into issues.

Anyways Tried this tool, using method listed on various websites, and i wish the best for anybody who gets it working its a very cool effort, but for me i ended up with a USB port that won't recognize my mouse anymore. Light goes on for few seconds then no beuno, goes back off. I tried installing the HIDUSBFU as a reversion but said USB port still won't see mouse, but luckily still works and sees keyboard so im not complete SOL, this i hope would suggest the USB port itself is fine. Could anybody give me a clue how i could possibly revert back to previous setting so i can get mouse working again for both ports? Sadly wasn't wise enough to make a restore point recently. I have already tried uninstalling the driver for mouse in device manager, running HIDUSBFU, but that was with mouse plugged into currently working port. 

I'm on a optiplex 7010 cheapo gaming rig so often things like this, windows hard edits, sound driver stuff, don't end up working as smooth or at all for whatever reason. Just wondering if there is a way in device manager or anything similar i can do to get my Port to recognize a mouse again, by hard reverting to windows defaults.


----------



## SweetLow

Romanof said:


> win 10 1903 It stopped working again.


USBXHCI.SYS changed once again. Test version for Windows 10 x64 1903.



big_boofer said:


> Just wondering if there is a way in device manager or anything similar i can do to get my Port to recognize a mouse again, by hard reverting to windows defaults.


Just read readme, it's so simple.


----------



## Romanof

Perfectly.It works.


----------



## SweetLow

kaybee said:


> I tested the Cougar Minos X5


Looks like this device can be overclocked:
https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/b8xoxh/22_mouse_minireviews/
N15.


----------



## Brumor

I don’t know what I’m doing wrong. I started setup.exe and changed my mouse to 1000Hz. Then went into test mode, plugged my mouse out and replaced hidusbf.sys in the widows drivers folder by the one in the zip (inside the AMD64 folder). Then I plugged my mouse in again and repeated the first step, but I’m still at 125Hz. Help please!


----------



## SweetLow

Brumor said:


> Then I plugged my mouse in again and repeated the first step, but I’m still at 125Hz.


As recommended in readme in such case - try to downclock.


----------



## Brumor

SweetLow said:


> As recommended in readme in such case - try to downclock.


Downclocking works.

I'm using a WMO and I'm on Windows 10 version 1803.

Is there something I can do?


----------



## Brumor

Nevermind, I just got it to work thanks to this guide: https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-90.html#post27714496

My WMO seems to be going up to 6500 Hz.


----------



## SweetLow

Brumor said:


> My WMO seems to be going up to 6500 Hz.


wow, mythical "6000 Hz" version of MLT04


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

Microsoft Pro 3389 it works 2khz-4khz
https://www.overclock.net/forum/27979290-post1025.html


----------



## SweetLow

IAMSTERDAM said:


> Microsoft Pro 3389 it works 2khz-4khz


It will be better to use Mouse Tester (Interval vs Time plot) for this purpose (and make separate pictures for 2000 and 4000 overclockings).



IAMSTERDAM said:


> how to use mouse without test mode on


Look at the end of the first post.


----------



## c0dy

This is with my IE 3.0 Pro 3389 on Win10 x64 1903 which should be the 4k setting.

I'm not a smart dude when it comes to this, but I hope it is of some use 

EDIT: Oh and also thanks to everyone involved obviously


----------



## rqrqqaz

Hi SweetLow, win10 1903 X86 version file here, trouble you. Thank you!


----------



## SweetLow

c0dy said:


> This is with my IE 3.0 Pro 3389 on Win10 x64 1903 which should be the 4k setting.


Ok. And try 2k for the whole picture.



rqrqqaz said:


> Hi SweetLow, win10 1903 X86 version file here, trouble you. Thank you!


Ok, some time later.


----------



## c0dy

SweetLow said:


> Ok. And try 2k for the whole picture.


Here you go


----------



## SweetLow

c0dy said:


> Here you go


Thanks. IMHO, 2k is much more consistent.


----------



## SweetLow

rqrqqaz said:


> Hi SweetLow, win10 1903 X86 version file here, trouble you. Thank you!


USBXHCI.SYS changed once again (and exactly as x64). Test version for Windows 10 x86 1903.


----------



## rqrqqaz

Great, it’s great to have you, thanks


----------



## shrisha

Hi guys, could someone explain me what to do super newbie here. Spent few hours trying figure it out with no success. If I install 2k-4k driver my mouse disappeared, if I use original file till 1000Hz, I can only underclock. 31 works but whatever I choose from 125 and up mouse always stays on 125. Please help. Forgot to mention I have Logitech laser mouse, simple one. Nothing fancy.


----------



## MineSweeper

I updated the hidusbf.sys/hidusbfp.sys files, but the setup won't work still. Do the HIDUSBF.INF/HIDUSBFU.INF files need to be updated also? If so where would those files be at? I can't find them on the forum.

Nevermind, I'm dumb. Got it working.

I should have the 1903 packages working soon.


----------



## MineSweeper

shrisha said:


> Hi guys, could someone explain me what to do super newbie here. Spent few hours trying figure it out with no success. If I install 2k-4k driver my mouse disappeared, if I use original file till 1000Hz, I can only underclock. 31 works but whatever I choose from 125 and up mouse always stays on 125. Please help. Forgot to mention I have Logitech laser mouse, simple one. Nothing fancy.


I made an easy to use package that sets everything up. I can't figure out how to get the setup.exe file to offer anything higher than 1000Hz, eventhough I placed the appropriate 2k-4k files in the atsiv folder and the AMD64 folders. Do you know how to get the options to show up? I would be able to create a better repository with more options.

Here is the 1903 package I put together: https://github.com/MineSweeper73/1000Hz-Polling-Hack-1903


----------



## IAMSTERDAM

MineSweeper said:


> I made an easy to use package that sets everything up. I can't figure out how to get the setup.exe file to offer anything higher than 1000Hz, eventhough I placed the appropriate 2k-4k files in the atsiv folder and the AMD64 folders. Do you know how to get the options to show up? I would be able to create a better repository with more options.
> 
> Here is the 1903 package I put together: https://github.com/MineSweeper73/1000Hz-Polling-Hack-1903


2000Hz-Polling-Hack-1903
please man do it


----------



## shrisha

@MineSweeper Will it work for 1809?


----------



## shrisha

Found your package for 1809. Thank you.


----------



## qsxcv

https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf doesn't work with my laptop (win10 1903)
downclocking works but my wmo isn't going above 125hz



MineSweeper said:


> I made an easy to use package that sets everything up. I can't figure out how to get the setup.exe file to offer anything higher than 1000Hz, eventhough I placed the appropriate 2k-4k files in the atsiv folder and the AMD64 folders. Do you know how to get the options to show up? I would be able to create a better repository with more options.
> 
> Here is the 1903 package I put together: https://github.com/MineSweeper73/1000Hz-Polling-Hack-1903


unfortunately also not working with my laptop
after i click restart in setup.exe, the mouse disappears from the list, and the physical mouse stops tracking. (to fix i have to uncheck mice only and then uncheck the filter)


----------



## qsxcv

never mind, 


Baardaap said:


> Option 1: Use windows test mode
> 
> 1. On non test mode: install the normal 1khz driver (hidusbf.sys) from hidusbf.zip with setup.exe, downclock your mouse to 64 or 32 and check if that works.
> 2. switch to test mode and unplug your mouse, copy and paste hidusbf.sys from hidusbfn.zip (warning: different zip than first step) to C:/windows/system32/drivers and overwrite
> 3. plug your mouse back in and use setup.exe to set it too 1000hz and click restart. Now check, it should be 1000hz


this worked for me together with attached file from
https://www.overclock.net/forum/27946028-post591.html

mousetester plots from my laptop aren't too pretty unfortunately
[email protected]:


----------



## SweetLow

qsxcv said:


> doesn't work with my laptop (win10 1903)
> downclocking works but my wmo isn't going above 125hz





qsxcv said:


> with attached file from
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/27946028-post591.html


But files are identical in both places. Something strange because you can downclock. I will try to setup on my 1809 from zero once again, but i don't remember any problem when i did this first time...


----------



## knowom

Any idea if this works with game controllers as well? I know it has options for other USB devices, but would it actually increasing polling rate on a USB game controller? I've got a Elecom wireless game controller with auto fire on it so that could be interesting if it bumps up the polling rate and makes the auto fire quicker in turn. Would probably also smooth out the analog sticks if it works I'd think as well.


----------



## SweetLow

This question already answered few times:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-70.html#post26493595
But as with any overclocking it can be useful, useless or malicious depending on what you are trying to overclock.


----------



## SweetLow

qsxcv said:


> https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf doesn't work with my laptop (win10 1903)
> downclocking works but my wmo isn't going above 125hz


Ok, i rechecked setup procedure once again on Windows 10 x64 1809 - no reboots needed and without any problems, of course.
The last one that i can do to help is description of results of setup stages:
0. Disable Secure Boot (or make equivalent registry changes).

1. Unzip hidusbf.zip and run setup.exe. On modern Windows you will have prompt for privileges elevation.

2. "Install Service" button. Two things happen:
a. hidusbf.sys is copied to %windir%\system32\drivers
b. Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\hidusbf\ is created (or updated).

3. "Filter On Device" checkbox:
"hidusbf" string (the name of service) is added to registry parameter HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\%DeviceInstanceID%\LowerFilters

4. "Restart" button:
All previous changes are applied. hidusbf.sys is loaded, executed and remains in memory. If you have "died" device in this point - see the 0., 2. or pay attention to the color of line.
If you can downclock device - then hidusbf.sys is working as expected, but some of the overclocking is not possible on recent Windows 10 versions due to restriction in system files (usbport.sys and usbxhci.sys) - drivers of USB controllers:
a. Low Speed devices over 125 Hz
b. Low and Full Speed devices over 1000 Hz (on USB3.x controller and Windows 8+)

5. Running atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys with elevated privileges:
this patches images of usbport.sys and usbxhci.sys in memory to allow all possible overclocking. But to apply result you shall restart device once again. atsiv driver (embedded into atsiv.exe) is extracted, loaded, executed and remains in memory. hidusbfp.sys is loaded, executed and unloaded.

P.S. And yes, i know how to unload atsiv driver.
P.P.S. Setup is enhanced to check the presence of driver service when "Filter On Device" is set (i.e. 2. performed before 3.)


----------



## X7SHaDe

For some reason, I was able to use overclocking on Windows 1903 without test mode, and even without sweetlow's hidusbf.dll and by only using hidusbf.dll atsiv method. I think the overclock gets loaded into memory without accessing the driver itself.

I'm not yet able to reproduce but here's the steps anyway.

1.) Enable Testsigning (this is temporary only)

2.) Install the new drivers (1000 hz version first? just to check if this really works) for 1903 and setup atsiv too, but do not load atsiv, just prepare the task scheduler to launch atsiv for the next reboot.

3.) Set your desired polling rate.

4.) Verify that it works and then reinstall the "nopatch" driver.

5.) Disable testsigning.

6.) Reboot.

These steps enabled me to retain the overclocked polling rate, but I think if I try to change it again, the overclock will be disabled because I only have the "nopatch" driver now.


----------



## SweetLow

X7SHaDe said:


> These steps enabled me to retain the overclocked polling rate, but I think if I try to change it again, the overclock will be disabled because I only have the "nopatch" driver now.


If you carefully read description just about your post then you have to understand that all signed versions of hidusbf.sys are actually "nopatch" versions on modern windows 10.


----------



## WMOman

Im moving from windows 7 to 10 soon because they are abandoning it and im also buying a ryzen 9.

The problem is I don't know how things are in windows 10 in order to oc my wmo to 500hz without test mode. Can it be done?

I cannot read 63 pages.

I have also found this guide, is it legit?

https://github.com/vadash/1000hz


----------



## X7SHaDe

atsiv method broken on latest windows build (18945 - 1907). Can downclock but no overclock. The attached file is a zip of usbport.sys and USBXHCI.sys. File sizes larger than 1903


----------



## SweetLow

X7SHaDe said:


> atsiv method broken on latest windows build (18945 - 1907)


Ok. I will check this now but if the MS code has changed, then I can probably fix it only after two weeks.
P.S. usbxhci.sys was changed


----------



## Ultimauser

How can i check if my mouse supports ocing? I have an issue with a4 custom driver which seems to block refresh rates highet than 145. And cheapest possible logi with stock win 10 driver oces surprisingly good so its not the fault of pc i think.


----------



## SweetLow

X7SHaDe said:


> atsiv method broken on latest windows build (18945 - 1907). Can downclock but no overclock. The attached file is a zip of usbport.sys and USBXHCI.sys. File sizes larger than 1903


Ok, test version for this build.


----------



## SweetLow

Ok, little guide - how to completely unload atsiv (its driver) after using.

https://github.com/LordOfMice/Tools/blob/master/atsiv.zip

In archive you will find the real atsiv's drivers (which are just incorporated in atsiv.exe - but can be extracted).
You have to (all with elevated rights)
0. Copy atsiv.sys to any folder, but the usual path for drivers is %windir%\system32\drivers (only once)
1. Create service for driver (only once):
sc create atsiv type= kernel start= demand binpath= system32\Drivers\atsiv.sys
(spaces are MATTER). The example is in Create_Service.cmd
2. then you can start and stop this service (and load atsiv.sys in & unload it from memory) by usual way in any time:
sc start atsiv
sc stop atsiv

So to load atsiv, then load and unload hidusbfp and then unload atsiv:
sc start atsiv
atsiv.exe /f d:\path\hidusbfp.sys
atsiv.exe /u hidusbfp.sys
sc stop atsiv

Hope this help.

pwd to internal archive is my exact nickname


----------



## lightwalkerr

Sorry for my english, I use google translator
For several days now I can’t accelerate the mouse to 500hz. After reading many posts on this forum, I could not find the answer.
I have Windows 7 7601 x64. Mouse: WMO 1.1. I'm trying to overclock the mouse on USB 2.0 and 3.0 but all to no avail. Above 125hz does not accelerate. Can only lower to 31hz and 62hz. Tell me pls the actual ways to solve overclocking to 500hz.

update: After a few hours of searching, I found advice to remove the USB HUB 3.0 driver. The mouse disconnected, usb ports stopped working. Within 5 minutes, all drivers (except 3.0) were installed and everything worked.


----------



## qsxcv

yay 8khz working again.

info and my procedure (i'm not sure what's actually necessary, but this worked for me without much effort)
0. my laptop is on win 10, version 1903, os build 18917.1000
1. enable test signing
run command prompt as administrator, then run
Bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING ON 
reboot
2. download hidusb.zip from https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbf.zip
download hidusbfn.zip from


SweetLow said:


> Ok, test version for this build.


unzip both
3. run hidusb\Driver\Setup.exe
make sure "Filter on Device" is unchecked for now.
click "Install Service"
close it
4. in hidusbfn\DRIVER\AMD64, copy hidusbf.sys to C:\Windows\System32\drivers
replace existing file.
5. open Setup.exe again. check "Filter on Device", set the rate, and click restart
6. ???
7. profit


----------



## charlieputh

does the overclock work on model o- ?
and final mouse air 58
thanks!


----------



## qsxcv

it's basically not worth it to do on any mice except for mlt04 ones, and ones with firmware designed to accommodate for this


----------



## sweets3450

*sweets3450*



qsxcv said:


> 7. profit


These steps worked for me! However is there a version coming out that doesn't require Test Mode to be on at all times?

My intellimouse optical seems to be limited to 1400hz according to the mouse rate checker


----------



## qsxcv

keeping test mode on isn't too big a deal right?

can you check with mousetester? do a fairly rapid swipe and select Plot Type: Interval vs. Time


----------



## sweets3450

Am I doing this right? Using 4-8k hz drivers and MouseTester v1.5. Set to 62/8k hz


----------



## SweetLow

sweets3450 said:


> However is there a version coming out that doesn't require Test Mode to be on at all times?


I like THIS question in THIS thread!



sweets3450 said:


> Am I doing this right?


Yes. But very slow. Move faster.


----------



## 508859

qsxcv said:


> keeping test mode on isn't too big a deal right?
> 
> can you check with mousetester? do a fairly rapid swipe and select Plot Type: Interval vs. Time


some games/anti-cheats will not run if you enable test mode, everything protected by battleye for example - pubg, arma 2, day-z, h1z1, planetside, r6, fortnite and some other garbage


----------



## sweets3450

In the graphs above, I made one swipe as fast as I physically could. Is the graph indicating I moved the mouse very slowly somehow? Perhaps that's an indicator it's not working properly at 8khz?

Here is roughly the same movement at 500hz


----------



## qsxcv

maybe it will still work with test mode off. i dont know.

i think 4/8khz is working properly for you but your computer doesnt like to make nice plots.


----------



## sweets3450

Thanks for putting this utility together I really appreciate it! I love my intellimouse and this lets me use it for any modern game. Thank you all!


----------



## SweetLow

JFYI:
Deprecation of Software Publisher Certificates, Commercial Release Certificates, and Commercial Test Certificates

>Q. What is the expiration schedule of the trusted cross-certificates?
>...
>A. 4/15/2021
>
>Q. Is there a way to run production driver packages without exposing it to Microsoft?
>A. No, all production driver packages must be submitted to, and signed by Microsoft.
>
>Q. Does every new Production version of a driver package need to be signed by Microsoft?
>A. Yes, every time a Production level driver package is rebuilt, it must be signed by Microsoft.
>
>Q. Starting in 2021, will Microsoft be the sole provider of production kernel mode code signatures?
>A. Yes.
>
>Q. What will happen to my existing signed driver packages?
>A. As long as driver packages are timestamped before the expiration date of the intermediate certificate, they will continue working.


----------



## Defrag82

Has anyone got this working with Windows 10 1903 (OS Build 18362)? 

I had it working & loading without test mode via the atsiv method, but the latest windows update broke the driver again


----------



## SweetLow

Defrag82 said:


> but the latest windows update broke the driver again


Then you have to know what you have to do.


----------



## Defrag82

I actually don't!

Is there a working version somewhere? I've had a look at both threads and it's not obvious to me. Thanks!


----------



## SweetLow

Defrag82 said:


> I actually don't!


Then it's time to read README:
"USBPORT.SYS/USBXHCI.SYS ... simply too new and so unknown to the program."
Then take one logical step - why are these new files unknown to program?


----------



## Defrag82

I know the driver will fail when USBPORT.SYS/USBXHCI.SYS are new/unknown to the driver, I'm just asking if there's an version of the driver that works with the latest version of Windows 10. It's often difficult to tell what version people should be using or whether any given version of Windows is supported.

If you want me to do something (like provide you with the new versions of the files) then please tell me. 

I have no idea if you already have them or are working on a fix, or whether I can help in another way.


----------



## SweetLow

Defrag82 said:


> If you want me to do something (like provide you with the new versions of the files) then please tell me.


Yes. That is what i want.


----------



## taggerinc

*I tried this but got inconsistent polling rates.*

This is mostly an FYI for anyone else that has similar hardware. But if anyone has anything they could suggest to get it to run at a consistent 1000. I'd appreciate it.

System is Win 7 pro x64.
Amd 1800x
Microsoft Sidewinder X5 (yes it's old)

I didn't know what the default polling rate was.
So I tested with the Mouserate.exe.
The polling rate was steady at 500 with little variation.
I'm happy that my existing driver is running at 500. I was afraid that since it was old that it would be slower than that.

I installed Hidusb. (Not the Hidusb-FN version.)
It installed fine. Windows did not ask for or indicate the need to install the certificate.

I turned the filter on, and set it to 1000. 
The AVERAGE polling rate did go to 999. (1000 effectively)
But the polling rate varied widely from 200-999. Seemingly jumping up and down for no apparent reason.
I turned the filter off and repeated the test several times.

With the filter off, using the default driver the polling rate was steady and varied very little from the average 499.
With the filter on and set to 1000, the polling rate swung wildly from 200-999. But the avg still showed 999.
I tried setting the filter to 500 just to see what would happen. Again the avg was 499 but the rate swung wildly through a range of 100-499.

The MS sidewinder mouse came with it's own driver and software. So maybe the two aren't compatible. And I did not install or use the certificate so maybe that was an issue as well.
I considered that it's an old mouse so may be mouse itself couldn't handle the 1000 rate, but it does 500 with it's MS driver very consistently and was inconsistent with the custom driver at both 1000 and 500.

So I'm still using the default driver.
I am interested in finding out if my gaming experience would improve if I was able to go from 500 to a steady 1000. But that may not be possible with this mouse.

Thanks for the files. I appreciate the effort that went into making them.


----------



## SweetLow

taggerinc said:


> So I tested with the Mouserate.exe.


Just following links in sticky thread of Mice subforum:
>MouseTester Software Reoloaded: The go-to utility of this subforum for recording and analyzing everything performance-related in a mouse. Encompasses all functionalities found in Enotus (and does all of them better), with "x vs y" plot replacing MSpaint and MouseMovementRecorder for angle-snapping tests and 1x1 count tests respectively.


----------



## Joel Burton

I also can't get it to work with 1903 - I can send you those files SweetLow if you need? Don't really want to retire my IMO but it's looking more and more likely. PM


----------



## SweetLow

Joel Burton said:


> I also can't get it to work with 1903 - I can send you those files SweetLow if you need?


And what prevented you from doing this?


----------



## Joel Burton

SweetLow said:


> And what prevented you from doing this?


I sent you the files.


----------



## Defrag82

SweetLow said:


> And what prevented you from doing this?


 He probably thought you already had them, too. 

If you had replied "I don't have the latest files so I can't work on a fix. Can you send me the files for Windows version 1903, please?" I would've sent them right over . Instead, you posted something oblique, and then when I asked a reasonable question, you followed up with something that sounded fairly sarcastic ("it's time to read README.txt"). 

There's no easy way to know if you've got the files you need & are working on a fix. Maybe that could be helpful if you edit it into the OP along with as of yet unsupported OS versions?

Anyway, I hope you take this constructive criticism in the spirit in which it was intended, and thank you once more for giving my WMO years of extra life


----------



## SweetLow

Joel Burton said:


> I sent you the files.


USBXHCI.SYS is definitely NOT 1903 version but some update (18362.207). I will check it.



Defrag82 said:


> He probably thought you already had them, too.
> 
> If you had replied "I don't have the latest files so I can't work on a fix. Can you send me the files for Windows version 1903, please?" I would've sent them right over . Instead, you posted something oblique, and then when I asked a reasonable question, you followed up with something that sounded fairly sarcastic ("it's time to read README.txt").
> 
> There's no easy way to know if you've got the files you need & are working on a fix. Maybe that could be helpful if you edit it into the OP along with as of yet unsupported OS versions?
> 
> Anyway, I hope you take this constructive criticism in the spirit in which it was intended, and thank you once more for giving my WMO years of extra life


It's all OK, but
1. All versions are supported (and the latest checked version is clearly described in github commits) - except in some cases the latest one that i still don't have.
2. And more important - i'm not active user of windows 10 right now, so you are the one who NEED help, not i am. It's just hobby for me, not work.
3. And if you read this topic you will find that people just sent me the newest files - without long discussions.
P.S. But i will update the first post with the latest checked versions. You are right, this is much easier for somebody to isolate problem himself.


----------



## SweetLow

Joel Burton said:


> I sent you the files.


In this (10.0.18362.207) version nothing is changed from original Windows 10 1903 (10.0.18362.1) version.


----------



## Joel Burton

SweetLow said:


> In this (10.0.18362.207) version nothing is changed from original Windows 10 1903 (10.0.18362.1) version.



So are you saying there's no reason it shouldn't work? If so I'm super stuck cause I feel like I've tried everything.


----------



## mikesn

Joel Burton said:


> So are you saying there's no reason it shouldn't work? If so I'm super stuck cause I feel like I've tried everything.


Yah, not working for me either on the latest version of Windows 10.

edit: nevermind, is working.


----------



## Defrag82

The table in OP is very useful, nice!


----------



## SweetLow

Joel Burton said:


> So are you saying there's no reason it shouldn't work? If so I'm super stuck cause I feel like I've tried everything.


Yes. But i never seen you really said anything about what do you mean "tried everything". The "nothing" and "everything" are useless meaningless words.


----------



## Joel Burton

SweetLow said:


> Yes. But i never seen you really said anything about what do you mean "tried everything". The "nothing" and "everything" are useless meaningless words.


Well I'm still using atsiv method and have tried a variation of different hidusbf files, however I just can't seem to get past 125hz (will still downclock). I'm not sure what exact details I need to provide, but if anyone has any suggestion it's appreciated.


----------



## SweetLow

Joel Burton said:


> Well I'm still using atsiv method and have tried a variation of different hidusbf files, however I just can't seem to get past 125hz (will still downclock). I'm not sure what exact details I need to provide, but if anyone has any suggestion it's appreciated.


>will still downclock
Ok. If you really can downclock than you have working driver.
>using atsiv method
And what do you received when try hidusbfp.sys loading?


----------



## Joel Burton

SweetLow said:


> >will still downclock
> Ok. If you really can downclock than you have working driver.
> >using atsiv method
> And what do you received when try hidusbfp.sys loading?



So I have my atsiv setup to run on startup with Task Scheduler, but if I load the driver manually I get: 'Operation completed successfully'.
I've not yet tried disabling secure boot but I feel doubtful it would makea difference.


----------



## SweetLow

Joel Burton said:


> So I have my atsiv setup to run on startup with Task Scheduler, but if I load the driver manually I get: 'Operation completed successfully'.
> I've not yet tried disabling secure boot but I feel doubtful it would makea difference.


>if I load the driver manually I get: 'Operation completed successfully'.
what??? it's impossible to have SUCH message on hidusbf*P*.sys loading through atsiv.exe.



Code:


Atsiv v1.01 - Windows driver loader
Copyright 2007 Linchpin Labs and OSR
All Rights Reserved

Attempting to start driver D:\TOOLS\ATSIV\hidusbfp.sys
[b]Error 0xc0000001, operation failed[/b]

That is what expected.


----------



## Joel Burton

SweetLow said:


> >if I load the driver manually I get: 'Operation completed successfully'.
> what??? it's impossible to have SUCH message on hidusbf*P*.sys loading through atsiv.exe.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Atsiv v1.01 - Windows driver loader
> Copyright 2007 Linchpin Labs and OSR
> All Rights Reserved
> 
> Attempting to start driver D:\TOOLS\ATSIV\hidusbfp.sys
> [B]Error 0xc0000001, operation failed[/B]
> 
> That is what expected.



Ah sorry, my mistake, yes you're correct. Same result ^


----------



## Defrag82

I've dropped back to test mode on Windows 10 x64 1903 version 18362.418 and my WMO is working again at 1000hz (using https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbfn.zip). 



Couldn't get the atsiv method working again without test mode, but will keep trying.


----------



## SweetLow

Defrag82 said:


> I've dropped back to test mode on Windows 10 x64 1903 version 18362.418 and my WMO is working again at 1000hz (using https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbfn.zip).
> 
> Couldn't get the atsiv method working again without test mode, but will keep trying.


>I've dropped back to test mode on Windows 10 x64 1903 version 18362.418 and my WMO is working again at 1000hz
As i already said about such situation - the code inside hidusbf.sys and hidusbfp.sys responsible for patching is identical.

>Couldn't get the atsiv method working again without test mode, but will keep trying.
1. Look at the my log above. You shall have exactly the same response. And will be better for you and *Joel Burton* to send YOUR logs and don't send "i have the same result". Screenshots and logs are definitely better then words "I did all right but nothing is working."
2. If your REALLY ready for isolation of root of the problem in your system i can help. BUT! I (as probably all other people) really don’t like spending my time and not even getting any reaction in return.


----------



## Joel Burton

SweetLow said:


> >I've dropped back to test mode on Windows 10 x64 1903 version 18362.418 and my WMO is working again at 1000hz
> As i already said about such situation - the code inside hidusbf.sys and hidusbfp.sys responsible for patching is identical.
> 
> >Couldn't get the atsiv method working again without test mode, but will keep trying.
> 1. Look at the my log above. You shall have exactly the same response. And will be better for you and *Joel Burton* to send YOUR logs and don't send "i have the same result". Screenshots and logs are definitely better then words "I did all right but nothing is working."
> 2. If your REALLY ready for isolation of root of the problem in your system i can help. BUT! I (as probably all other people) really don’t like spending my time and not even getting any reaction in return.



Screenshot for mine. Have also PM'd you.


----------



## SweetLow

Joel Burton said:


> Screenshot for mine. Have also PM'd you.


Looks like your really try to load hidusbfp and (visually) nothing prevents to do so. Ok. If the next step (go to setup.exe and restart your mouse there with higher rate) isn't working then:
1. I will give your debug version of hidusbfp.sys some time later and describe what you have to do with it.
2. Check USB controller and its driver file (name and version) you are using for your mouse (the last addition to OP).


----------



## Joel Burton

SweetLow said:


> Looks like your really try to load hidusbfp and (visually) nothing prevents to do so. Ok. If the next step (go to setup.exe and restart your mouse there with higher rate) isn't working then:
> 1. I will give your debug version of hidusbfp.sys some time later and describe what you have to do with it.
> 2. Check USB controller and its driver file (name and version) you are using for your mouse (the last addition to OP).


I have finally figured out what was wrong!
So my mouse despite being plugged into normal USB (no hub) - was going through a different xhci driver (asmtxhci.sys) which wasn't being recognised. I have since swapped some of my peripherals around at the back of my PC, ensuring the mouse was operating through USBXHCI.sys and now it looks like I'm overclock easy.

Thanks Sweetlow for the troubleshooting/help.
Cheers


----------



## SweetLow

Joel Burton said:


> Thanks Sweetlow for the troubleshooting/help.
> Cheers


Nice to hear that. 
P.S. My offer to *Defrag82* is still open, of course.


----------



## bin kk

*500hz limit*

https://github.com/MineSweeper73/1000Hz-Polling-Hack-1903


The overclocking was successful as described above link, but there's a problem.

Why does my mouse only apply to 500 Hz?


Even if I set it at 1000 Hz, it works at 500 Hz.

I don't know if my mouse is the problem or my computer is the problem.
(windows 10 1903, usb 2.0 vertical mouse)


----------



## SweetLow

bin kk said:


> I don't know if my mouse is the problem or my computer is the problem.


Mouse with very high probability.


----------



## 1ms_hand2eye

Great thread! https://danluu.com/keyboard-latency/ benchmarks claim that the Apple II measured the lowest input device -> on screen latency. Thoughts? These tests claim lower latency is possible today than Dan measured in the Apple II: https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync ... ettings/3/

a) Can one have the lowest latency computer to date using the latest hardware?
b) What is the lowest latency hardware, in your view?

Secondly, there are claims of optical keyboard switches being the lowest latency. I'm trying to replace my mechanical keyboard's switches with the lowest latency - but even after asking manufacturers it is hard to get claims & benchmarks. Few seem to care about determining keyboard switch latency. Thoughts on which are the lowest? And yes, I'll be setting the keyboard to 1ms polling - and currently trying to determine how it scans the keys (some scanning methods seem to make polling 'per key' a lot more than 1ms).

Thirdly, testers now seem to concur that the top bluetooth & wired mice are the same latency? Do you concur? If so, then what do you think is the lowest latency (in sensor & clicker) *wired* mouse?

Fourthly, is there any evidence USB4 will bring lower latency? I haven't seen any.

Fifth, Dan seems to be claiming that the latency in modern computers is partially coming from the components between the screen & input devices. Do we have any accurate measurements of that part of the path? I don't see how it (motherboard, CPU, GPU, RAM) would cause more than 1ms latency (not including heavy processing needed to draw the graphics for a game, or something - I'm just talking about button presses and cursor movement).

Sixth, anyone here overclocking to 2000Hz+ on Linux? 

Seventh, do you know if you can overclock the polling rate of an Apple magic trackpad - or any other top trackpads? I've had trouble finding any info on increasing the polling rate of trackpads.

Thanks - this is one of the best low latency threads on the web right now!


----------



## SweetLow

1ms_hand2eye said:


> Great thread!


First of all, the low latency for the clicks has *very low importance*. Much more important is low dispersion. And luckily overclocking reduces the last.

>Secondly, there are claims of optical keyboard switches being the lowest latency. 
Right hardware has zero latency in any case:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1411332-mouse-button-lag-comparison-61.html#post24927320
My dialog with M1st.

>Fourthly, is there any evidence USB4 will bring lower latency? I haven't seen any.
1. There is no such thing as USB4. At all.
2. There is no such thing as USB3 input devices.
3. USB2.0 (High Speed) input devices are *very* rare beasts:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...did-8khz-polling-ultra-low-latency-mouse.html
Literally nothing to talk about.

>Fifth, Dan seems to be claiming that the latency in modern computers is partially coming from the components between the screen & input devices. 
Yes, of course.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1550666-usb-polling-precision.html
But don't trust all that you will read there  :
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...ling-precision-post25575037.html#post25575037
My dialog with HAGGARD and VolsAndJezuz

>Sixth, anyone here overclocking to 2000Hz+ on Linux?
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...ard-overclocking-2000-hz-11.html#post24912343
and my answers below

>Seventh, do you know if you can overclock the polling rate of an Apple magic trackpad - or any other top trackpads? I've had trouble finding any info on increasing the polling rate of trackpads.
RTFM once again - what can be overclocked.

and JFYI:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1607990-click-latencies-compiled-38.html#post28122028
Good reading about "latency".

P.S. Good post for links to it


----------



## click4dylan

Is there any way to get > 1000 Hz working on Windows 7? I can only get 1000Hz working but no more


----------



## 1ms_hand2eye

SweetLow said:


> First of all, the low latency for the clicks has *very low importance*. Much more important is low dispersion. And luckily overclocking reduces the last.
> 
> >Secondly, there are claims of optical keyboard switches being the lowest latency.
> Right hardware has zero latency in any case:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1411332-mouse-button-lag-comparison-61.html#post24927320
> My dialog with M1st.
> 
> >Fourthly, is there any evidence USB4 will bring lower latency? I haven't seen any.
> 1. There is no such thing as USB4. At all.
> 2. There is no such thing as USB3 input devices.
> 3. USB2.0 (High Speed) input devices are *very* rare beasts:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...did-8khz-polling-ultra-low-latency-mouse.html
> Literally nothing to talk about.
> 
> >Fifth, Dan seems to be claiming that the latency in modern computers is partially coming from the components between the screen & input devices.
> Yes, of course.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1550666-usb-polling-precision.html
> But don't trust all that you will read there  :
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...ling-precision-post25575037.html#post25575037
> My dialog with HAGGARD and VolsAndJezuz
> 
> >Sixth, anyone here overclocking to 2000Hz+ on Linux?
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...ard-overclocking-2000-hz-11.html#post24912343
> and my answers below
> 
> >Seventh, do you know if you can overclock the polling rate of an Apple magic trackpad - or any other top trackpads? I've had trouble finding any info on increasing the polling rate of trackpads.
> RTFM once again - what can be overclocked.
> 
> and JFYI:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1607990-click-latencies-compiled-38.html#post28122028
> Good reading about "latency".
> 
> P.S. Good post for links to it


Thanks for that! For optical switch latency, I was talking about keyboards, not mice... Same situation as mice? Should I switch my mechanical keyboard switches for optimal ones? 

After a bit more research, it seems like: if we used the lowest latency components, then 90+% of the latency will actually come from the display itself. Would you agree?
CRTs don't seem to have this problem, so should we be able to demonstrate <5ms of latency from hand to display using a CRT? It is unfortunate that so much latency was introduced in the obsoletion of CRTs!

Finding VA and IPS displays that run at 250hz and look good enough to be worth it are still hard to find.


----------



## SweetLow

click4dylan said:


> Is there any way to get > 1000 Hz working on Windows 7? I can only get 1000Hz working but no more


Yes in general. BUT!
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...e-hard-overclocking-2000-hz.html#post24847533
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...hard-overclocking-2000-hz-3.html#post24849961
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-30.html#post25457764
The last offer is still actual 
And yes, i found the point that allows Low to Full Speed overclocking (in intel driver, of course) since. But not the Low&Full to High, so now it is impossible still.


----------



## SweetLow

1ms_hand2eye said:


> Thanks for that! For optical switch latency, I was talking about keyboards, not mice... Same situation as mice? Should I switch my mechanical keyboard switches for optimal ones?
> 
> After a bit more research, it seems like: if we used the lowest latency components, then 90+% of the latency will actually come from the display itself. Would you agree?
> CRTs don't seem to have this problem, so should we be able to demonstrate <5ms of latency from hand to display using a CRT? It is unfortunate that so much latency was introduced in the obsoletion of CRTs!
> 
> Finding VA and IPS displays that run at 250hz and look good enough to be worth it are still hard to find.


>For optical switch latency, I was talking about keyboards, not mice
And i was talking about input devices as whole.

>if we used the lowest latency components, then 90+% of the latency will actually come from the display itself
I can clarify - all important latency came from display (if you exclude network latencies in some cases). But not display itself only but display subsystem.

>CRTs don't seem to have this problem, 
Of course they have some latency. It usually is less than LCD on equal rate but non zero in any case.

>so should we be able to demonstrate <5ms of latency from hand to display using a CRT?
No (except allowing tearing in some cases).

P.S. Display latencies are definitely off topic for this thread, IMHO.


----------



## Nilizum

I just want to chime in here that some games don't like polling rates that are too high. Destiny 2 did not like 1000hz. Had to set it to 500. Outer Worlds did not like 1000hz, had to set it to 500. Some games (forgot names) reported to have 250hz as stable. Data loss in terms of movement tracked being skipped happens in those cases. I will say that 1000hz does look a bit smoother than 500hz on a high refresh rate panel (240), but high polling rate is not worth the sacrifice of stability in my experience.

The best thing anyone can do is physically measure the effects of their polling rates on different game environments to see if a higher polling rate is detrimental or not to their tracking before jumping on the high polling rate bandwagon.


----------



## NDUS

Nilizum said:


> [game] did not like 1000hz. Had to set it to 500.


what are you referring to specifically? what adverse outcome happened when the polling rate was set to 1000hz in these games? i've played both of them with 1000hz mice and experienced no issues


----------



## SweetLow

Well, yesterday was solved the mysterious (for me) problem when hidusbfp.sys loading through atsiv give no results when visually all looks like equal to success. As i expected the answer is so simple that i never realized that somebody can make such simple mistake - try to load hidusbfp.sys for different processor architecture, i.e. x86 version for x64 processor&OS for example. But this is real. 
Unfortunately the error messages from atsiv.exe are identical in both cases (right and wrong).
Problem can be solved. I can rewrite hidusbfp so it will return real success instead of predefined error but in this case it must be unloaded by atsiv explicitly after loading or hidusbfp remains in memory. Of course, this is not the big problem. I can say this is not problem at all - but reread the beginning of the post!
And JFYI:
32, x86, IA-32, i386, i686 - this is synonyms in the world of Wintel and defines "32 bit Intel compatible processor"
64(now, as Itanium is dead), x64, x86-64, AMD64, EM64T - ... defines "64 bit AMD compatible processor working on 64 bit OS"
Why did i choose "AMD64" for the last one? Because Microsoft chose exactly that.
P.S. The lesson (once again) for me is simple (and well known for any teacher): something obvious to you is not obvious to someone else.
P.P.S. 
>I can rewrite hidusbfp so it will return real success instead of predefined error
And i really did it:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...ard-overclocking-2000-hz-77.html#post28477592


----------



## Aventadoor

Does USB overclocking work on W10 anymore?
I tried again with my IME 3.0 with no success... 500-1000hz that is


----------



## SweetLow

Aventadoor said:


> Does USB overclocking work on W10 anymore?


There is no such thing as W10 (at all). But there are such things as W10s definitely. What are you talking about?


----------



## Aventadoor

Huh, sry I dont do drugs man. 
W10 = Windows 10?


----------



## SweetLow

Aventadoor said:


> W10 = Windows 10?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_10_version_history

Once again, what are you talking about?



Aventadoor said:


> Huh, sry I dont do drugs man.


I think something to stimulate cerebral circulation would definitely not hurt


----------



## Aventadoor

W10 1909

I run W10 in test mode -> Go into "Setup" -> Filter on Device -> 500/1000Hz -> Press "Restart" -> Press "Close".
Nothing seems to happen, still around 125hz.


----------



## SweetLow

Aventadoor said:


> W10 1909
> 
> I run W10 in test mode -> Go into "Setup" -> Filter on Device -> 500/1000Hz -> Press "Restart" -> Press "Close".
> Nothing seems to happen, still around 125hz.


This is much better. 
1. Use the latest hidusbfn.zip
2. Read the end of the first post. The last P.S.


----------



## Aventadoor

Still cant make it work.

My PC does not have "Secure Boot", atleast I cant find it Bios or in security settings.
Mice is connected to a xHCI VIA USB 3.0 USB port(same as in the guide's screenshot), so I dont need that other Hidusbfn.zip?


----------



## SweetLow

Aventadoor said:


> Still cant make it work.
> 
> My PC does not have "Secure Boot", atleast I cant find it Bios or in security settings.
> Mice is connected to a xHCI VIA USB 3.0 USB port(same as in the guide's screenshot), so I dont need that other Hidusbfn.zip?


It is not information related to the last post scriptum. There is described something else.


----------



## Flickspeed

@SweetLow

Thanks for the patch but I am having a hard time understanding which package to use in my case. The readme and explanation is hard to understand. I used to use your patches until 1809. but since getting a new board and switching to windows 1903 I am unable to use them. Can you please explain to me which package I should use in my case and how. Here are all the details you need:

Windows 10 x64: upgraded from 1809 -> 1903 -> 1909
Board chipset: Z370
Secure Boot: Off

3.0 USB PORT: 
Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 1.0 (Microsoft)
Generic USB xHCI Host Controller 
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF&SUBSYS_A2AF1849&REV_00
Driver Version: 10.0.18362.207

Target Hz: 500 or 1000
Mouse: OC capable MX 518

Need the solution compatible with Faceit Anticheat

Copy ID dump:

Device:
"USB\VID_046D&PID_C01E\5&222E27AA&0&7"
"USB\VID_046D&PID_C01E&REV_2200"
"USB\VID_046D&PID_C01E"
Name: USB Input Device
Driver: HidUsb
Binary: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys
Path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys
Version: 10.0.18362.175 (WinBuild.160101.0800)
BusSpeed: 0
bInterval: 10

Controller:
"PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF&SUBSYS_A2AF1849&REV_00\3&11583659&0&A0"
"PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF&SUBSYS_A2AF1849&REV_00"
"PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF&SUBSYS_A2AF1849"
"PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF&CC_0C0330"
"PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF&CC_0C03"
Name: USB xHCI Compliant Host Controller - Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 1.0 (Microsoft)
Driver: USBXHCI
Binary: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\USBXHCI.SYS
Path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\USBXHCI.SYS
Version: 10.0.18362.1 (WinBuild.160101.0800)

copy id dump after INSTALL SERVICE

Device:
"USB\VID_046D&PID_C01E\5&222E27AA&0&7"
"USB\VID_046D&PID_C01E&REV_2200"
"USB\VID_046D&PID_C01E"
Name: USB Input Device
Driver: HidUsb
Binary: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys
Path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys
Version: 10.0.18362.175 (WinBuild.160101.0800)
Binary: HIDUSBF.SYS
Path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\HIDUSBF.SYS
Version: 1.2.0.0
LowerFilters: hidusbf
BusSpeed: 0
bInterval: 2
Overrided.bInterval: 2

Controller:
"PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF&SUBSYS_A2AF1849&REV_00\3&11583659&0&A0"
"PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF&SUBSYS_A2AF1849&REV_00"
"PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF&SUBSYS_A2AF1849"
"PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF&CC_0C0330"
"PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A2AF&CC_0C03"
Name: USB xHCI Compliant Host Controller - Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 1.0 (Microsoft)
Driver: USBXHCI
Binary: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\USBXHCI.SYS
Path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\USBXHCI.SYS
Version: 10.0.18362.1 (WinBuild.160101.0800)

I kinda understood that I need hidusbfn but what does that mean and how to use it is still a mystery, does it mean I need both the setup.exe and some files from hidusbfn, if yes where to put those files... Overall I cant find any step by step instructions for the hidusbfn method.. Also what is this Intel folder among the other 1khz 2-4khz and 8khz folders?

UPDATE: here is what I tried

Added hidusbf.sys from \hidusbfn\DRIVER\AMD64\Intel to \hidusbf\DRIVER\AMD64\
Ran Setup.exe from \hidusbf\DRIVER\
Ticked filter on installed service 500Hz.
restart

Mouse went into "with problems" section.

Ran from task scheduler the following script:

@Echo off
start C:\atsiv\atsiv.exe -f C:\atsiv\hidusbfp.sys (took hidusbfp.sys from hidusbfn\PATCH\AMD64\Intel folder)
start C:\atsiv\devcon.exe restart *VID_046D*

Mouse still missing and still in with problems section. need to use a different mouse to operate. What am I doing wrong? Tried with the 1k driver instead of intel same thing.

When I use the standard 1K driver from the Hidusbf package mouse doesn't go into with problems section but stuck on 127 Hz.


----------



## SweetLow

Flickspeed said:


> @SweetLow
> UPDATE: here is what I tried


>Can you please explain to me which package I should use in my case and how
ordinary github version

>Also what is this Intel folder among the other 1khz 2-4khz and 8khz folders?
>hidusbfn\DRIVER\AMD64\Intel
>hidusbfn\PATCH\AMD64\Intel
This is not the driver for Intel processor, this is the driver for Intel driver. Not your case.

>When I use the standard 1K driver from the Hidusbf package mouse doesn't go into with problems section but stuck on 127 Hz. 
But you skipped the result of main test nonetheless. It is mentioned in the first post.

>Overall I cant find any step by step instructions for the hidusbfn method
There (first post) is link to 4 (four) different step by step manuals which i "checked and approved".

>The readme and explanation is hard to understand.
Of course hard. If you skip some parts of manual for the unknown reasons...


----------



## syn0s

I've also had a very difficult time trying to overclock my WMO to 500hz or 1000hz over the last few days. I remember doing it a long time ago on Windows 7 (or maybe XP even) and it was quite simple back then, didn't realize that it had gotten so complicated with Windows 10.

I'll agree that the first post of this thread, as well as the guides online, are all really vague and spotty at best. I've tried the following methodology on my Windows 10 64 bit build 1903 machine:

- Remove the USB hub that I typically use for my mouse/keyboard connectivity and plug directly into USB 3.0 ports on back of motherboard. The Hub can definitely do 1000hz (I have a Corsair M45 right next to me that does 1000hz through the hub just fine using the Corsair drivers), but I removed it just to be safe.
- No antivirus or anti-cheat software installed, and my Windows Defender is turned off for now.
- This is a freshly installed and updated Windows 10 build 1903 - I've never once touched usbport.sys, usbxhci.sys, or whatever other files would live in the C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ subdirectory up until this point
- At first, I was connected to the ASMedia USB 3.0 ports/controller on my motherboard. I moved my mouse to some other ports to ensure it is on the "Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host controller" in Device Manager instead of the ASMedia one.
- For build 1903 of Windows, I understand that the .sys files need to come from the hidusbfn.zip package, instead of just the hidusbf.zip package. I downloaded both of them and extracted both of them to separate directories on my desktop
- Then I copied the hibusbf.sys from the hidusbfn.zip extracted package at the DRIVER\AMD64\1khz\ location to the DRIVER\AMD64\1khz\hidusbf.sys location from the extracted hidusbf.zip location. I also copied it to the hidusbf extracted location in the DRIVER\AMD64\hidusbf.sys location as well, just to be safe. I'm unsure if this file is used by the setup.exe program and the "Install service" button, so I put it in both locations just to be safe (the README.md nor any manual I've read specifies exactly what this file is)
- At this point, I do not think that I need to run atsiv.exe or anything like that using the hidusbfp.sys patched sys file (to my knowledge). The fact that there is a digitally signed SweetLow.CER certificate in the Desktop\hidusbf\ directory indicates to me that the certificate should be installed when the new hidusbf.sys is installed.
- I've run setup.exe from the Desktop\hidusbf\DRIVER\setup.exe location as an administrator (right click -> run as administrator).
- I select "Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical" in the list (only thing there), then click on "Filter on Device" and select 500hz or 1000hz in the drop down (or 62/31hz, either way does the same thing).
- I click Install Service, then get a security warning: it is trying to install the driver in Desktop\hidusbf\DRIVER\HIDUSBF.INF, which would include the hidusbf.sys file. I click Run to let it install.
- I then click the "Restart" button, and my mouse is disconnected from the system. I now need to plug it into another port to get it back, or just use keyboard commands to get it back.
- To fix the port, I go into Device Manager, find the mouse, right click -> Uninstall, then unplug/replug in the mouse into that port, and it goes back to 125hz.
- I also tried using the atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys method. I run the command prompt as an administrator, run atsiv.exe (which I got from the vadash package here I think: https://github.com/vadash/1000hz) using the hidusbfp.sys file from the hidusbfn.zip package (in PATCH\AMD64\1khz\hidusbfp.sys), but I'm given a 0xc0000001 Operation Failed error. I DO NOT have "test mode" turned on, and I refuse to turn it on, since the whole point of using the SweetLow.CER cert is that you don't need test mode to begin with, but I figured I'd try atsiv.exe anyways since I was desperate.
- There goes 2 hours of my life trying all of this...

I should mention that at one point I was able to select 31hz, and it was working and the mouse did NOT disconnect, however I didn't use a different method to accomplish this. I did exactly what was listed above, and I guess I just got lucky that one time? I selected 1000hz after selecting 31hz during that cycle, and tried mousetest.exe, and it reported 125hz still. Every other cycle that I attempted to install this driver (probably 10+ attempts, reboots and Device Manager removals in between) resulted in a disconnected mouse.

I've tried rebooting as well as the above process several times, using different hz selections in the drop down with no luck. I also tried the 2khz-4khz hidusbf.sys from the hidusbfn.zip package with no luck.

Here's one thing I've noticed: when the mouse DOES disconnect, I'm able to navigate into Device Manager using the keyboard, select the mouse and go to Properties, and notice it has a Code 52 in the Device Status field, which says that the driver is NOT in fact digitally signed. Here is a screenshot:










If I then navigate to the Driver tab -> Driver Details, and select the hidusbf.sys file that was installed by the setup.exe, you can also see that the file is NOT digitally signed:










After all of this, I thought "DUH, I'm an idiot, I need to INSTALL the SweetLow.CER certificate into my computer's local certificate store! That should fix it, right?

WRONG. I right click on SweetLow.CER, and choose to install the certificate, and I install it in MULTIPLE store locations, and every single time I retry this process I get the code 52. I can see that the .CER doesn't expire anytime soon, but Windows still thinks it isn't digitally signed, so it isn't "seeing" the .CER to validate it's signature.

Lastly, there is far too much documentation/confusion on what needs to happen here. For example:

- README.md in the Lordofmice github repo: https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf (I'm assuming this is SweetLow's repo)
- there's a readme.eng.txt file in the root of the hidusbfn.zip file
- There's the first page of this thread, as well as this entire thread: https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1597441-digitally-signed-sweetlow-1000hz-mouse-driver.html
- There's a link to a dead webpage: http://sweetlow.orgfree.com/hidusbf.html
- There are several other git repositories or locations, such as: https://github.com/vadash/1000hz
- Two threads on overclock.net with several replies and DOZENS of pages per thread

Much of this documentation may conflict with each other too. For example, the first page of this thread says "if you are using 1803+ then use the atsiv.exe method" but the LordOfMice/hidusbf repo README.md mentions nothing like that.

tl;dr: Honestly, if anyone else reads this thread, do yourself a favor - just go buy a 1000hz compatible mouse and call it a day, it isn't worth the struggle and pain to get this working.


----------



## SweetLow

>but I'm given a 0xc0000001 Operation Failed error
That's normal. You really did all except device restart 

>Lastly, there is far too much documentation/confusion on what needs to happen here. For example:
>README.md in the Lordofmice github repo: https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf (I'm assuming this is SweetLow's repo)
If you start reading there you definitely will come to this thread. If you start this thread you definitely will come to my repo. What is the problem?
And, of course, i responsible for my posts/info only. This is public forum, anybody can post anything.

>but the LordOfMice/hidusbf repo README.md mentions nothing like that.
But there is link to THIS THREAD with direct and clear mention about recent info, isn't it?

>Honestly, if anyone else reads this thread, do yourself a favor - just go buy a 1000hz compatible mouse and call it a day, it isn't worth the struggle and pain to get this working.
My friend, even people with VERY low computer knowings are able to install this software. How? They just read and ask help if/when have problem.


----------



## skupples

this might be a stupid question, but in the readme.eng it states -



Code:


  So, if you use program for this purpose - take drivers
  from directories DRIVER\NTX86\NOPATCH\ and DRIVER\AMD64\NOPATCH\ 
  and replace drivers from directories DRIVER\NTX86\ and DRIVER\AMD64\

can someone please confirm 

A.) the first reference is in windows & the second reference are the files you want to copy over into windows from the .zip
B.) where does this "DRIVER\" directory live? 

Thank you!

also, I've put off doing this over & over due to the overly verbose and scattered nature of the OP. I truly appreciate the effort, but I'd bet you'd get more adaptation if it was more clear & concise.


----------



## syn0s

SweetLow said:


> >but I'm given a 0xc0000001 Operation Failed error
> That's normal. You really did all except device restart


So I'm assuming you are saying this:

When Atsiv.exe errors out with the 0xc0000001 Operation Failed error, it actually WORKED somehow? How in the hell am I supposed to know that? Did you document that somewhere in your README.md or readme.txt or in this thread? I see no mention in any of these places stating the error is "normal"

Guess what: I went in to the setup.exe program AFTER I got the atsiv.exe 0xc0000001 error, clicked Restart, and the mouse still disconnects. I still get the code 52 unsigned driver error in device manager. Thus, it still isn't working after your suggestion.



SweetLow said:


> >but the LordOfMice/hidusbf repo README.md mentions nothing like that.
> But there is link to THIS THREAD with direct and clear mention about recent info, isn't it?


"Direct and clear" isn't exactly what I would call it, but to each their own... I will reserve my comments for myself here, otherwise I'm going to get in trouble.

So as I mentioned above, for now I'm using an actual 1000hz mouse, but I'm still seeking a fix for the WMO. I've followed every step of documentation in multiple places you've posted (github's README.md, your readme.txt file in the .zip package, first page of this thread) and nothing has worked so far. It all just results in a disconnected mouse with a code 52/unsigned driver error. If you have any other suggestions I'm all ears.


----------



## SweetLow

skupples said:


> this might be a stupid question, but in the readme.eng it states -
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> So, if you use program for this purpose - take drivers
> from directories DRIVER\NTX86\NOPATCH\ and DRIVER\AMD64\NOPATCH\
> and replace drivers from directories DRIVER\NTX86\ and DRIVER\AMD64\
> 
> can someone please confirm
> 
> A.) the first reference is in windows & the second reference are the files you want to copy over into windows from the .zip
> B.) where does this "DRIVER\" directory live?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> also, I've put off doing this over & over due to the overly verbose and scattered nature of the OP. I truly appreciate the effort, but I'd bet you'd get more adaptation if it was more clear & concise.


>can someone please confirm 
>A.) the first reference is in windows & the second reference are the files you want to copy over into windows from the .zip
>B.) where does this "DRIVER\" directory live? 
B)

>also, I've put off doing this over & over due to the overly verbose and scattered nature of the OP.
Once again - there are link for 4 step by step manuals for atsiv on modern OSes. For old OSes all you need is run setup.
And yes, i can write my own manual. It is not need for 90% of users, 5% will think that it is "overly verbose still" and other 5% that it is "not descriptive enough"
P.S. Just read this
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...ard-overclocking-2000-hz-68.html#post28214614
to understand the root of problem with "manuals"



syn0s said:


> So I'm assuming you are saying this:
> 
> When Atsiv.exe errors out with the 0xc0000001 Operation Failed error, it actually WORKED somehow? How in the hell am I supposed to know that? Did you document that somewhere in your README.md or readme.txt or in this thread? I see no mention in any of these places stating the error is "normal"
> 
> Guess what: I went in to the setup.exe program AFTER I got the atsiv.exe 0xc0000001 error, clicked Restart, and the mouse still disconnects. I still get the code 52 unsigned driver error in device manager. Thus, it still isn't working after your suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> "Direct and clear" isn't exactly what I would call it, but to each their own... I will reserve my comments for myself here, otherwise I'm going to get in trouble.
> 
> So as I mentioned above, for now I'm using an actual 1000hz mouse, but I'm still seeking a fix for the WMO. I've followed every step of documentation in multiple places you've posted (github's README.md, your readme.txt file in the .zip package, first page of this thread) and nothing has worked so far. It all just results in a disconnected mouse with a code 52/unsigned driver error. If you have any other suggestions I'm all ears.


>How in the hell am I supposed to know that?
Reading manuals, of course:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-90.html#post27714496
"2. Use the windows command line with admin rights and go to the folder of atsiv.exe. Type "atsiv -f hidusbfp.sys" without the quotes and hit enter. (you should get error 0xc0000001 but that doesn't matter, ignore that)
hidusbfp.sys comes from the patch folder from hidusbfn.zip (different zip then first step) I copied the file to my atsiv folder for my convenience so I don't have to type the whole path to the file."
Baardaap's manual 

OK, I will emphasize this fact from the first post and hidusbfn readme also.
But such question will repeat in this thread after that, i guarantee 

>I still get the code 52 unsigned driver error in device manager. Thus, it still isn't working after your suggestion.
If you use atsiv - don't take drivers for Test Mode from hidusbfn. This methods are mutually exclusive. Once again - 
1. you need to DOWNCLOCK you mouse first by hidusbf.zip. This endlessly repeated in readme and this thread. And described WHY is so important.
2. after that apply patch through atsiv and nothing else by hidusbfn.zip


----------



## syn0s

>How in the hell am I supposed to know that?
Reading manuals, of course:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...tlow-1000hz-mouse-driver-90.html#post27714496
"2. Use the windows command line with admin rights and go to the folder of atsiv.exe. Type "atsiv -f hidusbfp.sys" without the quotes and hit enter. (you should get error 0xc0000001 but that doesn't matter, ignore that)
hidusbfp.sys comes from the patch folder from hidusbfn.zip (different zip then first step) I copied the file to my atsiv folder for my convenience so I don't have to type the whole path to the file."
Baardaap's manual 

OK, I will emphasize this fact from the first post and hidusbfn readme also.
But such question will repeat in this thread after that, i guarantee 

>I still get the code 52 unsigned driver error in device manager. Thus, it still isn't working after your suggestion.
If you use atsiv - don't take drivers for Test Mode from hidusbfn. This methods are mutually exclusive. Once again - 
1. you need to DOWNCLOCK you mouse first by hidusbf.zip. This endlessly repeated in readme and this thread. And described WHY is so important.
2. after that apply patch through atsiv and nothing else by hidusbfn.zip[/QUOTE]

Ok, now that I've had time to mess with this some more I finally got it working. Thanks for the advice and help.

Here is what ended up working for me on Windows 10 Pro build 1903:

- Download both hidusbf.zip, hidusbfn.zip and Atsiv.exe (the two former from the Github repo, the latter from this thread) and put Atsiv.exe on the Desktop
- Extract hidusbf.zip to Desktop\hidusbf\ and hidusbfn.zip to Desktop\hidusbfn\ directories
- Copy from Desktop\hidusbfn\PATCH\AMD64\1khz\hidusbfp.sys to Desktop\ so it lives right next to Atsiv.exe
- Open Desktop\hidusbf\, rightclick SweetLow.CER, click Install certificate, choose "local machine" and let it auto-select the destination in your certificate store and let it install the cert
- Open Desktop\hidusbf\DRIVER\Setup.exe - Right click, run as administrator
- Select WMO mouse in list, click Filter on Device, select 62hz, click "Install Service" and let it install, then click Restart
- Miraculously, for some reason the mouse did NOT disconnect this time
- Minimize Setup.exe app, open mouserate.exe, verify 62hz operation
- Open cmd prompt - right click -> run as administrator
- Navigate to Desktop\ in cmd prompt
- Run: .\Atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys - received 0xc0000001 error as expected
- minimize command prompt, navigate back to Setup.exe program (which was minimized before), select WMO mouse, filter on device is checked, select 1000hz from drop down
- DON'T CLICK INSTALL SERVICE AGAIN - just click "Restart"
- Mouse miraculously did NOT disconnect again, verify in mouserate.exe 1000hz operation

I still think the documentation/readmes could be cleaned up and consolidated, but I'm glad I got it working so I can mess around with it a bit in-game. Thanks again for the support and the work to make this happen!


----------



## el touristo

Sorry if this has been covered, I have a simple question, idk if there is a simple clear answer : 

IF you are able to underclock mice (to 31hz or 62hz) using the HIDUSBF program, does not being able to overclock above 125hz ALWAYS STRICTLY mean the mouse hardware is incapable of beyond 125hz?

I didn't replace (at least not manually) any files or drivers. The reason for my question should be obvious, I don't want to go through much more elaborate and tedious efforts to continue to try to overclock them if I can know that would always be fruitless.

I have a follow up question: Does anyone know of a list where the max polling rates of different mice are listed?
Thanks !


----------



## 508859

el touristo said:


> Sorry if this has been covered, I have a simple question, idk if there is a simple clear answer :
> 
> IF you are able to underclock mice (to 31hz or 62hz) using the HIDUSBF program, does not being able to overclock above 125hz ALWAYS STRICTLY mean the mouse hardware is incapable of beyond 125hz?
> 
> I didn't replace (at least not manually) any files or drivers. The reason for my question should be obvious, I don't want to go through much more elaborate and tedious efforts to continue to try to overclock them if I can know that would always be fruitless.
> 
> I have a follow up question: Does anyone know of a list where the max polling rates of different mice are listed?
> Thanks !


you can give a name of the mouse. there are very few overclock worthy mice from the old days

if it is some 10$ noname from china, don't bother overclocking it


----------



## SweetLow

el touristo said:


> Sorry if this has been covered, I have a simple question, idk if there is a simple clear answer :
> 
> IF you are able to underclock mice (to 31hz or 62hz) using the HIDUSBF program, does not being able to overclock above 125hz ALWAYS STRICTLY mean the mouse hardware is incapable of beyond 125hz?
> 
> I didn't replace (at least not manually) any files or drivers. The reason for my question should be obvious, I don't want to go through much more elaborate and tedious efforts to continue to try to overclock them if I can know that would always be fruitless.
> 
> I have a follow up question: Does anyone know of a list where the max polling rates of different mice are listed?
> Thanks !


>IF you are able to underclock mice (to 31hz or 62hz) using the HIDUSBF program, does not being able to overclock above 125hz ALWAYS STRICTLY mean the mouse hardware is incapable of beyond 125hz?
No. Problem can exist in PC system, not in the mouse. And yes, once again - to be 100% sure in your system you need well known overclockable device like any mice on MLT04 or any device capable of overclocking on some other system.

>Does anyone know of a list where the max polling rates of different mice are listed?
Mice capable over 1000Hz listed in the first post.


----------



## NDUS

I made a short vid illustrating that 8000hz is essential for fast aiming styles: 




Cheers to SweetLow for introducing everyone to this heavily overlooked possibility in gaming mice.


----------



## yuuka

I spent a few hours attempting to get this to work and the problem that was preventing me was that I was installing SweetLow's certificate as Current User and not Local Machine. Anyway I will post what I did to maybe help some of you people having issues with troubleshooting.

I'm on Windows 10 Pro 10.0.18363 Build 18363 and my motherboard is from Gigabyte.


I used vadash's 1000hz from github which includes everything you need here: https://github.com/vadash/1000hz

-Disabled xHCI in BIOS
-Set bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
-Set bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON
-Rebooted
-Installed SweetLow Certificate (Make sure you install it under "Local Machine")
-Copied atsiv to C:\Program Files\atsiv
-Found Mouse ID with atsiv

cd "C:\Program Files\atsiv"
.\devcon.exe find *mouse*

-Created atsiv tasks in Task Scheduler copying MouseOC_1.xml & MouseOC_2.xml profiles from 1000hz-master
Note: Change the Mouse ID to match yours in the arguments, also the XML files would not import so I had to create new tasks & manually copy the arguments/actions/settings. You can still view the settings/properties from the MouseOC XML files but not import.

-Run Setup.exe, Filter On Device @ 1000
-Install Service, click Restart.

You should now have 1000hz.










This is what worked for me, I hope this might help some people who are lost in this thread.


----------



## OCmember

any updates to getting 8000Hz ?


----------



## SweetLow

OCmember said:


> any updates to getting 8000Hz ?


What makes you think that with overclocking to 8000 there are some problems (in the software part, of course), but with ordinary overclocking (up to 1000) there are none? I always publish three versions of driver.


----------



## OCmember

SweetLow said:


> What makes you think that with overclocking to 8000 there are some problems (in the software part, of course), but with ordinary overclocking (up to 1000) there are none? I always publish three versions of driver.


ok, buddy


----------



## J Doe

I installed the 2-4KHz driver but when I try to set the poll rate to 31 Hz I get just 31 Hz. Is there anything i can do about it?


----------



## SweetLow

J Doe said:


> I installed the 2-4KHz driver but when I try to set the poll rate to 31 Hz I get just 31 Hz. Is there anything i can do about it?


>when I try to set the poll rate to 31 Hz I get just 31 Hz
This means that you really don't install 2-4KHz driver or don't apply patch through atsiv accordingly or just have some unsupported driver of USB Host Controller. Look at the last postscriptum of the first post.


----------



## J Doe

SweetLow said:


> >when I try to set the poll rate to 31 Hz I get just 31 Hz
> This means that you really don't install 2-4KHz driver or don't apply patch through atsiv accordingly or just have some unsupported driver of USB Host Controller. Look at the last postscriptum of the first post.


It seems that atsiv only works in Windows 10 test mode. I tried to overclock three mice but had no luck. Cooler Master MM710 and Steelseries Kana V2 stop working after restart and with Nixeus Revel all I get is 125 Hz.


----------



## SweetLow

J Doe said:


> It seems that atsiv only works in Windows 10 test mode. I tried to overclock three mice but had no luck. Cooler Master MM710 and Steelseries Kana V2 stop working after restart and with Nixeus Revel all I get is 125 Hz.


>It seems that atsiv only works in Windows 10 test mode.
Of course, no. It works on usual Windows and needed exactly for that case.

>I tried to overclock three mice but had no luck. Cooler Master MM710 and Steelseries Kana V2 stop working after restart and with Nixeus Revel all I get is 125 Hz.
Before trying to get 2000Hz try ordinary 1000Hz (or just set nominal rate of your mouse in setup to get hidusbf loaded). Of course, it is possible to have first two results (i personally have stop working on Logitech MX310 when it is overclocked to 2000Hz+) but 125Hz instead of stop working or 1000Hz points to something wrong in setup with high probability.
P.S. Probably all your mice are incapable of 2000Hz but i appreciate your testing.


----------



## J Doe

SweetLow said:


> 125Hz instead of stop working or 1000Hz points to something wrong in setup with high probability.
> P.S. Probably all your mice are incapable of 2000Hz but i appreciate your testing.


It seems that this strange behavior is somehow related to USB port and not the mouse itself. With some ports I get 125 Hz instead of overclock and with others mouse stops working. It doesn't matter which exact mouse I am trying to overclock.


----------



## TranquilTempest

I'm a bit curious how the overclocking works, does the driver poll the mouse multiple times in one frame, or does it start USB frames more frequently? I ask because some of the example code I'm looking at for writing my own mouse firmware uses the SoF callback to read the sensor, which would interfere with the first possibility.

The other options for starting sensor reads are the transfer complete callback (slightly less than 1 poll interval more latency, but should be easily overclockable), or a timer based on the transfer complete callback and the time between poll intervals(best of both worlds, but also the most work).


----------



## SweetLow

J Doe said:


> It seems that this strange behavior is somehow related to USB port and not the mouse itself. With some ports I get 125 Hz instead of overclock and with others mouse stops working. It doesn't matter which exact mouse I am trying to overclock.


Once again. If i recommend you to read something - it is not just for fun. Your USB controllers are specific thing, the drivers they use are also. But you said nothing about they.



TranquilTempest said:


> I'm a bit curious how the overclocking works, does the driver poll the mouse multiple times in one frame, or does it start USB frames more frequently? I ask because some of the example code I'm looking at for writing my own mouse firmware uses the SoF callback to read the sensor, which would interfere with the first possibility.
> 
> The other options for starting sensor reads are the transfer complete callback (slightly less than 1 poll interval more latency, but should be easily overclockable), or a timer based on the transfer complete callback and the time between poll intervals(best of both worlds, but also the most work).


>does the driver poll the mouse multiple times in one frame, or does it start USB frames more frequently
The second, increase frame rate on the bus. To be precise - driver does not poll anything. USB Controller does real polling. Driver changes this polling schedule in/for controller.
And yes, i don't remember such thing as few polls in one frame in USB specification. If you know - point me to the specification location where it is described.


----------



## J Doe

SweetLow said:


> But you said nothing about they.


You're talking about this? It's a little difficult to me. 



Spoiler



Device:
"USB\VID_2516&PID_012F\6&A20FD70&0&2"
"USB\VID_2516&PID_012F&REV_0310"
"USB\VID_2516&PID_012F"
Name: Составное USB устройство
Driver: usbccgp
Binary: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\usbccgp.sys
Path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbccgp.sys
Version: 10.0.18362.1 (WinBuild.160101.0800)
Binary: HIDUSBF.SYS
Path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\HIDUSBF.SYS
Version: 1.2.0.0
LowerFilters: hidusbf
BusSpeed: 1
bInterval: 1
Overrided.bInterval: 1

Controller:
"PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_149C&SUBSYS_7B891462&REV_00\4&1FDE7688&0&0341"
"PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_149C&SUBSYS_7B891462&REV_00"
"PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_149C&SUBSYS_7B891462"
"PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_149C&CC_0C0330"
"PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_149C&CC_0C03"
Name: xHCI-совместимый хост-контроллер USB - Расширяемый хост-контроллер AMD USB 3.10 — 1.10 (Майкрософт)
Driver: USBXHCI
Binary: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\USBXHCI.SYS
Path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\USBXHCI.SYS
Version: 10.0.18362.1 (WinBuild.160101.0800)


----------



## TranquilTempest

SweetLow said:


> >does the driver poll the mouse multiple times in one frame, or does it start USB frames more frequently
> The second, increase frame rate on the bus. To be price - driver does not poll anything. USB Controller does real polling. Driver changes this polling schedule in/for controller.
> And yes, i don't remember such thing as few polls in one frame in USB specification. If you know - point me to the specification location where it is described.


Nice, that makes it a bit easier. Though now I'm wondering what the non-overclockable mice are doing differently. Maybe they just take longer than 500us to run their loop.

As for the USB controller, The reason I was asking is I didn't know how it was implemented, I was thinking it might be possible to duplicate entries in the scheduling table. Definitely not something in the spec, but you wouldn't expect that of overclocking techniques.


----------



## SweetLow

J Doe said:


> You're talking about this? It's a little difficult to me.


Да, именно об этом 
Visually it's all OK with driver. Nothing prevents you in software part. But AMD xHCI controller... I never checked it myself and don't know what you really can get on such hardware. The only 100% precise testing is to get some 100% overclockable device like any MLT04 mouse, check CONTROLLER first and only after that check other mice.



TranquilTempest said:


> Nice, that makes it a bit easier. Though now I'm wondering what the non-overclockable mice are doing differently. Maybe they just take longer than 500us to run their loop.
> 
> As for the USB controller, The reason I was asking is I didn't know how it was implemented, I was thinking it might be possible to duplicate entries in the scheduling table. Definitely not something in the spec, but you wouldn't expect that of overclocking techniques.


>Though now I'm wondering what the non-overclockable mice are doing differently. Maybe they just take longer than 500us to run their loop.
Generalize - they just don't answer for some polls. No matter what is limiting factor. And the most common problem is MCU firmware. qsxcv described this for Logitech mice for example.

>As for the USB controller, The reason I was asking is I didn't know how it was implemented, I was thinking it might be possible to duplicate entries in the scheduling table. Definitely not something in the spec, but you wouldn't expect that of overclocking techniques.
You are right, if we have reasonably flexible controller then we can program to poll one endpoint few times in one frame. But from my point of view 
1. It's outside of the specification as i said.
2. Literally gives us nothing useful.
I can explain 2. if you want


----------



## TranquilTempest

SweetLow said:


> >As for the USB controller, The reason I was asking is I didn't know how it was implemented, I was thinking it might be possible to duplicate entries in the scheduling table. Definitely not something in the spec, but you wouldn't expect that of overclocking techniques.
> You are right, if we have reasonably flexible controller then we can program to poll one endpoint few times in one frame. But from my point of view
> 1. It's outside of the specification as i said.
> 2. Literally gives us nothing useful.
> I can explain 2. if you want


Well, I'm not suggesting the method be changed. I just wanted to know if using the start of frame callback function in my mouse firmware was going to be a problem, before I painted myself into a corner. It looks like I didn't need to be worried about that.


----------



## SweetLow

JFYI, VIA USB3.0 Controller under Windows 7 [x64] makes 1000Hz polling on Low Speed Devices without any patching of its driver (as was in good old Windows 9x&2000 with MS USB drivers). I discovered this by accident when i tested oscilloscope.


----------



## nlse

is it possible to overclock the Endgame Gear XM1?


----------



## Turtle Rig

You OC your mouse your void the warranty LOL....Great funny thread!


----------



## EniGma1987

So I just found this thread and want to give it a try. The first post is quite confusing though and seems scattered all over the place. Could someone please attempt to help me a little with the proper steps to do this mod?



I looked in device manager, and my mouse seems to be connected to the Intel USB 3.0 root hub. It seems this is correct for doing the mod? Ill attach a screenshot of my device manager to this post for verification.
I have an OC Formula Z170 motherboard, and a ReDragon M901 mouse with a PixArt 3360 sensor. Using Windows 10 64-bit v.2004
It looks like I need to download the "hidusbfn.zip" file for my version of Windows? https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbfn.zip

I did download that one and opened it. I dont know what driver to use though. My mouse already does 1000hz no problem. I can select it in my mouse software and check that it is working properly. Mouse Checker at Zowie website says I can get up to 1000Hz and a little above just fine.
The .zip file I downloaded has 4 folders in the AMD64 directory. Is the "Intel" folder the default driver that windows uses? Or is the "1000hz" folder the default driver?
Should I be starting out trying to install the "2khz-4khz" driver?
I am confused in the OP it says "run setup.exe". What is setup.exe and where am I supposed to get it from? What am I installing? Is this thing I am supposed to install after replacing the driver what I use to select the new USB frequency?
I see in the readme it mentions having to re-apply the speed change after each boot?


----------



## SweetLow

EniGma1987 said:


> I looked in device manager, and my mouse seems to be connected to the Intel USB 3.0 root hub. It seems this is correct for doing the mod? Ill attach a screenshot of my device manager to this post for verification.
> I have an OC Formula Z170 motherboard, and a ReDragon M901 mouse with a PixArt 3360 sensor. Using Windows 10 64-bit v.2004
> It looks like I need to download the "hidusbfn.zip" file for my version of Windows? https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbfn.zip


>Using Windows 10 64-bit v.2004
>It looks like I need to download the "hidusbfn.zip" file for my version of Windows? https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbfn.zip
No, with very high probability you need even more recent version:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...ard-overclocking-2000-hz-63.html#post28099512
Or such version just does not exists right now. See the last p.s. of the first post.
And yes, read one of the manual referenced in the first post if you are experiencing a problem with figuring out what exactly you need to do.
And, of course, the best practice for hard overclocking is testing your system with overclockable device before you will try to overclock unknown devices.


----------



## EniGma1987

SweetLow said:


> >Using Windows 10 64-bit v.2004
> >It looks like I need to download the "hidusbfn.zip" file for my version of Windows? https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbfn.zip
> No, with very high probability you need even more recent version:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...ard-overclocking-2000-hz-63.html#post28099512
> Or such version just does not exists right now. See the last p.s. of the first post.
> And yes, read one of the manual referenced in the first post if you are experiencing a problem with figuring out what exactly you need to do.
> And, of course, the best practice for hard overclocking is testing your system with overclockable device before you will try to overclock unknown devices.


Thanks for the reply. Downloading the newer version let me understand everything properly.

Your first post in the "PS" section seems to say use the "hidusbfn" file if I was on windows above version 1803. Since this is not true anymore, and because this file does not contain any setup.exe or readme files for how to do things it should probably be removed so as not to give out incorrect information.


----------



## SweetLow

EniGma1987 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Downloading the newer version let me understand everything properly.
> 
> Your first post in the "PS" section seems to say use the "hidusbfn" file if I was on windows above version 1803. Since this is not true anymore, and because this file does not contain any setup.exe or readme files for how to do things it should probably be removed so as not to give out incorrect information.


What are you talking about? hidusbfn is ADDITION to hidusbf. When it is needed described exactly in the last p.s. (and hidusbf is needed always). But not only that is described there. Something about what you will need to do if you have VERY new Windows version.


----------



## keento

is there a way to set the mouse polling rate at 500 or 1000hz even when i dont move it?

the slight and slow movements are not detected and it's really annoying when playing

i am on windows 10

and i used many mice of different brands


----------



## SweetLow

keento said:


> is there a way to set the mouse polling rate at 500 or 1000hz even when i dont move it?
> 
> the slight and slow movements are not detected and it's really annoying when playing


>is there a way to set the mouse polling rate at 500 or 1000hz even when i dont move it?
No. As minimum with normal firmware zero movements don't send to host.
>the slight and slow movements are not detected and it's really annoying when playing
It's strange especially with modern sensors and its possible high DPI settings.


----------



## 1ms_hand2eye

Anyone test the Ikari laser or optical past 1000hz?


----------



## LifeEngineer

Hello. 
I have the MSI Interceptor DS B1 mouse. Can I apply this overclocking to it?! Sorry i've never done such a thing before (still new to PC) so I'm afraid to mess things up.
Thank you.


----------



## SweetLow

LifeEngineer said:


> Hello.
> I have the MSI Interceptor DS B1 mouse. Can I apply this overclocking to it?! Sorry i've never done such a thing before (still new to PC) so I'm afraid to mess things up.
> Thank you.


>Can I apply this overclocking to it?!
Yes. You can TRY to overclock any USB device.
>I'm afraid to mess things up
It is safe kind of overclocking  You can't break anything.


----------



## Quake3WMOmafia

This is how my administrator device list looks like:









Do I need to do anything before attempting the overclock? if so, what and how? its not clear to me on the main post.


----------



## raboq3

i used to made this work years ago, but now i havent,
after 3 days, i have to ask for help :/

mouse: WMO 1.1a, 
Win: 10 1909
my device tree, looks iquals as the previous postt,

Device:
"USB\VID_045E&PID_0040\5&7D4680E&0&4"
"USB\VID_045E&PID_0040&REV_0300"
"USB\VID_045E&PID_0040"
Name: Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical
Driver: HidUsb
Binary: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys
Path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys
Version: 10.0.18362.175 (WinBuild.160101.0800)
Binary: HIDUSBF.SYS
Path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\HIDUSBF.SYS
Version: 1.2.0.0
LowerFilters: hidusbf
BusSpeed: 0
bInterval: 2
Overrided.bInterval: 2

Controller:
"PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A36D&SUBSYS_201F1043&REV_10\3&11583659&1&A0"
"PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A36D&SUBSYS_201F1043&REV_10"
"PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A36D&SUBSYS_201F1043"
"PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A36D&CC_0C0330"
"PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A36D&CC_0C03"
Name: Controladora de host USB genérico compatible con xHCI - Controlador de host eXtensible Intel(R) USB 3.1 - 1.10 (Microsoft)
Driver: USBXHCI
Binary: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\USBXHCI.SYS
Path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\USBXHCI.SYS
Version: 10.0.18362.693 (WinBuild.160101.0800)



-Disable secureboot (ready)
-Set bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS (ready)
-Set bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON (ready and not)
-Rebooted (ready)
-Installed SweetLow Certificate (Make sure you install it under "Local Machine") (readyx10^1000)
-Copied atsiv to C:\Program Files\atsiv (ready)

-Created atsiv tasks in Task Scheduler copying MouseOC_1.xml & MouseOC_2.xml (ready changed VID)

-Run Setup.exe, Filter On Device @ 500 (ready)
-Install Service, click Restart. (ready)


also copied the /hidusbf/amd64/1khz/hidusbf.inf to /sys32/driver/

stuck on 125hz
can go 31hz and 62hz


any advice?


----------



## raboq3

raboq3 said:


> i used to made this work years ago, but now i havent,
> after 3 days, i have to ask for help :/
> 
> mouse: WMO 1.1a,
> Win: 10 1909
> my device tree, looks iquals as the previous postt,
> 
> Device:
> "USB\VID_045E&PID_0040\5&7D4680E&0&4"
> "USB\VID_045E&PID_0040&REV_0300"
> "USB\VID_045E&PID_0040"
> Name: Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical
> Driver: HidUsb
> Binary: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys
> Path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys
> Version: 10.0.18362.175 (WinBuild.160101.0800)
> Binary: HIDUSBF.SYS
> Path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\HIDUSBF.SYS
> Version: 1.2.0.0
> LowerFilters: hidusbf
> BusSpeed: 0
> bInterval: 2
> Overrided.bInterval: 2
> 
> Controller:
> "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A36D&SUBSYS_201F1043&REV_10\3&11583659&1&A0"
> "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A36D&SUBSYS_201F1043&REV_10"
> "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A36D&SUBSYS_201F1043"
> "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A36D&CC_0C0330"
> "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A36D&CC_0C03"
> Name: Controladora de host USB genérico compatible con xHCI - Controlador de host eXtensible Intel(R) USB 3.1 - 1.10 (Microsoft)
> Driver: USBXHCI
> Binary: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\USBXHCI.SYS
> Path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\USBXHCI.SYS
> Version: 10.0.18362.693 (WinBuild.160101.0800)
> 
> 
> 
> -Disable secureboot (ready)
> -Set bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS (ready)
> -Set bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON (ready and not)
> -Rebooted (ready)
> -Installed SweetLow Certificate (Make sure you install it under "Local Machine") (readyx10^1000)
> -Copied atsiv to C:\Program Files\atsiv (ready)
> 
> -Created atsiv tasks in Task Scheduler copying MouseOC_1.xml & MouseOC_2.xml (ready changed VID)
> 
> -Run Setup.exe, Filter On Device @ 500 (ready)
> -Install Service, click Restart. (ready)
> 
> 
> also copied the /hidusbf/amd64/1khz/hidusbf.inf to /sys32/driver/
> 
> stuck on 125hz
> can go 31hz and 62hz
> 
> 
> any advice?



after 1 more try, i made it 

ty sweetlow


----------



## Turtle Rig

Don't play with fire or you will get burned IMO. Taking it to a ammount that can damage the mouse possibly... who knows!


----------



## SweetLow

raboq3 said:


> -Disable secureboot (ready)
> -Set bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS (ready)
> -Set bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON (ready and not)
> -Rebooted (ready)
> -Installed SweetLow Certificate (Make sure you install it under "Local Machine") (readyx10^1000)
> -Copied atsiv to C:\Program Files\atsiv (ready)
> 
> -Created atsiv tasks in Task Scheduler copying MouseOC_1.xml & MouseOC_2.xml (ready changed VID)
> 
> -Run Setup.exe, Filter On Device @ 500 (ready)
> -Install Service, click Restart. (ready)
> 
> 
> also copied the /hidusbf/amd64/1khz/hidusbf.inf to /sys32/driver/
> 
> stuck on 125hz
> can go 31hz and 62hz
> 
> any advice?


It's good that you made software working. But i will comment you actions.
>-Disable secureboot (ready)
Ok.
>-Set bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS (ready)
IDK where this came from to Windows 10 1909. The only version where it is working is Vista RTM!
>-Set bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON (ready and not)
It is good for TEST mode and doesn't need for atsiv, of course.
>-Rebooted (ready)
Ok, if you disable secure boot (any possible method) or set Test Mode the reboot is needed.
>-Installed SweetLow Certificate (Make sure you install it under "Local Machine") (readyx10^1000)
IDK why, but i can run all without it installing 
>-Copied atsiv to C:\Program Files\atsiv (ready)
You can run it from any folder, of course.
>-Created atsiv tasks in Task Scheduler copying MouseOC_1.xml & MouseOC_2.xml (ready changed VID)
I always recommended first to check atsiv manual and only after that run it trough scheduler task (one task, not taskS).
>-Run Setup.exe, Filter On Device @ 500 (ready)
>-Install Service, click Restart. (ready)
first to Install Service (one time), then Filter On Device @ 500, then Restart
>also copied the /hidusbf/amd64/1khz/hidusbf.inf to /sys32/driver/
there isn't .inf in this folder. probably you are talking about hidusbf.sys from hidusbfN.zip. This action is needed for Test Mode method only and prohibited for atsiv.


----------



## smcelroy86

I can get the USB overclocked to 500Hz with either test mode enabled or without it enabled using ATSIV. However the anti cheat software for FACEIT requires test mode to be disabled and states ATSIV is not allowed and I must uninstall it. So is there no fix for this or am I missing something? Thanks peoples. (On Windows 10 1909 BTW)


----------



## SweetLow

smcelroy86 said:


> am I missing something?


Yes, because you continue to ignore recommended reading.


----------



## EniGma1987

SweetLow said:


> Yes, because you continue to ignore recommended reading.


In all fairness, your "recommended reading" is a contradictory mess that few can decipher.


----------



## SweetLow

EniGma1987 said:


> In all fairness, your "recommended reading" is a contradictory mess that few can decipher.


I always asked to point to these "cryptic, dull, jibberish... " and have ZERO return right now. I listen you very carefully...


----------



## smcelroy86

I read your entire post friend, I am not a "computer person" and trying my best to make this work. All you offer is rude comments in return, I understand you get endless questions, still no reason to be impolite.


----------



## SweetLow

smcelroy86 said:


> I read your entire post friend, I am not a "computer person" and trying my best to make this work. All you offer is rude comments in return, I understand you get endless questions, still no reason to be impolite.


Of course, it is not rude. If you not a "computer person" than you must RTFM all. If you don't understand why - that manual exactly for not a "computer person". But if you still have problems then AFTER that i will help.
Ok, if you read entire post did you notice "If you use atsiv then check your AV (or something else like *anti-cheat engine*) in case you are unable to load atsiv. Or use atsiv and then *unload it completely* before loading of such engine." link? It's is exactly what you need and i assume the only point where such engines mentioned at all.


----------



## ELKR

The first mouse I overclocked started randomly disconnect and reconnecting. I looked it up and it says that a damaged usb cable will do that. When I would wiggle the thin usb cable near the mouse it would disconnect and reconnect. I assumed the cable broke from use.

My new mouse is now disconnect and reconnecting while playing games. It never does it on the desktop. Even if I disable filter on device it still does it. Did I damage the mouse by overclocking it? I'm left with no mouse


----------



## SweetLow

ELKR said:


> The first mouse I overclocked started randomly disconnect and reconnecting. I looked it up and it says that a damaged usb cable will do that. When I would wiggle the thin usb cable near the mouse it would disconnect and reconnect. I assumed the cable broke from use.
> 
> My new mouse is now disconnect and reconnecting while playing games. It never does it on the desktop. Even if I disable filter on device it still does it. Did I damage the mouse by overclocking it? I'm left with no mouse


It looks more like a bad port, not the mouse itself. Of course, to isolate problem exactly you have to check this mouse on other PC and other mouse on this PC.
P.S. You have time to write a long post with very little information. Where is the mouse model for example?


----------



## ELKR

Replacing the cable fixed the issue. I guess the thin cables like logitech likes to use are so junk they might not even last you a week


----------



## ELKR

I got the zalman zm-m600r which is the same as the nmouse 4k. When i use mouse tester i get solid straight line on 0.5ms(2000hz) when I set it to 4000hz it's all over the place alternating between 0.5ms and 0.25ms. I have only tested the mouse in my intel port so far.

Is hidusbfn for windows 7 only or is it for intel usb ports on windows 10 also?


----------



## SweetLow

ELKR said:


> I got the zalman zm-m600r which is the same as the nmouse 4k. When i use mouse tester i get solid straight line on 0.5ms(2000hz) when I set it to 4000hz it's all over the place alternating between 0.5ms and 0.25ms. I have only tested the mouse in my intel port so far.
> 
> Is hidusbfn for windows 7 only or is it for intel usb ports on windows 10 also?


>it's all over the place alternating between 0.5ms and 0.25ms
In that case one picture or log is better then 100 words.

>Is hidusbfn for windows 7 only or is it for intel usb ports on windows 10 also?
What? hidusbfN is mostly for windows 10. There is only one rare case (didn't even tested someone else except me) when it is needed for windows 7.


----------



## UsbDeviceUser

Hi, i can only downgrade pull rate, and if set 250 or 500 it is does not has effects. Restarting, rebooting too. And I have intel based system and north bridge. Also, all ports work only USB 3.0 mode. My mouse A4tech N-740x. Default speed - 127. Driver version correct and available in the list on a first post this forum. What I can do? Also, I not can use TestMode


----------



## SweetLow

UsbDeviceUser said:


> Hi, i can only downgrade pull rate, and if set 250 or 500 it is does not has effects. Restarting, rebooting too. And I have intel based system and north bridge. Also, all ports work only USB 3.0 mode. My mouse A4tech N-740x. Default speed - 127. Driver version correct and available in the list on a first post this forum. What I can do? Also, I not can use TestMode


>My mouse A4tech N-740x.
i ask the standard question - why do you think that this model is overclockable?
>And I have intel based system and north bridge.
It is good, but where is the OS version?
>Also, I not can use TestMode
Why? If you can make overclocking in ANY of the variants - it is much easy to make working of OTHER variant. I can say more - if one of the variant is working then other variant shall working too.


----------



## ucode

Some results of testing generic mouse with MX8733










As you can see the weight has been cut down considerably by using minimum components. You will not see this kind of dedication even in the much more expensive mice. The mouse cable connector has also been removed and even the RGB lighting has had the R&G removed. 

So spec's for MX8733 are min 17ms click latency, USB 2.0, 800CPI, 125Hz. Measuring shows 16ms click latency, 125Hz polling, 1000CPI and low speed USB configuration.

Default









Sweetlow filter at 1000Hz









Sweetlow filter at 2000Hz









Sweetlow filter at 4000Hz









Interestingly increased rate affects click latency


----------



## UsbDeviceUser

SweetLow said:


> >My mouse A4tech N-740x.
> i ask the standard question - why do you think that this model is overclockable?
> >And I have intel based system and north bridge.
> It is good, but where is the OS version?
> >Also, I not can use TestMode
> Why? If you can make overclocking in ANY of the variants - it is much easy to make working of OTHER variant. I can say more - if one of the variant is working then other variant shall working too.


OS - WINDOWS 10 1909.
overclockable - I do not know, only try.
Test Mode - I cannot use TestMode with games what has anti-cheat software (CS:GO, etc)


----------



## ELKR

How do I get graphs like y'alls? Mine always start really high like this after clicking and hold *collect* button


----------



## ELKR

I figured it out you can actually click anywhere on the screen 2000 then 4000. No idea what these results mean now.


----------



## SweetLow

ucode said:


> Sweetlow filter at 4000Hz


Looks like some internal processing take place with ~1500Hz (2/3 microsecond) rate.



UsbDeviceUser said:


> Test Mode - I cannot use TestMode with games what has anti-cheat software (CS:GO, etc)


Once again - you don't have to use test mode in real life, you need test mode to verify only that your device is overclockable.



ELKR said:


> I figured it out you can actually click anywhere on the screen 2000 then 4000. No idea what these results mean now.


Looks like some internal processing take place close to 0.3 microsecond. And 2000Hz is usable enough.

P.S. milliseconds instead of microseconds above, of course


----------



## ucode

SweetLow said:


> Looks like some internal processing take place with ~1500Hz (2/3 microsecond) rate.


I was surprised a sub $10 mouse could do as well as it did, that 2/3 millisecond rate isn't really an issue when 1000Hz is already more than expected!


----------



## ELKR

based on my previous post should I overclock to 2000 or 4000


----------



## qsxcv

qsxcv said:


> yay 8khz working again.
> 
> info and my procedure (i'm not sure what's actually necessary, but this worked for me without much effort)
> 0. my laptop is on win 10, version 1903, os build 18917.1000
> 1. enable test signing
> run command prompt as administrator, then run
> Bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING ON
> reboot
> 2. download hidusb.zip from https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbf.zip
> download hidusbfn.zip from https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbfn.zip
> unzip both
> 3. run hidusb\Driver\Setup.exe
> make sure "Filter on Device" is unchecked for now.
> click "Install Service"
> close it
> 4. in hidusbfn\DRIVER\AMD64, copy hidusbf.sys to C:\Windows\System32\drivers
> replace existing file.
> 5. open Setup.exe again. check "Filter on Device", set the rate, and click restart
> 6. ???
> 7. profit


just fyi, for my new pc, this procedure works on win10 1909.
test mode is needed. i'm not using atsiv or whatever


----------



## SweetLow

qsxcv said:


> i'm not using atsiv or whatever


Why?


----------



## qsxcv

is there an advantage of atsiv over test mode?

btw in windows 7 does 8khz somehow work with intel usb3.0 drivers? i'm a bit confused by the github readme:


> And under Windows 7 is supported Intel xHCI driver (IUSB3XHC.SYS) (see additions in HIDUSBFN.ZIP)


----------



## SweetLow

qsxcv said:


> is there an advantage of atsiv over test mode?
> 
> btw in windows 7 does 8khz somehow work with intel usb3.0 drivers? i'm a bit confused by the github readme:


>is there an advantage of atsiv over test mode?
Some [game] protection engines refuse to run under Test Mode. 

>btw in windows 7 does 8khz somehow work with intel usb3.0 drivers? i'm a bit confused by the github readme
No, 1000Hz only for Low Speed devices. It was hard to find even this (and solution is not 100% perfect).


----------



## XzifT

smcelroy86 said:


> I can get the USB overclocked to 500Hz with either test mode enabled or without it enabled using ATSIV. However the anti cheat software for FACEIT requires test mode to be disabled and states ATSIV is not allowed and I must uninstall it. So is there no fix for this or am I missing something? Thanks peoples. (On Windows 10 1909 BTW)


There is a fix from SweetLow that should help you unload Atsiv

This is what the readme says:

In archive you will find the real atsiv's drivers (which are just incorporated in atsiv.exe - but can be extracted).
You have to (all with elevated rights)
0. Copy atsiv.sys to any folder, but the usual path for drivers is %windir%\system32\drivers (only once)
1. Create service for driver (only once):
sc create atsiv type= kernel start= demand binpath= system32\Drivers\atsiv.sys
(spaces are MATTER). The example is in Create_Service.cmd
2. then you can start and stop this service (and load atsiv.sys in & unload it from memory) by usual way in any time:
sc start atsiv
sc stop atsiv

pwd to archive is SweetLow


My comments:

You will find 4 CMD files, and a folder with 1.01 Atsiv and 1.02 Atsiv. 

1) I guess you have to look at the Atsiv version you are using and use that one here.
2) Copy atsiv.sys from that version folder to %windir%\system32\drivers
3) Create a service for the driver by either going into command prompt typing "sc create atsiv type= kernel start= demand binpath= system32\Drivers\atsiv.sys" or running the "Create_Service.cmd" file
4) Start Atsiv service by running the "Start_Service.cmd" file - ERROR: A device attached to the system is not functioning
5) Stop Atsiv service by running the "Stop_Service.cmd" file - Without the above error you should be able to stop it now
6) Now you should be able to start up FACEIT AC if the steps above has worked.


----------



## rqrqqaz

hi, SweetLow :
The file of WIN10 19041 version is here, now it is no longer possible to change the frequency,
can you issue the correction file again? thank you


----------



## SweetLow

for x64 USBXHCI.SYS try this version:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...ard-overclocking-2000-hz-63.html#post28099512
it has to work with high probability but i am waiting result of testing, of course.
the rest i will check some time later.
P.S. Ok, x64 and x86 usbport.sys and x86 usbxhci.sys have to work with hidusbfn.zip for Windows 1903 on github.


----------



## rqrqqaz

SweetLow said:


> for x64 USBXHCI.SYS try this version:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...ard-overclocking-2000-hz-63.html#post28099512
> it has to work with high probability but i am waiting result of testing, of course.
> the rest i will check some time later.
> P.S. Ok, x64 and x86 usbport.sys and x86 usbxhci.sys have to work with hidusbfn.zip for Windows 1903 on github.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1589644-usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz-63.html


This file is not available on the 19041 version, may still have to trouble you


----------



## SweetLow

rqrqqaz said:


> This file is not available on the 19041 version, may still have to trouble you


What does it mean "not available ... on version"? Does not work there or what else?


----------



## rqrqqaz

Yes, higher frequency cannot be changed in WIN10 2004 19041 x64 version.
Maybe Microsoft changed usbport.sys and USBXHCI.SYS again. 
But the X86 version can also change the frequency.


----------



## came12on

*Made my mouse dissapear*

Had to change usb ports just to make it reappear 

no thanks


----------



## SweetLow

rqrqqaz said:


> Yes, higher frequency cannot be changed in WIN10 2004 19041 x64 version.
> Maybe Microsoft changed ... USBXHCI.SYS again.


Yes, compared with 1903/1909, but version of patcher that i gave you HAVE TO work.
Ok, will try to isolate problem. Send me "Copy IDs" result with applied driver ("Selected Rate"=1000, "Filter on Device" checked, and Restart Button or after reboot) on x64 with the latest setup.exe.


----------



## rqrqqaz

Sorry, it is indeed possible to use this file on the 19041 version, 
the problem is that I changed the file path myself, big NG. 
Thank you


----------



## SweetLow

Ok, version for Windows 10 2004 on github:
https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbfn.zip
Additionally:
Behavior of patcher (hidusbfp.sys, for using with atsiv) slightly changed.
Now if hidusbfp.sys loads and finds sequence for patching then atsiv will report success (instead of "Error 0xc0000001, operation failed").
But you have to unload hidusbfp.sys after that i.e.
PathToAtsiv\atsiv.exe -f PathToHidusbfp\hidusbfp.sys
PathToAtsiv\atsiv.exe -u hidusbfp.sys
or hidusbfp.sys will remain in memory.


----------



## rqrqqaz

SweetLow said:


> Ok, version for Windows 10 2004 on github:
> https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbfn.zip
> Additionally:
> Behavior of patcher (hidusbfp.sys, for using with atsiv) slightly changed.
> Now if hidusbfp.sys loads and finds sequence for patching then atsiv will report success (instead of "Error 0xc0000001, operation failed").
> But you have to unload hidusbfp.sys after that i.e.
> PathToAtsiv\atsiv.exe -f PathToHidusbfp\hidusbfp.sys
> PathToAtsiv\atsiv.exe -u hidusbfp.sys
> or hidusbfp.sys will remain in memory.


Test X64 version OK, X86 wait for me to test. Thank you SweetLow


----------



## SweetLow

rqrqqaz said:


> Test X64 version OK


Did it really work as expected:
>Now if hidusbfp.sys loads and finds sequence for patching then atsiv will report success
? (on the first loading after reboot, of course)


----------



## rqrqqaz

SweetLow said:


> Did it really work as expected:
> >Now if hidusbfp.sys loads and finds sequence for patching then atsiv will report success
> ? (on the first loading after reboot, of course)


x86 test OK, perfect, thank you

X64 hidusbfp.sys 9.17KB 
Sorry! English is not my mother tongue.
0X0000001 does not appear for the first load after rebooting.
Now if hidusbfp.sys loads and finds sequence for patching then atsiv will report success


----------



## rqrqqaz

Thank you SweetLow


----------



## SweetLow

rqrqqaz said:


> x86 test OK, perfect, thank you
> 
> X64 hidusbfp.sys 9.17KB
> Sorry! English is not my mother tongue.
> 0X0000001 does not appear for the first load after rebooting.
> Now if hidusbfp.sys loads and finds sequence for patching then atsiv will report success


Ok. Thanks for your efforts in testing, i appreciate your help.

>Sorry! English is not my mother tongue.
I understand, don't worry.


----------



## Threetimes

Hi, it does not seem possible to overclock my WMO with "VANGUARD". Is there a workaround ?


----------



## navium

Steelseries Rival 62271
peak 1040hz


----------



## click4dylan

Do you know of any way to get this working on AMD x570 boards? If I try and go higher than 1000hz, I receive an error on the device that it cannot start due to insufficient resources. It works on my Intel laptop just fine


----------



## SweetLow

click4dylan said:


> Do you know of any way to get this working on AMD x570 boards? If I try and go higher than 1000hz, I receive an error on the device that it cannot start due to insufficient resources. It works on my Intel laptop just fine


https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...ard-overclocking-2000-hz-72.html#post28284210
>It works on my Intel laptop just fine
The same mouse? Then some problem inside AMD hardware definitely exists, but i can not help now because i do not have such hardware.


----------



## click4dylan

Yes, the same mouse. I also tried other mice and the same problem always happens. I have another PC with the same motherboard but different bios version and it also has the same issue. I have all the usual debugging tools, IDA pro, visual studio, etc if you would like to remote debug this issue some time.


----------



## SweetLow

click4dylan said:


> I have all the usual debugging tools, IDA pro, visual studio, etc if you would like to remote debug this issue some time.


Thanks, but with high probability it is really hardware problem (inside hardware scheduler of xHCI controller). Of course, it shall be checked in any case but i don't ready to do this remotely


----------



## marcmy

Hello I'm running Win10 2004 build 19041.329. I have enabled test mode and installed hidsubfn drivers but I can't overclock over 1000hz, my device just stops working. Any ideas? TIA


----------



## AMOCO

marcmy said:


> Hello I'm running Win10 2004 build 19041.329. I have enabled test mode and installed hidsubfn drivers but I can't overclock over 1000hz, my device just stops working. Any ideas? TIA


Up the Vcore volts a little more,But don't go to high.


----------



## elucid087

I don't have time to go through all 78 pages so I'll be upfront and ask; is there any real world benefits to this? Potentially frying a USB port for e-peen flexing isn't going to cut it personally.


----------



## SweetLow

marcmy said:


> Hello I'm running Win10 2004 build 19041.329. I have enabled test mode and installed hidsubfn drivers but I can't overclock over 1000hz, my device just stops working. Any ideas? TIA


Read literally few first lines of opening post before anything else. And, of course, "just stops working" is the result of >1000Hz overclocking sometimes, but very rare. I know one case only. In all other cases some kind of error reported for device in Device Manager (exact code) and in Setup (visually).


----------



## badgekill

So yeah finally it's works again with windows 10 19041 thanks again Sweetlow , for my problem it was the Secure Boot who breaks and i followed your topic , i've use Atsiv for applying hidusbfp ( PATCH ) and now my mouse run more smoother with 500 hz  .


----------



## Eso_XXX

I want to get the overclocking file for the keyboard, please


----------



## SweetLow

Eso_XXX said:


> I want to get the overclocking file for the keyboard, please


For the people with restricted mental health (i proud that even such people are trying to use my software!):


----------



## Eso_XXX

SweetLow said:


> For the people with restricted mental health (i proud that even such people are trying to use my software!):


I am using Win7x64 OS, I have tried various methods but still can not break through 1000HZ or higher 2000hz. Since my keyboard is a customized product, the IC scanning speed has been as high as 3000hz. Choose 31HZ/62HZ can only achieve speed reduction, so I ask everyone to help me.


----------



## nordschleife

*nordschleife*

thanks again, working flawlessly on win 2004.


----------



## nlse

SweetLow said:


> Read literally few first lines of opening post before anything else. And, of course, "just stops working" is the result of >1000Hz overclocking sometimes, but very rare. I know one case only. In all other cases some kind of error reported for device in Device Manager (exact code) and in Setup (visually).


Win10 v.2004, X570 amd Motherboard
with WMO

does it work with AMD USB 3.10 eXtenible Host Controller 1.10 (Microsoft)?


is there a good guide, or updated guide for it to work?

4 - 8khz
put the hidusbfp.sys in %systemroot%\system32\drivers\

followed the text and it gave 31 and 62, asked here again, can be that its the amd still would be great with a clear or a video with the new one how it would work, maybe only with text and how you click at atleast for the steps, as it seems that it doesnt work very easily and needs to be updated

is there any working atsiv method put up 5 of them and they are not working properly


----------



## SweetLow

nlse said:


> Win10 v.2004, X570 amd Motherboard
> with WMO
> 
> does it work with AMD USB 3.10 eXtenible Host Controller 1.10 (Microsoft)?
> 
> 
> is there a good guide, or updated guide for it to work?
> 
> 4 - 8khz
> put the hidusbfp.sys in %systemroot%\system32\drivers\
> 
> followed the text and it gave 31 and 62, asked here again, can be that its the amd still would be great with a clear or a video with the new one how it would work, maybe only with text and how you click at atleast for the steps, as it seems that it doesnt work very easily and needs to be updated
> 
> is there any working atsiv method put up 5 of them and they are not working properly


>put the hidusbfp.sys in %systemroot%\system32\drivers\
>followed the text
I don't remember such text. Copying hidusbfP.sys to this folder is useless.

>does it work with AMD USB 3.10 eXtenible Host Controller 1.10 (Microsoft)
Probably up to 1000Hz only. Read the opening post carefully.


----------



## NDUS

qsxcv said:


> yay 8khz working again.
> 
> info and my procedure (i'm not sure what's actually necessary, but this worked for me without much effort)
> 0. my laptop is on win 10, version 1903, os build 18917.1000
> 1. enable test signing
> run command prompt as administrator, then run
> Bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING ON
> reboot
> 2. download hidusb.zip from https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbf.zip
> download hidusbfn.zip from
> 
> unzip both
> 3. run hidusb\Driver\Setup.exe
> make sure "Filter on Device" is unchecked for now.
> click "Install Service"
> close it
> 4. in hidusbfn\DRIVER\AMD64, copy hidusbf.sys to C:\Windows\System32\drivers
> replace existing file.
> 5. open Setup.exe again. check "Filter on Device", set the rate, and click restart
> 6. ???
> 7. profit


Can confirm this is working on Windows 10 ver.2004 with the M1K. One thing that gave me a pause: after step 4, it appears that there is no way to set a rate above 1000hz in Setup.exe. You have to run the 4khz-8khz batch file in the hidusbf\driver directory with Setup.exe. Then, the "31hz" setting in Setup.exe becomes 4000hz (not visually - but it is 4000hz) and 62hz becomes the setting for 8000hz.

Could anyone who uses the Atsiv version make an idiot-proof guide like qsxcv did for the testmode version? It would be useful for posterity.


----------



## nlse

NDUS said:


> Can confirm this is working on Windows 10 ver.2004 with the M1K. One thing that gave me a pause: after step 4, it appears that there is no way to set a rate above 1000hz in Setup.exe. You have to run the 4khz-8khz batch file in the hidusbf\driver directory with Setup.exe. Then, the "31hz" setting in Setup.exe becomes 4000hz (not visually - but it is 4000hz) and 62hz becomes the setting for 8000hz.
> 
> Could anyone who uses the Atsiv version make an idiot-proof guide like qsxcv did for the testmode version? It would be useful for posterity.


would be great thank you

as i tried with setup still when trying the mouserate it only says 31 or 62 as a mouserate and not to see if its faster?
are there some things that may have not gone according all these ways

would be great with a guide that shows clearly how all works


----------



## SweetLow

NDUS said:


> Could anyone who uses the Atsiv version make an idiot-proof guide like qsxcv did for the testmode version? It would be useful for posterity.


All for your wishes 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...low-1000hz-mouse-driver-111.html#post28396030



NDUS said:


> Can confirm this is working on Windows 10 ver.2004 with the M1K.


If you have ordinary/batch version of Zaunkoenig m1k - can you post 8KHz mousetest picture here? I will reference it.


----------



## nlse

SweetLow said:


> All for your wishes
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...low-1000hz-mouse-driver-111.html#post28396030





Aniela said:


> 05.04.2020 IDIOT-PROOF NON-TESTSIGN METHOD GUIDE FOR WINDOWS 10 1909
> 
> 1. Place premade folder 'atsiv' in 'C:\Program Files' so you have a 'C:\Program Files\atsiv' path. DOWNLOAD
> 2. Run C:\Program Files\atsiv\DRIVER\Setup.exe, press Install Service, tick Filter On device checkbox and choose your desired rate. Remember that some mouse can go only up to 500.
> 3. Press Copy ID's, paste it somewhere and copy the second line(in my case that would be "USB\VID_046D&PID_C051\6&45F1B51&0&2") and replace accordingly in the restart.cmd file in 'C:\Program Files\atsiv'
> 4. Launch Windows Scheduler located in C:\Windows\system32\taskschd.msc and import task 'Myszka.xml' also located in 'atsiv' folder
> 5. Restart your PC and confirm that it's working using THIS checker.
> 
> This works on my old mx518 mouse that is 125Hz(OCed to 500) by default on ASUS TUF B450-PRO GAMING motherboard.


that worked still you will have to choose the User or Group in taskschd.msc as it gave an error, just to add to it.
tested with 1000 hz and worked


----------



## NDUS

SweetLow said:


> All for your wishes
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...low-1000hz-mouse-driver-111.html#post28396030
> 
> 
> If you have ordinary/batch version of Zaunkoenig m1k - can you post 8KHz mousetest picture here? I will reference it.


Sure, here ya go:









Thanks for the Atsiv guide, can confirm it's also working great on win10 v2004. Battle Eye didn't like me having Windows test mode on.


----------



## nlse

Aniela said:


> 05.04.2020 IDIOT-PROOF NON-TESTSIGN METHOD GUIDE FOR WINDOWS 10 1909
> 
> 1. Place premade folder 'atsiv' in 'C:\Program Files' so you have a 'C:\Program Files\atsiv' path. DOWNLOAD
> 2. Run C:\Program Files\atsiv\DRIVER\Setup.exe, press Install Service, tick Filter On device checkbox and choose your desired rate. Remember that some mouse can go only up to 500.
> 3. Press Copy ID's, paste it somewhere and copy the second line(in my case that would be "USB\VID_046D&PID_C051\6&45F1B51&0&2") and replace accordingly in the restart.cmd file in 'C:\Program Files\atsiv'
> 4. Launch Windows Scheduler located in C:\Windows\system32\taskschd.msc and import task 'Myszka.xml' also located in 'atsiv' folder
> 5. Restart your PC and confirm that it's working using THIS checker.
> 
> This works on my old mx518 mouse that is 125Hz(OCed to 500) by default on ASUS TUF B450-PRO GAMING motherboard.





SweetLow said:


> All for your wishes
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...low-1000hz-mouse-driver-111.html#post28396030


if i would like to use hidusbfp.sys from Microsoft USB Drivers on Win8+ (USBPORT, USBXHCI)\PATCH (for atsiv on x64)\NTx86\4khz-8khz with the:
"hidusbfn.zip - Addition for some recent versions of Windows (Win10 v.2004 checked). Using described below
Edit: High rate driver versions now included in this package (in appropriate folders)."

how would that work with the "NON-TESTSIGN METHOD GUIDE FOR WINDOWS 10" Guide


----------



## SweetLow

nlse said:


> how would that work with the "NON-TESTSIGN METHOD GUIDE FOR WINDOWS 10" Guide


i think it is obvious - just copying file with the same name over the old version


----------



## 2A1Z

The software worked for me and I was able to downclock my mouse to 31 and 62, however when I tried to use those same numbers to reach a higher polling rate it didn't work. I tried using this method from this video (I downloaded ASTIV from the forum but that didn't work) I even followed the instructions of copying and pasting the files from the AMD64| 4K-8KHZ folder and it didn't work. I'm on Windows 10 with an AMD CPU and I made sure I'm on USB 3.0. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 2A1Z

Which folder should we put it in then?


----------



## SweetLow

2A1Z said:


> AMD CPU


Read opening post carefully.


----------



## 2A1Z

I've gone it multiple times and tried following along with the "README. 2Khz-8Khz" and I still haven't been able to get it past 1000, it just downlocks instead of overclocking. I even made sure to reboot my computer and have reinstalled the software in order to make sure it works properly. I have the M1K mouse which I know is compatable.


----------



## NDUS

2A1Z said:


> I've gone it multiple times and tried following along with the "README. 2Khz-8Khz" and I still haven't been able to get it past 1000, it just downlocks instead of overclocking. I even made sure to reboot my computer and have reinstalled the software in order to make sure it works properly. I have the M1K mouse which I know is compatable.


did you run the 4khz-8khz.cmd file? that's what changes the 31hz/62hz options in setup.exe to 4khz/8khz


----------



## 2A1Z

NDUS said:


> Sure, here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Atsiv guide, can confirm it's also working great on win10 v2004. Battle Eye didn't like me having Windows test mode on.


I have the M1K mouse too and I've been struggling to overclock it to 8000 for a couple of days now, what steps did you take to get it working? (I've tried almost everything including Atsiv to no avail, unfortunately.)


----------



## 2A1Z

NDUS said:


> did you run the 4khz-8khz.cmd file? that's what changes the 31hz/62hz options in setup.exe to 4khz/8khz


I copied it to the drivers folder and even put in Atsiv as well.


----------



## NDUS

2A1Z said:


> I copied it to the drivers folder and even put in Atsiv as well.


There is a file called 4khz-8khz.cmd that you must run.









After you do this, the "31hz" and "62hz" options in setup.exe will secretly change to 4000hz & 8000hz.


----------



## nlse

NDUS said:


> There is a file called 4khz-8khz.cmd that you must run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you do this, the "31hz" and "62hz" options in setup.exe will secretly change to 4000hz & 8000hz.


what ways are there to see if its working properly other than the 31hz and 62hz when you see it at the mouse rate testers?


----------



## NDUS

nlse said:


> what ways are there to see if its working properly other than the 31hz and 62hz when you see it at the mouse rate testers?


Use a mouse rate tester. If the result is above 1000hz, it worked


----------



## 2A1Z

NDUS said:


> There is a file called 4khz-8khz.cmd that you must run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you do this, the "31hz" and "62hz" options in setup.exe will secretly change to 4000hz & 8000hz.


Yuppeoy, I made sure to do that too. I just did that now and it still didn't work. On mouse rate tester it still shows as 62, even though I know the M1K can run 8k


----------



## 2A1Z

I also made sure to follow along with the "2KHz-8KHz READ ME" guide as well to no avail, it still only is at 62 on mouse tester


----------



## 2A1Z

nlse said:


> that worked still you will have to choose the User or Group in taskschd.msc as it gave an error, just to add to it.
> tested with 1000 hz and worked


After step 2 I was completely lost.


----------



## nlse

2A1Z said:


> After step 2 I was completely lost.


in the setup program you click the copy id in the software

and you can paste it to notepad, a textfile and look at the "USB\VID_046D&PID_C051\6&45F1B51&0&2" its similar the one you have specific for the mouse you use

you will have to see what similar "USB\VID_046D&PID_C051\6&45F1B51&0&2" you have on your computer and mice

and replace for the copy-id you have for your mouse on your computer ""USB\VID_046D&PID_C051\6&45F1B51&0&2") and replace accordingly in the restart.cmd file in 'C:\Program Files\atsiv'"

"Launch Windows Scheduler located in C:\Windows\system32\taskschd.msc and import task 'Myszka.xml' also located in 'atsiv' folder"

you start the Task Scheduler software in windows and go top bar to: Action part top part of the and click Import Task
and go to C:\Program Files\atsiv and add the 'Myszka.xml' file and:

"User or Group in taskschd.msc as it gave an error, just to add to it."

in Windows 10: push Change User or Group, Advanced , Find Now and add the account you use for the mouse and what you are going to do

as it was needed to add the Task, in Task Scheduler, Ok and Configure for Windows 10 if you want, if its needed

and that worked for 1000hz the higher hz havent tried to test it out yet, it worked with 1000hz 

hope it will help you to get more hz


----------



## 2A1Z

nlse said:


> in the setup program you click the copy id in the software
> 
> and you can paste it to notepad, a textfile and look at the "USB\VID_046D&PID_C051\6&45F1B51&0&2" its similar the one you have specific for the mouse you use
> 
> you will have to see what similar "USB\VID_046D&PID_C051\6&45F1B51&0&2" you have on your computer and mice
> 
> and replace for the copy-id you have for your mouse on your computer ""USB\VID_046D&PID_C051\6&45F1B51&0&2") and replace accordingly in the restart.cmd file in 'C:\Program Files\atsiv'"
> 
> "Launch Windows Scheduler located in C:\Windows\system32\taskschd.msc and import task 'Myszka.xml' also located in 'atsiv' folder"
> 
> you start the Task Scheduler software in windows and go top bar to: Action part top part of the and click Import Task
> and go to C:\Program Files\atsiv and add the 'Myszka.xml' file and:
> 
> "User or Group in taskschd.msc as it gave an error, just to add to it."
> 
> in Windows 10: push Change User or Group, Advanced , Find Now and add the account you use for the mouse and what you are going to do
> 
> as it was needed to add the Task, in Task Scheduler, Ok and Configure for Windows 10 if you want, if its needed
> 
> and that worked for 1000hz the higher hz havent tried to test it out yet, it worked with 1000hz
> 
> hope it will help you to get more hz


How do I replace in the restart.cmd file if I can't even open it. I double clicked it and I even ran it as administrator and nothing happened.


----------



## NDUS

2A1Z said:


> How do I replace in the restart.cmd file if I can't even open it. I double clicked it and I even ran it as administrator and nothing happened.


open it in a text editor like notepad


----------



## nlse

2A1Z said:


> How do I replace in the restart.cmd file if I can't even open it. I double clicked it and I even ran it as administrator and nothing happened.





NDUS said:


> open it in a text editor like notepad


right-click and choosed Edit in Windows 10

or as @NDUS right-click or open with text-software to be able to change the Copy-Id that you have specific for the mouse/computer


----------



## 2A1Z

nlse said:


> right-click and choosed Edit in Windows 10
> 
> or as @NDUS right-click or open with text-software to be able to change the Copy-Id that you have specific for the mouse/computer


Awesome! I was able to get to the Task Scheduler and added Myszka.xml however it said "An error has occurred for task, Myszka, Error message: One or more of the specified arguments are not valid." So I wasn't able to actually add Myszka yet. Any work around, or cause of why I can't add it?


----------



## nlse

2A1Z said:


> Awesome! I was able to get to the Task Scheduler and added Myszka.xml however it said "An error has occurred for task, Myszka, Error message: One or more of the specified arguments are not valid." So I wasn't able to actually add Myszka yet. Any work around, or cause of why I can't add it?


Yes ""User or Group in taskschd.msc as it gave an error, just to add to it."

in Windows 10: push Change User or Group, Advanced , Find Now and add the account you use for the mouse and what you are going to do

as it was needed to add the Task, in Task Scheduler, Ok and Configure for Windows 10 if you want, if its needed"


----------



## 2A1Z

nlse said:


> Yes ""User or Group in taskschd.msc as it gave an error, just to add to it."
> 
> in Windows 10: push Change User or Group, Advanced , Find Now and add the account you use for the mouse and what you are going to do
> 
> as it was needed to add the Task, in Task Scheduler, Ok and Configure for Windows 10 if you want, if its needed"


I appreciate you being patient and helping me through all the steps but for some reason after all that it STILL only shows 62hz or 31hz. I followed every single instruction step by step and even tried the previous methods like copying it system32/drivers and I'm still stuck on 62hz.


----------



## NDUS

2A1Z said:


> I appreciate you being patient and helping me through all the steps but for some reason after all that it STILL only shows 62hz or 31hz. I followed every single instruction step by step and even tried the previous methods like copying it system32/drivers and I'm still stuck on 62hz.


It should just be a matter of running 4khz-8khz.cmd and restarting the driver from setup.exe. 
Check that your M1K is plugged into a USB 3.0 port as well.


----------



## 2A1Z

NDUS said:


> It should just be a matter of running 4khz-8khz.cmd and restarting the driver from setup.exe.
> Check that your M1K is plugged into a USB 3.0 port as well.


Is there a certain way to run the 4-8kHZ file, cuz I've even ran it as administrator and followed the instructions on the 1st page of placing the AMD64 files in drivers and it still only has 62 when I run install and restart.
Edit: Whenever I run it, it looks like a popup of cmd that closes really quickly but still nothing happens differently in setup. The M1K has also been plugged into a 3.0 USB from the start.


----------



## nlse

2A1Z said:


> Is there a certain way to run the 4-8kHZ file, cuz I've even ran it as administrator and followed the instructions on the 1st page of placing the AMD64 files in drivers and it still only has 62 when I run install and restart.
> Edit: Whenever I run it, it looks like a popup of cmd that closes really quickly but still nothing happens differently in setup. The M1K has also been plugged into a 3.0 USB from the start.


i did not test the 4 or 8k, maybe that works as he describes so if you get it please tell us

as there is not spot on instructions available, even if the programmer is kind to share and support afterwards for years


----------



## NDUS

2A1Z said:


> Is there a certain way to run the 4-8kHZ file, cuz I've even ran it as administrator and followed the instructions on the 1st page of placing the AMD64 files in drivers and it still only has 62 when I run install and restart.
> Edit: Whenever I run it, it looks like a popup of cmd that closes really quickly but still nothing happens differently in setup. The M1K has also been plugged into a 3.0 USB from the start.


Make sure you used the driver file (hidusbfp.sys) from the "4khz-8khz" folder, not the regular one. 
Beyond that I'm not sure what could be wrong. If I find time soon I'll make a video guide on how to get 8khz polling working with atsiv.


----------



## NDUS

OK, I made a video showing how to use the Atsiv method for the M1K.


----------



## 2A1Z

NDUS said:


> OK, I made a video showing how to use the Atsiv method for the M1K.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBrBtf_2abU


YOU ARE A LEGEND FOR THIS VIDEO! It was really informative and easy to follow through, it makes me even more concerned though since I followed it all step by step, with the M1K plugged into a USB 3.0 (tried 4 different ports) and made sure to copy the hidusbsys file from 4k-8khz to the system32 drivers before starting. Could the problem be that it doesn't work on AMD computers?


----------



## tk0

*No overclock for M1K on AMD B350 Win10?*

Cannot overclock my M1K here - underclocking is no issue.
With antivirus turned off &
the usb driver versions falling into the last category since I am on x64 Windows 10 Pro 1909 - 18363.900 &
having an AMD chipset MSI B350-GAMING-PRO-CARBON motherboard using the 'Lighting ASmedia 2142 USB 3.1 Gen2 controller':
After trying the atsiv method as shown in the video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBrBtf_2abU)
-> 64 Hz instead of 8k Hz
using qsxcv / test mode method (https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1589644-usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz-79.html)
-> non-responsive mouse emitting a high frequency noise while being on the desk / tracking
using method from LordOfMice github readme (https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbfn.zip) 
-> 124Hz
Tried all on 2 different usb root hubs ports connected to different PCI E ports already - I could test on another 'VR ready' USB port next which would likely fail too due to having some additional chip cleaning up the signal.
Any ideas?


----------



## tk0

*No overclock of M1K with AMD B350 on x64 Win10 Pro?*

Cannot overclock my M1K here - underclocking is no issue.
With antivirus turned off &
the usb driver versions falling into the last category since I am on x64 Windows 10 Pro 1909 - 18363.900 &
having an AMD chipset MSI B350-GAMING-PRO-CARBON motherboard using the 'Lighting ASmedia 2142 USB 3.1 Gen2 controller':
After trying the atsiv method as shown in the video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBrBtf_2abU)
-> 64 Hz instead of 8k Hz
using qsxcv / test mode method (https://www.overclock.net/forum/375-mice/1589644-usb-mouse-hard-overclocking-2000-hz-79.html)
-> non-responsive mouse emitting a high frequency noise while being on the desk / tracking
using method from LordOfMice github readme (https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbfn.zip) 
-> 124Hz
Tried all on 2 different usb root hubs ports connected to different PCI E ports already - I could test on another 'VR ready' USB port next which would likely fail too due to having some additional chip cleaning up the signal.
Any ideas?


----------



## NDUS

2A1Z said:


> YOU ARE A LEGEND FOR THIS VIDEO! It was really informative and easy to follow through, it makes me even more concerned though since I followed it all step by step, with the M1K plugged into a USB 3.0 (tried 4 different ports) and made sure to copy the hidusbsys file from 4k-8khz to the system32 drivers before starting. Could the problem be that it doesn't work on AMD computers?


SweetLow says in the OP:
> Some AMD chipset xHCI controllers restricted too.

I can't say whether that's the problem in your case, but it seems possible.

Also, in the video I'm on the most recent windows update (win 10 v2004) - if you're on an older one (possible, they haven't rolled the update out to everyone) you may need an older hidusbfp.sys file. I'm not sure that they are "backwards compatible". Or you can use https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/3159635/windows-10-update-assistant to install v2004


----------



## 2A1Z

NDUS said:


> SweetLow says in the OP:
> > Some AMD chipset xHCI controllers restricted too.
> 
> I can't say whether that's the problem in your case, but it seems possible.
> 
> Also, in the video I'm on the most recent windows update (win 10 v2004) - if you're on an older one (possible, they haven't rolled the update out to everyone) you may need an older hidusbfp.sys file. I'm not sure that they are "backwards compatible". Or you can use https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/3159635/windows-10-update-assistant to install v2004


I'm on v.2004, it's possible there may be an issue with AMD though from what I've seen the AMD issue was resolved by using Astiv. However, I must've been wrong if I still can't seem to make it work, I appreciate the help nonetheless though fam. Also, appreciate the vid, and I actually saw your polling rate video and montage before and I just realized it's you, you're nutty.


----------



## NDUS

2A1Z said:


> I'm on v.2004, it's possible there may be an issue with AMD though from what I've seen the AMD issue was resolved by using Astiv. However, I must've been wrong if I still can't seem to make it work, I appreciate the help nonetheless though fam. Also, appreciate the vid, and I actually saw your polling rate video and montage before and I just realized it's you, you're nutty.


An interesting thing: someone recently contacted me and said that they tried overclocking their M1K and that not only did it not work, the M1K also developed coil whine after the overclocking attempt. They sent a recording and indeed it did seem to have coil whine.

It's possible that you can lose some kind of cosmic mouse roulette and your mouse won't be overclockable - or worse, could perhaps even be damaged by the attempt. I'm not sure.


----------



## 2A1Z

NDUS said:


> An interesting thing: someone recently contacted me and said that they tried overclocking their M1K and that not only did it not work, the M1K also developed coil whine after the overclocking attempt. They sent a recording and indeed it did seem to have coil whine.
> 
> It's possible that you can lose some kind of cosmic mouse roulette and your mouse won't be overclockable - or worse, could perhaps even be damaged by the attempt. I'm not sure.


Wait, what?! That's crazy, I thought the M1K was made with overclocking in mind?! I did notice that the M1K was showing a bit low on the sensor test after alotta attempts but I didn't think much of it and figured the tester is just not 100% legit. That sucks though, AMD can't overclock and now I may coil whined my mouse, unluckers.


----------



## NDUS

2A1Z said:


> Wait, what?! That's crazy, I thought the M1K was made with overclocking in mind?! I did notice that the M1K was showing a bit low on the sensor test after alotta attempts but I didn't think much of it and figured the tester is just not 100% legit. That sucks though, AMD can't overclock and now I may coil whined my mouse, unluckers.


> I did notice that the M1K was showing a bit low on the sensor test after alotta attempts

Do you mean the polling rate is low? Just run setup.exe, uncheck "filter on mouse" and restart it.


----------



## SweetLow

NDUS said:


> SweetLow says in the OP


Opening??? JFYI, https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...ard-overclocking-2000-hz-80.html#post28531140


----------



## 2A1Z

SweetLow said:


> Opening??? JFYI, https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...ard-overclocking-2000-hz-80.html#post28531140


Will overclocking be unrestricted on AMD in any future updates?


----------



## SweetLow

2A1Z said:


> Will overclocking be unrestricted on AMD in any future updates?


If you will read my dialogue on the link - no with high probability.


----------



## IPS.Blue

NDUS said:


> An interesting thing: someone recently contacted me and said that they tried overclocking their M1K and that not only did it not work, the M1K also developed coil whine after the overclocking attempt. They sent a recording and indeed it did seem to have coil whine.
> 
> It's possible that you can lose some kind of cosmic mouse roulette and your mouse won't be overclockable - or worse, could perhaps even be damaged by the attempt. I'm not sure.


Patrick from Zaunkoenig here.  My M1K has coil whine even though its not running at 8,000 Hertz currently. I can only hear it though if I hold my M1K directly to my ear. I suspect its the LED in the PixArt 3360. The «coil whine» on my M1K disappears when I suspend it in the air for a few seconds. I blame PixArt.


----------



## LewisMerks

*Does this work for Windows 7 Ultimate*

Hi, I tried to overclock my Zowie S1 Divina to above 1k polling rate and it didn't work. Does this support windows 7? Thanks


----------



## SweetLow

LewisMerks said:


> Does this support windows 7?


No.


----------



## Jonny321321

Thanks, it worked! Tested about 5 mice, the only reasonably overclockable mouse that I tried was the Ninox venator which did about 1300hz (unsure if stable). The razer viper mini did about 1040mhz, logitech g303 & g203, endgame gear XM1 and razer jugan no change. Is it worth trying the overclock hub option - e.g. can this produce results on certain mice where the default configuration doesn't? 
I notice that whichever back USB port I use none of my mice are ever attached directly to the xhci root hub as suggested in the 1st page, there's always a USB composite device intermediary.


----------



## KulaGGin

Made a minimalist test to test the round trip time from PC to Arduino and back to PC at different polling rates. Tried these: 31, 62, 125, 250, 500, 1000, 8000. Posted results in the Is it worth making a mouse using the PCIE interface?. Got interesting results. Here's the post:


KulaGGin said:


> Got back to this again. This time I did a different test only using Arduino, firmware and console application on PC:
> • On PC: send a signal to Arduino from PC through USB's virtual Serial port
> • On Arduino: when it gets the signal, send 'a' key back using default Keyboard.h library.
> • On PC: wait for the keystroke to arrive.
> • On PC: Measure time between the moment before it started sending the signal to Arduino and the moment it registered the key press.
> • On PC: print the result to the console window.
> 
> Do it a 1000 times and get the average of 1000 measurements.
> 
> tl;dr conclusion: no need for PCIe because even at 1000 Hz average latency is below 1ms, and at overclocked 8000 Hz it should be around 62.5 microseconds.
> 
> I got interesting results which I can't explain. On a default polling rate, I get less than 0.5ms on average from 1000 measurements and almost all of them are below 0.5ms(and very close to it). Here are the numbers from one run:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0.453
> 0.444
> 0.205
> 0.453
> 0.487
> 0.528
> 0.473
> 0.451
> 0.494
> 0.487
> 0.453
> 0.473
> 0.544
> 0.437
> 0.459
> 0.479
> 0.484
> 0.481
> 0.523
> 0.444
> 0.472
> 0.474
> 0.483
> 0.496
> 0.476
> 0.508
> 0.562
> 0.365
> 0.858
> 0.105
> 0.477
> 0.488
> 0.485
> 0.472
> 0.479
> 0.597
> 0.369
> 0.487
> 0.508
> 0.47
> 0.475
> 0.479
> 0.466
> 0.475
> 0.6
> 0.374
> 0.469
> 0.478
> 0.485
> 0.48
> 0.485
> 0.551
> 0.4
> 0.59
> 0.374
> 0.487
> 0.462
> 0.466
> 0.501
> 0.456
> 0.511
> 0.451
> 0.477
> 0.485
> 0.478
> 0.488
> 0.473
> 0.492
> 0.471
> 0.487
> 0.495
> 0.489
> 0.464
> 0.466
> 0.478
> 0.494
> 0.577
> 0.372
> 0.484
> 0.485
> 0.478
> 0.475
> 0.478
> 0.478
> 0.503
> 0.579
> 0.368
> 0.48
> 0.483
> 0.466
> 0.505
> 0.468
> 0.466
> 0.48
> 0.484
> 0.486
> 0.475
> 0.493
> 0.488
> 0.611
> 0.342
> 0.493
> 0.485
> 0.454
> 0.512
> 0.443
> 0.493
> 0.486
> 0.482
> 0.482
> 0.448
> 0.537
> 0.426
> 0.596
> 0.362
> 0.483
> 0.511
> 0.471
> 0.479
> 0.46
> 0.48
> 0.482
> 0.576
> 0.388
> 0.49
> 0.471
> 0.477
> 0.487
> 0.481
> 0.477
> 0.483
> 0.486
> 0.482
> 0.475
> 0.485
> 0.487
> 0.479
> 0.483
> 0.477
> 0.577
> 0.385
> 0.477
> 0.482
> 0.484
> 0.516
> 0.444
> 0.48
> 0.483
> 0.489
> 0.477
> 0.492
> 0.464
> 0.582
> 0.385
> 0.477
> 0.478
> 0.519
> 0.459
> 0.464
> 0.48
> 0.486
> 0.524
> 0.443
> 0.485
> 0.472
> 0.57
> 0.39
> 0.491
> 0.489
> 0.471
> 0.483
> 0.48
> 0.47
> 0.472
> 0.485
> 0.476
> 0.593
> 0.369
> 0.589
> 0.371
> 0.494
> 0.471
> 0.478
> 0.502
> 0.457
> 0.484
> 0.508
> 0.453
> 0.494
> 0.466
> 0.486
> 0.479
> 0.485
> 0.478
> 0.488
> 0.472
> 0.53
> 0.438
> 0.478
> 0.489
> 0.602
> 0.365
> 0.465
> 0.488
> 0.477
> 0.474
> 0.475
> 0.491
> 0.478
> 0.54
> 0.444
> 0.476
> 0.474
> 0.453
> 0.573
> 0.386
> 0.518
> 0.447
> 0.479
> 0.49
> 0.473
> 0.477
> 0.523
> 0.439
> 0.507
> 0.438
> 0.479
> 0.59
> 0.378
> 0.492
> 0.461
> 0.482
> 0.487
> 0.478
> 0.489
> 0.47
> 0.504
> 0.466
> 0.474
> 0.483
> 0.581
> 0.383
> 0.495
> 0.464
> 0.483
> 0.479
> 0.479
> 0.484
> 0.484
> 0.5
> 0.459
> 0.479
> 0.492
> 0.57
> 0.387
> 0.502
> 0.466
> 0.475
> 0.489
> 0.472
> 0.486
> 0.495
> 0.492
> 0.461
> 1.041
> 0.155
> 0.491
> 0.471
> 0.497
> 0.46
> 0.488
> 0.475
> 0.482
> 0.482
> 0.574
> 0.386
> 0.471
> 0.51
> 0.458
> 0.482
> 0.482
> 0.504
> 0.461
> 0.483
> 0.47
> 0.483
> 0.482
> 0.494
> 0.503
> 0.444
> 0.475
> 0.482
> 0.486
> 0.509
> 0.452
> 0.445
> 0.491
> 0.474
> 0.466
> 0.479
> 0.566
> 0.398
> 0.465
> 0.475
> 0.481
> 0.484
> 0.497
> 0.542
> 0.404
> 0.479
> 0.493
> 0.473
> 0.494
> 0.439
> 0.492
> 0.463
> 0.478
> 0.472
> 0.488
> 0.507
> 0.444
> 0.49
> 0.571
> 0.384
> 0.485
> 0.476
> 0.487
> 0.497
> 0.458
> 0.482
> 0.477
> 0.484
> 0.478
> 0.479
> 0.493
> 0.476
> 0.476
> 0.482
> 0.475
> 0.578
> 0.395
> 0.477
> 0.474
> 0.482
> 0.489
> 0.482
> 0.472
> 0.498
> 0.473
> 0.478
> 0.476
> 0.483
> 0.488
> 0.484
> 0.476
> 0.476
> 0.583
> 0.386
> 0.488
> 0.467
> 0.489
> 0.474
> 0.479
> 0.481
> 0.482
> 0.489
> 0.475
> 0.491
> 0.473
> 0.494
> 0.468
> 0.482
> 0.483
> 0.597
> 0.37
> 0.479
> 0.478
> 0.483
> 0.493
> 0.477
> 0.485
> 0.463
> 0.58
> 0.394
> 0.473
> 0.48
> 0.489
> 0.481
> 0.477
> 0.478
> 0.482
> 0.489
> 0.476
> 0.508
> 0.454
> 0.49
> 0.475
> 0.483
> 0.482
> 0.576
> 0.392
> 0.47
> 0.483
> 0.483
> 0.476
> 0.479
> 0.493
> 0.475
> 0.486
> 0.596
> 0.866
> 0.215
> 0.526
> 0.452
> 0.45
> 0.49
> 0.586
> 1.117
> 0.403
> 0.24
> 0.477
> 0.478
> 0.482
> 0.483
> 0.6
> 0.36
> 0.493
> 0.67
> 0.3
> 0.449
> 0.47
> 0.491
> 0.46
> 0.608
> 0.342
> 0.482
> 0.474
> 0.478
> 0.494
> 0.476
> 0.486
> 0.476
> 0.566
> 0.381
> 0.544
> 0.413
> 0.479
> 0.482
> 0.475
> 0.483
> 0.482
> 0.502
> 0.484
> 0.746
> 0.19
> 0.572
> 0.393
> 0.493
> 0.47
> 0.467
> 0.5
> 0.467
> 0.482
> 0.473
> 0.501
> 0.465
> 0.485
> 0.483
> 0.567
> 0.385
> 0.491
> 0.481
> 0.475
> 0.477
> 0.483
> 0.478
> 0.486
> 0.495
> 0.465
> 0.483
> 0.479
> 0.57
> 0.398
> 0.47
> 0.491
> 0.474
> 0.488
> 0.477
> 0.479
> 0.482
> 0.503
> 0.458
> 0.479
> 0.482
> 0.49
> 0.48
> 0.478
> 0.488
> 0.569
> 0.387
> 0.48
> 0.478
> 0.484
> 0.498
> 0.464
> 0.592
> 0.373
> 0.516
> 0.458
> 0.479
> 0.484
> 0.567
> 0.384
> 0.476
> 0.468
> 0.472
> 0.492
> 0.488
> 0.466
> 0.497
> 0.582
> 0.36
> 0.483
> 0.525
> 0.428
> 0.493
> 0.48
> 0.468
> 0.48
> 0.627
> 0.352
> 0.446
> 0.472
> 0.485
> 0.49
> 0.5
> 0.478
> 0.454
> 0.469
> 0.462
> 0.482
> 0.482
> 0.487
> 0.495
> 0.463
> 0.478
> 0.482
> 0.506
> 0.473
> 0.589
> 0.38
> 0.46
> 0.466
> 0.489
> 0.482
> 0.572
> 0.396
> 0.468
> 0.484
> 0.474
> 0.483
> 0.482
> 0.484
> 0.491
> 0.477
> 0.472
> 0.486
> 0.482
> 0.481
> 0.474
> 0.481
> 0.478
> 0.487
> 0.482
> 0.488
> 0.467
> 0.5
> 0.491
> 0.456
> 0.475
> 0.485
> 0.573
> 0.399
> 0.472
> 0.492
> 0.474
> 0.483
> 0.468
> 0.478
> 0.492
> 0.571
> 0.383
> 0.483
> 0.477
> 0.481
> 0.488
> 0.481
> 0.476
> 0.48
> 0.484
> 0.485
> 0.48
> 0.489
> 0.462
> 0.468
> 0.485
> 0.484
> 0.574
> 0.389
> 0.485
> 0.478
> 0.477
> 0.486
> 0.479
> 0.489
> 0.485
> 0.479
> 0.48
> 0.469
> 0.482
> 0.517
> 0.464
> 0.457
> 0.451
> 0.484
> 0.482
> 0.485
> 0.477
> 0.505
> 0.439
> 0.461
> 0.459
> 0.478
> 0.58
> 0.392
> 0.526
> 0.436
> 0.474
> 0.509
> 0.452
> 0.486
> 0.523
> 0.444
> 0.464
> 0.516
> 0.446
> 0.571
> 0.381
> 0.496
> 0.464
> 0.483
> 0.487
> 0.472
> 0.484
> 0.497
> 0.573
> 0.37
> 0.478
> 0.488
> 0.495
> 0.476
> 0.478
> 0.471
> 0.479
> 0.494
> 0.473
> 0.488
> 0.479
> 0.578
> 0.406
> 0.452
> 0.475
> 0.48
> 0.488
> 0.518
> 0.439
> 0.478
> 0.487
> 0.475
> 0.482
> 0.488
> 0.582
> 0.377
> 0.474
> 0.486
> 0.479
> 0.494
> 0.473
> 0.479
> 0.48
> 0.496
> 0.468
> 0.479
> 0.478
> 0.508
> 0.462
> 0.578
> 0.38
> 0.494
> 0.464
> 0.484
> 0.476
> 0.494
> 0.471
> 0.476
> 0.492
> 0.478
> 0.495
> 0.469
> 0.476
> 0.49
> 0.565
> 0.383
> 0.476
> 0.497
> 0.482
> 0.471
> 0.48
> 0.479
> 0.472
> 0.502
> 0.488
> 0.477
> 0.455
> 0.488
> 0.479
> 0.48
> 0.514
> 0.56
> 0.43
> 0.251
> 0.442
> 0.151
> 0.479
> 0.509
> 0.36
> 0.467
> 0.598
> 0.364
> 0.468
> 0.535
> 0.423
> 0.485
> 0.464
> 0.473
> 0.488
> 0.491
> 0.47
> 0.47
> 0.485
> 0.487
> 0.478
> 0.461
> 0.487
> 0.482
> 0.566
> 0.379
> 0.479
> 0.481
> 0.481
> 0.5
> 0.461
> 0.474
> 0.481
> 0.483
> 0.469
> 0.463
> 0.491
> 0.469
> 0.584
> 0.38
> 0.471
> 0.475
> 0.491
> 0.473
> 0.468
> 0.477
> 0.488
> 0.574
> 0.371
> 0.494
> 0.47
> 0.475
> 0.493
> 0.474
> 0.475
> 0.497
> 0.561
> 0.379
> 0.483
> 0.484
> 0.472
> 0.482
> 0.482
> 0.475
> 0.472
> 0.507
> 0.462
> 0.485
> 0.478
> 0.579
> 0.394
> 0.467
> 0.476
> 0.485
> 0.488
> 0.488
> 0.491
> 0.457
> 0.479
> 0.484
> 0.474
> 0.485
> 0.484
> 0.48
> 0.476
> 0.482
> 0.584
> 0.396
> 0.499
> 0.452
> 0.468
> 0.499
> 0.485
> 0.478
> 0.471
> 0.544
> 0.409
> 0.778
> 0.176
> 0.572
> 0.378
> 0.495
> 0.472
> 0.464
> 0.486
> 0.476
> 0.463
> 0.473
> 0.556
> 0.406
> 0.484
> 0.464
> 0.488
> 0.481
> 0.521
> 0.439
> 0.464
> 0.604
> 0.384
> 0.475
> 0.48
> 0.501
> 0.463
> 0.483
> 0.449
> 0.473
> 0.493
> 0.477
> 0.485
> 0.472
> 0.479
> 0.487
> 0.466
> 0.481
> 0.495
> 0.473
> 0.476
> 0.468
> 0.478
> 0.513
> 0.453
> 0.473
> 0.815
> 0.143
> 0.579
> 0.379
> 0.482
> 0.491
> 0.465
> 0.493
> 0.466
> 0.484
> 0.478
> 0.488
> 0.516
> 0.449
> 0.47
> 0.577
> 0.386
> 0.493
> 0.48
> 0.477
> 0.477
> 0.485
> 0.494
> 0.47
> 0.485
> 0.488
> 0.466
> 0.483
> 0.491
> 0.486
> 0.462
> 0.481
> 0.585
> 0.382
> 0.482
> 0.581
> 0.38
> 0.634
> 0.336
> 0.483
> 0.464
> 0.593
> 0.551
> 0.87
> 0.155
> 0.56
> 0.4
> 0.47
> 0.482
> 0.487
> 0.489
> 0.485
> 0.473
> 0.473
> 0.583
> 0.405
> 0.449
> 0.481
> 0.482
> 0.53
> 0.416
> 0.479
> 0.482
> 0.576
> 0.423
> 0.439
> 0.472
> 0.492
> 0.465
> 0.478
> 0.504
> 0.468
> 0.482
> 0.463
> 0.48
> 0.505
> 0.57
> 0.419
> 0.443
> 0.456
> 0.475
> 0.488
> 0.478
> 0.48
> 0.502
> 0.557
> 0.387
> 0.733
> 0.228
> 0.475
> 0.514
> 0.444
> 0.474
> 0.478
> 0.496
> 0.47
> 0.479
> 0.493
> 0.48
> 0.554
> 0.396
> 0.48
> 0.582
> 0.38
> 0.483
> 0.477
> 0.481
> 0.488
> 0.482
> 0.483
> 0.488
> 0.479
> 0.475
> 0.48
> 0.483
> 0.481
> 0.474
> 0.494
> 0.469
> 0.48
> 0.485
> 0.481
> 0.484
> 0.492
> 0.509
> 0.44
> 0.496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Average of this run is 0.482ms.
> 
> When I install custom hidusb driver from the USB mouse hard overclocking thread, install service, filter and set polling rate to 1000, I get very similar results: sub 0.5ms average ping time. I don't understand why all of them are so close to 0.5ms. They should be fluctuating 0.001-2.000ms all the time, not be in a very close to 0.5ms range. I think they should be fluctuating 0.001-2.000ms because PC also first sends information to the Arduino and only after that waits for the keystroke, so it should take at least 2 transfers: one out and one in.
> 
> When I change polling rate to 500, average becomes very close to 1ms. That's expected again, but all results are very close to 1ms. As I said, I expect them to fluctuate from 0.001-4.000ms in this case to get an average of 2ms because of 2 transfers.
> 
> And this situation repeats on no matter what polling rate I do it on: 31, 62, 125, 250, 500, 1000. On every try, time of the ping equals to (1000 / polling rate / 2)ms. So at 1000 Hz it's 0.5ms, at 500 Hz it's 1ms, at 125Hz it's 4ms, etc.
> 
> When I install the 4kHz-8kHz driver and set the rate to 62, which is supposed to be 8000 Hz, ping time gets very close to 125µs, as it's supposed to. Here are results from one run:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0.209
> 0.117
> 0.157
> 0.14
> 0.12
> 0.123
> 0.073
> 0.116
> 0.12
> 0.109
> 0.088
> 0.081
> 0.087
> 0.06
> 0.09
> 0.113
> 0.085
> 0.094
> 0.108
> 0.088
> 0.138
> 0.102
> 0.113
> 0.118
> 0.112
> 0.115
> 0.342
> 0.135
> 0.132
> 0.106
> 0.12
> 0.105
> 0.108
> 0.111
> 0.115
> 0.092
> 0.094
> 0.108
> 0.11
> 0.092
> 0.168
> 0.119
> 0.102
> 0.099
> 0.184
> 0.421
> 0.116
> 0.11
> 0.102
> 0.084
> 0.112
> 0.114
> 0.106
> 0.116
> 0.11
> 0.062
> 0.112
> 0.279
> 0.117
> 0.109
> 0.197
> 0.123
> 0.115
> 0.112
> 0.084
> 0.12
> 0.104
> 0.111
> 0.116
> 0.11
> 0.122
> 0.137
> 0.316
> 0.129
> 0.128
> 0.112
> 0.108
> 0.125
> 0.106
> 0.106
> 0.098
> 0.119
> 0.112
> 0.112
> 0.112
> 0.116
> 0.114
> 0.11
> 0.106
> 0.314
> 0.138
> 0.1
> 0.088
> 0.827
> 0.154
> 0.126
> 0.074
> 0.121
> 0.109
> 0.114
> 0.266
> 0.137
> 0.106
> 0.108
> 0.124
> 0.109
> 0.128
> 0.119
> 0.104
> 0.108
> 0.165
> 0.157
> 0.124
> 0.103
> 0.112
> 0.118
> 0.116
> 0.312
> 0.121
> 0.112
> 0.11
> 0.107
> 0.123
> 0.114
> 0.107
> 0.095
> 0.111
> 0.11
> 0.102
> 0.126
> 0.103
> 0.118
> 0.111
> 0.12
> 0.346
> 0.203
> 0.137
> 0.108
> 0.105
> 0.111
> 0.104
> 0.106
> 0.106
> 0.141
> 0.144
> 0.118
> 0.109
> 0.114
> 0.118
> 0.114
> 0.305
> 0.115
> 0.106
> 0.137
> 0.119
> 0.103
> 0.108
> 0.116
> 0.119
> 0.085
> 0.115
> 0.104
> 0.099
> 0.109
> 0.117
> 0.116
> 0.114
> 0.118
> 0.291
> 0.186
> 0.14
> 0.128
> 0.105
> 0.106
> 0.112
> 0.097
> 0.107
> 0.116
> 0.37
> 0.118
> 0.576
> 0.122
> 0.135
> 0.117
> 0.139
> 0.112
> 0.108
> 0.115
> 0.118
> 0.111
> 0.115
> 0.11
> 0.128
> 0.111
> 0.117
> 0.277
> 0.13
> 0.136
> 0.103
> 0.106
> 0.212
> 0.132
> 0.114
> 0.101
> 0.113
> 0.113
> 0.115
> 0.099
> 0.108
> 0.12
> 0.11
> 0.282
> 0.118
> 0.111
> 0.108
> 0.123
> 0.108
> 0.115
> 0.092
> 0.243
> 0.128
> 0.127
> 0.116
> 0.116
> 0.106
> 0.116
> 0.118
> 0.244
> 0.13
> 0.121
> 0.115
> 0.114
> 0.108
> 0.099
> 0.109
> 0.116
> 0.117
> 0.117
> 0.111
> 0.12
> 0.115
> 0.117
> 0.113
> 0.112
> 0.302
> 0.145
> 0.113
> 0.118
> 0.109
> 0.121
> 0.095
> 0.11
> 0.11
> 0.098
> 0.107
> 0.114
> 0.099
> 0.168
> 0.133
> 0.104
> 0.075
> 0.278
> 0.13
> 0.128
> 0.13
> 0.116
> 0.142
> 0.154
> 0.312
> 0.766
> 0.24
> 1.349
> 0.14
> 0.151
> 0.152
> 0.127
> 0.218
> 0.127
> 0.14
> 0.105
> 0.108
> 0.117
> 0.121
> 0.12
> 0.108
> 0.123
> 0.102
> 0.108
> 0.111
> 0.098
> 0.109
> 0.108
> 0.105
> 0.104
> 0.28
> 0.179
> 0.108
> 0.117
> 0.113
> 0.109
> 0.111
> 0.113
> 0.113
> 0.116
> 0.084
> 0.113
> 0.102
> 0.133
> 0.112
> 0.116
> 0.102
> 0.125
> 0.302
> 0.182
> 0.132
> 0.11
> 0.109
> 0.12
> 0.12
> 0.119
> 0.106
> 0.743
> 0.159
> 0.13
> 0.146
> 0.134
> 0.11
> 0.107
> 0.116
> 0.137
> 0.153
> 0.124
> 0.116
> 0.108
> 0.135
> 0.124
> 0.117
> 0.342
> 0.157
> 0.116
> 0.108
> 0.13
> 0.165
> 0.127
> 0.127
> 0.149
> 0.135
> 0.124
> 0.121
> 0.1
> 0.105
> 0.116
> 0.262
> 0.143
> 0.14
> 0.142
> 0.113
> 0.136
> 0.109
> 0.14
> 0.192
> 0.147
> 0.099
> 0.117
> 0.11
> 0.114
> 0.266
> 0.129
> 0.114
> 0.127
> 0.13
> 0.116
> 0.111
> 0.107
> 0.114
> 0.119
> 0.12
> 0.113
> 0.112
> 0.108
> 0.113
> 0.115
> 0.12
> 0.161
> 0.573
> 0.213
> 0.14
> 0.094
> 0.088
> 0.124
> 0.158
> 0.149
> 0.108
> 0.269
> 0.131
> 0.149
> 0.157
> 0.118
> 0.163
> 0.144
> 0.138
> 0.134
> 0.109
> 0.126
> 0.152
> 0.15
> 0.234
> 0.293
> 0.142
> 0.138
> 0.142
> 0.145
> 0.145
> 0.137
> 0.179
> 0.149
> 0.166
> 0.302
> 0.14
> 0.102
> 0.126
> 0.133
> 0.121
> 0.12
> 0.137
> 0.106
> 0.116
> 0.173
> 0.132
> 0.196
> 0.159
> 0.329
> 0.124
> 0.14
> 0.155
> 0.147
> 0.128
> 0.11
> 0.098
> 0.121
> 0.126
> 0.114
> 0.119
> 0.096
> 0.113
> 0.121
> 0.109
> 0.252
> 0.093
> 0.099
> 0.096
> 0.102
> 0.079
> 0.116
> 0.088
> 0.142
> 0.177
> 0.134
> 0.102
> 0.129
> 0.098
> 0.125
> 0.117
> 0.109
> 0.288
> 0.096
> 0.103
> 0.099
> 0.104
> 0.095
> 0.076
> 0.096
> 0.084
> 0.106
> 0.095
> 0.082
> 0.092
> 0.08
> 0.118
> 0.096
> 0.103
> 0.087
> 0.089
> 0.086
> 0.31
> 0.126
> 0.099
> 0.082
> 0.119
> 0.098
> 0.103
> 0.14
> 0.342
> 0.123
> 0.126
> 0.115
> 0.111
> 0.108
> 0.106
> 0.254
> 0.095
> 0.1
> 0.113
> 0.111
> 0.098
> 0.114
> 0.108
> 0.09
> 0.105
> 0.102
> 0.18
> 0.415
> 0.133
> 0.112
> 0.25
> 0.11
> 0.103
> 0.099
> 0.105
> 0.094
> 0.104
> 0.098
> 0.111
> 0.089
> 0.087
> 0.081
> 0.09
> 0.079
> 0.094
> 0.088
> 0.104
> 0.094
> 0.085
> 0.111
> 0.295
> 0.132
> 0.107
> 0.116
> 0.118
> 0.108
> 0.084
> 0.123
> 0.093
> 0.094
> 0.08
> 0.091
> 0.107
> 0.098
> 0.108
> 0.106
> 0.089
> 0.093
> 0.086
> 0.324
> 0.115
> 0.095
> 0.103
> 0.095
> 0.104
> 0.098
> 0.122
> 0.128
> 0.103
> 0.115
> 0.119
> 0.113
> 0.11
> 0.085
> 0.078
> 0.094
> 0.086
> 0.285
> 0.098
> 0.093
> 0.103
> 0.134
> 0.133
> 0.107
> 0.09
> 0.106
> 0.094
> 0.082
> 0.089
> 0.082
> 0.088
> 0.08
> 0.092
> 0.083
> 0.107
> 0.125
> 0.541
> 0.14
> 0.106
> 0.105
> 0.095
> 0.101
> 0.105
> 0.095
> 0.084
> 0.11
> 0.092
> 0.088
> 0.106
> 0.095
> 0.084
> 0.082
> 0.12
> 0.081
> 0.261
> 0.089
> 0.087
> 0.08
> 0.098
> 0.101
> 0.101
> 0.104
> 0.122
> 0.196
> 0.175
> 0.138
> 0.128
> 0.109
> 0.116
> 0.108
> 0.303
> 0.113
> 0.104
> 0.1
> 0.103
> 0.098
> 0.101
> 0.098
> 0.096
> 0.105
> 0.1
> 0.155
> 0.176
> 0.138
> 0.102
> 0.098
> 0.106
> 0.099
> 0.08
> 0.275
> 0.11
> 0.092
> 0.082
> 0.089
> 0.105
> 0.096
> 0.082
> 0.091
> 0.085
> 0.11
> 0.089
> 0.084
> 0.088
> 0.085
> 0.113
> 0.095
> 0.11
> 0.088
> 0.089
> 0.087
> 0.299
> 0.112
> 0.11
> 0.084
> 0.122
> 0.102
> 0.104
> 0.096
> 0.095
> 0.104
> 0.099
> 0.098
> 0.1
> 0.11
> 0.116
> 0.096
> 0.123
> 0.096
> 0.296
> 0.098
> 0.101
> 0.103
> 0.098
> 0.098
> 0.081
> 0.087
> 0.088
> 0.112
> 0.094
> 0.12
> 0.11
> 0.526
> 0.125
> 0.249
> 0.109
> 0.19
> 0.108
> 0.093
> 0.098
> 0.098
> 0.099
> 0.085
> 0.083
> 0.112
> 0.095
> 0.108
> 0.093
> 0.083
> 0.088
> 0.086
> 0.086
> 0.086
> 0.296
> 0.331
> 0.095
> 0.097
> 0.102
> 0.086
> 0.112
> 0.096
> 0.099
> 0.084
> 0.117
> 0.105
> 0.094
> 0.104
> 0.101
> 0.114
> 0.082
> 0.089
> 0.271
> 0.086
> 0.082
> 0.088
> 0.112
> 0.087
> 0.082
> 0.089
> 0.108
> 0.15
> 0.106
> 0.098
> 0.093
> 0.087
> 0.118
> 0.084
> 0.077
> 0.094
> 0.084
> 0.298
> 0.092
> 0.087
> 0.111
> 0.091
> 0.076
> 0.102
> 0.147
> 0.132
> 0.091
> 0.109
> 0.094
> 0.101
> 0.117
> 0.089
> 0.096
> 0.11
> 0.102
> 0.571
> 0.136
> 0.109
> 0.108
> 0.085
> 0.087
> 0.094
> 0.082
> 0.117
> 0.108
> 0.096
> 0.089
> 0.11
> 0.103
> 0.099
> 0.102
> 0.278
> 0.09
> 0.106
> 0.095
> 0.102
> 0.097
> 0.141
> 0.106
> 0.093
> 0.1
> 0.104
> 0.133
> 0.124
> 0.101
> 0.104
> 0.097
> 0.102
> 0.1
> 0.307
> 0.107
> 0.112
> 0.089
> 0.088
> 0.115
> 0.082
> 0.092
> 0.082
> 0.092
> 0.079
> 0.088
> 0.084
> 0.118
> 0.082
> 0.092
> 0.086
> 0.066
> 0.173
> 0.142
> 0.331
> 0.113
> 0.088
> 0.101
> 0.097
> 0.086
> 0.078
> 0.09
> 0.088
> 0.086
> 0.116
> 0.082
> 0.089
> 0.087
> 0.106
> 0.096
> 0.109
> 0.089
> 0.083
> 0.09
> 0.294
> 0.099
> 0.101
> 0.098
> 0.119
> 0.105
> 0.116
> 0.104
> 0.126
> 0.13
> 0.126
> 0.117
> 0.109
> 0.114
> 0.122
> 0.118
> 0.1
> 0.26
> 0.084
> 0.101
> 0.106
> 0.156
> 0.131
> 0.095
> 0.111
> 0.086
> 0.081
> 0.084
> 0.088
> 0.088
> 0.127
> 0.114
> 0.116
> 0.108
> 0.104
> 0.301
> 0.093
> 0.093
> 0.115
> 0.091
> 0.181
> 0.156
> 0.122
> 0.094
> 0.098
> 0.107
> 0.094
> 0.087
> 0.104
> 0.095
> 0.075
> 0.099
> 0.277
> 0.096
> 0.111
> 0.104
> 0.105
> 0.092
> 0.096
> 0.075
> 0.118
> 0.087
> 0.103
> 0.09
> 0.106
> 0.092
> 0.084
> 0.088
> 0.121
> 0.099
> 0.1
> 0.314
> 0.097
> 0.093
> 0.082
> 0.117
> 0.106
> 0.202
> 0.097
> 0.113
> 0.119
> 0.144
> 0.242
> 0.117
> 0.227
> 0.292
> 0.106
> 0.1
> 0.091
> 0.107
> 0.091
> 0.112
> 0.084
> 0.09
> 0.101
> 0.099
> 0.11
> 0.087
> 0.084
> 0.091
> 0.083
> 0.086
> 0.09
> 0.155
> 0.173
> 0.366
> 0.114
> 0.133
> 0.121
> 0.121
> 0.082
> 0.123
> 0.076
> 0.119
> 0.081
> 0.084
> 0.09
> 0.081
> 0.104
> 0.096
> 0.111
> 0.09
> 0.083
> 0.093
> 0.121
> 0.317
> 0.102
> 0.109
> 0.112
> 0.123
> 0.124
> 0.135
> 0.12
> 0.109
> 0.111
> 0.117
> 0.118
> 0.115
> 0.116
> 0.118
> 0.11
> 0.293
> 0.254
> 0.11
> 0.116
> 0.113
> 0.1
> 0.119
> 0.113
> 0.126
> 0.107
> 0.118
> 0.118
> 0.105
> 0.14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this run average is 128µs(0.128ms).
> 
> This is finally expected average because of 2 transfers, but why all of them are still so damn close to the 125µs? They should be in 0-250µs range because of 2 transfers, as I understand it.
> 
> If anyone wants to try it out, I uploaded it to GitHub: [u]https://github.com/KulaGGin/USB-Lag-Test[/u]. All you need to do is to upload _LagTest.Arduino.ino_ sketch to Arduino from Visual Studio, Arduino IDE or whatever you use, build _LagTest.PC_ project, start it, enter the name of Arduino's com port or just press enter if you have only one or if first will do and wait for the results. In my case looks like this:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QidRo-NB7s0
> 
> For the completeness, here's code.
> LagTest.Arduino.ino:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /*
> Name:		LagTest.ino
> Created:	09.08.2020 18:24:55
> Author:	Kulagin
> */
> 
> #include
> 
> // the setup function runs once when you press reset or power the board
> void setup() {
> Serial.begin(115200);
> }
> 
> // the loop function runs over and over again until power down or reset
> void loop() {
> while(true) {
> if(Serial.available() > 0) {
> Keyboard.write('a');
> while(Serial.read() >= 0); //flush buffer
> }
> }
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Program.cs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> using System;
> using System.Collections.Generic;
> using System.Diagnostics;
> using System.IO.Ports;
> using System.Linq;
> using System.Text;
> using System.Threading.Tasks;
> 
> namespace LagTest.PC {
> class Program {
> static void Main(string[] args) {
> string testText = "Test Lag.";
> 
> Stopwatch watch;
> List results = new List();
> List portNames = SerialPort.GetPortNames().ToList();
> Console.WriteLine("Available COM Ports:");
> string portsString = portNames.Aggregate((concat, port) => $"{concat}, {port}");
> Console.WriteLine(portsString);
> Console.WriteLine("Write name of the COM Port to use(leave empty to use first available): ");
> string usedPort = Console.ReadLine();
> if(usedPort == "")
> usedPort = portNames[0];
> 
> SerialPort serialPort = new SerialPort { PortName = usedPort, BaudRate = 115200, RtsEnable = true };
> 
> try {
> serialPort.Open();
> }
> catch(Exception ex) {
> Console.WriteLine(ex);
> }
> 
> for(int testNumber = 0; testNumber  Console.WriteLine(result));
> serialPort.Close();
> Console.ReadKey();
> }
> }
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know and could, please, explain, why am I getting the average of (1000 / polling rate / 2)ms, when, as I think, it should be average of (1000 / polling rate)ms, because PC first sends the signal and only then Arduino answers? And also why all results are so close to the (1000 / polling rate / 2)ms and not spread around between 0 to (1000 / polling rate)ms?


@SweeLow and others, can you explain why I get these results, instead of the ones I expect? Is there something wrong with my understanding of how it's suppose to work or maybe there's something wrong with the test?


----------



## NDUS

KulaGGin said:


> Made a minimalist test to test the round trip time from PC to Arduino and back to PC at different polling rates. Tried these: 31, 62, 125, 250, 500, 1000, 8000. Posted results in the Is it worth making a mouse using the PCIE interface?. Got interesting results. Here's the post:
> 
> @SweeLow and others, can you explain why I get these results, instead of the ones I expect? Is there something wrong with my understanding of how it's suppose to work or maybe there's something work with the test?


This is over my head, but re: the "2 transfers", USB 3.0 apparently can be full duplex under some circumstances. Maybe it's related?
https://bb-smartpartners.com/pdf/wh...s-Bridging-the-Connectivity-Gap_r005_2513.pdf


----------



## NotThat

Try having the PC send a random number to the Arduino, and the Arduino repeat the number back at the PC and see if it affects results.


----------



## KulaGGin

NDUS said:


> This is over my head, but re: the "2 transfers", USB 3.0 apparently can be full duplex under some circumstances. Maybe it's related?
> https://bb-smartpartners.com/pdf/wh...s-Bridging-the-Connectivity-Gap_r005_2513.pdf


Yes, USB 3.0+ can pass data in both directions at the same time, but for that it uses additional wires present on 3.0 cables, and hence it needs 3.0+ everything: host controller, hub, cable, device. My Arduino is USB 2.0 and cable is also only 2.0.
From what I read, on USB 2.0 multiple data packets are possible per one frame, up to 3(including) packets per one frame on a USB 2.0(High speed) device. But that's only for a single transaction, which is always one way, as I understand.



NotThat said:


> Try having the PC send a random number to the Arduino, and the Arduino repeat the number back at the PC and see if it affects results.


Made the test with a check on PC side that the byte returned is a byte PC sent:
• On PC: Send the byte to Arduino and wait for an answer.
• On Arduino: wait for available bytes in the buffer, send received byte back to PC and flush the buffer if there are any other bytes still in the buffer.
• On PC: when answer is received, check if the byte received is the same byte that was sent. If it is, measure time between the moment before it started sending the byte and current moment. If it's not the same, read next byte in the buffer.
• Dump results into the console window.

I tried 9600 and 115200 baud rates, 125 and 8000 Hz(with installed custom 4kHz-8kHz hidusb driver, installed service and activated filter), and the results are as following:


> Serial Lag 9600 baud rate, 8000 Hz 0.297ms
> Serial Lag 115200 baud rate, 8000 Hz 0.299ms
> Serial Lag 9600 baud rate, 125 Hz 0.311ms
> Serial Lag 115200 baud rate, 125 Hz 0.288ms


In the case with Serial, latency isn't affected by baud rate and polling rate of the device.

Code of the test is as following:
SerialTestArduino.ino:


Spoiler






Code:


#include "Arduino.h"

// the setup function runs once when you press reset or power the board
void setup() {
    Serial.begin(9600);
}

// the loop function runs over and over again until power down or reset
void loop() {
	while(true) {
		if(Serial.available() > 0) {
			Serial.write(Serial.read());
			while(Serial.read() >= 0); //flush buffer
		}
	}
}





Program.cs:


Spoiler






Code:


using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.IO.Ports;
using System.Linq;
using System.Diagnostics;

namespace SerialTestPC {
    class Program {
        private static bool answerReceived = false;
        static void Main(string[] args) {
            List results = new List();
            byte testByte = 0x51;

            Stopwatch watch;
            List portNames = SerialPort.GetPortNames().ToList();
            Console.WriteLine("Available COM Ports:");
            string portsString = portNames.Aggregate( (concat, port) => $"{concat}, {port}");
            Console.WriteLine(portsString);
            Console.WriteLine("Write name of the COM Port to use(leave empty to use first available): ");
            string usedPort = Console.ReadLine();
            if (usedPort == "")
                usedPort = portNames[0];

            SerialPort serialPort = new SerialPort {
                                                       PortName = usedPort,
                                                       BaudRate = 9600,
                                                       RtsEnable = true
                                                   };

            serialPort.DataReceived += SerialPort_DataReceived;

            try {
                serialPort.Open();
            }
            catch (Exception ex) {
                Console.WriteLine(ex);
            }

            for (int testNumber = 0; testNumber


----------



## SweetLow

Jonny321321 said:


> Thanks, it worked! Tested about 5 mice, the only reasonably overclockable mouse that I tried was the Ninox venator which did about 1300hz (unsure if stable). The razer viper mini did about 1040mhz, logitech g303 & g203, endgame gear XM1 and razer jugan no change. Is it worth trying the overclock hub option - e.g. can this produce results on certain mice where the default configuration doesn't?
> I notice that whichever back USB port I use none of my mice are ever attached directly to the xhci root hub as suggested in the 1st page, there's always a USB composite device intermediary.


>USB composite device 
It is normal. Problem is intermediary USB hubs.



KulaGGin said:


> Made a minimalist test to test the round trip time from PC to Arduino and back to PC at different polling rates. Tried these: 31, 62, 125, 250, 500, 1000, 8000. Posted results in the Is it worth making a mouse using the PCIE interface?. Got interesting results. Here's the post:
> 
> @SweeLow and others, can you explain why I get these results, instead of the ones I expect? Is there something wrong with my understanding of how it's suppose to work or maybe there's something wrong with the test?


Yes, your Arduino is polled inside one frame (or in the end of one frame and in begin of the next) for different internal devices. This is highly correlated process (because polling schedule for both devices located inside one PC controller), not truly random.

P.S. I stopped receiving email notifications for replies again...


----------



## Arunavo71

*HIDUSBF installation failed*

I am getting this error every time I try to install HIDUSBF, a little help will be super appreciated.


----------



## Timecard

SweetLow said:


> >It is normal. Problem is intermediary USB hubs.


Hey Sweetlow, not sure if you're watching USB polling thread but 'ucode' recently showed us how to edit the interrupt moderation on XHCI/EHCI controller which can have notable differences in user experience and mousegraphs. What he noted was interesting.. Windows 10 uses 50us (microsecond) moderation period where as Win7 uses 1ms by default. I just tried win7 value on my win10 machine and it feels faster, perhaps more efficient.

What has me interested is this is enforced somewhere in the OS perhaps driver or maybe in HAL, wondering if this is something you're aware of or could look into in the USB driver stack and include it with your tool to make it more permanent.


----------



## SweetLow

Timecard said:


> Hey Sweetlow, not sure if you're watching USB polling thread but 'ucode' recently showed us how to edit the interrupt moderation on XHCI/EHCI controller which can have notable differences in user experience and mousegraphs. What he noted was interesting.. Windows 10 uses 50us (microsecond) moderation period where as Win7 uses 1ms by default. I just tried win7 value on my win10 machine and it feels faster, perhaps more efficient.
> 
> What has me interested is this is enforced somewhere in the OS perhaps driver or maybe in HAL, wondering if this is something you're aware of or could look into in the USB driver stack and include it with your tool to make it more permanent.


>if you're watching USB polling thread
sometimes

>'ucode' recently showed us how to edit the interrupt moderation on XHCI/EHCI controller which can have notable differences in user experience and mousegraphs
it is good finding

>What has me interested is this is enforced somewhere in the OS perhaps driver or maybe in HAL, wondering if this is something you're aware of or could look into in the USB driver stack 
BIOS, Host Controller Driver or nowhere (in default hardware state after reset)

>and include it with your tool to make it more permanent
The using of RWE is pretty enough, i assume. I'm using it directly this way (for other purposes, of course: https://www.overclock.net/forum/375...olling-rate-1000hz-lower-43.html#post25046948 for example).

P.S. JFYI, i have 1 value for EHCI controllers on my Intel B75 chipset in Windows 7 on regular microsoft drivers.
P.P.S. >Windows 10 uses 50us (microsecond) moderation period where as Win7 uses 1ms by default.
1. It is something strange because there is no 50us (microsecond) in possible values for EHCI. The lowest value is 125us (which is used in my case by default).
2. And 50us is definitely better then 1ms for latency


----------



## SweetLow

Arunavo71 said:


> I am getting this error every time I try to install HIDUSBF, a little help will be super appreciated.


Did you mean "HIDUSBF installation failed" when you said "this"?


----------



## zipper17

I probably still confused 

I just need to OC mine to 1000hz for the first time, I would OC +2000 later, my windows 10 is latest version 2004

Do I need to download "hidusbfn.zip - Addition for some recent versions of Windows (Win10 v.2004 checked)" too?

when you downloaded hidusbfn.zip theres 2 folder named:
~Intel USB Drivers on Win7 (IUSB3XHC)
~Microsoft USB Drivers on Win8+ (USBPORT, USBXHCI)

do i need to copy & paste everything? and where? the main hidusbf (2020-03-29) DRIVER folder?


----------



## SweetLow

zipper17 said:


> do i need to copy & paste everything?


You have to read carefully the first post of this thread and very carefully the end of this post. All is as usual.


----------



## howiec

SweetLow said:


> P.S. JFYI, i have 1 value for EHCI controllers on my Intel B75 chipset in Windows 7 on regular microsoft drivers.
> P.P.S. >Windows 10 uses 50us (microsecond) moderation period where as Win7 uses 1ms by default.
> 1. It is something strange because there is no 50us (microsecond) in possible values for EHCI. The lowest value is 125us (which is used in my case by default).
> 2. And 50us is definitely better then 1ms for latency


Yeah, big thanks to *ucode *and others who tested and showed how to change the value. It makes a *VERY noticeable difference *in mouse feel/sens.

I'm currently using *IMOD *= *0 *(off).

Default value is *0xC8 *(*200us*) on my *Z370*.


----------



## SweetLow

howiec said:


> Default value is *0xC8 *(*200us*) on my *Z370*.


No, 0xC8 is 50us  The one is 250 nanoseconds, not 1 microsecond.

I can add some info about xHCI interrupt coalescing values (I tested USB storage, not mice, but no matter):
On windows 7 Intel drivers (for 7 chipset series) setup:
1 ms for Low&Full Speed
64us for Hi Speed
12us for Super Speed
Via is much simpler - they setup 250ns always 
I can say that something like 10us is pretty enough.
And yes, in area of interrupt coalescing I've met with default values of the order of 10 microseconds in LSI SAS controllers for example.


----------



## NagyDan

Why does my mouse hang up after "Restart"?


----------



## howiec

SweetLow said:


> No, 0xC8 is 50us  The one is 250 nanoseconds, not 1 microsecond.
> 
> I can add some info about xHCI interrupt coalescing values (I tested USB storage, not mice, but no matter):
> On windows 7 Intel drivers (for 7 chipset series) setup:
> 1 ms for Low&Full Speed
> 64us for Hi Speed
> 12us for Super Speed
> Via is much simpler - they setup 250ns always
> I can say that something like 10us is pretty enough.
> And yes, in area of interrupt coalescing I've met with default values of the order of 10 microseconds in LSI SAS controllers for example.


Thanks for clarifying. I should've read the spec, smh.
Perfect example of how often assumptions = dumbass.

=)


----------



## impopo

I would like to know if there is a list of mice available at +2000hz ?


----------



## SweetLow

impopo said:


> I would like to know if there is a list of mice available at +2000hz


I think the first post...


----------



## pexxie

Not sure how to describe this one, but it's terribly unstable. Maybe "fake 2800hz."
It does sort of seem to reach above 2khz.

EDIT: I tend to prefer my stability of VIA controller in Win7 though, although only at 1khz.
EDIT2: Update, tested at 2khz instead of 4khz: #856

_Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0_
_Windows 10 v2004 64-bit
Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller_
_Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H_


----------



## impopo

SweetLow said:


> I think the first post...


So only 7 mices work at 1000+
no mm710 ,viper, g pro wireless, model O 
So sadness :-(


----------



## SweetLow

pexxie said:


> Maybe "fake 2800hz."
> It does sort of seem to reach above 2khz.


But this is more than 2K polling, I suppose, and 1K polling. What is the picture on 2k polling?


----------



## pexxie

SweetLow said:


> But this is more than 2K polling, I suppose, and 1K polling. What is the picture on 2k polling?


Well I'll be damned. Now it looks quite pretty. Thanks for that!
Attached some snaps with different tests.

_Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0_
_Windows 10 v2004 64-bit
Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H_


----------



## SweetLow

pexxie said:


> Now it looks quite pretty.


Ok, i referenced this good result from first post.


----------



## PIRATA!

Hello to everybody!
Does this procedure work for wireless mice?
Thank you.


----------



## SweetLow

it works for any usb device with interrupts but highly unlikely that you get something useful for wireless devices.


----------



## bobkitty

SweetLow said:


> No, 0xC8 is 50us  The one is 250 nanoseconds, not 1 microsecond.
> 
> I can add some info about xHCI interrupt coalescing values (I tested USB storage, not mice, but no matter):
> On windows 7 Intel drivers (for 7 chipset series) setup:
> 1 ms for Low&Full Speed
> 64us for Hi Speed
> 12us for Super Speed
> Via is much simpler - they setup 250ns always
> I can say that something like 10us is pretty enough.
> And yes, in area of interrupt coalescing I've met with default values of the order of 10 microseconds in LSI SAS controllers for example.


If I set from 0xC8 to 0x00 then is it 0us?.
Should we all just run out and get a USB PCI-express card with VIA chipset ? sounds like you think it is the best  250ns sounds yummy


----------



## SweetLow

> If I set from 0xC8 to 0x00 then is it 0us?.


1. No, it is not zero in any case. Hardware processing takes some time. And i said this too - for HID devices even 10us are adequate.


> Should we all just run out and get a USB PCI-express card with VIA chipset ?


2. No, of course. You did not carefully read the opening post. VIA controllers are useless for hard overclocking (but useful for ordinary overclocking under Windows 7).


----------



## click4dylan

I found out that on windows 7 using Z490 the default value is C8 for the first IMOD, the rest are 0FA0, the same as windows 10. Is there any way to save the interrupt moderation value so that this doesn't have to be done every time I reboot?


----------



## SweetLow

click4dylan said:


> Is there any way to save the interrupt moderation value so that this doesn't have to be done every time I reboot?


And what is problem to do it on reboot?


----------



## roccatbrekzerools

I noticed weird polling data from my roccat KPU above 1500hz so that led me to trying overclocking it.
To my suprise, results are quite good.
I'm gonna try to see if i can get 2khz stable.


----------



## SweetLow

roccatbrekzerools said:


> I'm gonna try to see if i can get 2khz stable.


Yes, try 2k.


----------



## fosse

having some trouble overclocking my m1k to anything past 1000hz, underclocking works fine, mouse stops working when set past 1k
from what I've read here there hasn't been much success on AMD boards, but if anyone has any success stories I'd like to narrow down the issue since replacing the mobo is much easier on the wallet than re-building half my PC
on windows 10 20H2 with an asus b550m motherboard
I've tried pretty much everything, I'd try and debug it myself but afaik this isn't open source & I'd rather not write my own driver if I don't have to

willing to fund driver signing if I can get this working, since test mode isn't an option for me
@SweetLow could using a PCIE to usb 3 adapter solve the issue? willing to try out different adapters if there are any that you think might work
I'm a dev myself & should be able to handle any remote debugging

here's my device manager tree:


----------



## SweetLow

fosse said:


> mouse stops working when set past 1k


with high probability this is problem with controller



fosse said:


> could using a PCIE to usb 3 adapter solve the issue?


Probably, by i can not recommend you some working model - i don't have and people didn't describe successful attempts usually... Not Asmedia (AMD and Asmedia have common design, i suppose) and not VIA (i have this controller and it useless for 2k+ overclocking).


----------



## bobkitty

SweetLow said:


> with high probability this is problem with controller
> 
> 
> Probably, by i can not recommend you some working model - i don't have and people didn't describe successful attempts usually... Not Asmedia (AMD and Asmedia have common design, i suppose) and not VIA (i have this controller and it useless for 2k+ overclocking).


Wonder about this one.

it has Renesas uPD720201 chipset, never heard of this one before.


----------



## Mx518

Hi, I have a Skylake CPU with Z170, I am wondering what is default interrupt moderation and how can I set it to best value (it seems that it differs from each chipset). There are only XHCI/USB3 ports on my platform.
Thank you!


----------



## roccatbrekzerools

SweetLow said:


> Yes, try 2k.










2k test with roccat KPU
Keep in mind im guessing the dips are caused by how im moving my mouse and not unstable polling


----------



## SweetLow

Mx518 said:


> it seems that it differs from each chipset


It is different for different OS (really - for different drivers). And this is described in this and other thread. And how to change, of course.



roccatbrekzerools said:


> 2k test with roccat KPU


Ok, this is good result, i referenced it.


----------



## roccatbrekzerools

SweetLow said:


> It is different for different OS (really - for different drivers). And this is described in this and other thread. And how to change, of course.
> 
> 
> Ok, this is good result, i referenced it.


Thank you! I will try same mouse on better system in the future with better polling


----------



## Skrumpf

Roccat Burst Pro 2khz and 4khz, am i doing this correctly?

Asus Z-370, i5-8500


----------



## SweetLow

Skrumpf said:


> Roccat Burst Pro 2khz and 4khz, am i doing this correctly?











MouseTester Software Reloaded


Yea just trying to understand if it's related to foreground boosting inside the operating system, sounds like it's losing context which would mean the data capture task could be running with less Quantums (less priority/time) that would affect the results which sounds like that's what's happening.




www.overclock.net




And of course, no CPU hogging applications when you measure.
P.S. High dispersion in results but they really visually good.


----------



## roccatbrekzerools

Skrumpf said:


> Roccat Burst Pro 2khz and 4khz, am i doing this correctly?
> 
> Asus Z-370, i5-8500
> View attachment 2469704
> View attachment 2469705


Seems like roccat mice are good for overclocking?


----------



## LIRAAAAAAA

SweetLow said:


> P.P.P.P.S. The latest checked system files. If you have files newer than these and can not overclock feel free to send them to me.
> 
> [...]
> 
> If your file is newer than the latest version in the table then send it to me.


My USBXHCI.SYS file version is 10.0.20270.1 and the downclock works but not the overclock, for obvious reasons.
Here's a link to the file on OneDrive: USBXHCI.SYS


----------



## Chunky1311

I've followed what I've read here and don't seem to be successful using Windows 10 20H2 without test-signing on.
Is there anything special needed to be done for winver 20H2? Underclocking works fine.


----------



## SweetLow

LIRAAAAAAA said:


> version is 10.0.20270.1


This is development version. I don't promise I'll watch it right now.



Chunky1311 said:


> Is there anything special needed to be done for winver 20H2?


Nothing special, all as usual. But you didn't do that *as usual*.


----------



## Chunky1311

SweetLow said:


> This is development version. I don't promise I'll watch it right now.
> 
> 
> Nothing special, all as usual. But you didn't do that *as usual*.


Alright, thanks for nothing


----------



## SweetLow

Chunky1311 said:


> Alright, thanks for nothing


You gave me zero information - and i returned you zero. It is just the politeness. Feel the difference with my answer *LIRAAAAAAA* and try to understand why so.


----------



## Chunky1311

SweetLow said:


> You gave me zero information - and i returned you zero. It is just the politeness. Feel the difference with my answer *LIRAAAAAAA* and try to understand why so.


I simply asked if there anything special needed to be done for winver 20H2 before I went through any troubleshooting since there is no mention of 20H2 and all tutorials are for previous versions. 
You're too arrogant to answer a simple question politely so, nevermind, I'll figure it out myself. Don't care to deal with people like you.


----------



## SweetLow

Chunky1311 said:


> I simply asked if there anything special needed to be done for winver 20H2


And you have right answer - no, nothing special. But you didn't like it. Why so?


----------



## LIRAAAAAAA

SweetLow said:


> This is development version. I don't promise I'll watch it right now.


I understand. I needed this version of Windows to test CUDA programming under Ubuntu in WSL2 for work.
Since that didn't work out, I guess I can roll back my OS to a version supported by the overclocking software to test if my mouse can be overclocked (Logitech g305).
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## SweetLow

LIRAAAAAAA said:


> if my mouse can be overclocked (Logitech g305)


No with high probability.


----------



## LIRAAAAAAA

SweetLow said:


> No with high probability.


I'll test it out of curiosity. If it doesn't work, you can add it to the 'no go list' for future reference haha
The Windows insider build is giving me some trouble with crashes and blue screens, so I'll roll back to an official release anyway.


----------



## LIRAAAAAAA

LIRAAAAAAA said:


> The Windows insider build is giving me some trouble with crashes and blue screens, so I'll roll back to an official release anyway.


Just found out I need to clean install Windows or wait until the next major release launches to the public to opt out :-(


----------



## Exel1on

Hi Everyone

Im struggling to overclock my *WMO 1.1a*

i have MSI X570 gaming plus mobo that have

USB 3.2 4(Gen1, Type A), 1(Gen2, Type A), 1(Gen2, Type C)
USB 2.0 2

i've tried every single port and all ways test modes driver signature different versions of Hidusbf, after each attempt was reloading original driver. from auto update.
it never wen't above default 124 mhz


HELP PLEASE

Edition Windows 10 Enterprise
Version 20H2
Installed on ‎11/‎20/‎2020
OS build 19042.685
Experience Windows Feature Experience Pack 120.2212.551.0


----------



## SweetLow

LIRAAAAAAA said:


> USBXHCI.SYS file version is 10.0.20270.1


Ok, i checked - it will NOT work. Something changed once again.



Exel1on said:


> X570


-> so AMD. 1k only right now on standard MS drivers. But once again - read the first post. Don't tempt me for giving logically correct but useless answers.


----------



## Exel1on

SweetLow said:


> Ok, i checked - it will NOT work. Something changed once again.
> 
> 
> -> so AMD. 1k only right now on standard MS drivers. But once again - read the first post. Don't tempt me for giving logically correct but useless answers.


i can underclock to 31. but not going above 124.

i know you interested in high results. for your own experience. but there is many many people here struggling to get above 124 why don't you help?

i had tried Atsiv, test mode., all possible combos . please man. help !

4 step manual for amd users to get to 1000hz, will help thousands and will save your time answering stupid question.

Thank you !


----------



## Exel1on

okey Worked some how. after 10000 pc restarts

First enable TEST MODE by START open CMD as ADMIN and typing bcdedit /set testsigning on
Restart PC
Run HIDUSBF.inf
download https://github.com/LordOfMice/hidusbf/blob/master/hidusbfn.zip
Copy DRIVER (for Test Mode on x64) AMDX64 hidusbf.sys to Windows/system32/drivers
Restart pc
Run Setup EXE install 1000hz restart buton. worked.


OKEY HOT HAPPY DAYS

Only 1 game i play FACEPALM


----------



## EugW

I tried this and it didn't work as expected
I have razer deathadder elite
I can set lower rate, from 31 to 1000 (tested with mouse rate tester)
I tried almost every single driver file
In instructions it says set 31 or 62 for higher rate, but I'm actually getting lower, just 31 and 62
I have latest windows atm


----------



## SweetLow

Exel1on said:


> Only 1 game i play FACEPALM


So read about atsiv method.



EugW said:


> razer deathadder elite


AFAIK no 2000Hz+


----------



## LIRAAAAAAA

SweetLow said:


> Ok, i checked - it will NOT work. Something changed once again.


Thanks for checking! I'll try again in the future once my OS is back to main release.


----------



## Skrumpf

Roccat Kain 102, Pixart 3331(?)


----------



## SweetLow

Skrumpf said:


> Roccat Kain 102


Once again - IMHO you have some problem in your system. Power Savings or something else. And yes, always start from 2K. It is golden rule of overclocking - light working overclocking far better than hard failing.


----------



## Skrumpf

SweetLow said:


> Once again - IMHO you have some problem in your system. Power Savings or something else. And yes, always start from 2K. It is golden rule of overclocking - light working overclocking far better than hard failing.


Power Savings is set to ultimate performance, what processes should i look at disabling to make it better? I am entirely new to this, what is "wrong" with the graph, and how should it look according to your theory?


----------



## SweetLow

Skrumpf said:


> what is "wrong" with the graph, and how should it look according to your theory?


Right on the previous page, for example:








USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+)


If I set from 0xC8 to 0x00 then is it 0us?. 1. No, it is not zero in any case. Hardware processing takes some time. And i said this too - for HID devices even 10us are adequate. Should we all just run out and get a USB PCI-express card with VIA chipset ? 2. No, of course. You did not carefully...




www.overclock.net




And any mousetester result that i referenced in the first post, of course.
You have too big dispersion (instability of results) and jumps over the real polling rate. It CAN be device specific (not the system problem), but if I will have such results then I first check my system... And there is 100% working algorithm in the first post - check system first with well known overclockable device (but you need such device, of course).

And test Roccat Kain 102 on 2K in any case. If you look at the [email protected] you will see that 2K is low limit, so with high probability on 2K picture would be better.



> what processes should i look at disabling to make it better?


Read some "latency" optimization manual, one example is right on this forum:








USB polling precision


It's an old topic really, but from what I gathered it has been mostly misunderstood and never thoroughly been touched upon. While mice themselves are only rarely to blame for polling imprecision, I still think the topic deserves a dedicated thread here as it greatly impacts mousing and is an...




www.overclock.net


----------



## caKuma

Hello, I tried this with the Zaunkoenig M1k but my report rate caps at 4000hz as supposed to 8000hz when I set my mouse rate to 62hz. I am using Windows 10 LTSC ver 1809. If anyone can help it would be great! thank you! and yes I did use the 4khz-8khz batch file.


----------



## NDUS

caKuma said:


> Hello, I tried this with the Zaunkoenig M1k but my report rate caps at 4000hz as supposed to 8000hz when I set my mouse rate to 62hz. I am using Windows 10 LTSC ver 1809. If anyone can help it would be great! thank you! and yes I did use the 4khz-8khz batch file.


You have to move the mouse quickly for it to make enough frames for 8khz.


----------



## caKuma

caKuma said:


> the Zaunkoenig M1k but my report rate caps at 4000hz as supposed to 8000hz when I set my mouse rate to 62hz. I am using Windows 10 LTSC ver 1809. If anyone can help it would be great! thank you! and yes I did use the 4khz-8khz batch file.





NDUS said:


> You have to move the mouse quickly for it to make enough frames for 8khz.


I see it hitting 4000+hz now. Yea I don't think I can move it that fast in a practical use case. Thank you!


----------



## erfan.p;ayer1

jtl999 said:


> Cool. I get slightly more stable polling rate in Win10 with safe mode. Might try later.


games not worked at test mod


----------



## Tsubakii

can someone please explain how to use this on Windows 10 20H2 without test signing on. Cuz I can only ever get this to work in windows 8.1!!!

also something is wrong with this video cuz it doesn't work 



 (MAYBE DOESN'T EXPLAIN HOW TO USE ATSIV RIGHT?)


----------



## HawkingFornutela

Hola, me uno a la conversación, discúlpeme si mi inglés no es tan bueno.
Lo agradecería mucho, y finalmente me gustaría preguntar si hay alguna forma de saber cuánto overclock sería apropiado para un mouse para juegos, como un hyperx o un logitech, ¿es arriesgado con estos mouse para juegos? Cuáles son los mayores peligros de overclockear un mouse.








Gracias y saludos desde Perú.


----------



## pipes

logitech g403 can't permitt to overclock over 1000hz


----------



## 99ways2die

Any hopes on making this work at 2k Hz or above on AMD USB controllers?
I've been trying everything to make it work on both AMD and ASMedia (Reneau?) chipsets, and I can down clock to any setting at or below 1000hz, but nothing higher works.

PS:
Intellimouse Pro works wonderfully on an 8yr old Lenovo T440s laptop at 4000hz (which has an Intel USB controller), but it would be really great if this worked on the recent AMD platforms (Asus B550-f, specifically).
-99


----------



## SweetLow

99ways2die said:


> Any hopes on making this work at 2k Hz or above on AMD USB controllers?


Tiny at whole and zero right now.


----------



## 99ways2die

I was afraid to hear that, but thank you for replying regardless.

PS:
Does anyone know if an Intel chipset based PCIe USB3 card exist?
(all I could find so far is controlled by ASMedia, VIA or Ren...)

-99


----------



## 99ways2die

For your entertainment and my sole amusement....:
Am I crazy, uninformed or plain stupid?

After spending some time looking at all/any USB3 cards and fining nothing with Intel chipset, I found...and ordered this!
*Asus ThunderboltEX 3*
(*Intel® DSL6540 controller)*
Yup, a Thunderbolt card, for all the things Thunderbolt does...but none of that matters. None other than it's spec sheet lists an *Intel* controller chip. The card does many things, but among them is simple USB 3.1, which should be driven by the very Intel chip onboard (can't imagine it would have a separate controller).
From Thunderbolt tech sheets:
_"USB Only Mode 
If a USB device is plugged in, a USB host controller inside the Thunderbolt 3-enabled system is activated, and the Thunderbolt 3 silicon PHY drives USB (2.0, 3.0, or 3.1) signals to the USB-C port. In this mode, the Thunderbolt 3 port behaves exactly like a typical USB-C 3.1-enabled connector."_
So,
Call me crazy, but I'm going to install this thing, and see what it shows up as in device manager.
What is the chance of this being what I think it could be and actually working? Who knows.
We'll see on Sunday! LoL

Well,
That's all for now. Any one smarter than me (assume many here), feel free to reinforce my stupidity and comment as you wish. I'll be back on Sunday night.
...and thank you Amazon for being understanding if this thing sails back to you as a return on Monday, b/c it didn't work "as not intended to."
-99


EDIT:
Adding things as I find them along the way.
Forgive me if I'm just rambling to myself here...
_" Intel(R) Serial IO Driver _
_* Intel(R) 300 Series Chipset Family On- Package Platform Controller 
* Intel(R) 300 Series and Intel(R) C240 Series Chipset Family Platform"_
Both 300 and C240 are listed as USB 3.x controllers. No mention of any "foreign" hardware or anything to indicate that there is anything other than Intel there.
Ironically, Intel just announced 2 days ago that 300 series chipsets are "end of life."
ROFL


----------



## NDUS

99ways2die said:


> ...


Interesting. Keep us updated on whether or not it works.


----------



## 99ways2die

Gonna have to wait 1 more day....for a different Thunderbolt card to show up.
:/

Received the Asus TunderboltEX 3 card not long ago, and it simply won't "power up" on my PC.
Why? Well, it looks like this card uses a 13-pin to 5-pin TB header conversion cable (assume this is older style?), and my mobo simply doesn't have a 5-pin TB header (only full 13-pin).

Gotta wait for Asus ThunderboltEX3-TR to be delivered tomorrow and try again (this model has 13-pin on both ends, and has my motherboard(B550-f) explicitly listed as supported device).
TTY tomorrow...
-99


----------



## astrality

Can we expect a fix for a script that works with Riot Vanguard? I can't play Valorant with this. 
Thank you.


----------



## 99ways2die

Speaking of....
Can you guys confirm this is all safe with CSGO/Steam/VAC?

I'd effin break down and start drinking, if my 20+ old year account got VAC-banned!
(...and I'm 40+ years old!)
-99


----------



## NDUS

99ways2die said:


> Speaking of....
> Can you guys confirm this is all safe with CSGO/Steam/VAC?
> 
> I'd effin break down and start drinking, if my 20+ old year account got VAC-banned!
> (...and I'm 40+ years old!)
> -99


Have been using my M1K at 8khz for around half a year on lots of Steam games. No problems with VAC or any other anticheats. Vanguard (for Valorant) blocks Atsiv, but that's it.


----------



## 99ways2die

Well,
I don't think this is going to work.
The TB3 card installs and appears to work fine.
When mouse is connect to it via USB-C to USB-A adapter it works fine, as long as you keep moving it around.
Once I stop, it seems to go into some sort of "sleep mode" and once touched again it takes a second or so to make it move again. But, worst of all, it looks like the USB connection is simply a pass-though to the motherboard's USB controller!
While Intel USB controller is listed in dev-manager, the mouse connect to TB3 card is showing up under my AMD USB controller!
I tried a USB-C "hub", but that also just "forwards" the USB device to motherboard controller.

Last ditch effort might be a proper TB3 dock....but I don't think I'm willing to spend another $100+ to see if things work.
(what if, even with a dock, the Intel chip is for driving graphics/etc, and the USB gets passed along again, or get a new hub installed from the dock manufacturer?(Kanex mini-TB dock has a ASMedia driver for download, whereas their TB3 dock doesn't req any drivers at all)).
TB3 card was $100; add a dock and we're looking at over $200 easily.
I like this little experiment, but not at this price point.

Anyone finds a way to make things work on AICs and non_Inter_boards please let me know and I'll reengage.
I guess in the end it was too good to be true.
-99


----------



## SweetLow

99ways2die said:


> the USB connection is simply a pass-though to the motherboard's USB controller


Hmm, I don't remember USB passing through ordinary PCI-E connector, AFAIK there is no such pins at all. How could it work? Do NOT connect any additional cables to motherboard (or else), plug only TB card into PCI-E slot.


----------



## 99ways2die

This TB3 card had 3 connectors:
1x TB3 cable (9 or 13 pin)
1x USB2 cable
1x Molex power connector

I thought the same as you; why bother with any of those, install the card and use it's native USB ports.
Believe it or not, the mouse would not light up w/o that USB cable being connected to the motherboard.

I tried any/every combo I could with what I had, and things either didn't work at all, or worked intermittently, and showed up under AMD USB controller.
Like I said previously, the only thing I didn't do is use a "proper" TB3 dock (hub didn't work either or worked as AMD USB).
Would a "dock" plugged into the USB-C port on the card properly pass along USB3 and is that how a USB3 mouse could work on that Intel controller within the card?
Who knows...
I had my fun with this, but I'm tired to driving to Microcenter (or getting crap from Amazon), and spending multiple 100s of $$ at this point.

Here's to some new discovery or a some kind of a miracle!

-99


----------



## SweetLow

> 1x Molex power connector


Molex is OK to connect, of course 



> Intel USB controller is listed in dev-manager


Ok, the second part - do you know what is usbview tool? Take it (recent version) and check if SuperSpeed ports on Intel xHCI controller has USB2.0 companion ports.
And yes, may be some setup software exists for your TB card?


----------



## ``Mex

Is there any known way to limit polling rates i.e. say you wanted to limit your usb/mouse polling rate to 200Hz, is this possible?


----------



## SweetLow

``Mex said:


> Is there any known way to limit polling rates i.e. say you wanted to limit your usb/mouse polling rate to 200Hz, is this possible?


You can limit but only for predefined rates (they used in setup.exe for example).


----------



## nofearek9

will this driver work with usb2.0 ports as well ?


----------



## SweetLow

nofearek9 said:


> will this driver work with usb2.0 ports as well ?


This driver works with USB2.0 ports ONLY. Because there is no such things as USB3.0 (Super Speed) mice and more then 1000Hz polling on USB1.x ports.


----------



## nofearek9

thanks i thought it works with usb3.0 only.


----------



## DaftTitan

click4dylan said:


> Do you know of any way to get this working on AMD x570 boards? If I try and go higher than 1000hz, I receive an error on the device that it cannot start due to insufficient resources. It works on my Intel laptop just fine


Tested Asus Rog asus rog chakram core on Gigabyte Aorus x570 Ultra:


USB port connected to CPU -> mouse can be downcloked but not overclocked: "device cannot start due to insufficient resources"
USB port connected to chipset -> mouse can be downcloked but not overclocked: maximum 1000hz (rate is 31 but does not go more than 1000 Hz per MouseMovementRecorder)


----------



## Chungfucius

I am still confused as to how this works. May someone help me and let me know if I am not doing this correctly? I see multiple ways on youtube and when reading documentation it is hard to follow.

Confirmed before trying steps:

Secure boot disabled
xHCI Hand-off enabled
Manually uninstalled all AMD USB 3.10 eXtensible Host Controller entries in device manager rebooted after
Ran cmd command with admin - bcdedit /set nointegritychecks on rebooted

Steps I have done: (tried on Zowie ZA11 and Deathadder Chroma)

1. Download ATSIV and place ATSIV folder with ATSIV.exe in C: drive root
2. Download hidusbfn.zip (Windows 2004 Support) package from - hidusbf/hidusbfn.zip at master · LordOfMice/hidusbf · GitHub 
3. Extract and move updated hidusbfp.sys file from location - (hidusbfn.zip\Microsoft USB Drivers on Win8+ (USBPORT, USBXHCI)\PATCH (for atsiv on x64)\AMD64\2khz-4khz\) into ATSIV folder in C: drive root
4.Launch CMD admin session and CD to ATSIV folder, then proceed to execute command - atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys (command ran successful) 
5.Download hidusbf.zip and unzip to desktop, run Setup.exe in folder as admin 
6. Click install service
7. Check filter box choose "62" click restart
8. Mouse then dies.. Tried this on Zowie ZA11 and Razer Deathadder Chroma

I believe I bought a fake/clone chinese remake of WMO 1.1A. How do you tell if its a genuine WMO 1.1a? Does it list the model name in device manager? I was able to downclock but it wont go back 125hz when trying to do 500hz or 1000hz

I also tried the mouse identifier devcon.exe but it pulls two mice when i only have 1 connected? 

My computer:

Mobo = TRX-40 Prime ASUS
CPU = Threadripper 3960x
O/S = Win 10 20H2
USB ports available = ONLY USB 3.0 and 3.1


----------



## SweetLow

DaftTitan said:


> x570





Chungfucius said:


> TRX-40 Prime ASUS


1000Hz only right now.


----------



## SweetLow

JFYI, with unofficial xHCI drivers from Windows 8 this kind of overclocking is supported on Windows Vista and 7 now.
P.S. Recent versions of this pack dropped support of Vista due to inability to sign drivers by SHA1 now. For 32 bit version of OS you can use current version of pack (as Kernel Mode signing is not enforced on 32 bit versions) or find older version; for 64 bit version of OS you can use current version of pack with Test Mode or find older version.


----------



## Tsubakii

SweetLow said:


> JFYI, with unofficial xHCI drivers from Windows 8 this kind of overclocking is supported on Windows 7 now (and Vista probably).


sorry if these are dumb questions, but do you need to use test mode to use 8000hz in Win7?

and is it possible to overclock to 6000hz? I can get 4000hz to work fine but it seems like my motherboard doesn't accept 8000hz.


----------



## SweetLow

Tsubakii said:


> but do you need to use test mode to use 8000hz in Win7?


No. All is working "out of the box". And that is described in first post (you don't need Test Mode nor patch trough atsiv).



Tsubakii said:


> and is it possible to overclock to 6000hz?


No.


----------



## Tsubakii

this is my result in windows 7 with m1k btw, definitely seems like much better way


----------



## SweetLow

Tsubakii said:


> this is my result in windows 7 with m1k btw, definitely seems like much better way


Ok, referenced from the first post.


----------



## eno3z

Hi, sorry to bother if this was answered before but I've tried to read both threads and I can't figure out if it's possible to overclock (500/1000hz) on the latests w10 versions without test mode/atsiv methods. I've tried the latest hidusbf package and manage to underclock my wmo but I can't go higher than 125. I used to overclock it on w7 but I can't use that OS anymore unfortunately. I've tried different usb ports, with or without xhci in bios, I am on a z97 if that matters at all. I basically need at least 500hz on this wmo with faceit anticheat, valorant anticheat, etc. Is there a way?


----------



## escus

caKuma said:


> Hello, I tried this with the Zaunkoenig M1k but my report rate caps at 4000hz as supposed to 8000hz when I set my mouse rate to 62hz. I am using Windows 10 LTSC ver 1809. If anyone can help it would be great! thank you! and yes I did use the 4khz-8khz batch file.


I'm having the exact same issue as this. I'm on windows 20H2 and can't seem to get past 4000hz. I've ran the right bat and even tried changing BIOS settings such as "XHCI Hand-off" and USB speed from "HiSpeed" to "FullSpeed". Seems I'm at a bit of a lock of 4000hz. I also saw the person I am quoting was able to hit past 4k with moving their mouse faster but I assure you I've tried that many times lol! Open to any suggestions thanks!


----------



## SweetLow

GitHub - btbd/umap: UEFI bootkit for driver manual mapping


UEFI bootkit for driver manual mapping. Contribute to btbd/umap development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com




This is atsiv like driver loader for PC with UEFI. I checked it myself - it's working. If you have problem with atsiv loading you can try this.


----------



## legaosijek

Sadly, i am now up to windows 20H2....
that _"idiot proof method " _was working fine for me just until the latest windows update.
Now, I am back at 125hz for my mx518 logitech  I can down-clock but can't pass 125... 
I am using that atsiv method.

What should I update to update the update?


----------



## SweetLow

You should

1. Check (manually ) that patcher patches _something_ - now it's possible.
2. In case 1. is not working - you have to read manual to the end.


----------



## legaosijek

SweetLow said:


> You should
> 
> 1. Check (manually ) that patcher patches _something_ - now it's possible.
> 2. In case 1. is not working - you have to read manual to the end.


Thank you. It is working once again at 250 hz.


----------



## mahseer898

i have wmo 1.1a mice. i want to oc 1k hz. but i dont understand this method. so can u help me ? 

sorry for my bad english.


----------



## DaLy

There is any way to get it to work with Faceit Anticheat (of course atsiv doesnt work, obv. test mode too)? Or any tutorial for loading sys file when bios loads? (I mean the umap method that it's on github)

Thanks.


----------



## SweetLow

DaLy said:


> Or any tutorial for loading sys file when bios loads? (I mean the umap method that it's on github)


I can say manual from umap page is working. Or some modern UEFI BIOSes can load any .EFI file directly from any FAT formatted drive (like EFI boot partition).


----------



## eno3z

SweetLow said:


> I can say manual from umap page is working. Or some modern UEFI BIOSes can load any .EFI file directly from any FAT formatted drive (like EFI boot partition).


Are you saying it's working with faceit? What would be the steps to use this method? I have read the readme but I really have no idea where to start.


----------



## SweetLow

eno3z said:


> Are you saying it's working with faceit?


IDK. I check that something is working on pure OS.



eno3z said:


> I have read the readme but I really have no idea where to start.


i think umap has its own readme and there is described how to use it ("*Usage")*


----------



## YEET#2406

@SweetLow Do you by chance have discord. If not it's fine I can explain my problem here. I've got the Microsoft 1.1a mouse. I've disable secure boot installed the certificate tried everything but it won't increase the polling rate. I've managed to increase it before but I'm unable to replicate the same success. Any tips? or How to fully restart the process.


----------



## DaLy

SweetLow said:


> IDK. I check that something is working on pure OS.
> 
> 
> i think umap has its own readme and there is described how to use it ("*Usage")*


yes but what file we need to load at start? the extracted atsiv.sys? I dont really understand too this method

LE:// Sad but I think this wouldnt work, I saw a post on a cheats website where they use same method for their drivers but they got detected.....

For sure this will not work for Faceit Anticheat too or if will work maybe we can get banned like they banned before for atsiv.

So be aware with this method if you don't want VAC or ban on Faceit.









So I think the single and best solution would be a signed certificate like there was before...


----------



## SweetLow

YEET#2406 said:


> Microsoft 1.1a mouse


On recent Windows 10 you have to use patcher (hidusbfp.sys from hidusbfn.zip) + atsiv/umap



DaLy said:


> So I think the single and best solution would be a signed certificate like there was before











digitally signed sweetlow 1000hz mouse driver


Hi, my setup: mb: Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Ultra Gaming-CF. mouse: original Logitech mx518 (M-BS81A). driver: provided by Microsoft windows automatically (no logitech driver) OS: Win10 pro 2004 19041.804 (64bit) I tried and failed. I can set lower both lower rates 31 and 62, but settings 500 or...




www.overclock.net




...and i recommend the post above this link too


----------



## YEET#2406

SweetLow said:


> On recent Windows 10 you have to use patcher (hidusbfp.sys from hidusbfn.zip) + atsiv/umap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digitally signed sweetlow 1000hz mouse driver
> 
> 
> Hi, my setup: mb: Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Ultra Gaming-CF. mouse: original Logitech mx518 (M-BS81A). driver: provided by Microsoft windows automatically (no logitech driver) OS: Win10 pro 2004 19041.804 (64bit) I tried and failed. I can set lower both lower rates 31 and 62, but settings 500 or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and i recommend the post above this link too


I get this error. With secure boot off. https://i.postimg.cc/Y00Jmkxj/image.png


----------



## DaLy

@YEET#2406 You have not enabled test mode... or use atsiv method.


----------



## SweetLow

DaLy said:


> You have not enabled test mode... or use atsiv method.


Yes. If you need to use hidusbfn.zip then OR use Test Mode OR use patcher with umap/atsiv. I assume this is mentioned in the first post.


----------



## YEET#2406

@SweetLow Mouse-Rate still no luck. Underclock works.


----------



## SweetLow

YEET#2406 said:


> still no luck


It's time to RTFM. There IS answer.


----------



## YEET#2406

SweetLow said:


> It's time to RTFM. There IS answer.


Sadge, it's a little confusing but I'll try going over it again.. Sorry for the trouble ;s


----------



## YEET#2406

@SweetLow @DaLy Got it to work! Thanks for both of your help ))


----------



## abctoz

was using sweetlow driver for 500hz under windows 10,

tried it on windows 11 build 21996 no work 

downclocks to 62hz just fine, doesn't do 250 or above
tried test mode, tried this driver too: LordOfMice/hidusbf


----------



## SweetLow

> tried it on windows 11 build 21996 no work


Yes. It already checked and will not work on recent development versions (10 or 11 - no matter).
P.S. I will check release, of course, when it will be available. And in any case you didn't do what you have to do.


----------



## abctoz

SweetLow said:


> Yes. It already checked and will not work on recent development versions (10 or 11 - no matter).
> P.S. I will check release, of course, when it will be available. And in any case you didn't do what you have to do.


sorry didn't read to the bottom of the instructions, here are the usb controller(2.0 and 3.0) files, version 10.0.21996.1, I have both on my motherboard:


http://www.filedropper.com/usbcontrollerdriver100219961


----------



## ecgt80

I recently acquired a razer viper 8k the issue is that to place it before remove the hidusbf configuration, the issue is that just in that port I cannot get the 8000hz configuration by default it only reaches 1000hz how can I restore my usb port? ? or do some rollback and leave it the virgin port also uninstall the device from the device manager and even then I have that problem only on that port.

Razer ------------------------------- Windows
125 -------------------------------- 125 hz
500 --------------------------------- 500 hz 
1000 --------------------------------1000 hz
2000 ------------------------------- 250 hz
4000 ------------------------------- 500 hz
8000 -------------------------------- 1000 hz


----------



## SweetLow

ecgt80 said:


> how can I restore my usb port?


You misunderstand how this software works. It overclocks DEVICE sometimes on exact port, sometimes on PC (this depends whether device does not have or has unique serial number), not PORT. And if you don't use software as minimum for one device then it does not load at all. In any case you can delete it completely as described in readme. If you use patcher then don't forget to stop its loading too.


----------



## Wasakiqwe




----------



## Wasakiqwe

Above is viper at 2000hz using good cpu i910850k 
Now look at 4000hz /8000hz please














:


----------



## cdcd

Use 1.4 of Microe's MouseTester: MouseTester Software


----------



## Melan

Didn’t know it got updated. Sneaky.


----------



## Wasakiqwe

I tried 2 version : This one is 1.53 is more detailed :























then version 1.4 didn't show Freq.hz :


----------



## cdcd

Interval (the last one) is what you're looking for.


----------



## jc008titan

i can't get the 2000-4000hz and the 4000-8000hz options to work... when i install those drivers which support higher polling rate, the 31hz and the 62hz options do 31hz and 62hz instead of 2000, 4000 and 8000hz... is there anyone with a razer deathadder v2 who got this to work? i have no idea what the cause of failure could be... i uninstalled razer synapse, set controllers to usb root, turned off system protection and reset usb xhci controller drivers! what should i do so the 31 and 62hz options give me more than 1000hz polling rate?








i tried installing uninstalling and restarting a ton of times but no luck... 31hz is still 31hz... it works to choose 1000hz... but it doesn't help as the razer synapse software lets me to choose 1000hz polling rate too. any idea what is the cause of the 31(62) issue? and how to fix it? i have literally been awake all night trying to oc my mouse and nothing changed so far(only managed to underclock)
oh, and bonus information: i need to reconnect the mouse in the pc to change the polling rate, otherwise i get an error that tells me to do so


----------



## jc008titan

does your software work on the lastest version of windows 10 64bit?


----------



## proks92

Well, gentlemen, can we cash in on a new signed certificate? Can't wait to overclock the WMO on win10 1803+


----------



## RazerMambaEliteOverclock

jc008titan said:


> i can't get the 2000-4000hz and the 4000-8000hz options to work... when i install those drivers which support higher polling rate, the 31hz and the 62hz options do 31hz and 62hz instead of 2000, 4000 and 8000hz... is there anyone with a razer deathadder v2 who got this to work? i have no idea what the cause of failure could be... i uninstalled razer synapse, set controllers to usb root, turned off system protection and reset usb xhci controller drivers! what should i do so the 31 and 62hz options give me more than 1000hz polling rate?
> View attachment 2520117
> 
> i tried installing uninstalling and restarting a ton of times but no luck... 31hz is still 31hz... it works to choose 1000hz... but it doesn't help as the razer synapse software lets me to choose 1000hz polling rate too. any idea what is the cause of the 31(62) issue? and how to fix it? i have literally been awake all night trying to oc my mouse and nothing changed so far(only managed to underclock)
> oh, and bonus information: i need to reconnect the mouse in the pc to change the polling rate, otherwise i get an error that tells me to do so


I'm having the exact same issue with a razer mamba elite, tried switching the ports and everything AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHH


----------



## SweetLow

jc008titan said:


> does your software work on the lastest version of windows 10 64bit?


1. You have to read the first post.
2. "the latest" means nothing on permanently updated software with few channels of distribution


----------



## RazerMambaEliteOverclock

Can someone post an older version of USBXHCI.SYS?, maybe that'll do it as the main post suggests


----------



## zg2600

Win11 has come out. Does this driver support win11?


----------



## DaLy

jc008titan said:


> i can't get the 2000-4000hz and the 4000-8000hz options to work... when i install those drivers which support higher polling rate, the 31hz and the 62hz options do 31hz and 62hz instead of 2000, 4000 and 8000hz... is there anyone with a razer deathadder v2 who got this to work? i have no idea what the cause of failure could be... i uninstalled razer synapse, set controllers to usb root, turned off system protection and reset usb xhci controller drivers! what should i do so the 31 and 62hz options give me more than 1000hz polling rate?
> i tried installing uninstalling and restarting a ton of times but no luck... 31hz is still 31hz... it works to choose 1000hz... but it doesn't help as the razer synapse software lets me to choose 1000hz polling rate too. any idea what is the cause of the 31(62) issue? and how to fix it? i have literally been awake all night trying to oc my mouse and nothing changed so far(only managed to underclock)
> oh, and bonus information: i need to reconnect the mouse in the pc to change the polling rate, otherwise i get an error that tells me to do so


Same thing for me, I get 62hz and 31hz instead of 1000+, I have Razer Deathadder v2 too...
I didn't found any solution, do u have Faceit anticheat installed?




zg2600 said:


> Win11 has come out. Does this driver support win11?


No, it doesn't support as you can see few pages back


----------



## rhyzw

I have tried for the past few days to get hidusbf working. It just doesn't want to change the HZ no matter what. I have emailed sweetlow but he say's I am doing something wrong to do with windows 10 and to read the readme.

I have bloody read that thing at least 20 times and have no idea he means. I don't even understand some of the read me.

Has anyone got an up to date read me?


----------



## DaLy

@rhyzw Do you have any anticheat? FaceIT Anticheat or other anticheat? Have you enabled test mode? Have your tried atsiv method?

When I ask you about anticheat, I mean installed, doesn't need to run the anticheat to block your drivers, is enough to be installed and will still block your drivers if you try to load them


----------



## rhyzw

I have vanguard anticheat. I am trying to do the umap method but have no idea how. I just want a guide.


----------



## DaLy

@rhyzw









This can be the problem, like the FaceIT Anticheat, they run from the boot.

I also wanted to try the umap method but I didn't find any guide or something because I'm not understanding very well what I need to do exactly...

Btw @SweetLow what means to have a company name into the certificate? Because I have my own company (in Romania) but I don't really know what will mean for my future if I will have my company name associated with the certificate, if I will need to do something or I risk something having my company name there...


----------



## SweetLow

Unexpected good result - cheap office (it uses LowSpeed controller still) Logitech M90 :








...and this mouse probably uses internal processing cycle of 300 microseconds.


----------



## SweetLow

DaLy said:


> Btw @SweetLow what means to have a company name into the certificate? Because I have my own company (in Romania) but I don't really know what will mean for my future if I will have my company name associated with the certificate, if I will need to do something or I risk something having my company name there...


You will be juridical proxy for me (in area of using certificate). Of course, I can guarantee that my software (that we will try to sign) is secure because my reputation never was compromised since the first publication in 2004. But some tiny reputational risk for you exists, of course.


----------



## rhyzw

Are you saying that using umap is not possible with riot vanguard? 
God damnit, I've been on this issue for days. I just don't know how to do this. Everything seems so complicated.


----------



## DaLy

@rhyzw I don't say about the umap method, I say about the atsiv/test mode methods, they will not work for sure.

About umap method I really don't know, if I find any way how to load usb drivers through umap I will let you know, also if you found any way to use umap with the mouse driver please let me know, I want to try too... that's the last option probably with anticheats

P.S I posted few posts ago a screenshot about some cheater developers, they said the umap method for cheats it's detected by Vanguard, so it is possible to be detected by more anticheats even the umap method.

EDIT: Maybe will help some people: One cheater dev tried bypass Faceit anticheat to load the driver using kdmapper, one day latter was banned. So be careful with that... that problem can be on multiple ac's, not only for faceit ac.
I also read on cheats site that signed driver are less safer than bypassed ac's, so I don't know for sure about the signed driver too if it's worth, specially that will be public and easier to blacklist the driver for ac's.


----------



## rhyzw

@DaLy Mate I have spent far too many hours on this already. I have the umap files and have read the readme a bunch of times. I just don't understand it, it's like alien language to me.


----------



## DaLy

@rhyzw Doesn't worth to waste more time and possibly your account, even if some method could work now, maybe in one week your account will get banned from the ac.
I also spent a lot of nights trying and searching for any newer/better methods and I saw that the cheater developers finds harder and harder any bypass for anticheats and even if they are a lot who know any good bypass they will don't tell public, otherwise the bypass will be pached by anticheat.


----------



## rhyzw

@DaLy Damn, I'm just confused as to whether or not I can even do it. I messaged sweetlow and he told me to use the umap method when I mentioned Vanguard.


----------



## zg2600

Could you update the driver to support win11? Thank you very much


----------



## He4DHuNt3r

Is that even possible with the requirement of Secure Boot + TPM 2.0?

I thought unsigned drivers wasn't possible with Windows 11.


----------



## Skitripan

Does anyone know if glorious model d could do 2000k stable?


----------



## Skitripan

Is 3.0 black stable at 8000, i mean the older version not the new one.
I get it to work but i dont know how to check if its stable.


----------



## rhyzw

Does this work with Valorant yet? I've tried messaging SweetLow but hes very arrogant and his readme's make little sense. Very annoying.


----------



## Dimerion

After update 19044.1263 (KB5005611) atsiv method stopped working on increasing the frequency, only decreasing. Removing KB5005611 and rolling back to 19044.1237 resolves the issue. I don’t remember such a thing before. @SweetLow , please pay attention.


----------



## tst

I'm trying to overclock my DS4 for 2 days straight, i literally wasted a good 10-12 hours on screen just for this.

I'm running on Windows 11, when i check my values it shows that i'm running on 250Hz, but in hidusbf application as you can see (yellow mark) it seems as overclocked. I'm using DS4 with wire.

Are these drivers working on Windows 11 or not? Am i trying to do an impossible thing?  Safe boot disabled by the way.


----------



## SweetLow

Dimerion said:


> please pay attention


I can pay attention if you pay attention to your responsibility. You have to check usbport.sys or/and usbxhci.sys and send them to me if they are too new exactly as manual says. Or wait - i have modern PC (with 19044.1237 right now) and will get 1263 sometime.



tst said:


> Am i trying to do an impossible thing?


As you ignore me you really want impossible thing. Because I already said enough about Windows 11. I'm waiting *Public release* version. If you have *this* version then I'm ready to help.


----------



## tst

SweetLow said:


> As you ignore me you really want impossible thing. Because I already said enough about Windows 11. I'm waiting *Public release* version. If you have *this* version then I'm ready to help.



Well, i'm not ignoring you. And i'm not harassing you or anything, i read last 10 pages and there was nothing exact about Windows 11. I looked up on GitHub, there was a ticket for Windows 11 support and you said we will wait for signed drivers etc and i was just checking if it's ready or not. Calm down.


----------



## SweetLow

tst said:


> Well, i'm not ignoring you.











USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+)


Are you saying it's working with faceit? IDK. I check that something is working on pure OS. I have read the readme but I really have no idea where to start. i think umap has its own readme and there is described how to use it ("Usage")




www.overclock.net







Dimerion said:


> After update 19044.1263 (KB5005611) ... stopped working on increasing the frequency, only decreasing.











hidusbf/hidusbfn.zip at master · LordOfMice/hidusbf


USB Mice Overclocking Software (for Windows). Contribute to LordOfMice/hidusbf development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com




usbxhci.sys 10.0.19041.1263 x64 support - test version
Check and post results.


----------



## Dimerion

SweetLow said:


> usbxhci.sys 10.0.19041.1263 x64 support - test version
> Check and post results.


Now on 19044.1263 again increasing the frequency works with the atsiv method.


----------



## SweetLow

Dimerion said:


> on 19044.1263 again increasing the frequency works


Ok.


----------



## tst

I'm wondering if we try with the atsiv method and test driver you uploaded yesterday it would work on Windows 11 or not? Because Windows 11 and latest Windows 10 are nearly the same OS. I'm down to try, could you guys send me any tutorial on atsiv method, i have no idea how to do it.


----------



## tst

SweetLow said:


> Because I already said enough about Windows 11. I'm waiting *Public release* version. If you have *this* version then I'm ready to help.


Windows 11 is publicly released.


----------



## SmashTV

tst said:


> I'm trying to overclock my DS4 for 2 days straight, i literally wasted a good 10-12 hours on screen just for this.


Did you mean the DualShock 4? If so, just use DS4Windows. You get polling options, as well as an interface to check it.



Spoiler


----------



## tst

SmashTV said:


> Did you mean the DualShock 4? If so, just use DS4Windows. You get polling options, as well as an interface to check it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2527768


I've tried it but it doesn't affect anything


----------



## SmashTV

tst said:


> I've tried it but it doesn't affect anything


I just tried, and I was able to flip it to 1ms all the way through to 16ms. Once you make the settings change, you'll have to Save/Apply the profile.

If it's third party (or Chinese clone), that might be a problem as I always read those have issues. Not sure if the BT provider also is a concern, but for info's sake mine is by Broadcom. Everything works otherwise, even with my DS3.


----------



## tst

SmashTV said:


> I just tried, and I was able to flip it to 1ms all the way through to 16ms. Once you make the settings change, you'll have to Save/Apply the profile.
> 
> If it's third party (or Chinese clone), that might be a problem as I always read those have issues. Not sure if the BT provider also is a concern, but for info's sake mine is by Broadcom. Everything works otherwise, even with my DS3.


It's a third party actually. Can you guide me to any fix/discussion about it?


----------



## SweetLow

tst said:


> Windows 11 is publicly released.


I'm ready.


----------



## tst

SweetLow said:


> I'm ready.


Hopefully you can work it out quickly, thanks for everything!


----------



## SmashTV

tst said:


> It's a third party actually. Can you guide me to any fix/discussion about it?


I don't think there is one place to discuss it. I found this info in things like the issue tracker on GitHub for similar software (ex. SCPToolKit), forum posts, and dev notes like here.

Not sure how you can get it going (if even), but noting the possibility is there for the Sony controllers. More than likely it is DS4Windows' limited capabilities with 3rd party controllers.


----------



## SweetLow

tst said:


> you can work it out quickly


Probably, but i need files from Windows 11 release to start process in any case.


----------



## nnssxx

SweetLow said:


> Probably, but i need files from Windows 11 release to start process in any case.


Which files do you need?
The official ISO is freely available from Microsoft Download Windows 11


----------



## SweetLow

nnssxx said:


> Which files do you need?


Nothing is changed and description is in the first post - usbport.sys and usbxhci.sys



nnssxx said:


> The official ISO is freely available from Microsoft Download Windows 11


But i don't need Windows 11 now.


----------



## nnssxx

SweetLow said:


> Nothing is changed and description is in the first post - usbport.sys and usbxhci.sys
> 
> 
> But i don't need Windows 11 now.


You don't have to install Win11, just extract the files from the source:

Win11_English_x64.iso\sources\install.wim\1\Windows\System32\drivers\usbport.sys
Win11_English_x64.iso\sources\install.wim\1\Windows\System32\drivers\USBXHCI.SYS

Here they are: usb_files_v10.0.22000.1

By the way, thank you for your work!


----------



## SweetLow

nnssxx said:


> You don't have to install Win11, just extract the files from the source


I DON'T need Windows 11 now ... and don't want to download few GB for two files. I assume it's obvious.



nnssxx said:


> Here they are


Ok, took it.


----------



## SweetLow

nnssxx said:


> Here they are: usb_files_v10.0.22000.1











hidusbf/hidusbfn.zip at master · LordOfMice/hidusbf


USB Mice Overclocking Software (for Windows). Contribute to LordOfMice/hidusbf development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com




Windows 11 21H2 usbxhci.sys support
For testing. Check and post results.


----------



## nnssxx

SweetLow said:


> hidusbf/hidusbfn.zip at master · LordOfMice/hidusbf
> 
> 
> USB Mice Overclocking Software (for Windows). Contribute to LordOfMice/hidusbf development by creating an account on GitHub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 11 21H2 usbxhci.sys support
> For testing. Check and post results.


WMO 1.1 @ 1000Hz working with Atsiv method, thank you very much!
Microsoft Windows 11 x64 Pro [Version 10.0.22000.194]


----------



## SweetLow

nnssxx said:


> WMO 1.1 @ 1000Hz


Can you test 4k or 8k version too?
P.S. Looks like you are using AMD controller, probably 2k+ testing will be unsuccessful. Ok, will wait someone with Intel...


----------



## nnssxx

SweetLow said:


> Can you test 4k or 8k version too?
> P.S. Looks like you are using AMD controller, probably 2k+ testing will be unsuccessful. Ok, will wait someone with Intel...


2k+ never worked on this computer (AMD x570 chipset), I'm happy with 1k)


----------



## tst

Hey SweetLow, thank you for your amazing and fast work. I will try to overlock install it via Atsiv method but i'm a newbie and i don't know anything about this method. Is there any person who can help me install via atsiv, i can pay.


----------



## tst

nnssxx said:


> 2k+ never worked on this computer (AMD x570 chipset), I'm happy with 1k)


Sent you an PM, i would really apperciated if you can help me about it.


----------



## Akkzou

*hi everyone, I was able to overclock my mouse with an old build , now I can't overclock the same mouse with my new build ,x570 tomahawk, ryzen 9 3900x 
can someone help me plz !!!*


----------



## Kyube

I'm sorry if this was asked once, but, is it possible to make a 1KHz (perhaps +2KHz) overclock USB connector as a hardware solution on-the-go for MLT04 mice? Would possibly allow for using the OC utility for services that don't allow it (i.e. some anticheats such as EAC or FaceIT)


----------



## SweetLow

Kyube said:


> I'm sorry if this was asked once, but, is it possible to make a 1KHz (perhaps +2KHz) overclock USB connector as a hardware solution on-the-go for MLT04 mice?


Possible, but it is not so easy. You have to make USB speed class conversion (from low to full or high) in this proxy device. I can say it is something like special USB Hub, so complexity is equal to development of hub...


----------



## FronteRBumpeR

tst said:


> View attachment 2526237
> 
> 
> I'm trying to overclock my DS4 for 2 days straight, i literally wasted a good 10-12 hours on screen just for this.
> 
> I'm running on Windows 11, when i check my values it shows that i'm running on 250Hz, but in hidusbf application as you can see (yellow mark) it seems as overclocked. I'm using DS4 with wire.
> 
> Are these drivers working on Windows 11 or not? Am i trying to do an impossible thing?  Safe boot disabled by the way.



Hey, I have a question if you don't mind.

What application did you use to test your polling rate for your controller? I'd like to test my Xbox controller, thanks


----------



## legaosijek

Akkzou said:


> *hi everyone, I was able to overclock my mouse with an old build , now I can't overclock the same mouse with my new build ,x570 tomahawk, ryzen 9 3900x
> can someone help me plz !!!*


same here, windows 10 20H2 x64 19042.1288
I used an atsiv method, with that restart.bat which looked like this:

atsiv.exe -f hidusbfp.sys
atsiv.exe -u hidusbfp.sys
DevState64.exe R "USB\VID_046D&PID_C01E\5&17411534&0&1"

I was overclocking mx518 from 125hz to 250hz successfully since the latest update


----------



## SweetLow

legaosijek said:


> windows 10 20H2 x64 19042.1288


I think if you updated one software then you have to update other tightly coupled with the first.
USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+)


----------



## legaosijek

SweetLow said:


> I think if you updated one software then you have to update other tightly coupled with the first.
> USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+)


Hi,

I had used this version to once again overclock my mouse :









usbxhci.sys 10.0.19041.1263 x64 support · LordOfMice/[email protected]


USB Mice Overclocking Software (for Windows). Contribute to LordOfMice/hidusbf development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com





Now mx518 is overclocked once again on 250hz using atsiv method 

Thank you


----------



## Kyube

SweetLow said:


> Possible, but it is not so easy. You have to make USB speed class conversion (from low to full or high) in this proxy device. I can say it is something like special USB Hub, so complexity is equal to development of hub...


What exactly is required for this to function other than the speed conversion? Surely there are hubs out there which convert from low to full/high speed already?
Is there anything else needed? Would modding some random hub with an arduino work?
Also, have you read about those fatal1ty mouse ports? They seemingly convert any device to 1khz polling rate, has this been ever tested working for 125hz mice?
Sorry if I'm repeating questions once asked!


----------



## SweetLow

> What exactly is required for this to function other than the speed conversion?


Violating standard for polling rate by reporting higher speed class of attached device, of course. That what i meant "special".


> Surely there are hubs out there which convert from low to full/high speed already?


I think you have to read about USB Hubs and what they do...


> Would modding some random hub with an arduino work?


It is question without formal logic. Hub usually is an end user device on sealed chip. What do you try to mod in hardware? But if you have hub with programmable firmware and can modify this firmware...


> Also, have you read about those fatal1ty mouse ports?


I assume this is controller side mod. Not what you can to do in intermediate device.


----------



## Shisui

Why I use 31 62 rate scroll mouse not working (


----------



## Defrag82

Can confirm my WMO is working @1000hz on Windows 10 Home x64, 21H1 19043 after the new updates, thanks! It stopped working, but the latest files fixed it up 8) (atsiv method)


----------



## rhyzw1

Does this work with Vanguard/Valorant? I have tried so many different guides and have even messeged sweetlow himself but he was no help what so ever. He always answers a question with a question etc. 

I just want 500hz on Valorant. I ran 500hz for many years and I'm guessing it's much harder with windows 10 for some reason.


----------



## Akkzou

finally i found a solution to make mouse overclocking work with amd motherboard.
you need USBXHCI.SYS from windows 1709 then replace the one in C:\Windows\System32\drivers
you will need Unlocker to do so.
i hope this can help.


----------



## SweetLow

Akkzou said:


> finally i found a solution to make mouse overclocking work with amd motherboard.


What kind of overclocking? Subject of this topic - 2000Hz+?


----------



## Akkzou

SweetLow said:


> What kind of overclocking? Subject of this topic - 2000Hz+?


 overclocking mouse in amd system is not supported .
Now I can overclock my mouse in amd,
that's all


----------



## SweetLow

Akkzou said:


> overclocking mouse in amd system is not supported .
> Now I can overclock my mouse in amd,
> that's all


USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+)
that's all (C)
You have some local problem but you are generalizing this to all systems.


----------



## Akkzou

SweetLow said:


> USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+)
> that's all (C)
> You have some local problem but you are generalizing this to all systems.


I found a solution for my problem ,and I share it.
I am not the only one with this , just do a search .


----------



## Skitripan

will you get banned on faceit for using this?


----------



## SweetLow

Akkzou said:


> my problem


And i try to understand what is really your problem. Exactly to give recommendations to other users. Definitely your "AMD board, AMD system" descriptions as source of problem is wrong so I want more precise.


----------



## Trip_overclock

SweetLow said:


> Violating standard for polling rate by reporting higher speed class of attached device, of course. That what i meant "special".
> 
> I think you have to read about USB Hubs and what they do...
> 
> It is question without formal logic. Hub usually is an end user device on sealed chip. What do you try to mod in hardware? But if you have hub with programmable firmware and can modify this firmware...
> 
> I assume this is controller side mod. Not what you can to do in intermediate device.


You could try using a teensy4.1 as a USB hub. The teensy 4.1 supports two usb ports one is configured as device the other as host. (you need an adapter for the host part)





Teensy 4.1 Released







www.pjrc.com





The teensy runs on arduino and the code is all open source so you can hack away at it. Although I am not sure how you could force the mouse to run at a higher polling rate. Because the link with the teensy to the mouse will still be limited to the mouse its speed. (USB Made Simple - Part 6)

But from the teensy to the computer it will be a high speed connection. So I guess you could interpolate the mouse its x and y movement over several polls. 
Not sure how usefull it would be in the end unless you can somehow violate the USB standard and let the mouse run at a higher polling rate.


----------



## Ripan

So i used 8000 hz on windows 7 (wmo) . Now i have 21H1. Can i still use it? I cant it to work. I wanna play on faceit and such sites.


----------



## Ripan

Ripan said:


> So i used 8000 hz on windows 7 (wmo) . Now i have 21H1. Can i still use it? I cant it to work. I wanna play on faceit and such sites.


I think my best shot at solveing this is going with the windows 8.1 instead of 10 right? Since faceit dont allow windows 7 anymore?


----------



## Skitripan

Is there anyway that this driver could be allowed to use in W10 without testmode? I mean so you can use it when you play csgo on faceit.


----------



## Aangnaa

I used to (sort of) successfully run this, but I noticed that it didn't work with Valorant installed, or maybe it was because of Vanguard. For a few months while I played it, I just reverted it back to 1000 hz. I don't play that game anymore, so I uninstalled Valorant and Vanguard, but now it no longer works. I had an older version, but the newer version doesn't work either. 
My mouse is a Zaunkoenig M1K, and for whatever reason it never went up to 8k hz, only 4k, even though I had the 4k-8k hz installed, and I had 62 selected. So that's one thing, but if I can get "only" 4k again, then I'm fine with that. Also, I'm pretty sure I have the mouse plugged into a 3.1 USB port (green, right? I tried two different green ones).
Could I please get some help? I use RawAccel, and I remember the feeling is noticeably different between various polling rates even above 1000.


----------



## Studda

Hello SweetLow. 
I'm on windows 10 21H X64. I have an AMD b450 chipset. on my chipset controller, I can downclock my mouse to 125 Hz when I choose 62 or 31, using both atsiv and test mode. 
On my motherboard ports, my mouse and ps4 controller will stop working and go to problem at 62 or31. surprisingly the ps5 controller doesn't care whether I use hidusbfp or not on all ports. 

My USB controller version that I copied from the clipboard is USBXHCI Version: 10.0.19041.1320 (WinBuild.160101.0800)
I couldn't find this version in the hidusbfn readme, however, I assume it works since 21H is supported.

does this mean that my non-chipset controllers are restricted as mentioned in the post?

Thank you. 
Your support is appreciated.


----------



## SweetLow

Studda said:


> my mouse and ps4 controller will stop working and go to problem at 62 or31. surprisingly the ps5 controller doesn't care whether I use hidusbfp or not on all ports.
> ...
> does this mean that my non-chipset controllers are restricted as mentioned in the post?


If i will have such situation then i will check this controller with "with help of one of the "tested and approved" devices listed below" exactly as recommended in first post. Probably you got more than 1K polling but no one of your devices is overclockable to such rate.
And yes, you don't tell model of this controller nor results of "Copy IDs".



Studda said:


> I couldn't find this version in the hidusbfn readme, however, I assume it works since 21H is supported.


Check this thread to get recent info. Information in package readme is restricted to date of package making, of course. But now all actual versions of w10 and w11 are supported.



Aangnaa said:


> I had an older version, but the newer version doesn't work either.


"Newer" and "older" are not descriptive. Read the end of the first post carefully and check versions of the system software and this software.


----------



## Studda

SweetLow said:


> And yes, you don't tell model of this controller nor results of "Copy IDs".


Apologies, I don't follow. Are you saying I should screenshot and post the model and the results of "Copy IDs" of the failed controller?



SweetLow said:


> Probably you got more than 1K polling but no one of your devices is overclockable to such rate.


thank you. my mouse can't go over 1000. I was just curious as to why it would stop working instead of downclocking on the motherboard. Even tho they are the same controller. or are they?
sorry, I'm very new to this.
this whole week I was trying to figure it out and read as much before I post. learned a lot.

nonetheless, I'm content. 
much appreciated.


----------



## SweetLow

Studda said:


> Are you saying I should screenshot and post the model and the results of "Copy IDs" of the failed controller?


When i said about model i mean "model for user" (public name). For example how it described (name of it) in manual.
The better is both public name and result of Copy IDs, of course, but the second only is enough for identification.



Studda said:


> I was just curious as to why it would stop working instead of downclocking on the motherboard.


Because you are using 4k or 8k version of driver, i suppose, and it really uses 31 or 64 values for setting much higher real values. It is just the hack. And on high polling rate some devices really can stop functioning, i have such device too - Logitech MX 310. Of course, all that is actual if you have nonfunctional device as result of real overclocking, not of ignoring some warnings from setup like error 577...


----------



## Studda

SweetLow said:


> When i said about model i mean "model for user" (public name). For example how it described (name of it) in manual.


Hopefully, this helps.
thank you.

After reading the past replies, it makes sense.

this is my device manager.









*Result *and copyids using 2k-to 4k drivers with atsiv on chipset port.


















*result *and copyids of 2k-4k driver on the motherboard (atsiv)

















* error *in device manager.










So I guess it is safe to assume that 2k+ doesn't work on AMD USB 3.10 eXtensible Host Controller as you mentioned, and that the device will either downclock or stop working depending on if you plug it in the chipset or motherboard respectively.
I have a Logitech g203 light sync. I may have to buy a 2k+ mouse to confirm this but I think others already tried.


----------



## zesprix

Was able to overclock my Roccat Burst Pro to 2Khz and its fairly stable, it will do 4khz but theres random spikes all over the place


----------



## SweetLow

zesprix said:


> Was able to overclock my Roccat Burst Pro to 2Khz


Ok, added to first post.


----------



## dradorb

Hello everyone,

I have been using this great tool for years with my WMO on WIndows 7 (1000 hz). Now I'm back in gaming after some years and I can't make it work on WIndows 10. I also tested with an Intelli 3.0.

I managed to make it work with a file from the hidusbfn folder in test mode but the game I play (Quake Champions) doesn't allow test mode and won't launch.

Mobo: MSI H97
Windows 10 build 19042.


----------



## SweetLow

dradorb said:


> in test mode


You have to carefully read the first post. There is mentioned second option.


----------



## DaLy

I think the best way to have 1000+ Hz it's the Razer Viper 8K (it's only 60$ in my country), I already bought it and I wait for it to be delivered, there is no way to work any method with these anticheats sadly, some anticheats doesn't allow you to play in test mode and some (Faceit AC) detects the drivers or detects any bootware if you try the boot method (bios)


----------



## dradorb

So if I understand correctly, there is 3 methods:

Test mode
ATSIV method, which patches the driver every time Windows boots.
UMAP method, which loads the driver in the UEFI.

I'll try the ATSIV method then.

Thanks for the reply SweetLow and for your driver.


----------



## DaLy

@dradorb Yes, the ATSIV and umap method are better because some games are checking if you are in testmode, but be aware because with atsiv method you can get detected by some anticheats I think even without warning you before (it's not anticheat safe, doesn't bypass anything just the test mode).
The umap method it's more undetectable but still some better anticheats will detect it without any problem, in some cases you can play for example for few days but you can get banned after that if you will be red flagged and maybe checked manually by members of that anticheat team.


----------



## dradorb

Is there any method at all that is safe then ?

I thought overclocking old mice was a pretty common thing.


----------



## DaLy

Not really, because there a lot of cheat developers are using the USB mice driver to create aimbot etc, it's common used driver for cheats so anticheats are looking for any drivers that are not safe, specially are not certified.

That's why I just bought the Razer Viper 8K which has 8KHz, currently I have Razer Deathadder V2 and I was unable to overclock while using Faceit anticheat, AC was instantly blocking the modified driver and I didn't risk to try the UMAP method because I read on cheats websites that the cheats developers are not able to bypass anticheats through the UMAP method so for sure it's not safe to load via UMAP while using anticheats.


----------



## dradorb

OK. It is working.

Thanks guys.


----------



## culturist

DaLy said:


> @dradorb be aware because with atsiv method you can get detected by some anticheats I think even without warning you before (it's not anticheat safe, doesn't bypass anything just the test mode).


What if I unload ATSIV after using?


----------



## DaLy

@culturist It's about the loaded driver not really about the ATSIV, not the atsiv get detect but the unsigned drivers itself


----------



## culturist

Got 2khz with Roccat Kain 120, tried 4khz but it maxes out at 2800-2900 hz. Also tried with Razer Viper Mini but it seems that Razer mice are hardcoded because
it underclocks fine but cant go higher than 1khz.








Dont know why there are suck kinks, but it might be due to my mouse movement (they are there even at 1000hz).


----------



## culturist

DaLy said:


> @culturist It's about the loaded driver not really about the ATSIV, not the atsiv get detect but the unsigned drivers itself


As I understood ATSIV method patches driver in memory, not replaces it in system files, therefore it does not load driver itself, so it should not be a problem if patch file is unloaded. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## DaLy

@culturist I give you an example, if you stop the Faceit anticheat then you can load anything you want but if you want to start again the anticheat then you need to restart (anticheats ask for rr) after you started the anticheat back.
I'm sure it's the same way for all bigger and better anticheats just to prevent anything

And btw, I think you are right about the Razer mices (atleast the newest ones) like Deathadder V2 and anything newer (Razer Deathadder it's not the case) they are hardcoded because I remember that I tried to overclock with anticheat off but still only underclock and not overclock but I don't tried too much while it's not working with faceit anticheat.


----------



## culturist

DaLy said:


> @culturist I give you an example, if you stop the Faceit anticheat then you can load anything you want but if you want to start again the anticheat then you need to restart (anticheats ask for rr) after you started the anticheat back.
> I'm sure it's the same way for all bigger and better anticheats just to prevent anything


The thing is that you can patch driver at startup using atsiv unload it and start game with anticheat after. You dont need to load anything during your game.
Another problem is that some anticheat like Vanguard requires secure boot in W11 which I use.


----------



## Studda

Hi SweetLow. Can you please refer me to where I can find more info on using Rweverything for amd 3.10xhci controllers? I read and followed the intel xhci guide posted on github in one of the optimization guides you linked in issues. Just wanted to confirm if I can or need to disable inturpet moderation for my controller? Apologies if I have any misconceptions on the matter


----------



## DaLy

culturist said:


> The thing is that you can patch driver at startup using atsiv unload it and start game with anticheat after. You dont need to load anything during your game.
> Another problem is that some anticheat like Vanguard requires secure boot in W11 which I use.


The thing is that the anticheats are checking any bootware so anything suspect at boot will be detect these drivers so it's easy to detect it specially when they are not certified (signed)
Faceit anticheat also require secure boot but that it's not the biggest problem, the biggest problem it's the detection rate it's so high.

There are 2 ways, one who has a company will agree to use their company to sign the usb driver or to buy a mice which has 2k+ hz from factory.
So it's still available the legit method which include signing the driver to be certified but it's needed a company details (idk right, Sweetlow know's better this thing) to apply for signing thing.


----------



## SweetLow

dradorb said:


> So if I understand correctly, there is 3 methods


Checked by me - yes, but probably there is fourth digitally signed sweetlow 1000hz mouse driver (end of the post).



culturist said:


> Got 2khz with Roccat Kain 120


You picture is NOT good. Look at the first post for examples of good and try to retest.



culturist said:


> therefore it does not load driver itself


It loads (second) driver of course but this driver really does not remain in memory (loads, makes it work (patch) and unloads). 



Studda said:


> Can you please refer me to where I can find more info on using Rweverything for amd 3.10xhci controllers? I read and followed the intel xhci guide posted on github in one of the optimization guides you linked in issues.


All xHCI controllers are the same and conform to xHCI Specification. So manual for Intel controllers is applicable to AMD, VIA etc. But you can understand (from specification) what differences you can have on different hardware and different OS (on different drivers for xHCI controllers, really).



DaLy said:


> So it's still available the legit method which include signing the driver to be certified but it's needed a company details (idk right, Sweetlow know's better this thing) to apply for signing thing.


Yes, we need some help from people with registered company now.


----------



## DaLy

SweetLow said:


> You picture is NOT good. Look at the first post for examples of good and try to retest.


This is even worse, ha? I just got delivered the Razer Viper 8KHz but looks very unstable in graph, I used 5kDPI just for the test to be more precise
Lower I go (4k-2k-1k) more stable is, for example at 1KHz it's like perfectly stable without any spike, on my DeathAdder V2 I have a lot of spikes on 1KHz











Btw is there any way to minimize the CPU spikes and CPU usage at 8KHz? At 4KHz it's no that big the problem but at 8KHz a lot of times the cpu usage on desktop jumps from 3-5% to 30-35% which is a lot when gaming because it's creates stuttering so any way to fix it? Atleast minimize it.
I have Ryzen 3 3100 Overclocked at 4.5 GHz but I'm sure this problem it's about the OS not really based on hardware limitation...


----------



## cdcd

It looks that way because MouseTester 1.5.3 isn't suited when plotting frequency. Either plot Interval (will still be off, but less so) or use the latest 1.4 from microe.


----------



## SweetLow

cdcd said:


> MouseTester 1.5.3 isn't suited when plotting frequency


Frequency&interval plots and I don't see any problem on both:
USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+)


----------



## culturist

Seems that I just cant retest my mouse at 2khz because on my system after swapping mice overclock over 1khz stopped working. If I set 31 hz with 2khz-4khz version it is 31 hz. Checked everything, tried deleting usb devices and reinstalling service but without success. Dont know what I could do wrong. Microsoft driver ver 10.0.22000.348.
At 1000hz in mouse tester 1.4 my results are still shaky








In version 1.5.3 it is still strange








Maybe this is normal? I have 10700k (5.0Ghz with turbo boost) with Z490 mobo. Mouse is plugged in usb 3.2 gen2 port.


----------



## culturist

Figured out that polling rate spikes was affected by Argus Monitor, without it polling is much more adequate.








Therefore, if there are problems with the polling rate, it makes sense to test the mouse in safe mode.


----------



## SweetLow

culturist said:


> If I set 31 hz with 2khz-4khz version it is 31 hz.


This is definitely unsuccessful patch.



culturist said:


> Microsoft driver ver 10.0.22000.348.


Of course, this can be the source of problem, but unlikely. In any case you have to now what you have to do.



culturist said:


> Therefore, if there are problems with the polling rate, it makes sense to test the mouse in safe mode.


Latency optimization manual. This forum or any else.


----------



## pipes

no body use overclock on Logitech mouse? I can downclock bit overclock Is not possible...i have a g403


----------



## SweetLow

pipes said:


> no body use overclock on Logitech mouse?


just use the cheapest one!


----------



## pipes

SweetLow said:


> just use the cheapest one!


Ok, i can downclock mouse buy not overclock, i have try many USB port buy have same Renault and no USB has root, Onlus asmedia the i think Is not support us. Filterlow.
There is a solution or only take the mouse at 1000hz?

Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pipes

SweetLow said:


> just use the cheapest one!


i try to use your new repository of github and usbfn for win 11 but i can't extract atsiv for atsiv method, wrong password


----------



## Skitripan

So i bought gigabyte b550 ds3h. It seems it does not support overclocking usbports. Does anyone know a low tier amd board that does?


----------



## Yahallo

So im not sure if im on the right website but I clicked the link through LordofMice, I recently overclocked my new controller (Razer wolverine) and it happen to not work this time for some reason while I have done this multiple time before I never had this issue and need help fixing. Basically I did all step to overclocked but on the last where I needed to added the fliters message pop up about secure boots etc but I pay not attention to it and suddenly my controller turn off and I unplug it and back on it still not working then I unplug through USB port but then I noticed it bricked my port while I connected to other port it work just fine, I already did full clean pc reset yet the issue still not fixed. Never heard of this issue before and think Im only one that having this problem and if anyone know how to fixed it I appreciated it because it is an expensive latest motherboard I got gotten.


----------



## nnssxx

New Windows 11 update breaks atsiv method (500Hz max).
Here are the new files from Win11 "x64v1": usb_files_windows11_x64v1


----------



## SweetLow

nnssxx said:


> Here are the new files from Win11


These files are not new. So you have some other problem.


----------



## Skitripan

Can you buy a controllercard to get around the locket hz on amd?


----------



## Pilotofred

Yahallo said:


> So im not sure if im on the right website but I clicked the link through LordofMice, I recently overclocked my new controller (Razer wolverine) and it happen to not work this time for some reason while I have done this multiple time before I never had this issue and need help fixing. Basically I did all step to overclocked but on the last where I needed to added the fliters message pop up about secure boots etc but I pay not attention to it and suddenly my controller turn off and I unplug it and back on it still not working then I unplug through USB port but then I noticed it bricked my port while I connected to other port it work just fine, I already did full clean pc reset yet the issue still not fixed. Never heard of this issue before and think Im only one that having this problem and if anyone know how to fixed it I appreciated it because it is an expensive latest motherboard I got gotten.


Did you find out the issue same problem here same controller


----------



## tst

nnssxx said:


> New Windows 11 update breaks atsiv method (500Hz max).
> Here are the new files from Win11 "x64v1": usb_files_windows11_x64v1


Should we rename any of it? There's no files to replace in these names. I did it and folder was same since i done, and i've tried to do it again but no luck there's not a single file with these names.


----------



## tst

SweetLow said:


> These files are not new. So you have some other problem.


Hey, can you post latest files?


----------



## AsRack

I can underclock my mouse but cant overclock it.
Using Fantech X15 Phantom
Windows 10 64bit
And i only have USB 2.0

I can overclock it when im in test mode but i cant play some games (War Thunder) bcs of the test mode. So is there any chance i can try and overclock it when im not in test mode?

Please help
Thanks


----------



## SweetLow

> So is there any chance i can try and overclock it when im not in test mode?


Of course, read the first post carefully. I can say that for overclocking of the Full Speed devices you can easily run you system in Secure Boot mode even. And not so easily for Low Speed devices probably.


----------



## proks92

I understand correctly that in windows 11 21H2 HIDUSBFN is not required to overclock at 1000 Hz?


----------



## SweetLow

proks92 said:


> I understand correctly that in windows 11 21H2 HIDUSBFN is not required to overclock at 1000 Hz?


On EHCI/OHCI/UHCI controllers (not typical hardware on systems with Windows 11). For XHCI controllers HIDUSBFN is required. This is for Low Speed devices, of course.


----------



## omarstation97

now I'm on windows 11 64 bit I downloaded HIDUSBFN folder but I can't get it running like what exactly should I do? it's a ps5 controller
like I copied the usb controller device id and I set the destinations and all it gives me that the operation was completed but still the device is not on 1khz
I know I'm doing it wrong, I only did it on the windows 10 version or like disabling secure boot so that you can do it with the setup.exe
I


----------



## SweetLow

omarstation97 said:


> it's a ps5 controller
> the device is not on 1khz


There is no need to use hidusbfn for overclocking Full Speed devices up to 1000Hz


----------



## SweetLow

And yes, as we have the first right question due 3 years:
If you use hidusbf for ordinary (up to 1000Hz) overclocking of Full Speed devices:
How to load hidusbf with Secure Boot on (simple version)


----------



## proks92

SweetLow said:


> On EHCI/OHCI/UHCI controllers (not typical hardware on systems with Windows 11). For XHCI controllers HIDUSBFN is required. This is for Low Speed devices, of course.


So I need to buy a usb ehci pci controller to overclock without HIDUSBFN?


----------



## SweetLow

proks92 said:


> So I need to buy a usb ehci pci controller to overclock without HIDUSBFN?


I don't recommend this. Just because it is very easy for Microsoft to break usbport.sys once again in next version of Windows 11. And as i said few times - there is probably exists another method to run new versions of hidusbf (without public trusted sign) on Secure Boot systems but i didn't test this still because it is not so simple.


----------



## proks92

SweetLow said:


> I don't recommend this. Just because it is very easy for Microsoft to break usbport.sys once again in next version of Windows 11. And as i said few times - there is probably exists another method to run new versions of hidusbf (without public trusted sign) on Secure Boot systems but i didn't test this still because it is not so simple.


Well I will not update windows 11, as a temporary option I think the best solution, while Secure Boot is not suitable for faceit АС.
ps I just found out that my motherboard only has pci-e x1 and I need an adapter from pci-e x1 to regular pci to put a pci usb 2.0 controller in there.


----------



## winmast

你好，我使用某些泄露的驱动签名工具对hidusbfn里面的hidusbf签名后。现在可以在bios安全启动的win10 20h2正常使用了，不需要astiv
*instant-sys.com/ 公司
A704F 725F 824f 825 826都可以用这个 oc至8Khz*


----------



## winmast




----------



## winmast

Handle Txt changed to sys


----------



## winmast




----------



## winmast

This [www.instant-sys.com]sensor has only 7000fps,so oc to 8khz always three 0.125ms and one 0.25ms


----------



## winmast

AsRack said:


> I can underclock my mouse but cant overclock it.
> Using Fantech X15 Phantom
> Windows 10 64bit
> And i only have USB 2.0
> 
> I can overclock it when im in test mode but i cant play some games (War Thunder) bcs of the test mode. So is there any chance i can try and overclock it when im not in test mode?
> 
> Please help
> Thanks


u can download my hidusbf.txt, change ".txt"to ".sys"
in page 55


----------



## winmast

DaLy said:


> The thing is that the anticheats are checking any bootware so anything suspect at boot will be detect these drivers so it's easy to detect it specially when they are not certified (signed)
> Faceit anticheat also require secure boot but that it's not the biggest problem, the biggest problem it's the detection rate it's so high.
> 
> There are 2 ways, one who has a company will agree to use their company to sign the usb driver or to buy a mice which has 2k+ hz from factory.
> So it's still available the legit method which include signing the driver to be certified but it's needed a company details (idk right, Sweetlow know's better this thing) to apply for signing thing.


I signed the driver"hidusbf.sys" in page55
change .txt to .sys


----------



## winmast

rhyzw said:


> @DaLy Damn, I'm just confused as to whether or not I can even do it. I messaged sweetlow and he told me to use the umap method when I mentioned Vanguard.


use 【hidusbf】in page 55 ,change 。txt to 。sys
it has a useful drive sign


----------



## winmast

DaLy said:


> @rhyzw Doesn't worth to waste more time and possibly your account, even if some method could work now, maybe in one week your account will get banned from the ac.
> I also spent a lot of nights trying and searching for any newer/better methods and I saw that the cheater developers finds harder and harder any bypass for anticheats and even if they are a lot who know any good bypass they will don't tell public, otherwise the bypass will be pached by anticheat.


Use the leaked certificate to sign the driver 
in page 55


----------



## SweetLow

winmast said:


> I signed the driver"hidusbf.sys"


Ok, i checked this on Win 7 x64 and Win 10 x64 1809 (booting clean installation from USB, see below why), looks like your certificate is valid right now still. Can i ask you to sign 1k, 2k-4k, 4k-8k and NOPATCH x64 and x86 versions? Totally 8 files.



winmast said:


> Use the leaked certificate to sign the driver


But this certificate is known for AV already (checked on Eset) so it is not universal solution.


----------



## winmast

*轻松反作弊*


SweetLow said:


> Ok, i checked this on Win 7 x64 and Win 10 x64 1809 (booting clean installation from USB, see below why), looks like your certificate is valid right now still. Can i ask you to sign 1k, 2k-4k, 4k-8k and NOPATCH x64 and x86 versions? Totally 8 files.
> 
> 
> But this certificate is known for AV already (checked on Eset) so it is not universal solution.


change ..txt to ..zip
this sign can play APEX,it is a sha256 sign


----------



## SweetLow

winmast said:


> AMD64.txt


Thank, but i asked slightly more:


> 1k, 2k-4k, 4k-8k and NOPATCH x64 and x86 versions? *Totally 8 files. *


P.S. I personally did the same thing with nvidia leaked certificate. But the problem is the same - anti viruses ban such certificates pretty quickly.


----------



## Meat

winmast said:


> This [www.instant-sys.com]sensor has only 7000fps,so oc to 8khz always three 0.125ms and one 0.25ms
> View attachment 2552425


Any change in malfunction speed? (Max speed)


----------



## winmast

Meat said:


> Any change in malfunction speed? (Max speed)


no change


----------



## winmast

SweetLow said:


> Thank, but i asked slightly more:
> 
> P.S. I personally did the same thing with nvidia leaked certificate. But the problem is the same - anti viruses ban such certificates pretty quickly.


no,people only need 2k 4k 8khz amd64 hidusbf


----------



## SweetLow

winmast said:


> people only need 2k 4k 8khz amd64 hidusbf


And how many people have you asked already?
JFYI, now there is 10:1 relation of users of nopatch and other versions of hidusbf...


----------



## winmast

SweetLow said:


> And how many people have you asked already?
> JFYI, now there is 10:1 relation of users of nopatch and other versions of hidusbf...


ok..


----------



## Archiitectdrem

Hey guys,
I just can't oc my WMO 1.1, I've read the first post many times and also the readme file but I still dont know what I am doing wrong here... Im on Win 10 64bit Ver 20H2 Os build 19042.1586.
I just want to reach 1000hz but it wont go over 125hz, actually it works only on 62 and 31 Hz.
The steps that I followed are: Downloaded the latest files from github, opened Setup.exe as admin, highlited my wmo, pressed install service, then I checked the filter box, then I set my rate to 1000 and hit restart. The rate stayed at 125...
I hope someone have a bit of time to guide me thru this.


----------



## Skaners8

pexxie said:


> Not sure how to describe this one, but it's terribly unstable. Maybe "fake 2800hz."
> It does sort of seem to reach above 2khz.
> 
> EDIT: I tend to prefer my stability of VIA controller in Win7 though, although only at 1khz.
> EDIT2: Update, tested at 2khz instead of 4khz: #856
> 
> _Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse v2.0_
> _Windows 10 v2004 64-bit
> Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller_
> _Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H_


Hi, i have the same mouse, i can downclock, but when i run 1000hz, nothing appened, i'm stille at 125hz, can you tell me step by step how you did? thanks for reading this message


----------



## micsthepick

_dell CN-09RRC7
Windows 11 21H2 Home 64-bit
Intel(R) USB 3.20 eXtensible Host Controller_
_OMEN by HP Laptop 16-b0xxx __88F4 86.39_

Works fine at 2Khz, at 4Khz there is a clear 4-1 pattern of 0.25ms-0.5 ms, so I assume the acutal rate is 0.3ms


----------



## eno3z

the new signed drivers worked but as soon as I install faceit it doesnt work anymore


----------



## SweetLow

micsthepick said:


> Works fine at 2Khz,


Ok, referenced from the first post.



micsthepick said:


> I assume the acutal rate is 0.3ms


Cheap Logitech M-90 has the same property:
USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+)


----------



## whohohoho77

I want overclock my ie3.0 is it possible to overclock to 1k hz that will work with faceit AC aswell?


----------



## pexxie

Skaners8 said:


> Hi, i have the same mouse, i can downclock, but when i run 1000hz, nothing appened, i'm stille at 125hz, can you tell me step by step how you did? thanks for reading this message


Hi. So sorry, I only saw this now. I didn't get an email alert - will check why.
It might be that I got lucky with my Microsoft mouse. Yours might be a different revision or version. The steps from the included readme text files, and the first post in this thread, were enough for me to get it working. I think if you can downclock; then the SweetLow driver is loaded and working. You might have a mouse or USB host controller limitation.


----------



## Vxbes

micsthepick said:


> _dell CN-09RRC7
> Windows 11 21H2 Home 64-bit
> Intel(R) USB 3.20 eXtensible Host Controller_
> _OMEN by HP Laptop 16-b0xxx __88F4 86.39_
> 
> Works fine at 2Khz, at 4Khz there is a clear 4-1 pattern of 0.25ms-0.5 ms, so I assume the acutal rate is 0.3ms
> View attachment 2557257
> View attachment 2557258


Bro can help me? How you overclock over 1khz on win11 please.. I want 2k or more too


----------



## ovcmice

Any last update ? I think I need some help, tried atsiv and Riot Vanguard doesn't let me play the game so I think the actually solution will be drivers signed, I will keep trying I have Microsoft mouse wireless 2000 and let me underclock but not overclock, I don't know if Sweet is busy looking for someone who actually helps him but we need to do something to have this back. Thank you


----------



## SweetLow

ovcmice said:


> Any last update ?


Nothing changed.



ovcmice said:


> Sweet is busy looking for someone who actually helps him


True. But once again and to be precise, not me - users of this software. I don't have any problem right now.


----------



## Netarangi

K i'm confused..

How to install:
1. Install HIDUSBF and try to change rate (simply change). If this is successed then goto 2
2. Take drivers from 2khz-4khz or 4khz-8khz folders and install it (copy to %systemroot%\system32\drivers\ directly or to the folder of hidusbf setup and then install service).
3. Reboot after 2!
*4. Run setup.exe, and try to change rate to 31 or 62. Rate=31 actually equal to 2000 Hz, 62 - 4000 Hz for 2khz-4khz version. Rate=31 actually equal to 4000 Hz, 62 - 8000 Hz for 4khz-8khz version. (Don't forget to restart device.)*
5. Check the rate (the best is MouseTester, but you can use dimr, mouserate, MouseMovementRecorder or any other software too). If rate is 31(62) then you done something wrong (new driver installation, USB controller type, newer version of USBXHCI.SYS not known to driver). If rate more than 31(62), but not more than 1000 Hz - you mouse is not capable of HARD overclocking.










I get up to this part but doesn't go above 1k hz at all 

Logitech Pro Gaming Mouse


----------



## SweetLow

1. First postscript as I see "Modern Windows" on the screenshot. If something does not work you have to read whole manual...
2.


Netarangi said:


> Logitech Pro Gaming Mouse


But this device is not overclockable with high probability.


----------



## KxNa

hey guys i was able to use umap to overclock my mouse and its not detected by vanguard but now im facing an issue when i get in a game i play for a couple of minutes then it kicks me out of the game and throws up an error van error 1067 i tried to fix it but havent had any luck can anybody try it and lmk if it works fine on his system


----------



## KxNa

KxNa said:


> hey guys i was able to use umap to overclock my mouse and its not detected by vanguard but now im facing an issue when i get in a game i play for a couple of minutes then it kicks me out of the game and throws up an error van error 1067 i tried to fix it but havent had any luck can anybody try it and lmk if it works fine on his system


and i can post a tutorial on how u can do it


----------



## StickWarrior

Hey friend, first of all I want to say that the program is awesome. I'm a fighting game player and I didn't immediately notice the change. But after rebooting on the following day, I found myself unable to perform my combos. Literally felt like someone had switched off my muscle memory, but everything was incredibly responsive.

What's the process of fully reverting the changes? I'm not sure I'm ready to relearn all the muscle memories of all those characters accross all of those games just yet 
--- 
Disregard, "install service" also works as uninstall. I figured it out :>


----------



## robotfreakout

I get the attached error when I try to "Restart" at the end of configuration. Anyone know if it is essential to restart from the app or if a simple manual reboot would do the trick?


----------



## Moder34343

me funciono a la perfeccion segui este video y me va mas de 1500 a 3000hz 



el video es de aqui mismo very nice Gracias

puerto usb3.0
mi raton es un vortred V-930006


----------



## maybemick

Great software, I have no problem overclocking my PS5 controller to 1000Hz, however using a "Victrix Gambit" controller which was mentioned by Fr33thy as the only "Xbox shaped" controller capable of reaching 1000Hz I'm unable to do so. I can underclock it fine, but overclocking it to 1000Hz only results in around 530Hz with a lot of jitter when testing with XInput polling rate checker. 

Setting it to 500Hz results in 513Hz with minimal jitter, far less high low discrepancy, and seems the sweet spot.

The inability to hit 1000Hz sounds like hardware limitation at my end right?


----------



## ZeyHashimoto

Greetings, so i have a lenovo legion 5 and i play fighting games. And in fighting games latency is really really important. 

Overclocking my DS4 to 1k and it works fine, but i wanted to get at 0ms so 4k pooling rate but, it seems that i get that error in device manager 

Insufficient system resources exist to complete the API. 

So yeah i looked up a long time on the forum and saw no solutions for the AMD ports, is it like hardware problem and software problem ? Like how could i say this. Would that be possible to try to weak and force 4k pooling rate, or at max 2k ??? That would help me a lot if someone could give me an really detailled answer since i am really new in this stuff so some worfds you may say i might not understand them haha. 

Much love and thanks for the help !


----------



## SweetLow

ZeyHashimoto said:


> no solutions for the AMD ports, is it like hardware problem


It IS hardware problem. Firmware (high probability) inside AMD xHCI controller or bare metal or something else - no matter, but it restricts overclocking possibility.


----------



## SweetLow

robotfreakout said:


> a simple manual reboot would do the trick?


I assume the answer is right in message text.


----------



## ZeyHashimoto

SweetLow said:


> It IS hardware problem. Firmware (high probability) inside AMD xHCI controller or bare metal or something else - no matter, but it restricts overclocking possibility.


So there's no chance of overclocking it more then ?


----------



## SweetLow

ZeyHashimoto said:


> So there's no chance of overclocking it more then ?


Right now - no and tiny at all. I don't have modern AMD system so can not check this myself but in any case it is real hardware problem with high probability.


----------



## ZeyHashimoto

SweetLow said:


> Right now - no and tiny at all. I don't have modern AMD system so can not check this myself but in any case it is real hardware problem with high probability.


If that can help, i can let you anydesk on my modern amd system so you can do some stuff ?
7


----------



## SweetLow

ZeyHashimoto said:


> If that can help, i can let you anydesk on my modern amd system so you can do some stuff ?


For me it is not task for remote processing.


----------



## ZeyHashimoto

SweetLow said:


> For me it is not task for remote processing.


Oh i understand i understand, well that's kind of an akward situation right now i can't get better latency on my DS4 on fighting games


----------



## rkneeshaw

Anyone seeing this in Windows 11?


----------



## SweetLow

rkneeshaw said:


> Anyone seeing this in Windows 11?











Help please, error 193 · Issue #54 · LordOfMice/hidusbf


Hello, i am trying to overclock my ds4 controller but when i click "filter on device" i get an error 193 message i have disabled secure boot, and disabled my anti virus, and tried all dif...




github.com


----------



## rkneeshaw

SweetLow said:


> Help please, error 193 · Issue #54 · LordOfMice/hidusbf
> 
> 
> Hello, i am trying to overclock my ds4 controller but when i click "filter on device" i get an error 193 message i have disabled secure boot, and disabled my anti virus, and tried all dif...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com


If I uninstall the SweetLow hidusbf then I can turn on windows core isolation.
If I re-install the NOPATCH version of the SweetLow hidusbf driver then I cannot turn on windows core isolation, I get the error I posted about earlier.

I dont need to turn on windows core isolation, but if someone did, it appears there's an incompatibility with this USB driver and windows core isolation. Is that the case or am I still missing something?


----------



## SweetLow

rkneeshaw said:


> If I re-install the NOPATCH version of the SweetLow hidusbf driver then I cannot turn on windows core isolation, I get the error I posted about earlier.
> 
> I dont need to turn on windows core isolation, but if someone did, it appears there's an incompatibility with this USB driver and windows core isolation. Is that the case or am I still missing something?


No, you are right. I retested this and can confirm - using nopatch version is not enough, you have to disable memory integrity to load any public version of hidusbf.sys


----------



## Daevas

Hi... I have read the post and have tried everything while installing. i can overclock my mouse and my DS4 to 1000hz, but when i try to use 31 and 62 (2khz and 4khz), it just use the 32hz and 64hz. Im missing something? im using a b550m-plus wifi and a R5 3600x. Windows 10 OS.


----------



## SweetLow

Daevas said:


> Im missing something?


Yes. Read the end of the first post carefully.


----------



## Eviee

Daevas said:


> Hi... I have read the post and have tried everything while installing. i can overclock my mouse and my DS4 to 1000hz, but when i try to use 31 and 62 (2khz and 4khz), it just use the 32hz and 64hz. Im missing something? im using a b550m-plus wifi and a R5 3600x. Windows 10 OS.


I have the same problem and cant seem to understand its solution please help i have logitech g402 and it stays 31 62 hz when i run 4k 8k file and set it to 31 62 im have a hard time understanding the procedure pls help.


----------



## 1NFERR

I can't get the low speed mode mouse to overclock more than 125Hz... I have intel xhci with microsoft drivers and windows 11 22h2 (22621). How can i solve the problem?


----------



## SweetLow

1NFERR said:


> How can i solve the problem?


You have to carefully read the first post (end of it).


----------



## Daevas

Hi, not directly related to Hidusbf itself, but i have a Razer Viper 8khz. But it seens a little unstable to achieve 8000hz... Its a problem with my mouse or my motherboard, maybe?


----------



## SweetLow

Daevas said:


> Its a problem with my mouse or my motherboard, maybe?


It is unknown. For example old OHCI and UHCI USB controllers really had problem with accurate 1000Hz polling. But old MCU in USB mice (or other HID devices) could have such problem too.
To verify this you need reference device of stable interrupt polling (i.e. 8000Hz, 4000Hz, etc.). Then you can verify your system and if system will be accurate - can test your second real device.

And second note. I can say that modern USB controllers like EHCI and xHCI are stable enough in hardware polling, but there are some problems in the rest of hardware and OS. Look at the USB polling precision for more information for example.


----------



## fenriquez

Has anyone been able to load SweetLow drivers through Windows Server 2022 21H2 Version 10.0.20348 Build 20348. I have not been able to load the latest drivers for 21H2. Although it does work for Windows 10 LTSC 21H2 having a lot of trouble trying to get it to work for Windows Server 2022 when loading with the atsiv method. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## SweetLow

fenriquez said:


> Windows Server 2022 21H2 Version 10.0.20348 Build 20348. I have not been able to load the latest drivers for 21H2.


Once again, you have to carefully read the first post (end of it).
From my side: 4K-8K version of HIDUSBFP.SYS checked on Windows 10 x64 22H2 build 10.0.19045.2251 with USBXHCI.SYS version 10.0.19041.2193 and works.


----------



## click4dylan

Windows 11 insider preview build 25247.1000 22H2 has broken anything higher than 1000 Hz and results in the polling rate being forced at 62 hz
After replacing the newest usbxhci.sys with 10.0.22621.608, it works again. I have attached the newest usbxhci.sys and the one that works here for anyone interested in looking into the issue for future Win11 builds: USBXHCI.sys Win11


----------



## fenriquez

SweetLow said:


> Once again, you have to carefully read the first post (end of it).
> From my side: 4K-8K version of HIDUSBFP.SYS checked on Windows 10 x64 22H2 build 10.0.19045.2251 with USBXHCI.SYS version 10.0.19041.2193 and works.


Hi SweetLow,

I've been reading your post and have even inputed registry tweaks to bypass Secure Boot, Windows 10 LTSC works just fine with drivers 10.0.19041.1266, I'm pretty sure Windows Server 2022 is using a new USBXHCI.SYS with version 10.0.20348, thats not included in your support versions list. If you need me to get the driver files to send to you, let me know I can install Windows Server 2022 again.

Sorry for any confusion. Been using your drivers for a while and just wanted to get it to work on Windows Server 2022.


----------



## fenriquez

SweetLow said:


> Once again, you have to carefully read the first post (end of it).
> From my side: 4K-8K version of HIDUSBFP.SYS checked on Windows 10 x64 22H2 build 10.0.19045.2251 with USBXHCI.SYS version 10.0.19041.2193 and works.


Hi SweetLow,

Windows Server 2019 works fine with the driver version within your supported versions, but Windows Server 2022 does not work with this new usbxhci.sys for 4K-8K version of HIDUSBFP.SYS.
Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.

USBXHCI


----------



## SweetLow

click4dylan said:


> Windows 11 insider preview


Sorry, but I don't support non release versions (as stated in the first post).



fenriquez said:


> Windows Server 2022 does not work with this new usbxhci.sys for 4K-8K version of HIDUSBFP.SYS


Ok, I will check.


----------



## bilal.ckr.72

Is it possible to make microsoft wheel mouse optical 1.1a 1000hz with USB 2.0 port?
I tried in windows 10 but the hz drops but does not increase


----------



## SweetLow

bilal.ckr.72 said:


> Is it possible to make microsoft wheel mouse optical 1.1a 1000hz with USB 2.0 port?


Yes.



bilal.ckr.72 said:


> I tried in windows 10 but the hz drops but does not increase


Read carefully the end of the first post.


----------



## DeffHQ

can i overclock wmo 1.1a on windows 10 1803 without asiv or test mode or its not possible @SweetLow


----------



## SweetLow

On "official" drivers - no. But there is signed version published in this thread that will run. Or using some leaked certificates...


----------



## fenriquez

SweetLow said:


> Sorry, but I don't support non release versions (as stated in the first post).
> 
> 
> Ok, I will check.


Hey SweetLow just wanted to follow up if you were able to test the hidusbfp.sys drivers on Windows Server 2022 for the 10.0.20348.1 usbxhci.sys drivers. Thanks


----------



## SweetLow

I checked already but the code changed once again and now i don't have time to study code to make patch. Wait few days...


----------



## DeffHQ

SweetLow said:


> On "official" drivers - no. But there is signed version published in this thread that will run. Or using some leaked certificates...


can you provide link for signed version or for the leaked certificates? @SweetLow
i just need the ordinary 1000hz overclock


----------



## SweetLow

DeffHQ said:


> can you provide link for signed version or for the leaked certificates?


1. JFYI, pure Windows and Windows with AV or anti-cheat engine are completely _different_ cases.
2. USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+)


----------



## DeffHQ

it worked on 1803 without test or atsiv with anticheat on thank you @SweetLow


----------



## nofearek9

Hello

i have already tried this mode and only managed to downclock .

USB 2 
Windows 21h2 (19044.1387)
mouse finalmouse ul2

will the mod work in such setup? thanks.


----------



## NeedOverMOuse

Всем привет !
Прошу прощения за мой английский, пользуюсь гугл-переводчиком. У меня есть:
HP Gaming Pavilion — 17-cd0058ur 
Windows 10 Pro 22H2 19045.2251
Logitech mx518 Optic (2008 г.)
So I can definitely lower the USB port polling rate, but I can’t overcome the 125Hz value with one exception, after I run restartcmd as administrator, the polling rate increases to 500Hz and the program MouseRate fixes about 3-4 such high values 400-600Hz, after which it again rests on 125Hz.
Please help, I will be very grateful to you.


----------



## SweetLow

nofearek9 said:


> will the mod work in such setup?


Yes.



NeedOverMOuse said:


> So I can definitely lower the USB port polling rate, but I can’t overcome the 125Hz value with one exception,


Внимательно прочитать концовку первого поста (P.S. и далее). Ну и мой предыдущий пост на этой странице, разумеется.


----------



## SweetLow

click4dylan said:


> Windows 11 insider preview build 25247.1000 22H2 has broken anything higher than 1000 Hz and results in the polling rate being forced at 62 hz


True. But this is the last one that I expected - the code for 2000+ Hz overclocking NEVER changed since the first appearance in Windows 8 ten years ago. May be i will investigate in this change but once again - wait few days.



fenriquez said:


> hidusbfp.sys drivers on Windows Server 2022 for the 10.0.20348.1 usbxhci.sys drivers


Windows Server 2022 usbxhci.sys (10.0.20348.1) support
Test version on github...


----------



## nofearek9

SweetLow said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Внимательно прочитать концовку первого поста (P.S. и далее). Ну и мой предыдущий пост на этой странице, разумеется.


so far i manage only to get half of the settings of the selected rate,if i select 31 i get 15hz if i select 500 i get 250 ,so with 1000 i get 500.have tryed both 2-4ghz and 4-8ghz same results 500hz max.also tryed this method : 



 ,but same results.

_edit_
finalmouse UL2 users can get 1000hz overclock by using the https://www.dreammachines.pl/en/software_landing DM1 Pro S software https://dreammachines.com.pl/sterowniki/DM1 PRO S software.zip


----------



## fenriquez

SweetLow said:


> True. But this is the last one that I expected - the code for 2000+ Hz overclocking NEVER changed since the first appearance in Windows 8 ten years ago. May be i will investigate in this change but once again - wait few days.
> 
> 
> Windows Server 2022 usbxhci.sys (10.0.20348.1) support
> Test version on github...


Thank you very much SweetLow  the new drivers are working well with Windows Server 2022, really appreciate all your work.


----------



## eno3z

DeffHQ said:


> it worked on 22h2 and 1803 without test or atsiv with anticheat on thank you @SweetLow
> View attachment 2587553


How did you get this to work? I'm on w10 22H2 with the new hidusbff.zip and I get this:








and it doesnt work if I press yes.


----------



## rhyzw1

I have spent countless hours on this. I have a mx518 (not the new one but not the really old one). It is stuck at 125 hz. I can downgrade to 32/64. XHCI is enabled, test mode is enabled, I have installed the certificate and moved the hidusbf.sys file across but it just won't go above* 125hz.

This mouse definitely does 500/1000 hz as I used to use this many years ago. Any help would be absolutely smashing.


----------



## iori6

The WMO was successfully operated at 1000 Hz.
However, when I try to go to 2k, the mouse stops working.
Any tips on this error?


----------



## iori6

rhyzw1 said:


> I have spent countless hours on this. I have a mx518 (not the new one but not the really old one). It is stuck at 125 hz. I can downgrade to 32/64. XHCI is enabled, test mode is enabled, I have installed the certificate and moved the hidusbf.sys file across but it just won't go above* 125hz.
> 
> This mouse definitely does 500/1000 hz as I used to use this many years ago. Any help would be absolutely smashing.


Same situation but reached 1000hz using file #1,092.

I am running ggOS Custom's Windows 10 with test mode disabled.









USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+)


So is there any chance i can try and overclock it when im not in test mode? Of course, read the first post carefully. I can say that for overclocking of the Full Speed devices you can easily run you system in Secure Boot mode even. And not so easily for Low Speed devices probably.




www.overclock.net


----------



## rhyzw1

iori6 said:


> Same situation but reached 1000hz using file #1,092.
> 
> I am running ggOS Custom's Windows 10 with test mode disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USB mouse hard overclocking (2000 Hz+)
> 
> 
> So is there any chance i can try and overclock it when im not in test mode? Of course, read the first post carefully. I can say that for overclocking of the Full Speed devices you can easily run you system in Secure Boot mode even. And not so easily for Low Speed devices probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


What is file 1092 and also what is gg)S custom windows 10?


----------



## iori6

rhyzw1 said:


> What is file 1092 and also what is gg)S custom windows 10?


File attached to the 1092nd post. You can get there by clicking the link I posted earlier.


----------



## rhyzw1

iori6 said:


> File attached to the 1092nd post. You can get there by clicking the link I posted earlier.


Thank you so much. I just change this file from txt to sys and put it into the same folder in which that setup.exe is in right?


----------



## rhyzw1

winmast said:


> *轻松反作弊*
> 
> change ..txt to ..zip
> this sign can play APEX,it is a sha256 sign


I tried this but it doesn't work for me, mouse is stuck at 125hz. I know this mouse can do 500 or even 1000 so not sure what's going wrong.


----------



## rhyzw1

iori6 said:


> File attached to the 1092nd post. You can get there by clicking the link I posted earlier.


I have test mode enabled, I thought it needed to be enabled? 

I tried that file and still doesn't go above 125. Not sure what's going wrong really.


----------



## rhyzw1

my usb's are eXtensible 3.2 host controller, not sure if that changes things.


----------



## iori6

rhyzw1 said:


> I have test mode enabled, I thought it needed to be enabled?
> 
> I tried that file and still doesn't go above 125. Not sure what's going wrong really.


I don't think a test mode is needed since it's signed.
By the way, I am using AMD USB 3.10 eXtensible Host Controlle.

Instead of placing it in the same folder as setup.exe, I placed it in AMD64/1khz and ran 1kHz.cmd. All with administrator privileges.

I think disabling Windows Defender is worth a try.


----------



## mecthedan

Sorry for my bad english

Can someone please help me? I overclocked my mouse on windows version 1607 and it worked, but I had to update because valorant no longer accepts this version of windows and now I'm on version 1909 and it doesn't work anymore, could you explain why?


----------



## NeedOverMOuse

mecthedan said:


> Sorry for my bad english
> 
> Can someone please help me? I overclocked my mouse on windows version 1607 and it worked, but I had to update because valorant no longer accepts this version of windows and now I'm on version 1909 and it doesn't work anymore, could you explain why?



I've already tried a million ways and none of them worked.
I have HP Pavilion Gaming 17 i5 9300H gtx1050 Windows 10 Pro 22H2 19045.2364
Secure Boot OFF, Antivirus not installed, Mouse Logitech MX518 Optical (2005) which was easily overclocked in Windows 7 and Windows XP up to 1000Hz.

I absolutely can lower the polling frequency, but I can’t exceed the frequency of 125 Hz, more precisely, after restarting the PC and the restart.cmd file, the polling frequency increases by two or three polls (I attach the photo) and then again rests at 125 Hz.
Please people, someone help me, I can give you access to my computer through Team Viewer. I just can't play dynamic games with a floating mouse cursor anymore.


----------



## rhyzw1

NeedOverMOuse said:


> I've already tried a million ways and none of them worked.
> I have HP Pavilion Gaming 17 i5 9300H gtx1050 Windows 10 Pro 22H2 19045.2364
> Secure Boot OFF, Antivirus not installed, Mouse Logitech MX518 Optical (2005) which was easily overclocked in Windows 7 and Windows XP up to 1000Hz.
> 
> I absolutely can lower the polling frequency, but I can’t exceed the frequency of 125 Hz, more precisely, after restarting the PC and the restart.cmd file, the polling frequency increases by two or three polls (I attach the photo) and then again rests at 125 Hz.
> Please people, someone help me, I can give you access to my computer through Team Viewer. I just can't play dynamic games with a floating mouse cursor anymore.


That's the exact reason I want this software. I am also on a mx518, the new one just doesn't feel as good to me for whatever reason. I like the older one, not the one with the small mouse feet but the one after that. I know you can overclock this mouse to 1000hz because I used to do it back on xp/7. 

I have tried so many methods as well and have no luck. If I manage to work it out I will let you know.


----------



## rhyzw1

iori6 said:


> I don't think a test mode is needed since it's signed.
> By the way, I am using AMD USB 3.10 eXtensible Host Controlle.
> 
> Instead of placing it in the same folder as setup.exe, I placed it in AMD64/1khz and ran 1kHz.cmd. All with administrator privileges.
> 
> I think disabling Windows Defender is worth a try.


Tried this, still stuck at 125hz. The 500 and 1000 options have a * next to them. Not sure what else to try really. I have test mode on but I don't think disabling it will help. No idea.

And that file you linked me to seems to stay as a notepad file.


----------



## Hotelious

Hello! I'm on Windows 11 22H2 and I was using my WMO at 1000hz up until a few days ago.
EDIT: It's working on Test Mode again, is there a way to make it work with secure boot enabled again?
EDIT 2: Also, is there a way to make it where the mouse is overclocked? Like I can plug it into other PCs and it stays overclocked?


----------



## nofearek9

rhyzw1 said:


> Tried this, still stuck at 125hz. The 500 and 1000 options have a * next to them. Not sure what else to try really. I have test mode on but I don't think disabling it will help. No idea.
> 
> And that file you linked me to seems to stay as a notepad file.


make sure before rename it ,you can see the .txt extension ,if not go to control panel ,folder options








remove tick from hide extensions.


----------



## rhyzw1

nofearek9 said:


> make sure before rename it ,you can see the .txt extension ,if not go to control panel ,folder options
> View attachment 2590834
> 
> remove tick from hide extensions.


Thanks for that, I managed to change the file extension and now when I hit "install service" using the setup.exe I get the message box "installation failed".

I have test mode enabled and secure boot on, could these be the reason?


----------



## mecthedan

Can someone please make a video tutorial showing how to get this working on windows 11?


----------



## Hotelious

rhyzw1 said:


> I have test mode enabled and secure boot on, could these be the reason?


 How do you have test mode on and secure boot enabled? I couldn't figure out how to do that


----------



## Hotelious

rhyzw1 said:


> now when I hit "install service" using the setup.exe I get the message box "installation failed".


when that was happening to me, restarting my PC fixed that.


----------



## mecthedan

Guys, I followed all the steps on this site and it worked!! i was using windows 11, but i switched to windows 1803 (i think it will work in other versions too).










How to Overclock a Mouse?


Yes, you've read that correctly! In this article I'll explain what exactly that is, and how you can do the same for your Rat.




www.ingeniumweb.com


----------



## NeedOverMOuse

mecthedan said:


> Guys, I followed all the steps on this site and it worked!! i was using windows 11, but i switched to windows 1803 (i think it will work in other versions too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Overclock a Mouse?
> 
> 
> Yes, you've read that correctly! In this article I'll explain what exactly that is, and how you can do the same for your Rat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ingeniumweb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590944


Hello, I tried 3 versions of windows 10 and today I upgraded to windows 11, the result is still the same, after running restart.cmd, the polling frequency rises by several polls and again drops to 125Hz, I don’t know what else to try.


----------

